# Attack on Pak will be attack on China: report



## ChinaToday

In the wake of the US raid in Abbottabad that killed Osama bin Laden, China has "warned in unequivocal terms that any attack on Pakistan would be construed as an attack on China", a media report claimed today. 

The warning was formally conveyed by the Chinese foreign minister at last week's China-US strategic dialogue and economic talks in Washington, The News daily quoted diplomatic sources as saying. 

China also advised the US to "respect Pakistan's sovereignty and solidarity", the report said. 

Chinese Premier Wen Jiabao informed his Pakistani counterpart Yousuf Raza Gilani about the matters taken up with the US during their formal talks at the Great Hall of the People yesterday. 

The report said China "warned in unequivocal terms that any attack on Pakistan would be construed as an attack on China". 

The two premiers held a 45-minute one-to-one meeting before beginning talks with their delegations. 

The Chinese leadership was "extremely forthcoming in assuring its unprecedented support to Pakistan for its national cause and security" and discussed all subjects of mutual interest with Gilani, the report said. 

Gilani described Pakistan-China relations and friendship as "unique". 

Talking to Pakistani journalists accompanying him, he said that China had acknowledged his country's contribution and sacrifices in the war against terrorism and supported its cause at the international level. 

"China supported Pakistan's cause on its own accord," Gilani said with reference to the Sino-US strategic dialogue where the Chinese told the US that Pakistan should be helped and its national honour respected. 

Gilani said China has asked the US to improve its relations with Pakistan, keeping in view the present scenario. 

Pakistan reiterated its position on the one-China policy and said it fully supports China on the issues of Taiwan and Tibet, he said. 

He said both sides will continue their consultations on UN reforms. 

It was also agreed that both countries will formulate a long-term joint energy mechanism for electricity generation in Pakistan through various means, including nuclear energy. 

Wen announced that the Chinese leadership will send a special envoy to Islamabad to express solidarity with Pakistan at this "crucial period in its history". 

The envoy, a senior minister, will take part in celebrations marking the 60th anniversary of diplomatic ties between the two countries. 

The US has stepped up pressure on Pakistan to crack down on terrorist sanctuaries and to probe whether military and intelligence officials were aware that bin Laden had been hiding in the garrison city of Abbottabad, which is home to thousands of soldiers. 

Pakistan has turned to China, its "all weather friend", for support in the face of reports that US lawmakers are pressing for cuts in aid. 

*China has agreed to provide Pakistan 50 new JF-17 Thunder multi-role jets under a co-production agreement*, The News reported. 

It is likely that these planes will be supplied by June next year. 

*The two countries are also discussing the supply of Chinese J-20 stealth jets and Xiaolong/FC-1 multi-purpose light fighter aircraft to Pakistan*. 

They are discussing the mode of payment and the number of planes to be provided to Pakistan, the report said. 

China will also launch a satellite for Pakistan on August 14. 

The satellite will supply "multifarious data" to Pakistan, the report said. 

Prime Minister Gilani said both sides had agreed to increase defence cooperation and China had assured Pakistan of help in enhancing the capacity of its armed forces. 

He said Pakistan's trade with China had registered a significant increase in the last two years and efforts were being made to raise it to USD 15 billion a year. 

Gilani said Pakistan has the capability and capacity to defend its frontiers and the armed forces are fully vigilant, and no incident like the US raid against bin Laden will happen in future. 

He said Pakistan will continue its efforts to stop US drone attacks, which have proved to be counter-productive. 

To a question, Gilani said Pakistan's political and military leadership will decide about a military operation in North Waziristan agency. 

No pressure will be accepted in this regard and Pakistan alone will decide on this issue, he said. 

Gilani said Pakistan desires good relations with all its neighbours, including India, Afghanistan and Iran.


Attack on Pak will be attack on China: report - Indian Express

to one of our neighbour, take this as a warning dont try your luck ,think of the consequency.

Reactions: Like Like:
46


----------



## Nirvana

> to one of our neighbour, take this as a warning dont try your luck ,think of the consequency.



We Got Your Warning , And we dont Give a Damn

Reactions: Like Like:
23


----------



## footmarks

ChinaToday said:


> to one of our neighbour, take this as a warning dont try your luck ,think of the consequency.


 
Ohh I am so scared.....  Thinking of the "consequency"

U ruined the whole story by this single statment. why did you add humour into it?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Conqueror

Pak-China defence pact is inevitable and sure to happen.. and this is one of the nth prediction of Niamatullah Shah Wali. Now this is almost a reality.

GREAT NEWS!

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Porus

Have they been given the status of the most favourite master?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## xLancex

What the hell has China done in the last five years or so to help rid pakistan of these cockroach terror organizations?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ammyy

xLancex said:


> What the hell has China done in the last five years or so to help rid pakistan of these cockroach terror organizations?


 
No one want others mess in own home

They need their port and land route so they are using them


----------



## secularbuster

Viraat said:


> We Got Your Warning , And we dont Give a Damn



The fact that indian troops have not yet entered Azad kashmir tells us that you do give a damn.

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## xLancex

DRDO said:


> No one want others mess in own home
> 
> They need their port and land route so they are using them




Well duh lol, I always wished for the shoe to be on the other foot for once. Just to see how china would go through all this trouble and the US sitting and watching while using Pakistan for it's resources and land routes.


----------



## indianpatriot

it is democratic alliance of free and open nations that always wins the war.....India-US-NATO-Israel is one such force.


----------



## Nirvana

secularbuster said:


> The fact that indian troops have not yet entered Azad kashmir tells us that you do give a damn.


 
And We will Never Do that


----------



## Vinod2070

Words are cheap and they are used liberally by the Chinese about this relatioship(and Pakistani as well).

They are not nearly as generous when it comes to putting the money where the mouth is.

Pakistan has gone through multiple crisis over the last 2 decades. China has mostly stood by.

Leave out the floods (when again it came to USA to put in the money, people and equipment), even when it came to put in a few piffling billions (one days worth of export earnings from its bulging trillion plus reserves), China rebuffed Pakistan. Again it was up to USA and the multilateral institutions controleed by it that had to do the job.

Same thing for the 35000 people killed in Pakistan by Jihadis. Where was China during all this except making that occasional higher than and deeper than statements?

All this while, the majority of Chinese have a negative perception of Pakistan and Muslims after decades of this so called friendship.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## muse

"


> ...any attack on Pakistan would be construed as an attack on China"




This is not a general understanding of what the the statement by Chinese authorities meant --- on the other hand, if it is...., well, it just isn't so no point even going there.


----------



## indian dream

So from hereafter US drones wont hit inside pakistan??


----------



## Dhruv V Singh

Its getting a tad cheesy now. Seriously this probably the millionth thread on China-Pakistan being brothers, best friends forever and what not. Enough brown nosing already. Enough brown nosing!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SpArK

Attack on Pak will be attack on China: report 

Yesterday's news.

AFP: China military not out to challenge US: PLA general

China no threat, Chinese general says on US trip | World | DAWN.COM

I think i believe both the reports.


----------



## indian dream

"I can tell you China does not have the capability to challenge the United States"-People's Liberation Army Chief of General Staff Chen Bingde


----------



## Areesh

Viraat said:


> We Got Your Warning , And we dont Give a Damn


 
You will have to give a damn dear. You don't have much choices here.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## footmarks

Areesh said:


> You will have to give a damn dear. You don't have much choices here.


 
Ok dear, ......I give a DAMN. now happy??


----------



## DarK-LorD

No problem.India didn't care even when USS Enterprise & it's Battle Group moved in during 1971 War.

BTW PLAAN is a joke in front of the USN.


----------



## HongWu

Pakistan and Afghanistan is the most advantageous place for China to destroy USA. China has already deployed H-6K that can hit Afghanistan bases with cruise missiles. When US helicopters and aircraft are destroyed, Taliban can launch a frontal attack on the bases themselves. The only way the US can retaliate is by trying to control the sea and air around China's coastline. Then China can launch its ASBM to destroy the aircraft carriers.

If the US tries to choke China's oil routes through Malacca Strait, then China will simply get oil from other SCO countries.

USA needs to be humbled. China is the one to do the honors.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Madmen

xLancex said:


> Well duh lol, I always wished for the shoe to be on the other foot for once. Just to see how china would go through all this trouble and the US sitting and watching while using Pakistan for it's resources and land routes.


 
They can use Pakistan all they want as long as it benefits the people of Pakistan and the people of China. All the USA seems to want is everything to benefit them they don't give a rat's a@@ about the people of Pakistan.(their f@cking killing them nearly every day). Why on earth cant the Americans accept China using land routes through Pakistan and the port of Gwadar. Their like a spoiled child if they cant use it no one can. I have lived in the US and I still think its a great country. What gets me is the founders of your country despised the European for the exact same imperial policies that you guys have now adopted they new it would lead not to prosperity but war and degradation and if they were around today they would lead another revolution to oust the war mongers from power, but knowing the police state that the US has become they would probably be arrested and water boarded

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ares

Both US military and global terrorist have been consistently attacking/acting in Pakistani territory for last few years.. breaching its sovereignty again n again..any active measures that China has done to prevent such..No!!.. so this seems just like a usual rhetoric.

Even if US carries out another Abt.bad operation in Pakistan..what can China do?..Attack Pear harbor!!


----------



## Vinod2070

HongWu said:


> Pakistan and Afghanistan is the most advantageous place for China to destroy USA. China has already deployed H-6K that can hit Afghanistan bases with cruise missiles. When US helicopters and aircraft are destroyed, Taliban can launch a frontal attack on the bases themselves. The only way the US can retaliate is by trying to control the sea and air around China's coastline. Then China can launch its ASBM to destroy the aircraft carriers.
> 
> If the US tries to choke China's oil routes through Malacca Strait, then China will simply get oil from other SCO countries.
> 
> USA needs to be humbled. China is the one to do the honors.


 
A great Chini think tank!

Why not go ahead with this great plan of yours? Or the decision makers out there have a semblance of sanity?


----------



## DarK-LorD

HongWu said:


> Pakistan and Afghanistan is the most advantageous place for China to destroy USA. China has already deployed H-6K that can hit Afghanistan bases with cruise missiles. When US helicopters and aircraft are destroyed, Taliban can launch a frontal attack on the bases themselves. The only way the US can retaliate is by trying to control the sea and air around China's coastline. Then China can launch its ASBM to destroy the aircraft carriers.
> 
> If the US tries to choke China's oil routes through Malacca Strait, then China will simply get oil from other SCO countries.
> 
> USA needs to be humbled. China is the one to do the honors.


USA is ruled & is inhabited by some butterflies that they will not hit back.Chinese frequently compare Dalai Lama to OBL,but they don't have guts to carry out Geronimo like OP.US takes some action,Whereas China only talks.First get back Taiwan & then dream about destroying USA.

PS:Even Nazi Germany,USSR had the same dream but everyone knows What happened to them in the end.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Splurgenxs

> Pakistan and Afghanistan is the most advantageous place for China to destroy USA. China has already deployed H-6K that can hit Afghanistan bases with cruise missiles. When US helicopters and aircraft are destroyed, *Taliban can launch a frontal attack on the bases themselves.* The only way the US can retaliate is by trying to control the sea and air around China's coastline. Then China can launch its ASBM to destroy the aircraft carriers.
> 
> If the US tries to choke China's oil routes through Malacca Strait, then China will simply get oil from other SCO countries.


Hahahah nice one. 
Expect the SCO to break into just China and Pakistan at that moment..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DarK-LorD

Vinod2070 said:


> A great Chini think tank!
> 
> 
> 
> Nah He's a troll.


----------



## iioal malik

Viraat said:


> We Got Your Warning , And we dont Give a Damn



Oh really!!this weaning wasn't for you,but u still got scared...


----------



## HongWu

SR-71 BlackBird said:


> USA is ruled & is inhabited by some butterflies that they will not hit back.Chinese frequently compare Dalai Lama to OBL,but they don't have guts to carry out Geronimo like OP.


LOL Is that what Nehru thought in 1962?



SR-71 BlackBird said:


> US takes some action,Whereas China only talks.First get back Taiwan & then dream about destroying USA.
> 
> PS:Even Nazi Germany,USSR had the same dream but everyone knows What happened to them in the end.


China is superior and we can only prove this in war.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xTra

What if some country attack China.


----------



## DarK-LorD

HongWu said:


> LOL Is that Nehru thought?



No in the future this will be known as NaMo thought.


----------



## footmarks

HongWu said:


> Pakistan and Afghanistan is the most advantageous place for China to destroy USA. China has already deployed H-6K that can hit Afghanistan bases with cruise missiles. When US helicopters and aircraft are destroyed, Taliban can launch a frontal attack on the bases themselves. The only way the US can retaliate is by trying to control the sea and air around China's coastline. Then China can launch its ASBM to destroy the aircraft carriers.
> 
> If the US tries to choke China's oil routes through Malacca Strait, then China will simply get oil from other SCO countries.
> 
> USA needs to be humbled. China is the one to do the honors.


 
Dude, you need to stop playing age of empires and other such video games. Or at least increase the difficulty level when you play it.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## DarK-LorD

footmarks said:


> Dude, you need to stop playing age of empires and other such video games. Or at least increase the difficulty level when you play it.



Buddy.He's just excited.


----------



## Dhruv V Singh

HongWu said:


> Pakistan and Afghanistan is the most advantageous place for China to destroy USA. China has already deployed H-6K that can hit Afghanistan bases with cruise missiles. When US helicopters and aircraft are destroyed, Taliban can launch a frontal attack on the bases themselves. The only way the US can retaliate is by trying to control the sea and air around China's coastline. Then China can launch its ASBM to destroy the aircraft carriers.


 
You guys really think Pakistan will side with China against the US?

One order from the holy land of Saudi Arabia(US ally) and Pakistanis will turn their guns on you Chinese. You don't know what you are dealing with. For Pakistanis there is nothing bigger than the words of the Saudis.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## farhan_9909

Thank you so much china

I think their is no nation so much closely friendly like Pak and CHina

ViVa lA Peoples republic of China and ISlamic republic of Pakistan Friendship


----------



## Prateek M

farhan_9909 said:


> Thank you so much china
> 
> I think their is no nation so much closely friendly like Pak and CHina
> 
> ViVa lA Peoples republic of China and ISlamic republic of Pakistan Friendship


 
but can you see any benefit from this friendship ??

you have been bestest buddy for decades but see the vast difference in the position China and Pakistan holds , totally opposite... they both are poles apart in terms of all the positive aspects (economy, reputation etc..)

can you tell me why dint this bestest friend help Pakistan grow along with them??

Use and throw Policy is what china prefers i guess...


----------



## HongWu

All China needs to do is build some suitcase sized nuclear weapons, then give them to Pakistan. Pakistan can give them to its friends in Afghanistan and Iraq. Then they can launch a massive simultaneous attack on US bases and turn them into craters. Problem solved.

US is stretched thin by its global imperial expansion. The moment the colonized subject go nuclear is the moment the US military deployment overseas is done.


----------



## DarK-LorD

HongWu said:


> All China needs to do is build some suitcase sized nuclear weapons, then give them to Pakistan. Pakistan can give them to its friends in Afghanistan and Iraq. Then they can launch a massive simultaneous attack on US bases and turn them into craters. Problem solved.



When will Ur Superb theories end?


----------



## Prateek M

HongWu said:


> All China needs to do is build some suitcase sized nuclear weapons, then give them to Pakistan. Pakistan can give them to its friends in Afghanistan and Iraq. Then they can launch a massive simultaneous attack on US bases and turn them into craters. Problem solved.


 
Thats why world sees Asian as a terrorist..(i thought Chinese are good people)


----------



## sino_pak

the vast majority of chinese take pakistan as a reliable neighbor of china, it's highly possible that china does it best to help pak.cos helping pak is to help ourselves.pakistan and china are thought to be natural allies for each other.


----------



## sino_pak

some indian guys seem to be jealous of all-weather friendship between pak and china.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## justanobserver

Prateek M said:


> but can you see any benefit from this friendship ??
> 
> you have been bestest buddy for decades but see the vast difference in the position China and Pakistan holds , totally opposite... they both are poles apart in terms of all the positive aspects (economy, reputation etc..)





> can you tell me why dint this bestest friend help Pakistan grow along with them??
> 
> Use and throw Policy is what china prefers i guess...


 
Case in point: North Korea !


----------



## Prateek M

sino_pak said:


> some indian guys seem to be jealous of all-weather friendship between pak and china.


 
No we are not since we are hearing these sentences like _"best friends" "made for each other" "all weather ally"_ for ages... Nothing new..


----------



## tallboy123

Lets wait for the next Drone strike...... Until then respect this statement by China

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## tallboy123

Dhruv V Singh said:


> You guys really think Pakistan will side with China against the US?
> 
> One order from the holy land of Saudi Arabia(US ally) and Pakistanis will turn their guns on you Chinese. You don't know what you are dealing with. For Pakistanis there is nothing bigger than the words of the Saudis.


 
Well said...


----------



## tallboy123

HongWu said:


> All China needs to do is build some suitcase sized nuclear weapons, then give them to Pakistan. Pakistan can give them to its friends in Afghanistan and Iraq. Then they can launch a massive simultaneous attack on US bases and turn them into craters.* Problem solved.*
> 
> US is stretched thin by its global imperial expansion. The moment the colonized subject go nuclear is the moment the US military deployment overseas is done.



The real Problem starts from there.....


----------



## huzihaidao12

Vinod2070 said:


> Words are cheap and they are used liberally by the Chinese about this relatioship(and Pakistani as well).
> 
> They are not nearly as generous when it comes to putting the money where the mouth is.
> 
> Pakistan has gone through multiple crisis over the last 2 decades. China has mostly stood by.
> 
> Leave out the floods (when again it came to USA to put in the money, people and equipment), even when it came to put in a few piffling billions (one days worth of export earnings from its bulging trillion plus reserves), China rebuffed Pakistan. Again it was up to USA and the multilateral institutions controleed by it that had to do the job.
> 
> Same thing for the 35000 people killed in Pakistan by Jihadis. Where was China during all this except making that occasional higher than and deeper than statements?
> 
> All this while, the majority of Chinese have a negative perception of Pakistan and Muslims after decades of this so called friendship.



Remind you, China's words not cheap, and when China has a clear security commitments last? That is Vietnam. In fact, I am a little surprised, if the report is true. But if true, this is a security commitment, there is no any ambiguity in the history of China. But I still retain the authenticity of this report.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## third eye

Don't Drones qualify as attacks on Pak ?

Well, most Pakistanis here do consider it an attack on Pak. What would be the Chinese stand on this ? Its ok to send in drones but no helicopters ?!!

Pak would be naive to swallow such assurances . No one dies for anyone except themselves.

Also, one has to suffer alone.


----------



## Hulk

Well China has to say something right, as part of diplomacy. It does not mean anything, while they say 100 things if you look at their actions there is nothing special. They are more like diplomatic relations of give and take.

Pakistan had huge problem of floods and China had the most money in the world. If you care so much about Pakistan than ideally you should have given billion dollar in aid to them at-least, did they do that nope.

All I see China doing is taking services from Pakistan and in return maybe giving little bit more than market value.


----------



## Vinod2070

huzihaidao12 said:


> Remind you, China's words not cheap, and when the commitments China has clear security last? that is Vietnam. In fact, I am a little surprised, if the report is true. But if true, this is a security commitment, there is no any ambiguity in the history of China. I still retain the authenticity of this report.


 
Mate, the post is lost in translation. I can't really make it out.

Are you saying China will fight with whoever fights with Pakistan?

We only have to wait for the next drone attacks to see.

*PS*: In fact, we saw it in 1971 and continue to see it for so long as well.

Guess when one has to shout something every so often! Is it when one is saying the truth?


----------



## Awesome

As always, thank you China, our Best Friend!


----------



## harshad

secularbuster said:


> The fact that indian troops have not yet entered Azad kashmir tells us that you do give a damn.


 
i dont recall india initiating attack on any country,only paranoia of our neighbours to justify spending on arms


----------



## JonAsad

indianpatriot said:


> it is democratic alliance of free and open nations that always wins the war.....India-US-NATO-Israel is one such force.


 
Lol- what alliance you are talking about?- and your role is?- Let me guess- Take credit for what you dont have balls to do  

btw whats the name of your alliance?- Khayali Pilao?-

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## huzihaidao12

Vinod2070 said:


> Mate, the post is lost in translation. I can't really make it out.
> 
> Are you saying China will fight with whoever fights with Pakistan?
> 
> We only have to wait for the next drone attacks to see.


 
Pakistan can deal with some minor conflicts, do you think Pakistan really can not attack drones? Simply because fear full of conflict with the United States. If this report is true, China's security commitment is to for the possible war, yes , whoever fights with Pakistan, if reports is true. However, I do not see china official reports, known as the Indian media has a big mouth, who knows what truth is.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## 53fd

Vinod2070 said:


> Words are cheap and they are used liberally by the Chinese about this relatioship(and Pakistani as well).
> 
> They are not nearly as generous when it comes to putting the money where the mouth is.
> 
> Pakistan has gone through multiple crisis over the last 2 decades. China has mostly stood by.
> 
> Leave out the floods (when again it came to USA to put in the money, people and equipment), even when it came to put in a few piffling billions (one days worth of export earnings from its bulging trillion plus reserves), China rebuffed Pakistan. Again it was up to USA and the multilateral institutions controleed by it that had to do the job.
> 
> Same thing for the 35000 people killed in Pakistan by Jihadis. Where was China during all this except making that occasional higher than and deeper than statements?
> 
> All this while, the majority of Chinese have a negative perception of Pakistan and Muslims after decades of this so called friendship.


 
They recently invested $30 billion inside Pakistan for development projects. They are financing a huge number of projects, including the 330MW Chashma 2 nuclear powerplant. Work is already being done for Pakistan's Chashma 3 & 4 powerplant. These projects are vital for Pakistan to fulfill the country's energy requirements. So I don't know what you want.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Vinod2070

huzihaidao12 said:


> Pakistan can deal with some minor conflicts, do you think Pakistan really can not attack drones? Simply because fear full of conflict with the United States. If this report is true, China's security commitment is to for the possible war, yse,whoever fights with Pakistan, if reports is true. *However, I do not see china official reports, known as the Indian media has a big mouth, who knows what truth is.*


 
Its interesting to see so many here speak in the same tone, almost like being pre-programmed.

The report was posted by a Chinese member, seems to be factual and reporting from other news sources. Instead of checking the facts, you guys just pick an issue with "Indian media"!

Anyway, let's see what China does about this. China has only one country that has this kind of relationship with it. All its Northern and Eastern neighbors are not exactly on friendly terms.

Chinese are called *pragmatic *and *inscrutable*. In international relations, there are no permanent friends. Friendship is among equals.

These things stand even for this relationship and we have all seen it.


----------



## Vinod2070

bilalhaider said:


> They *recently invested $30 billion *inside Pakistan for development projects.



Are you sure they invested? Give us a breakup.



> They are financing a huge number of projects, including the 330MW Chashma 2 nuclear powerplant. Work is already being done for Pakistan's Chashma 3 & 4 powerplant.



Are these not commercial deals? With supplier's credit? What is so unique?

Yes, they are transferring you nuclear technology. You can be happy about that for sure.



> These projects are vital for Pakistan to fulfill the country's energy requirements. *So I don't know what you want.*


 
Its not about what I want. I am just discussing facts.


----------



## Geronimo2011

HongWu said:


> Pakistan and Afghanistan is the most advantageous place for China to destroy USA. China has already deployed H-6K that can hit Afghanistan bases with cruise missiles. When US helicopters and aircraft are destroyed, Taliban can launch a frontal attack on the bases themselves. The only way the US can retaliate is by trying to control the sea and air around China's coastline. Then China can launch its ASBM to destroy the aircraft carriers.
> 
> If the US tries to choke China's oil routes through Malacca Strait, then China will simply get oil from other SCO countries.
> 
> USA needs to be humbled. China is the one to do the honors.


 
Err.. How much of China's forex reserves are in the form of US debt. What If US simply defaults on that... Where does that leave China..?? ofc, i mean in case of a war with China as you pointed out


----------



## luckyyy

SpArK said:


> Attack on Pak will be attack on China: report
> 
> Yesterday's news.
> 
> AFP: China military not out to challenge US: PLA general
> 
> China no threat, Chinese general says on US trip | World | DAWN.COM
> 
> I think i believe both the reports.


 
only one report could be true !!


----------



## huzihaidao12

Vinod2070 said:


> Its interesting to see so many here speak in the same tone, almost like being pre-programmed.
> 
> The report was posted by a Chinese member, seems to be factual and reporting from other news sources. Instead of checking the facts, you guys just pick an issue with "Indian media"!
> 
> Anyway, let's see what China does about this. China has only one country that has this kind of relationship with it. All its Northern and Eastern neighbors are not exactly on friendly terms.
> 
> Chinese are called *pragmatic *and *inscrutable*. In international relations, there are no permanent friends. Friendship is among equals.
> 
> These things stand even for this relationship and we have all seen it.


 
I just comment on the reports, I did not comment on a Chinese membe's act, I think other people just care about the content of reports, not a Chinese member. like I said, it is well known, the Indian media has a big mouth, It is a fact.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Vinod2070

huzihaidao12 said:


> I just comment on the reports, I did not comment on a Chinese member of the responsibility to act, I think other people just care about the content of reports, not a Chinese member. like I said, *it is well known, the Indian media has a big mouth, It is a fact.*


 
OK, that tells me what I needed to know.


----------



## ChinaToday

Vinod2070 said:


> Its interesting to see so many here speak in the same tone, almost like being pre-programmed.
> 
> The report was posted by a Chinese member, seems to be factual and reporting from other news sources. Instead of checking the facts, you guys just pick an issue with "Indian media"!
> 
> Anyway, let's see what China does about this. China has only one country that has this kind of relationship with it. All its Northern and Eastern neighbors are not exactly on friendly terms.
> 
> Chinese are called *pragmatic *and *inscrutable*. In international relations, there are no permanent friends. Friendship is among equals.
> 
> These things stand even for this relationship and we have all seen it.


 
The relationsgip between pakistan and china is time tested(hint for you) and is getting stronger, until we see otherwise what you saying is nothing but complete utter bs.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Anonymous user

Geronimo2011 said:


> Err.. How much of China's forex reserves are in the form of US debt. What If US simply defaults on that... Where does that leave China..?? ofc, i mean in case of a war with China as you pointed out



If US defaults on the debt countries around the world will start dumping US debt for fear of the same happening to themselves, not to mention what will happen to all US assets in China. Its an unlikely scenario and from a financial standpoint will hurt the US economy more so then China's

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ammyy

Glorious Resolve said:


> Lol- what alliance you are talking about?- and your role is?- Let me guess- Take credit for what you dont have balls to do
> 
> btw whats the name of your alliance?-* Khayali Pilao*?-



At least Khayali Pilao is better cause your *Biryani Alliance* with China not saving you from any thread (drone attack etc etc)


----------



## Anonymous user

To send in the helicopters without informing Pakistan is already considered an act of War (Barring the use of drones which I gather were used with approval of the Pakistani government). If OSBL had been hiding in China or Russia its a guarantee the US government would not have dared to do something so audacious. This is hypocrisy pure and simple to pick on one nation that is weaker then another.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HongWu

Geronimo2011 said:


> Err.. How much of China's forex reserves are in the form of US debt. What If US simply defaults on that... Where does that leave China..?? ofc, i mean in case of a war with China as you pointed out


Then everything that is US-owned in China becomes state-owned overnight! No more container ships to US and no more purchase of US bonds.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hulk

Asim Aquil said:


> As always, thank you China, our Best Friend!


 
If only lip service can make people happy, why do we need to do anything at all. Win win for both.


----------



## Vinod2070

ChinaToday said:


> The relationsgip between pakistan and china is time tested(hint for you) and is getting stronger, until we see otherwise what you saying is nothing but complete utter bs.


 
How insightful! So much expected from the high IQ brigade.


----------



## luckyyy

Geronimo2011 said:


> Err.. How much of China's forex reserves are in the form of US debt. What If US simply defaults on that... Where does that leave China..?? ofc, i mean in case of a war with China as you pointed out


 
in case of war US will just put a big war debt on china and will cancelled those bond for the same...


----------



## kawaraj

talking about a war, let me give some hint, 

A war with the US, if that happens, it technically means the end of the human civilization. Either the US or China won't let any other country benefit from the war, if you read nuclear war theory. India will be destroyed even before the war ends. 

If a ceasefire occurs, out of some leader's conscience of human race, the US only end up to be a second class nation. And China will just go back to 30 years ago as it used to be. Who's going to lose more? the US at best will change into a Brazil like country. With another 20 years, as a result of China's mass of technology and educated people, China will again rise as a superpower, a single superpower.

Thus the US should fear the confrontation with China more.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ChinaToday

Vinod2070 said:


> How insightful! So much expected from the high IQ brigade.


 
this i completely agree with you 
Chinese IQ 105 
indian 81

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Madmen

Not that China would want to go to war with America but if America resort to tactics such as cutting of the energy supply to China then what course does China have but to engage in some kind of conflict remember America did the same to the Japanese putting an oil embargo on them. Japan was left with no choice wait 6 months till their oil ran out or attack. China will suffer but the American suffering will be greater. No need to go into point by point analysis.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Vinod2070

ChinaToday said:


> this i completely agree with you
> Chinese IQ 105
> indian 81


 
But even this had to fed to you by a lower IQ Westerner!

Strange, isn't it? You got nothing of your own! Even your IQ has to be measured by a low IQ Westerner using a low IQ Western designed test.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Trisonics

It's always convenient to make such statements after the supposed attack has already taken place. If there is any sincerity in the message, why not avenge the supposed attack on your best friend right now? Why give a grandiose statement after the incident? Is there no response for "The Incident"? In my view if the bonds are this strong, an attack that happened a few weeks ago is still an attack on China.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kawaraj

it might be a warning to india.

if india dare to challenge pakistan in such a hard time, PLA army alone could take over the whole india in 2 weeks, remember india is bordering with china.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xataxsata

ChinaToday said:


> In the wake of the US raid in Abbottabad that killed Osama bin Laden, China has "warned in unequivocal terms that any attack on Pakistan would be construed as an attack on China", a media report claimed today.
> 
> The warning was formally conveyed by the Chinese foreign minister at last week's China-US strategic dialogue and economic talks in Washington, The News daily quoted diplomatic sources as saying.
> 
> China also advised the US to "respect Pakistan's sovereignty and solidarity", the report said.
> 
> Chinese Premier Wen Jiabao informed his Pakistani counterpart Yousuf Raza Gilani about the matters taken up with the US during their formal talks at the Great Hall of the People yesterday.
> 
> The report said China "warned in unequivocal terms that any attack on Pakistan would be construed as an attack on China".
> 
> The two premiers held a 45-minute one-to-one meeting before beginning talks with their delegations.
> 
> The Chinese leadership was "extremely forthcoming in assuring its unprecedented support to Pakistan for its national cause and security" and discussed all subjects of mutual interest with Gilani, the report said.
> 
> Gilani described Pakistan-China relations and friendship as "unique".
> 
> Talking to Pakistani journalists accompanying him, he said that China had acknowledged his country's contribution and sacrifices in the war against terrorism and supported its cause at the international level.
> 
> "China supported Pakistan's cause on its own accord," Gilani said with reference to the Sino-US strategic dialogue where the Chinese told the US that Pakistan should be helped and its national honour respected.
> 
> Gilani said China has asked the US to improve its relations with Pakistan, keeping in view the present scenario.
> 
> Pakistan reiterated its position on the one-China policy and said it fully supports China on the issues of Taiwan and Tibet, he said.
> 
> He said both sides will continue their consultations on UN reforms.
> 
> It was also agreed that both countries will formulate a long-term joint energy mechanism for electricity generation in Pakistan through various means, including nuclear energy.
> 
> Wen announced that the Chinese leadership will send a special envoy to Islamabad to express solidarity with Pakistan at this "crucial period in its history".
> 
> The envoy, a senior minister, will take part in celebrations marking the 60th anniversary of diplomatic ties between the two countries.
> 
> The US has stepped up pressure on Pakistan to crack down on terrorist sanctuaries and to probe whether military and intelligence officials were aware that bin Laden had been hiding in the garrison city of Abbottabad, which is home to thousands of soldiers.
> 
> Pakistan has turned to China, its "all weather friend", for support in the face of reports that US lawmakers are pressing for cuts in aid.
> 
> *China has agreed to provide Pakistan 50 new JF-17 Thunder multi-role jets under a co-production agreement*, The News reported.
> 
> It is likely that these planes will be supplied by June next year.
> 
> *The two countries are also discussing the supply of Chinese J-20 stealth jets and Xiaolong/FC-1 multi-purpose light fighter aircraft to Pakistan*.
> 
> They are discussing the mode of payment and the number of planes to be provided to Pakistan, the report said.
> 
> China will also launch a satellite for Pakistan on August 14.
> 
> The satellite will supply "multifarious data" to Pakistan, the report said.
> 
> Prime Minister Gilani said both sides had agreed to increase defence cooperation and China had assured Pakistan of help in enhancing the capacity of its armed forces.
> 
> He said Pakistan's trade with China had registered a significant increase in the last two years and efforts were being made to raise it to USD 15 billion a year.
> 
> Gilani said Pakistan has the capability and capacity to defend its frontiers and the armed forces are fully vigilant, and no incident like the US raid against bin Laden will happen in future.
> 
> He said Pakistan will continue its efforts to stop US drone attacks, which have proved to be counter-productive.
> 
> To a question, Gilani said Pakistan's political and military leadership will decide about a military operation in North Waziristan agency.
> 
> No pressure will be accepted in this regard and Pakistan alone will decide on this issue, he said.
> 
> Gilani said Pakistan desires good relations with all its neighbours, including India, Afghanistan and Iran.
> 
> 
> Attack on Pak will be attack on China: report - Indian Express
> 
> to one of our neighbour, take this as a warning dont try your luck ,think of the consequency.


 
   orange media.

Look how some pakistani are jumping up and down now they don't want any credible source they are happy with that so called orange media  

And after hearing chinese warning USA fires another missile from drone and china happy with the ego message and false security it gave to some pakistani

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TruthSeeker

Actually it is good for China to become entangled in a promise of military action on behalf of Pakistan. China has now made itself "responsible" for Pakistan. If Pakistan attacks India (or Afghanistan) China will become embroiled. Hence, China will now keep Pakistan on a short leash ..... I wonder who gets to define the meaning of "attack"? Does a drone strike count? Does a SEAL mission count? Does a cruise missile overflight or, heaven forbid, inadvertent crash, count? This is great. It's about time China started dealing with the complexity of being a world power. Next we can expect China to make the same promise to Iran, North Korea, Myanmar, Syria, Venezuela and Sudan. A truly wonderful alliance of nations.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Geronimo2011

luckyyy said:


> in case of war US will just put a big war debt on china and will cancelled those bond for the same...


 
exactly.. And hence China will never indulge in a confrontation with USA. That too for a proxy state it uses to counter India without getting directly involved.


----------



## xataxsata

kawaraj said:


> it might be a warning to india.
> 
> if india dare to challenge pakistan in such a hard time, PLA army alone could take over the whole india in 2 weeks, remember india is bordering with china.


 
Why 2 weeks why not in 2 minutes maggi hai kya?????????

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Anonymous user

Madmen said:


> Not that China would want to go to war with America but if America resort to tactics such as cutting of the energy supply to China then what course does China have but to engage in some kind of conflict remember America did the same to the Japanese putting an oil embargo on them. Japan was left with no choice wait 6 months till their oil ran out or attack. China will suffer but the American suffering will be greater. No need to go into point by point analysis.


 
And how is that achievable? China gets most of its Oil from Angola which US does not have much influence on. Barring violence aside if China offered top dollar for Oil it could push oil prices well above 200 per barrel and many non US supporting nations would sell Oil to China. Not to mention cutting off Oil from China will also mean all the countries depending on China for goods will be impacted. I'll sure like to see how their stock markets react. Wishful thinking at best.


----------



## Rig Vedic

HongWu said:


> Pakistan and Afghanistan is the most advantageous place for China to destroy USA. China has already deployed H-6K that can hit Afghanistan bases with cruise missiles. When US helicopters and aircraft are destroyed, Taliban can launch a frontal attack on the bases themselves. The only way the US can retaliate is by trying to control the sea and air around China's coastline. Then China can launch its ASBM to destroy the aircraft carriers.
> 
> If the US tries to choke China's oil routes through Malacca Strait, then China will simply get oil from other SCO countries.
> 
> USA needs to be humbled. China is the one to do the honors.



One has to appreciate HongWu's free thinking, if nothing else.


----------



## kawaraj

xataxsata said:


> Why 2 weeks why not in 2 minutes maggi hai kya?????????


 
note your are talking about PLAA, ask your american friend who has military knowledge what that means?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Geronimo2011

HongWu said:


> Then everything that is US-owned in China becomes state-owned overnight! No more container ships to US and no more purchase of US bonds.


 
But dont you think if USA does that in case of a war, it will ensure that the WHATEVER you mentioned in your post is pretty little.. And then what will happen to the huge trade surplus (due to sales to USA) that provides for the Energy deals China has with tons of countries and the huge forex reserves of 3 trillion USD that it boasts of..??


----------



## xataxsata

> Attack on Pak will be attack on China: report



This is like giving certificate to pakistani army that they can't defend pakistan so the big daddy will rescue it, if someone bully him.


----------



## Roby

So the next drone strike will start a USA - China war? Interesting. Lets wait & see.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Prateek M

xataxsata said:


> Why 2 weeks why not in 2 minutes maggi hai kya?????????


 
2 minutes maggi bhi 2 minutes me nahi banti..


----------



## Trisonics

or has China started to understand the awesome-ness of these Jihadi elements? We all know the US has not been successful in eradicating them and on the other side how the PAK army use them against India with deadly effect. This is interesting. I think China now has a soft corner for these Jihadis.


----------



## Karachiite

Ahh love that smell of bhartis burning. 

Long Live Pak-China!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Anonymous user

Geronimo2011 said:


> But dont you think if USA does that in case of a war, it will ensure that the WHATEVER you mentioned in your post is pretty little..


Firstly if US assets in China and supply chain from China (i.e apple products) is cut though the value is small its confidence that will kill the market. Its very similar to how one bank Lehman managed to sink the entire economy due to complicated interlinks between companies and banks and hedge funds that exist in economy today.



Geronimo2011 said:


> And then what will happen to the huge trade surplus (due to sales to USA) that provides for the Energy deals China has with tons of countries and the huge forex reserves of 3 trillion USD that it boasts of..??



Firstly China's owned US debt stands at about 1 trillion and secondly the US makes up about 22% of total trade volume, can you clarify how the total 3 trillion dollars is linked to its current US debt level to % of total trade. You are giving the impression that China only trades with the US.

US-China Trade Statistics and China's World Trade Statistics table 7 and 8

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hulk

HongWu said:


> All China needs to do is build some suitcase sized nuclear weapons, then give them to Pakistan. Pakistan can give them to its friends in Afghanistan and Iraq. Then they can launch a massive simultaneous attack on US bases and turn them into craters. Problem solved.
> 
> US is stretched thin by its global imperial expansion. The moment the colonized subject go nuclear is the moment the US military deployment overseas is done.


 
You need medial help my friend, you are a war monger to the level of insanity.


----------



## Hulk

Vinod2070 said:


> But even this had to fed to you by a lower IQ Westerner!
> 
> Strange, isn't it? You got nothing of your own! Even your IQ has to be measured by a low IQ Westerner using a low IQ Western designed test.


 
Haha that was awesome.


----------



## Hulk

Trisonics said:


> It's always convenient to make such statements after the supposed attack has already taken place. If there is any sincerity in the message, why not avenge the supposed attack on your best friend right now? Why give a grandiose statement after the incident? Is there no response for "The Incident"? In my view if the bonds are this strong, an attack that happened a few weeks ago is still an attack on China.



Well take it this way, if they are serious this should be implicit even at the time of OSAMA attack right, or they are trying to say that this is valid till only Geelani is in China. If it was valid what did they do after OSAMA raid, did they make any statement.


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

xLancex said:


> What the hell has China done in the last five years or so to help rid pakistan of these cockroach terror organizations?


 
They are your junk you supported and nurtured - they got a beef with you not Pakistan not China


----------



## CardSharp

lol @ at the Indian over-reaction to the report.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hulk

kawaraj said:


> it might be a warning to india.
> 
> if india dare to challenge pakistan in such a hard time, PLA army alone could take over the whole india in 2 weeks, remember india is bordering with china.


 
They have already captured India in 71 and 98 now they will do it for third time I guess. Pakistan is always sitting in someone lap, before it was US now it is China. Clear sign of weakness and lack of self confidence.


----------



## huzihaidao12

TruthSeeker said:


> Actually it is good for China to become entangled in a promise of military action on behalf of Pakistan. China has now made itself "responsible" for Pakistan. If Pakistan attacks India (or Afghanistan) China will become embroiled. Hence, China will now keep Pakistan on a short leash ..... I wonder who gets to define the meaning of "attack"? Does a drone strike count? Does a SEAL mission count? Does a cruise missile overflight or, heaven forbid, inadvertent crash, count? This is great. It's about time China started dealing with the complexity of being a world power. Next we can expect China to make the same promise to Iran, North Korea, Myanmar, Syria, Venezuela and Sudan. A truly wonderful alliance of nations.


 
Impossible, even if the reports are true, if Pakistan is so irresponsible, it is no respect for China's commitment, then it would be a check overdrafts, long-term strategic relationship requires both parties responsible. China to defense for Pakistan, not to incite War, to maintain a stable situation in South Asia is China's strategic objectives.

Reactions: Like Like:

2


----------



## Hulk

TruthSeeker said:


> Actually it is good for China to become entangled in a promise of military action on behalf of Pakistan. China has now made itself "responsible" for Pakistan. If Pakistan attacks India (or Afghanistan) China will become embroiled. Hence, China will now keep Pakistan on a short leash ..... I wonder who gets to define the meaning of "attack"? Does a drone strike count? Does a SEAL mission count? Does a cruise missile overflight or, heaven forbid, inadvertent crash, count? This is great. It's about time China started dealing with the complexity of being a world power. *Next we can expect China to make the same promise to Iran, North Korea, Myanmar, Syria, Venezuela and Sudan.* A truly wonderful alliance of nations.


 
That is China's source of income, they just want to earn money either by hook or crook. The best way to do it is to morally support nations that need help and in return get them to do favor which will be highly beneficial to you.


----------



## TOPGUN

Good news... long live Pakistan & China friendship... and to all you restless trolls go to hell.


----------



## Hulk

Anonymous user said:


> Firstly if US assets in China and supply chain from China (i.e apple products) is cut though the value is small its confidence that will kill the market. Its very similar to how one bank Lehman managed to sink the entire economy due to complicated interlinks between companies and banks and hedge funds that exist in economy today.
> 
> 
> 
> Firstly China's owned US debt stands at about 1 trillion and secondly the US makes up about 22% of total trade volume, can you clarify how the total 3 trillion dollars is linked to its current US debt level to % of total trade. You are giving the impression that China only trades with the US.
> 
> US-China Trade Statistics and China's World Trade Statistics table 7 and 8


 
Dude one trillion debt from US means, China will protect US as much as they can, since if the use fails there one trillion is down the drain.


----------



## huzihaidao12

indianrabbit said:


> They have already captured India in 71 and 98 now they will do it for third time I guess. Pakistan is always sitting in someone lap, before it was US now it is China. Clear sign of weakness and lack of self confidence.


 
If there is a similar weight, I was surprised, and you give me a link?


----------



## kawaraj

huzihaidao12 said:


> Impossible, even if the reports are true, if Pakistan is so irresponsible, it is no respect for China's commitment, then it would be a check overdrafts, long-term strategic relationship requires both parties responsible. China to defense for Pakistan, not to incite War, to maintain a stable situation in South Asia is China's strategic objectives.



yes, exactly, considering it's from an indian media. 

China is a big country and a responsible one. but i still feel it's a warning to the US, and India to some extent.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HongWu

Geronimo2011 said:


> But dont you think if USA does that in case of a war, it will ensure that the WHATEVER you mentioned in your post is pretty little.. And then what will happen to the huge trade surplus (due to sales to USA) that provides for the Energy deals China has with tons of countries and the huge forex reserves of 3 trillion USD that it boasts of..??


LOL USA investment in China is trillions of US dollar. It's a good deal to be able to nationalize everything while getting rid of depreciating bonds. Economically, USA needs China more than China needs USA.

China produces oil itself. If we need to import, we can buy from SCO. In turn we will sell them weapons and security. That is the whole point of SCO.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## huzihaidao12

indianrabbit said:


> That is China's source of income, they just want to earn money either by hook or crook. The best way to do it is to morally support nations that need help and in return get them to do favor which will be highly beneficial to you.


 
India's dream is always surprising ,when you begin to dream, can not be the first to a fact?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AAtish

xataxsata said:


> orange media.
> 
> *Look how some pakistani are jumping up and down now they don't want any credible source they are happy with that so called orange media*
> 
> And after hearing chinese warning USA fires another missile from drone and china happy with the ego message and false security it gave to some pakistani


 
First of all.. thank you China

We don't need any confirmation from anyone, if its China we believe it to be true as it would be always positive news for Pakistan..

Another thing..  <-- This friendship, and any mentioning of it, burns some Indian @$$es.. Funny that its a China-Pakistan friendship thread and so many Indians Jumping up and down, trying to prove otherwise

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CardSharp

TruthSeeker said:


> *Actually it is good for China to become entangled in a promise of military action on behalf of Pakistan. China has now made itself "responsible" for Pakistan. If Pakistan attacks India (or Afghanistan) China will become embroiled.* Hence, China will now keep Pakistan on a short leash ..... I wonder who gets to define the meaning of "attack"? Does a drone strike count? Does a SEAL mission count? Does a cruise missile overflight or, heaven forbid, inadvertent crash, count? This is great. It's about time China started dealing with the complexity of being a world power. Next we can expect China to make the same promise to Iran, North Korea, Myanmar, Syria, Venezuela and Sudan. A truly wonderful alliance of nations.


 
You can dream about that a quagmired war scenario for China but *you're living it*. Two dumbass wars, 10 years and no end in sight.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## majesticpankaj

How the real friends behave.. wanna know ??

Will support India against friendly neighbour: Medvedev - Hindustan Times

http://www.defence.pk/forums/india-defence/85571-will-support-india-against-friendly-neighbour-medvedev.html

russian president had said that openly..not based on any report

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Prateek M

AAtish said:


> First of all.. thank you China
> 
> We don't need any confirmation from anyone, if its China we believe it to be true as it would be always positive news for Pakistan..
> 
> Another thing..  <-- This friendship, and any mentioning of it, burns some Indian @$$es.. Funny that its a China-Pakistan friendship thread and so many Indians Jumping up and down, trying to prove otherwise


 
Be happy with all these bhai chara, brotherhood, all weather friendship, made for each other, cant live without you friendship etc..

we are happy of our enemy relation with China as long as this doesnt affect our trade relation..

*Evergreen Rises on Lure of $100 Billion China-India Trade: Freight Markets*

Evergreen Rises on Lure of $100 Billion China-India Trade: Freight Markets - Bloomberg


----------



## CardSharp

majesticpankaj said:


> How the real friends behave.. wanna know ??
> 
> Will support India against friendly neighbour: Medvedev - Hindustan Times
> 
> http://www.defence.pk/forums/india-defence/85571-will-support-india-against-friendly-neighbour-medvedev.html
> 
> russian president had said that openly..not based on any report


 
Fantastic sleep easy then, because India is so much more important to Russian geopolitically than you know who.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## majesticpankaj

CardSharp said:


> Fantastic sleep easy then, because India is so much more important to Russian geopolitically than you know who.


 
doesn't matter for us.. what matters id he said explicitly that russia will help India in any eventuality...


----------



## Prateek M

majesticpankaj said:


> How the real friends behave.. wanna know ??
> 
> Will support India against friendly neighbour: Medvedev - Hindustan Times
> 
> http://www.defence.pk/forums/india-defence/85571-will-support-india-against-friendly-neighbour-medvedev.html
> 
> russian president had said that openly..not based on any report


 
Dude we dont need to shout our friendship...

Backing or no backing, India will keep progressing, India is big enough to take care of herself...


----------



## BRICS

Came across this vid on another forum, listen carefully between 0:42 & 1:05, what do Indians think of this? Is this why GoI $h!t it's dhoti?


----------



## AAtish

majesticpankaj said:


> How the real friends behave.. wanna know ??
> 
> Will support India against friendly neighbour: Medvedev - Hindustan Times
> 
> http://www.defence.pk/forums/india-defence/85571-will-support-india-against-friendly-neighbour-medvedev.html
> 
> russian president had said that openly..not based on any report


 
Orange Media..

Any other proof?


----------



## AAtish

BRICS said:


> Came across this vid on another forum, listen carefully between 0:42 & 1:05, what do Indians think of this? Is this why GoI $h!t it's dhoti?


 
LOL.. you are right.. thats why GoI $hit its dhoti.. btw.. too many exaggerations innih?


----------



## Protectionist Gareth

China should know to stay in it's limits...Challenging US is of no use...do you think US will even give fack to this statement?What will China do if US carries out another operation like that of OBL? Attack US and call it's destruction?


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

these ''professional analysts'' would be better served if they did better job gathering facts first

Pakistan has neither procured nor inducted ''3 Squadrons of J-10''


as usual the journalists, scholars and ''analysts'' in hindustan are misleading and fooling their extremely naiive public. .


----------



## skyisthelimit

bcoz we dont stab people unnecessarily......when we do we straight away finish the game....

you must have heard it when Bangladesh was liberated from West Pakistan.


----------



## joey'slove

skyisthelimit said:


> bcoz we dont stab people unnecessarily......when we do we straight away finish the game....
> 
> you must have heard it when Bangladesh was liberated from West Pakistan.


 
well said...


----------



## r3alist

Bah, another thread ruined by trolling, pointless.


----------



## sab

HongWu said:


> Pakistan and Afghanistan is the most advantageous place for China to destroy USA. China has already deployed H-6K that can hit Afghanistan bases with cruise missiles. When US helicopters and aircraft are destroyed, Taliban can launch a frontal attack on the bases themselves. The only way the US can retaliate is by trying to control the sea and air around China's coastline. Then China can launch its ASBM to destroy the aircraft carriers.
> 
> If the US tries to choke China's oil routes through Malacca Strait, then China will simply get oil from other SCO countries.
> 
> USA needs to be humbled. China is the one to do the honors.


 
You can ask the Japanese what could be the result of poking USA. I am not a great admirer of USA, but every sane politicians should avoid such possibility untill they have no other option...


----------



## skyisthelimit

why r u so eager for war? my friend....China cannot risk go war with USA or Europeans for atleast next 20-30yrs....... your economy is depended on these countries....

do you really think chinese government will risk that......

i would advise you not to think emotionally and instead of ranting like vipers tail all time....beter try to contribute in a fruitful way


----------



## footmarks

kawaraj said:


> it might be a warning to india.
> 
> if india dare to challenge pakistan in such a hard time, PLA army alone could take over the whole india in 2 weeks, remember india is bordering with china.


 
Lol, i m fed up of this "agar mujhe kuchh kiya to mere papa ko bula launga"(if u do sumthing to me, I will call my dad) kind of childish remarks.


----------



## skyisthelimit

HongWu said:


> LOL Is that what Nehru thought in 1962?
> 
> 
> China is superior and we can only prove this in war.


 
why r u so eager for war? my friend....China cannot risk go war with USA or Europeans for atleast next 20-30yrs....... your economy is depended on these countries....

do you really think chinese government will risk that......

i would advise you not to think emotionally and instead of ranting like vipers tail all time....beter try to contribute in a fruitful way


----------



## Ganges Zephyr

Putting an end to all the discussion, all, please try to read between the lines in the article. Pakistan is feeling threatened (from USA and India) after the OBL operation and has asked China to issue such a statement to make it feel comfortable. 
China on the other hand grapped this as an opportunity to make one more step towards its goal of "one china policy" which will be revised soon and will include Pakistan


----------



## CardSharp

Ganges Zephyr said:


> China on the other hand grapped this as an opportunity to make one more step towards its goal of "one china policy" which will be revised soon and will include Pakistan


 
lol I'm terribly sorry and this is said without an ounce of malice but you're an idiot.


----------



## sab

Pakistan is being attacked by those terrorists every now and then. China can keep its promise by joining hand with Pakistan to eliminate them. Atleast they can take it as practice sesson for bigger match...


----------



## HongWu

Protectionist Gareth said:


> China should know to stay in it's limits...Challenging US is of no use...do you think US will even give fack to this statement?What will China do if US carries out another operation like that of OBL? Attack US and call it's destruction?


We will attack USA and destroy their military bases with missiles of course. Chairman Mao kicked USA butt in the 50's with the PLA. Today, we do it with the PLAAF and PLAN.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tanlixiang28776

HongWu said:


> We will attack USA and destroy their military bases with missiles of course. Chairman Mao kicked USA butt in the 50's with the PLA. Today, we do it with the PLAAF and PLAN.


 
What the F**K is wrong with you?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ganges Zephyr

*


CardSharp said:



lol I'm terribly sorry and this is said without an ounce of malice but you're an idiot. 

Click to expand...

*
whatever makes your day. By the way you don have to try too hard to fool the Pakistan..is. 

And to introduce you to the real IDIOT......is the one who wrote such a report with such a heading. 
and if you want to know about the "BIGGER IDIOT". No prize for guessing....It's YOU for running around the statement


----------



## Meengla

It is in China's interest to 'bleed' America anyway China can. Pakistan is a very powerful and handy tool.


----------



## Meengla

tanlixiang28776 said:


> What the F**K is wrong with you?


 
Yeah, really. This @Hongwu is strange!


----------



## justanobserver

Meengla said:


> It is in China's interest to 'bleed' America anyway China can. Pakistan is a very powerful and *handy* *tool*.


 
You're okay with being a 'handy tool' ?


----------



## Meengla

justanobserver said:


> You're okay with being a handy tool?


 
I am personally not. 
And it is also quite possible that, deep down. Pakistani planners also know the realities of 'trade' with China. Numbers speak for themselves. 
I, for one, see Pakistan equally friendly with both China and India.
*We all need to settle/shelve our differences and move on and kick the foreign powers out from here. THAT is what we should be all focusing on RIGHT NOW instead of falling in the trap of remote powers who can walk away anytime they see fit. Instincts should take over sometimes.*


----------



## CardSharp

tanlixiang28776 said:


> What the F**K is wrong with you?


 
Too much time on the interwebz probably. Should send him some good history books.




Ganges Zephyr said:


> whatever makes your day. By the way you don have to try too hard to fool the Pakistan..is.
> 
> And to introduce you to the real IDIOT......is the one who wrote such a report with such a heading.
> and if you want to know about the "BIGGER IDIOT". No prize for guessing....It's YOU for running around the statement


 
Come again? What are you trying to type?


----------



## justanobserver

Meengla said:


> *We all need to settle/shelve our differences and move on and kick the foreign powers out from here. THAT is what we should be all focusing on RIGHT NOW instead of falling in the trap of remote powers who can walk away anytime they see fit. Instincts should take over sometimes.*


 
China is also a foreign power in the subcontinent.


----------



## HongWu

sab said:


> You can ask the Japanese what could be the result of poking USA. I am not a great admirer of USA, but every sane politicians should avoid such possibility untill they have no other option...


China is superior to Japan so we won't lose. It's really that simple. Superiority is ultimately demonstrated on the battlefield.



skyisthelimit said:


> why r u so eager for war? my friend....China cannot risk go war with USA or Europeans for atleast next 20-30yrs....... your economy is depended on these countries....


China is 20 to 30 years more advanced than you think. China has already reached the level where it can take on the West in a frontal, major, regional, conventional or nuclear war in Asia. We have 12,000 km range ICBM and SLBM, megaton level nuclear bombs, strategic bomber H-6K, advanced SSBN Type 94 and a huge stockpile of nuclear capable cruise missiles. We can easily win strategically by wiping away USA military bases in our region even if we suffer some damage.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## tanlixiang28776

HongWu said:


> China is superior to Japan so we won't lose. It's really that simple. Superiority is ultimately demonstrated on the battlefield.
> 
> 
> China is 20 to 30 years more advanced than you think. China has already reached the level where it can take on the West in a frontal, major, regional, conventional or nuclear war in Asia. We have 12,000 km range ICBM and SLBM, megaton level nuclear bombs, strategic bomber H-6K, advanced SSBN Type 94 and a huge stockpile of nuclear capable cruise missiles. We can easily win strategically by wiping away USA military bases in our region even if we suffer some damage.


 
You my friend are in serious need of a reality check


----------



## Madmen

Anonymous user said:


> And how is that achievable? China gets most of its Oil from Angola which US does not have much influence on. Barring violence aside if China offered top dollar for Oil it could push oil prices well above 200 per barrel and many non US supporting nations would sell Oil to China. Not to mention cutting off Oil from China will also mean all the countries depending on China for goods will be impacted. I'll sure like to see how their stock markets react. Wishful thinking at best.


I believe the middle east is the largest source of oil for China. Saudi Arabia and Iran combined exported over twice as much oil as Angola in 2009.I would bet its same if not higher now. All the oil has to pass through the straights of Mallaca and the South China sea, the Americans have at least 1 aircraft carrier group in south china sea(did you forget about the false flag sinking of the South Korean sub a few yrs back). Please don't be so naive.


----------



## footmarks

HongWu said:


> We will attack USA and destroy their military bases with missiles of course. Chairman Mao kicked USA butt in the 50's with the PLA. Today, we do it with the PLAAF and PLAN.


 
Lol, u still playing those kiddo video games? Think bigger kid. Like - "we will hack their defense computers & use their missiles on them by just pushing some buttons on our desktop keyboard" Or "we will fire missiles with 1000's of robotic legs in each missile instead of bombs, so that wherever they fall, those robotic legs will literally 'kick the B#tts " of US citizens. and keep on kicking till they surrender"


----------



## HongWu

Madmen said:


> I believe the middle east is the largest source of oil for China. Saudi Arabia and Iran combined exported over twice as much oil as Angola in 2009.I would bet its same if not higher now. All the oil has to pass through the straights of Mallaca and the South China sea, the Americans have at least 1 aircraft carrier group in south china sea(did you forget about the false flag sinking of the South Korean sub a few yrs back). Please don't be so naive.


China can buy oil from SCO countries. That is the whole point of SCO. China + Russia + rest of SCO + Pakistan have united nearly all of the Eurasian landmass and can take on an oceanic superpower like USA + Japan + UK ...


----------



## Meengla

justanobserver said:


> China is also a foreign power in the subcontinent.


 
Yes, and no.
We ALL need to understand one thing: Fire burning in our neighborhood may give some temporary advantage to our respective countries but not for very long. Europeans probably had the same, if not more, differences between each other for thousands of years. The Second World War was the latest and, hitherto, the most violent incarnation of those rivalries. But today the Europeans know that their destinies are intertwined and that fire next door is really bad for all. So they have learned to swallow their 'pride' and moved on in a give and take situation. And it has done much good.
China and the sub-continent does have the Himalayas separating them but the land is still contiguous. Turmoil in either the subcontinent or China will eventually reach the neighborhood.
Americans are blessed with having two giant oceans and two peaceful neighbors; the world is cursed because of that though.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ganges Zephyr

*Come again? What are you trying to type?[/QUOTE]*

use google translation to translate it in mandarin and i seriously hope "google translation is allowed in China"


----------



## Madmen

HongWu said:


> China can buy oil from SCO countries. That is the whole point of SCO. China + Russia + rest of SCO + Pakistan have united nearly all of the Eurasian landmass and can take on an oceanic superpower like USA + Japan + UK ...


 
This is the point I am trying to make that the USA is busy trying to stop this from happening this is the why their is trouble in Pakistan. China is aware of this and is supporting Pakistan as much as it can and I thank my Chinese brother for their help.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## justanobserver

Meengla said:


> Yes, and no.
> We ALL need to understand one thing: Fire burning in our neighborhood may give some temporary advantage to our respective countries but not for very long. Europeans probably had the same, if not more, differences between each other for thousands of years.
> .



Yes and they should be solved between neighbors, not by foreign intervention



> China and the sub-continent does have the Himalayas separating them but the land is still contiguous. Turmoil in either the subcontinent or China will eventually reach the neighborhood.
> Americans are blessed with having two giant oceans and two peaceful neighbors; the world is cursed because of that though.


 
Not really sure about that. The western part of China is barren, China is east-heavy. Check this out







Anyways the funny fact is that it's Pakistan which brought America for it's great game (by joining CENTO/SEATO). Now it's invited China in the neighborhood

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Vinod2070

Wen will not give what Gilani wants

Wen will not give what Gilani wants

Farrukh Saleem
Thursday, May 19, 2011


ISLAMABAD: On 21 May 1951, Pakistan, after breaking relations with the Republic of China, was among the first few countries that established diplomatic relations with the Peoples Republic of China. Prime Minister Yusuf Raza Gilani and Premier Wen Jiabao are ostensibly participating in the year-long observance of the 60th anniversary of the establishment of diplomatic relations.

Pakistan, with its prime minister 3,876 kilometres away from Islamabad, is in a state of war on economic as well as half a dozen military fronts. On May 18, Gilani and Premier Jiabao met on the sidelines of the 60th anniversary for a meeting, which is being termed as strategically important for both countries.

Less than ten days from today, our Ministry of Finance is expected to publicly disclose that the government of Pakistan intends to spend around Rs3 trillion during fiscal 2011-12. The ministry, at the same time, will acknowledge that governments internal resources will be a full trillion rupees less than governments stream of expenditures.

Gilani is in Beijing for budgetary support. Pakistans traditional lenders are the Asian Development Bank (ADB) and the World Bank (WB) each contributing 44 percent and 37 percent, respectively, to our entire loan bowl.

*Gilani is in Beijing with the biggest begging bowl Jiabao has ever seen in his sixty-eight years. Historically, the highest grant assistance that comes to Pakistan comes from the US that contributes around 38 percent of our entire grant pool. Next comes Saudi Arabia that donates 19 percent followed by the UK at 18 percent and Japan at 8 percent.

Jiabao will not give what Gilani wants  budgetary support. China has foreign exchange reserves of over $3 trillion and Gilani is asking for only a couple of billions but China, as a matter of policy, does not dole out dollars for budgetary support.

China built the 1,300 kilometres Karakoram Highway and China doled out $198 million for the Gwadar Port. Jiabao is willing to invest even more in Pakistans infrastructure but Jiabao will not give what Gilani is asking for.*

Gilani has air defence equipment  especially for our western borders  on his agenda as well. To be certain, Pakistan is critically short on modern air defence systems. Our man-portable air defence systems, like FIM-92 Stinger and FIM-43 Redeye, depend on the US manufacturers. Our Oerlikon 35mm twin cannons have an effective range of only 4,000 meters.

*Since 2004, Uncle Sams MQ-1 Predators and MQ-9 Reapers have been raining hellfire missiles into Pakistans wild west. So far, there have been a total of 241 strikes and some of those strikes have killed IMU (Islamic Movement of Uzbekistan) fighters along with Uighur militants. Would Jiabao help Pakistan down a drone? Would Jiabao go against the rest of world to help us out?*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Vinod2070

justanobserver said:


> Not really sure about that. The western part of China is barren, China is east-heavy. Check this out


 
Check this picture of their population density, makes it even more clear.






*15 inch isohyet line in china with population density

Internally, China must be divided into two parts: the Chinese heartland and the non-Chinese buffer regions surrounding it. There is a line in China called the 15-inch isohyet, east of which more than 15 inches of rain fall each year and west of which the annual rainfall is less. The vast majority of Chinese live east and south of this line, in the region known as Han China &#8212; the Chinese heartland. The region is home to the ethnic Han, whom the world regards as the Chinese. It is important to understand that more than a billion people live in this area, which is about half the size of the United States.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## huzihaidao12

kawaraj said:


> yes, exactly, considering it's from an indian media.
> 
> China is a big country and a responsible one. but i still feel it's a warning to the US, and India to some extent.


 
If it means a warning that already have the first time, but it is subtle, not so clear and unambiguous.


----------



## huzihaidao12

Vinod2070 said:


> Check this picture of their population density, makes it even more clear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *15 inch isohyet line in china with population density
> 
> Internally, China must be divided into two parts: the Chinese heartland and the non-Chinese buffer regions surrounding it. There is a line in China called the 15-inch isohyet, east of which more than 15 inches of rain fall each year and west of which the annual rainfall is less. The vast majority of Chinese live east and south of this line, in the region known as Han China  the Chinese heartland. The region is home to the ethnic Han, whom the world regards as the Chinese. It is important to understand that more than a billion people live in this area, which is about half the size of the United States.*


 
I correct you that almost all large population ethnic minorities also live in the area.


----------



## ChinaToday

Vinod2070 said:


> But even this had to fed to you by a lower IQ Westerner!
> 
> Strange, isn't it? You got nothing of your own! Even your IQ has to be measured by a low IQ Westerner using a low IQ Western designed test.


 
hahaha the low iq westerners 

Austria 102 
6 Germany 102 
6 Italy 102 
6 Netherlands 102 
10 Sweden 101 
10 Switzerland 101 
12 Belgium 100 
12 New Zealand 100 
12 United Kingdom 100 
16 Hungary 99 
16 Poland 99 
16 Spain 99 
19 Australia 98 
19 Denmark 98 
19 France 98 
19 Mongolia 98 
19 Norway 98 
19 United States 98 
25 Canada 97 
25 Czech Republic 97 
25 Finland 97 
28 Argentina 96 
28 Russia 96 

*india 81* LOL

no one complain about this iq test except indians i wonder why?


----------



## Abhishek_

Indian members take a deep breath, get out of this thread and let the two countries deal with each other the way they like.


----------



## Vinod2070

huzihaidao12 said:


> I correct you that almost all large population of ethnic minorities also live in the area.


 
Yes, I agree, Then there is a big desert and then the *autonomous regions* of Xinxiang and Tibet which never had any sizable Han population till the last few decades.

The locus of China is the Eastern sea board. That is all this picture says.


----------



## Vinod2070

ChinaToday said:


> hahaha the low iq westerners
> 
> Austria 102
> 6 Germany 102
> 6 Italy 102
> 6 Netherlands 102
> 10 Sweden 101
> 10 Switzerland 101
> 12 Belgium 100
> 12 New Zealand 100
> 12 United Kingdom 100
> 16 Hungary 99
> 16 Poland 99
> 16 Spain 99
> 19 Australia 98
> 19 Denmark 98
> 19 France 98
> 19 Mongolia 98
> 19 Norway 98
> 19 United States 98
> 25 Canada 97
> 25 Czech Republic 97
> 25 Finland 97
> 28 Argentina 96
> 28 Russia 96
> 
> *india 81* LOL
> 
> no one complain about this iq test except indians i wonder why?


 
Mr. IQ, no one is complaining! 

We are really laughing at your ilk. If you guys really do have an IQ like that, you are surprisingly adept at hiding it from the world.

Who could even guess.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## justanobserver

Abhishek_ said:


> Indian members take a deep breath, get out of this thread and let the two countries deal with each other the way they like.


 
Do be so judgmental. The thread is posted under *World Affairs*


----------



## huzihaidao12

Vinod2070 said:


> Yes, I agree, Then there is a big desert and then the *autonomous regions* of Xinxiang and Tibet which never had any sizable Han population till the last few decades.
> 
> The locus of China is the Eastern sea board. That is all this picture says.


 
I do not know what you want, Han Chinese to share land and ethnic, and vice versa, citizensare equal , and minorities have more rights than the Han Chinese.

As for geography, connecting South China, we are neighbors, directly to develop economic and cultural exchanges, that is all.


----------



## Kompromat

J-20 ?? is it far fetched ?


----------



## ChinaToday

Vinod2070 said:


> Mr. IQ, no one is complaining!
> 
> We are really laughing at your ilk. If you guys really do have an IQ like that, you are surprisingly adept at hiding it from the world.
> 
> Who could even guess.



i dont blame you so touchy about this iq thing, yes i feel shameful too if my nation iq score is 81 LOL


----------



## Vinod2070

huzihaidao12 said:


> I do not know what you want, to share land and ethnic Han Chinese, and vice versa, are equal citizens, and minorities have more rights than the Han Chinese.
> 
> As for geography, connecting South Asia, China, to the development of trade, that is all.


 
Let's close this issue for now. I just replied to a post about China's population density here. No need to stretch this argument any further.

I have nothing to say for any internal Chinese issue as long as the favor is reciprocated.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Urbanized Greyhound

ChinaToday said:


> i dont blame you so touchy about this iq thing, yes i feel shameful too if my nation iq score is 81 LOL


 
 we dont need a "western" certificate for IQ , but I guess you guys do for some re-assurance time to time , anyways carry on


----------



## Vinod2070

ChinaToday said:


> i dont blame you so touchy about this iq thing, yes i feel shameful too if my nation iq score is 81 LOL


 
I am so glad for your supposed high IQ.

A pity a lower IQ discredited Westerner had to tell you that.

Also a pity you have given no hint so far of that high IQ, you hide it so damn well.


----------



## ChinaToday

Vinod2070 said:


> I am so glad for your supposed high IQ.
> 
> A pity a lower IQ discredited Westerner had to tell you that.
> 
> Also a pity you have given no hint so far of that high IQ, you hide it so damn well.


 
LOL what ever you argue you just cannt change the fact *chinese iq 105 **indian 81 *hahaha


----------



## Vinod2070

ChinaToday said:


> LOL what ever you argue you just cannt change the fact *chinese iq 105 **indian 81 *hahaha


 
It still takes a lower IQ Westerner to tell you that and make you feel good.

OTOH as we saw earlier, no one else believes this shyt, we saw the kind of data and how it was gathered and how its interpretations could be thrown to the dustbin.

We also saw you run away from the issues raised.

That points to a very low IQ indeed. And a lower EQ.


----------



## Meengla

Looks like, on the basis of sparely populated Chinese west, Indians don't recognize China's stakes and interests in the sub-continent? If so then that needs to change: Population can and will change over the course of decades and so western China may not be as sparse as it is now. The important point, as I tried to say above, turmoil in either China or the sub-continent will eventually affect the other entity, because of thousands of miles of geographic entity.


----------



## Vinod2070

Meengla said:


> Looks like, on the basis of sparely populated Chinese west, Indians don't recognize China's stakes and interests in the sub-continent? If so then that needs to change: Population can and will change over the course of decades and so western China may not be as sparse as it is now. The important point, as I tried to say above, turmoil in either China or the sub-continent will eventually affect the other entity, because of thousands of miles of geographic entity.


 
That is a wrong way to look at it.

China can have genuine interests in the region terms of trade, investments and even security.

Same is true for any extra regional power. We both have interests in regions like East Asia, Middle East, Europe, North America etc.

China should not try to interfere in the region. It is an extra regional power.


----------



## huzihaidao12

Vinod2070 said:


> That is a wrong way to look at it.
> 
> China can have genuine interests in the region terms of trade, investments and even security.
> 
> Same is true for any extra regional power. We both have interests in regions like East Asia, Middle East, Europe, North America etc.
> 
> China should not try to interfere in the region. It is an extra regional power.


 
Why? China is also Pakistan's neighbors, but also India neighbor, your basis? Also, when China did anything bad to the South Asian countries?


----------



## huzihaidao12

And western China, a large part of the population is to the east in search of better job opportunities, but because the accelerated economic development of the western, most people prefer to stay local, because local opportunities better. the future just to have more Migration to the West. It was an opportunity for western China, and also an opportunity for Pakistan and Central Asian countries and even West Asia.


----------



## huzihaidao12

Pakistan should also have deep relationships and Central Asia region, why be limited to one area, if you have a good condition and additional opportunities.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Meengla

@Vinod,
I tell you this much: You are going to make the same mistake vis a vis China which Pakistan has made vis a vis India: Trying to fight un-winnable wars. Pakistanis and Indian leaders were myopic. For a couple of million dollars of Sir Creek natural resources per year they have been blowing up couple of million dollars of trade benefits per day. These are not actual numbers. I am just giving an example. An analogy.
So, as far as I can tell, India cannot match China in most fields, despite the Western backing. You guys will keep sinking money into expensive weapons which will continue to get obsolete after a few decade, all the while the wretched poverty in your country barely improves. Same is with Pakistan.
I'd say learn from Pakistan.


----------



## Skywalker

Look at the number of Indian posters, no wonder why there are burning.


----------



## ChinaToday

Vinod2070 said:


> It still takes a lower IQ Westerner to tell you that and make you feel good.
> 
> OTOH as we saw earlier, no one else believes this shyt, we saw the kind of data and how it was gathered and how its interpretations could be thrown to the dustbin.
> 
> We also saw you run away from the issues raised.
> 
> That points to a very low IQ indeed. And a lower EQ.


 
LOL the more you are on to the subject the more you giving the credibility of this iq test.
hahaha you even went as far as to raise a few issues on this subject,does it really bothered you that much? relax bubby just a meaningless score LOL
the sheer stupidity of asking us to dispute or answer a few issues you raised just proving iq 81 is at work here,if you had issues with it take it to the creater, is it not our problem you getting score of 81 and thinking we bother to go as far as to prove you wrong is simply pathetics.


----------



## Roby

Skywalker said:


> Look at the number of Indian posters, no wonder why there are burning.


Oh come on now. We are happy about you guys.


----------



## Vinod2070

Meengla said:


> @Vinod,
> I tell you this much: You are going to make the same mistake vis a vis China which Pakistan has made vis a vis India: Trying to fight un-winnable wars. Pakistanis and Indian leaders were myopic. For a couple of million dollars of Sir Creek natural resources per year they have been blowing up couple of million dollars of trade benefits per day. These are not actual numbers. I am just giving an example. An analogy.
> So, as far as I can tell, India cannot match China in most fields, despite the Western backing. You guys will keep sinking money into expensive weapons which will continue to get obsolete after a few decade, all the while the wretched poverty in your country barely improves. Same is with Pakistan.
> I'd say learn from Pakistan.


 
I don't think we are trying to fight a war with China.

As a Chinese member here said: *strong fences make good borders.*

We have reasonably good relations with them and they can improve further. I don't see a possibility of war unless things change for the worse, possibly by the Chinese raising the heat on AP.

I don't think it is much likely though. We don't come in the way of each others' core concerns. At least so far.

Frankly, I am not sure why people get the feeling that India is trying to match China. It is not. We have our own potential to fulfill. China is sometimes used as an example but is frankly not a big issue in India. Despite what some alarmist media headlines tell you.

I agree that India Pakistan relations have been help hostage to myopia.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Vinod2070

huzihaidao12 said:


> Why? China is also Pakistan's neighbors, but also India neighbor, your basis? Also, when China did anything bad to the South Asian countries?


 
Yes, you are a neighbor but not a South Asian or subcontinental country. That is all I meant.


----------



## justanobserver

Meengla said:


> @Vinod,
> I tell you this much: You are going to make the same mistake vis a vis China which Pakistan has made vis a vis India: Trying to fight un-winnable wars. Pakistanis and Indian leaders were myopic. For a couple of million dollars of Sir Creek natural resources per year they have been blowing up couple of million dollars of trade benefits per day. These are not actual numbers. I am just giving an example. An analogy.
> *So, as far as I can tell, India cannot match China in most fields, despite the Western backing.* You guys will keep sinking money into expensive weapons which will continue to get obsolete after a few decade, all the while the wretched poverty in your country barely improves. Same is with Pakistan.
> I'd say learn from Pakistan.


 
India doesn't want to fight a war with China. Despite all the media brouhaha we have a good trade relations going on (can't say the same about Pak). We just spend 1.8% of our GDP on weapons, it's below the global average.

Also India has preferred strategic autonomy, the recent MMRCA encounter would tell you that India doesn't want 'western backing' (or to be a pawn in their games )

Pakistan is making the same mistake it's done from it's inception, i.e find a powerful backer. First it was America, now it's China 

I'd say learn from India, be independent.


----------



## Vinod2070

ChinaToday said:


> LOL the more you are on to the subject the more you giving the credibility of this iq test.
> hahaha you even went as far as to raise a few issues on this subject,does it really bothered you that much? relax bubby just a meaningless score LOL
> the sheer stupidity of asking us to dispute or answer a few issues you raised just proving iq 81 is at work here,if you had issues with it take it to the creater, is it not our problem you getting score of 81 and thinking *we bother to go as far as to prove you wrong is simply pathetics.*


 
What is pathetic is your fragile ego that depends on such pathetic meaningless *score*.


----------



## huzihaidao12

Vinod2070 said:


> Yes, you are a neighbor but not a South Asian or subcontinental country. That is all I meant.


 
We are also connected by land, so why? we are in this region forever, will not leave, we have a long-term interests and our neighbors. look at the facts, the Chinese have the help of all South Asian countries, India? Haha, nice weather today .


----------



## huzihaidao12

First I will not speak South Asia. China and Pakistan can become a good partner in Central Asia. What does it matter, and South Asia? India's hand so long?


----------



## ramu

ChinaToday said:


> LOL what ever you argue you just cannt change the fact *chinese iq 105 **indian 81 *hahaha


 
It is better to have a young may in his twenties with an IQ of 81 instead of an old man in his 60s with an IQ of 105. Check your demographics and you will know why I say that.


----------



## zzebie

response to post 166:

My thoughts exactly. Thanks for putting it in words. I am sure all the sensible Indians realize that India and China are in different leagues. It is just the media that strives to sensationalize every little thing. India definitely has potential.


----------



## Hulk

Skywalker said:


> Look at the number of Indian posters, no wonder why there are *burning*.



Burning, what is there to burn? That you always need someone to support you and you need some else to assure your safety. Good thing to be jealous of, keep this policy. Iran and Israel are way better countries. Iran can look in eyes of everyone and still does not need anyone to assure them.


----------



## S10

Vinod2070 said:


> All this while, *the majority of Chinese have a negative perception of Pakistan *and Muslims after decades of this so called friendship.


You are one funny Indo man.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Splurgenxs

> We are also connected by land, so why? we are in this region forever, will not leave, we have a long-term interests and our neighbors. look at the facts, the Chinese have the help of all South Asian countries, India? Haha, nice weather today .


Really?Are u that delusional?


----------



## huzihaidao12

Splurgenxs said:


> Really?Are u that delusional?


 
Specialties from India, China not so much.


----------



## Skies

I would say, China is God gifted friend.


----------



## Splurgenxs

> It is better to have a young may in his twenties with an IQ of 81 instead of an old man in his 60s with an IQ of 105. Check your demographics and you will know why I say that.


The 81 is from a book published in 2002 ( on wikipedea lol)
IF anyone wishes to find out the 2010 scenario..
I.Q. Test Scores by Country


----------



## tanlixiang28776

Splurgenxs said:


> The 81 is from a book published in 2002 ( on wikipedea lol)
> IF anyone wishes to find out the 2010 scenario..
> I.Q. Test Scores by Country


 
maybe the IQ test is real.

Cambodia 156 LOL


----------



## ChinaToday

ramu said:


> It is better to have a young may in his twenties with an IQ of 81 instead of an old man in his 60s with an IQ of 105. Check your demographics and you will know why I say that.


 
indians as usual troliing and derailing every thread


----------



## A1Kaid

HongWu said:


> Pakistan and Afghanistan is the most advantageous place for China to destroy USA. China has already deployed H-6K that can hit Afghanistan bases with cruise missiles. When US helicopters and aircraft are destroyed, Taliban can launch a frontal attack on the bases themselves. The only way the US can retaliate is by trying to control the sea and air around China's coastline. Then China can launch its ASBM to destroy the aircraft carriers.
> 
> If the US tries to choke China's oil routes through Malacca Strait, then China will simply get oil from other SCO countries.
> 
> USA needs to be humbled. China is the one to do the honors.


 



> USA needs to be humbled.




Exactly! I've been saying this in my mind, US needs to be made humble again. All these wars and invasions, Iraq, Afghanistan, Vietnam, Korea, Libya, and War on Terror has gone to their heads. US Government, Intelligence agencies, Military officials in Pentagon are acting very arrogantly and very dangerously, this wavelength will have to die down.

The American people don't need their country getting dragged into wars, and end up spending hundreds of billions of dollars, these wars are useless and meaningless and don't add to the collective security of America.


----------



## relativiti

i don't understand this pakistani people 
on one hand when an indian newspaper reports "china defends pakistan's pride" they say wah! wah!
when the same newspaper reports "indian capabilities to carry out surgical strikes" they say pink journalism and indian propaganda!! 
Truly double standards!! why can't they see this as another propaganda to make the indian armed forces more vigilant and war mongering and attempt to buy more defence equipments??? i never understand what they think!!


----------



## A1Kaid

Splurgenxs said:


> The 81 is from a book published in 2002 ( on wikipedea lol)
> IF anyone wishes to find out the 2010 scenario..
> I.Q. Test Scores by Country




That website looks like some amateur made bs, using basic html, besides the ranking is absolutely bs and laughable.

Cambodia 156 IQ test scores! H.S! If I understand the results correctly, we should be stealing Cambodians out of Cambodia and bringing them to Pakistan, IQ of 156 means that is a nation of Einsteins!


----------



## CardSharp

tanlixiang28776 said:


> maybe the IQ test is real.
> 
> Cambodia 156 LOL


 

It's one of those websites where you pay them to take a test they made up and they tell you, "you're really smart". You feel good, they feel rich.



> By ordering the test you certify that will honour its copyright and security. That is, that you will not share, publish or otherwise distribute the test or any part thereof; that you will not share, publish or otherwise distribute solutions to the test, regardless if those are correct; that you will not discuss the contents or solutions of the test with anyone.
> 
> A score report follows by e-mail within several days after submitting answers (normally within a day).
> 
> By ordering the test you agree to abide by the Rules of conduct.



and 25$ please.


----------



## Skies

third eye said:


> Don't Drones qualify as attacks on Pak ?
> 
> Well, most Pakistanis here do consider it an attack on Pak. What would be the Chinese stand on this ? Its ok to send in drones but no helicopters ?!!
> 
> *Pak would be naive to swallow such assurances . No one dies for anyone except themselves.
> 
> Also, one has to suffer alone.*


 
If you do not trust a trustworthy friend, then how will you get a trustful friend?

Anyway, who told you that China will die for Pakistan? The matter is China will help Pakistan generously as much as it can. And that is proven until now.


----------



## ChinaToday

*China Gives Pakistan 50 Fighter Jets*

ISLAMABAD, Pakistan  China has agreed to immediately provide 50 JF-17 fighter jets to Pakistan, a major outcome of a visit by Prime Minister Yousaf Raza Gilani to Beijing this week, Pakistani officials said Thursday. 

China and Pakistan have jointly produced the JF-17 aircraft, but the new planes would be equipped with more sophisticated avionics, the officials said. *The latest jet fighters would be paid for by China*, they said. 

The announcement came as Pakistans relations with the United States soured further after the killing of Osama bin Laden in the Pakistani city of Abbottabad on May 2. Mr. Gilani met with Premier Wen Jiabao of China during the four-day visit, and the Chinese leader bolstered Pakistan, saying the United States should respect Pakistans sovereignty. 

China is often referred to as Pakistans all-weather friend, a contrast to the common depiction of its up-and-down relationship with the United States. 

The United States provides Pakistan with F-16 fighter jets to help the country match the air power of archrival India, but Pakistani military officials have complained that their F-16 fleet is aging. 

http://www.nytimes.com/2011/05/20/world/asia/20pakistan.html

this is for all those indian doubters , now you can rest in peace

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Veritas

I am impressed but would like to know what the Chinese have done about drone attacks by US, well talk is cheap... if you want to be taken seriously "DO SOMETHING" and then talk.


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

why should Chinese do anything if the drones are mandated by Govt. of Pakistan???

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CardSharp

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> why should Chinese do anything if the drones are mandated by Govt. of Pakistan???


 
Forget it, whatever you say they'll just raise the bar on ya. 

"Talk is cheap.... why doesn't China stop American troops from Afgh. crossing into Pakistan by sending its elderly people to stand and link arms on the border"


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

Veritas said:


> I am impressed but would like to know what the Chinese have done about drone attacks by US, well talk is cheap... if you want to be taken seriously "DO SOMETHING" and then talk.


 
Drone strikes are authorized by the Pakistan government.

Pakistan and the US are currently allies, they are not in a state of war with each other.


----------



## Goodperson

The statement does not make any sense read "China Threatening US"

Now what about routine Drone attacks?

If china was serious then it would have declared Pakistan as a *Protectorate *of China. Like Bhutan is *Protectorate * of India.


----------



## Goodperson

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> why should Chinese do anything if the drones are mandated by Govt. of Pakistan???



What drones are mandated by Pakistan ? means they compromised on their own security? Or they do not have any option regards to that?
Well why not Pakistani government give a statement on that? They complain everytime.


----------



## A1Kaid

^ Get this straight. Pakistan has it's own armed forces, government, system, etc. China is a ally not a "protectorate", don't allow your frustration with the Sino-Pakistan alliance to cloud your opinions and understanding of reality.

I don't remember you suggesting Israel be labeled a US protectorate, or Canada or UK being labeled US protectorate.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Goodperson

A1Kaid said:


> ^ Get this straight. Pakistan has it's own armed forces, government, system, etc. China is a ally not a "protectorate", don't allow your frustration with the Sino-Pakistan alliance to cloud your opinions and understanding of reality.
> 
> I don't remember you suggesting Israel be labeled a US protectorate, or Canada or UK being labeled US protectorate.


 
What suggestion? I am replying to topic's Title


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

Veritas said:


> I am impressed but would like to know what the Chinese have done about drone attacks by US, well talk is cheap... if you want to be taken seriously "DO SOMETHING" and then talk.



you allege that Pakistani elements attacked your financial capital, did Russia do anything to stop that attack or confront Pakistan?


----------



## Meengla

[This is kind of derailing but that @Ephone guy in previous posts here has tried to implicate not only Americans but also Musharraf for accusing Pakistanis of harboring OBL. Well, this is official now, in NY Times. @Ephone: You lost a lot of respect, at least in my eyes. Now, how much unjustifiable crap has been put upon Pakistan because of 'suppositions' over the past two+ weeks? Some shameless people in this world.].

http://www.nytimes.com/2011/05/19/world/asia/19pentagon.html?ref=world



> *Gates Says No Sign That Top Pakistanis Knew of Bin Laden*
> By ELISABETH BUMILLER
> Published: May 18, 2011
> 
> WASHINGTON  Defense Secretary Robert M. Gates said Wednesday that he surmised that somebody in Pakistan had been aware that Osama bin Laden was hiding in a compound in the Pakistani garrison town of Abbottabad, but that there was no evidence so far that anyone in the countrys senior leadership had known.
> Enlarge This Image
> 
> Shawn Thew/European Pressphoto Agency
> Secretary of Defense Robert M. Gates, left, and Adm. Mike Mullen, the chairman of the Joint Chiefs of Staff.
> My supposition is, somebody knew, Mr. Gates said at a Pentagon news conference with Adm. Mike Mullen, the chairman of the Joint Chiefs of Staff. Beyond that, he said, the Obama administration, which has repeatedly said that Bin Laden seemed to have a support network while in hiding, had little information.
> 
> We dont know whether it was retired people, whether it was low level  *pure supposition on our part*, Mr. Gates said. Its hard to go to them with an accusation when we have no proof that anybody knew.
> 
> Mr. Gates said that his supposition, shared by many other Obama administration officials, did not extend to Pakistans top political and military officials. *I have seen no evidence at all that the senior leadership knew, Mr. Gates said. In fact, Ive seen some evidence to the contrary.*


----------



## xLancex

HongWu said:


> We will attack USA and destroy their military bases with missiles of course. Chairman Mao kicked USA butt in the 50's with the PLA. Today, we do it with the PLAAF and PLAN.


 
Yeah go for it. I dare you. Once we make you run like rats, the illegal Chinese immigrants here will be bowing and offering free orange chicken 

What an idiot.


----------



## Geronimo2011

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> you allege that Pakistani elements attacked your financial capital, did Russia do anything to stop that attack or confront Pakistan?


 
Did Russia or India ever make statement to the effect of the title of this thread??

Also in the case of Mumbai, Pakistan denies involvement unlike USA who claims without remorse the drone and special forces attacks on Pakistan soil

your parallel is more in line with Pakistan's claims of India being behind TTP. Well forget USA, I dont see China doing squat against India too on that front


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

Geronimo2011 said:


> Did Russia or India ever make statement to the effect of the title of this thread??
> 
> Also in the case of Mumbai, Pakistan denies involvement unlike USA who claims without remorse the drone and special forces attacks on Pakistan soil
> 
> your parallel is more in line with Pakistan's claims of India being behind TTP. Well forget USA, I dont see China doing squat against India too on that front


 
well yeah that's true but again we're taking care of that issue pretty much on our own, there have been successes failures and challenges ahead...as for drones i guess Americans are more out of the closet now but technically speaking they ''declined to comment on them'' and didnt take ownership over those strikes


----------



## Geronimo2011

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> why should Chinese do anything if the drones are mandated by Govt. of Pakistan???


 
Are they?? So is the Pakistani Army and Govt lying to Pakistani public??


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

Geronimo2011 said:


> Are they?? So is the Pakistani Army and Govt lying to Pakistani public??


 
the Govt. is not direct or upfront with the people its supposed to represent


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

Skies said:


> The matter is China will help Pakistan generously as much as it can. And that is proven until now.


 

You are absolutely right. Some American and Indians can troll here as much as they want but reality is their Government could not win the trust of Pakistani peoples for whatever reasons. While you will hardly see any Pakistani who has any doubt about sincerity of Chinese government. Actions speak louder than words and yes America is nothing but a bully using force to get want it wants.


----------



## roadrunner

Vinod2070 said:


> Mate, the post is lost in translation. I can't really make it out.
> 
> Are you saying China will fight with whoever fights with Pakistan?
> 
> We only have to wait for the next drone attacks to see.
> 
> *PS*: In fact, we saw it in 1971 and continue to see it for so long as well.
> 
> Guess when one has to shout something every so often! Is it when one is saying the truth?


 
A lot of the Indians seems to be mentioning drones. 

Whilst drones are despicable and push Pakistan towards China, they are not a threat to Chinese interests in Pakistan. 

American or whatever other nations troops in Pakistan or American drones near Gwadar would be a threat to Chinese interests. 

You can try and attack something of Chinese interest in Pakistan and see if they keep their word. Or perhaps it's just the civilians that people are brave enough to attack.


----------



## Anonymous user

indianrabbit said:


> Dude one trillion debt from US means, China will protect US as much as they can, since if the use fails there one trillion is down the drain.



I don't doubt for a minute that China would want to stand off to the US if they could due to the complex nature of the relationship, my answer was to point out glaring mistakes and assumptions by Geronimo2011.


----------



## roadrunner

China could strike off a trillion in US debt quite easily. 

Its forex reserve is four or five times bigger. 

It probably already has the upper hand.


----------



## Geronimo2011

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> the Govt. is not direct or upfront with the people its supposed to represent


 
From whatever we are seeing, nor is the Army.. Despite its hallowed image...


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

roadrunner said:


> China could strike off a trillion in US debt quite easily.
> 
> Its forex reserve is four or five times bigger.
> 
> It probably already has the upper hand.


 
Even though we have large forex reserves, a trillion dollars is still an enormous amount of money.

Still, all countries must pay their debts. The only way out, is for a country to collapse.

So as long as the USA doesn't collapse, we can still claim on the loans we gave to them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Geronimo2011

Raja.Pakistani said:


> You are absolutely right. Some American and Indians can troll here as much as they want but reality is their Government could not win the trust of Pakistani peoples for whatever reasons. While you will hardly see any Pakistani who has any doubt about sincerity of Chinese government. Actions speak louder than words and yes America is nothing but a bully using force to get want it wants.


 
2 points

1. Indian govt doesnt claim to want to win the trust of Pakistani people
2. Dont you find it sad, that Pakistani people have more faith in Chinese govt than they have in their own


----------



## Geronimo2011

roadrunner said:


> You can try and attack something of Chinese interest in Pakistan and see if they keep their word. Or perhaps it's just the civilians that people are brave enough to attack.


 
So the support from China is qualified as only applicable if something of Chinese INterest is attacked.. So shouldnt it read, 

Only that Attack on Pak *that is of interest to China * will be taken as Attack on China


----------



## roadrunner

Geronimo2011 said:


> So the support from China is qualified as only applicable if something of Chinese INterest is attacked.. So shouldnt it read,
> 
> Only that Attack on Pak *that is of interest to China * will be taken as Attack on China


 
What's wrong with that? That's what allies do. They invest greatly in nations that are allied to them and protect their interests. 

It's still a warning and probably why no serious airspace violations occur.


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

Korean war: 

- China told the USA to stop pushing into North Korea
- The USA refused
- China attacked, and pushed American forces completely out of North Korea

Sino-Indian War:

- China told India to stop pushing into Chinese territory
- India refused
- China attacked, and pushed Indian forces completely out of Aksai chin

The Indian members here, should learn from history. The Chinese government doesn't bluff very often.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Anonymous user

Madmen said:


> I believe the middle east is the largest source of oil for China. Saudi Arabia and Iran combined exported over twice as much oil as Angola in 2009.I would bet its same if not higher now. All the oil has to pass through the straights of Mallaca and the South China sea, the Americans have at least 1 aircraft carrier group in south china sea(did you forget about the false flag sinking of the South Korean sub a few yrs back). Please don't be so naive.


 
Your view on the world economy is too simplistic, for the sake good humour lets play out the scenario put forward although I am pretty sure embargoing Oil to China will be seen as an act of war. So lets say the US deploys its Carriers to block Oil from from China and China decides to wait it out.

China's energy is derived primarily from coal, in fact 70% is from coal and China also has one of the world's largest coal reserves though they import due to the mining not keeping up with the demand. They also hold a Strategic Oil reserve of about 178 Million Barrels not to mention CTL technology which is currently in use. The embargo will hurt China but not shut her down, Oil will probably be diverted from commercial to military use extending the lifespan. Coal will supply electricity which China is self sufficient so no surprises there.
http://www.chinaknowledge.com/Business/CBGdetails.aspx?subchap=1&content=7
Coal by country - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia 
China has 24.38 mln T strategic oil reserve capacity | Reuters

Assuming US keeps its carrier there for a week and China decides to stop exporting and importing from the world what will be the impact then? Any company around the world that has links to China will see their stock price free fall, any bank that loaned money to those companies will also free fall followed by Insurance companies etc not to mention inflation for items previously sourced from China now unavailable. Civil unrest will go on around the world do you think the US can afford to strangle the world economy? Will the EU continue to lend support once the public sector goes in chaos?

This is just a simple overview we have not even talked about support from Russia or missiles flying yet. The US hoping to embargo China Oil supply is wishful thinking, currently they can't even embargo simple items effectively or rectify the currency issue. 

If you want to have a serious discussion please come back with something more relevant or least some evidence to dispute the above.


----------



## Geronimo2011

Anonymous user said:


> Firstly if US assets in China and supply chain from China (i.e apple products) is cut though the value is small its confidence that will kill the market. Its very similar to how one bank Lehman managed to sink the entire economy due to complicated interlinks between companies and banks and hedge funds that exist in economy today.


While what you say is true in peace time aka lehman brothers, it does not apply in case of a war. Because in case of a war between China and USA, those supply lines will be cut anyway.. No??



Anonymous user said:


> Firstly China's owned US debt stands at about 1 trillion and secondly the US makes up about 22% of total trade volume, can you clarify how the total 3 trillion dollars is linked to its current US debt level to % of total trade. You are giving the impression that China only trades with the US.
> 
> US-China Trade Statistics and China's World Trade Statistics table 7 and 8


 
Mate, China's Balance of trade with USA in 2010 was over 270 billion. China's overall balance of trade was under $ 150 billion. That shows, that China uses money earned from exporting to the USA to buy stuff from all over the world. Hypothetically, if trade with USA stops, China will have an overall trade balance of negative 120 billion dollars or so.. So while US makes up for 22% of the trade, it is the most profitable 22% of China's trade. Take that out, and China is in negative balance of payment..


----------



## Geronimo2011

Chinese-Dragon said:


> Even though we have large forex reserves, a trillion dollars is still an enormous amount of money.
> 
> Still, all countries must pay their debts. The only way out, is for a country to collapse.
> 
> So as long as the USA doesn't collapse, we can still claim on the loans we gave to them.


 
Unless US levies war penalties on China and deducts those from the amount payable to China. Remember that some of the members here are hypothesizing a war between China and USA


----------



## Geronimo2011

roadrunner said:


> China could strike off a trillion in US debt quite easily.
> 
> Its forex reserve is four or five times bigger.
> 
> It probably already has the upper hand.


 
ha ha.. You are really not doing justice to your title of think tank.. Just 2 things

1. A trillion dollars write off is not a child's play.. Will throw any economy into doldrums even if the reserve size is 3 times that of the write off
2. And would china do that for Pakistan?? hmm..


----------



## roadrunner

Geronimo2011 said:


> While what you say is true in peace time aka lehman brothers, it does not apply in case of a war. Because in case of a war between China and USA, those supply lines will be cut anyway.. No??
> 
> 
> 
> Mate, China's Balance of trade with USA in 2010 was over 270 billion. China's overall balance of trade was under $ 150 billion. That shows, that China uses money earned from exporting to the USA to buy stuff from all over the world. Hypothetically, if trade with USA stops, China will have an overall trade balance of negative 120 billion dollars or so.. So while US makes up for 22% of the trade, it is the most profitable 22% of China's trade. Take that out, and China is in negative balance of payment..


 
If US trade stops, China won't suffer as much as everyone else and probably will open up new markets for itself. 

It can easily replace the lost trade with its Forex for a while and still grow.

---------- Post added at 02:39 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:38 AM ----------




Geronimo2011 said:


> 1. A trillion dollars write off is not a child's play.. Will throw any economy into doldrums even if the reserve size is 3 times that of the write off


 
It depends what the benefits are for China.


----------



## Geronimo2011

roadrunner said:


> What's wrong with that? That's what allies do. They invest greatly in nations that are allied to them and protect their interests.
> 
> It's still a warning and probably *why no serious airspace violations occur*.


 
What do you call the drone attacks, attacks on your border posts and the famed operation Geronimo??


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

Geronimo2011 said:


> Unless US levies war penalties on China and deducts those from the amount payable to China. Remember that some of the members here are hypothesizing a war between China and USA


 
I doubt there will be another Sino-American war.

And the person who doesn't pay their debts will lose the most, since their credit rating will crash. For a country like the USA that depends on international loans, that is unthinkable.

Losing that money would suck, but our currency reserves are around 3 trillion. Most countries would kill to have even half of that as their currency reserves.

Even if we hypothetically lose a trillion dollars due to the US collapsing (or something)... we will still have the largest currency reserves in the world.


----------



## Geronimo2011

Chinese-Dragon said:


> Korean war:
> 
> - China told the USA to stop pushing into North Korea
> - The USA refused
> - China attacked, and pushed American forces completely out of North Korea
> 
> Sino-Indian War:
> 
> - China told India to stop pushing into Chinese territory
> - India refused
> - China attacked, and pushed Indian forces completely out of Aksai chin
> 
> The Indian members here, should learn from history. The Chinese government doesn't bluff very often.


 
There is a disclaimer that accompanies most financial products these days.. _*Past performance should not be taken as a guarantee of future returns*_

At the time of both the instances you talk of , China had very little to lose in terms of economic growth by getting into wars. Life has changed quite a bit for China now. At this time, the cost benefit analysis of getting into a war will read very different.. 

To be clear, I am not doubting China's capability, just the appetite to risk the decades of economic growth for a show of might


----------



## roadrunner

the drone attacks are not serious airspace violations obviously. they just kill some civilians here and there which some people find acceptable (in all honesty more civilians are probably murdered in India everyday in any single state). The PPP might find it acceptable and might be allowing it. Noone really knows. 

A serious airspace violation would be like operation geronimo. Boots on the ground would be serious also.


----------



## Geronimo2011

roadrunner said:


> If US trade stops, China won't suffer as much as everyone else and probably will open up new markets for itself.
> 
> It can easily replace the lost trade with its Forex for a while and still grow.




Well China will surely suffer the most if one of the most profitable avenues of its trade is stopped. Remember that China's economy is extremely dependent on exports to USA. Not the other way round. And finding that large a consumerist market while still being in a war with USA will be impossible as probably there would be trade sanctions from the West (NATO) 



roadrunner said:


> It depends what the benefits are for China.


 
And that is the trillion dollar question. WOuld China risk all that if US takes out another compound with Taliban leaders in say an Urban area of Karachi or for that matter Islamabad..??


----------



## MilSpec

roadrunner said:


> What's wrong with that? That's what allies do. They invest greatly in nations that are allied to them and protect their interests.
> 
> It's still a warning and probably why no serious airspace violations occur.


 
Rather than chinese guarantee against american air space violations .. why dont you build a freakin radar and keep it *turned ON* on the afghan border

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Anonymous user

Geronimo2011 said:


> While what you say is true in peace time aka lehman brothers, it does not apply in case of a war. Because in case of a war between China and USA, those supply lines will be cut anyway.. No??



My scenario are based on actual not taking place because if war did happen the Stock exchanged will be shut down anyway and consumer confidence in stock will also be flat lined leading to the same effect, no one can predict what will happen in a war especially with China and US both hiding weapons up their sleeves we have no knowledge of and of course nuclear weapons.



Geronimo2011 said:


> Mate, China's Balance of trade with USA in 2010 was over 270 billion. China's overall balance of trade was under $ 150 billion. That shows, that China uses money earned from exporting to the USA to buy stuff from all over the world. Hypothetically, if trade with USA stops, China will have an overall trade balance of negative 120 billion dollars or so.. So while US makes up for 22% of the trade, it is the most profitable 22% of China's trade. Take that out, and China is in negative balance of payment..


 
My reply was to counter your reply on post 89 about the huge trade trade surplus being cut impacting the energy deals made by China, currently US controls 1 trillion of China's money in its debt and 120 Billion in its surplus. Considering China still has about a 2 trillion dollar reserve and 78% of its trade volume unaffected the impact is not as severe as to impact the energy deals mentioned.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## roadrunner

Keeping a radar turned on isn't going to stop anything.


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

Geronimo2011 said:


> Well China will surely suffer the most if one of the most profitable avenues of its trade is stopped. Remember that China's economy is extremely dependent on exports to USA. Not the other way round.


 
Not true.

According to the World Bank, exports make up only *27%* of the Chinese economy.

World Bank - Exports of goods and services (% of GDP)

And out of that 27%, America only makes up 16% of our external trade.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Geronimo2011

Chinese-Dragon said:


> I doubt there will be another Sino-American war.
> 
> And the person who doesn't pay their debts will lose the most, since their credit rating will crash. For a country like the USA that depends on international loans, that is unthinkable.
> 
> Losing that money would suck, but our currency reserves are around 3 trillion. Most countries would kill to have even half of that as their currency reserves.
> 
> Even if we hypothetically lose a trillion dollars due to the US collapsing (or something)... we will still have the largest currency reserves in the world.


 
Sir, this whole thread is based on a hypothetical war between China and USA. Also, there is a difference between defaulting on a loan and going bankrupt vs deducting a war penalty from a loan payable to the enemy. While 1st results in credit rating drop, the 2nd at worst results in a long international Litigation..

And the question was not whether China can survive a loss like that, but whether it would be worth it for China to engage USA in a battle and risk all that as a result of an American intrusion in Pakistani space


----------



## Geronimo2011

roadrunner said:


> *the drone attacks are not serious airspace violations obviously. they just kill some civilians here and there which some people find acceptable (in all honesty more civilians are probably murdered in India everyday in any single state)*. The PPP might find it acceptable and might be allowing it. Noone really knows.
> 
> A serious airspace violation would be like operation geronimo. Boots on the ground would be serious also.


 
Its a sad state of affairs when you rationalize like this.. btw, more than 3000 people die every month in USA due to unnatural reasons. But they did come to asia and screwed up Afghanistan and Pakistan due to 9/11

Till the time Boots on the ground were not happeneing you were calling drones as serious intrusions.

Now with Op Gerinimo, the ante has been upped.. 

Wait for the next shift in levels and then even boots on the ground will seem acceptable


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

Anonymous user said:


> Considering China still has about a 2 trillion dollar reserve and 78% of its trade volume unaffected the impact is not as severe as to impact the energy deals mentioned.


 
Our reserves are actually 3 trillion now buddy. 

China's forex reserves pass 3 trillion USD for first time - People's Daily Online

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khurasaan1

Conqueror said:


> Pak-China defence pact is inevitable and sure to happen.. and this is one of the nth prediction of Niamatullah Shah Wali. Now this is almost a reality.


 
Another thing most of the pplz dont know from the Bible old Testimony and the Torah which is also predicting about this happeneing ...in detail ...and it sayz that this will be the Armageddon ...in which China will be with the Muslim world ...and the result of the battle is also given that the US/NATO gonna loose this battle in the end...the destruction of Israel is also predicted ..thats why the Intelligence agencies of the US/NATO and Mosaad is trembling cuz it is in their holy books....they cant do anything about it ..they cant change the future...and the result already decided by GOD to them...
I guess this is the time for the US/NATO to come to the right path before it is too late for them and there will be no place left for them to hide on the face of the world from God/Allah punishment....They are continuosly getting decieved by Devil and falling into its traps of destruction. Its very sad that after so much development u choose destruction as the fate....


----------



## Geronimo2011

Chinese-Dragon said:


> Not true.
> 
> According to the World Bank, exports make up only *27%* of the Chinese economy.
> 
> World Bank - Exports of goods and services (% of GDP)
> 
> And out of that 27%, America only makes up 16% of our external trade.


 
USA makes up for 270 billion dollars of surplus every year.. Factor removal of that into the over all annual FOREX growth for China and the importance of US trade will be evident..


----------



## Anonymous user

Chinese-Dragon said:


> Our reserves are actually 3 trillion now buddy.
> 
> China's forex reserves pass 3 trillion USD for first time - People's Daily Online


 

Haha thanks what I meant to say was China would have 2 trillion left assuming the US did forfeit the 1 trillion, say can you spare me a few million I badly want to buy a ferrari

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Geronimo2011

khurasaan1 said:


> Another thing most of the pplz dont know from the Bible old Testimony and the Torah which is also predicting about this happeneing ...in detail ...and it sayz that this will be the Armageddon ...in which China will be with the Muslim world ...and the result of the battle is also given that the US/NATO gonna loose this battle in the end...the destruction of Israel is also predicted ..thats why the Intelligence agencies of the US/NATO and Mosaad is trembling cuz it is in their holy books....they cant do anything about it ..they cant change the future...and the result already decided by GOD to them...
> I guess this is the time for the US/NATO to come to the right path before it is too late for them and there will be no place left for them to hide on the face of the world from God/Allah punishment....They are continuosly getting decieved by Devil and falling into its traps of destruction. Its very sad that after so much development u choose destruction as the fate....


 
Back to religious mumbo jumbo and prophecies..


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

Geronimo2011 said:


> USA makes up for 270 billion dollars of surplus every year.. Factor removal of that into the over all annual FOREX growth for China and the importance of US trade will be evident..


 
It is important but not life-threatening.

Even IF the USA does collapse, and stops ALL trade, and is unable to pay back ANY of their loans... (three very unlikely assumptions).

We will still have the largest forex reserves on the planet.



Anonymous user said:


> Haha thanks what I meant to say was China would have 2 trillion left assuming the US did forfeit the 1 trillion, say can you spare me a few million I badly want to buy a ferrari


 
LOL sorry buddy I don't work for the HK government, I can't get into any of those funds.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khurasaan1

Geronimo2011 said:


> Back to religious mumbo jumbo and prophecies..


 
Okay Iam not telling u to believe in it ...but I just tried to convey the facts...Ask American think tanks if u know anybody from there ...how much they believe in it ....They r not dumb ..their all policies are based on these predictions...


----------



## roadrunner

Geronimo2011 said:


> Well China will surely suffer the most if one of the most profitable avenues of its trade is stopped. Remember that China's economy is extremely dependent on exports to USA. Not the other way round. And finding that large a consumerist market while still being in a war with USA will be impossible as probably there would be trade sanctions from the West (NATO)



Even if China loses US trade it still exports just under a trillion in goods. With US trade it exports a trillion and a quarter. It's not going to stop it growing. 

If the US could stop it growing by not trading with it then it probably would have done.


----------



## roadrunner

Geronimo2011 said:


> Its a sad state of affairs when you rationalize like this.. btw, more than 3000 people die every month in USA due to unnatural reasons. But they did come to asia and screwed up Afghanistan and Pakistan due to 9/11
> 
> Till the time Boots on the ground were not happeneing you were calling drones as serious intrusions.
> 
> Now with Op Gerinimo, the ante has been upped..
> 
> Wait for the next shift in levels and then even boots on the ground will seem acceptable


 
no no. I've not called drones serious violations of airspace. They are just war crimes. 

A serious violation I think would be when some sort of invasion occurs, or infrastructure is targeted to make a country defenceless and in a state of rubble. Think Iraq war as a serious violation. 

But the drone strikes are completely despicable. I haven't changed my mind there. The brown nosing some people do over it is just as despicable imo.


----------



## Brotherhood

The way i look at such warning being issued, more likely to warn Pakistan's arch rival neighbor not to take advantage of the present situation of Pakistan, such as those so-called surgical attack hot air much more than targeting US, since at this moment, US and Pakistan still ally in War on terror. 

Its quite annoying seeing Indians talking big using US as like their own god father taking cheap shots at China and Pakistan relationship, sadly probably because of their natural born inferiority complex and jealousy mentality started to kick in which blind their mind completely. 

However its will be kind of embarrassing for people from a country thats keep boosting their so-called "upcoming superpower" ego while lacking the confident to compare itself directly against its rivals, sad but true, perhaps "superpower delusion" will be a more appropriate reality for such loser.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

roadrunner said:


> no no. I've not called drones serious violations of airspace. They are just war crimes.
> 
> A serious violation I think would be when some sort of invasion occurs, or infrastructure is targeted to make a country defenceless and in a state of rubble. Think Iraq war as a serious violation.
> 
> But the drone strikes are completely despicable. I haven't changed my mind there. The brown nosing some people do over it is just as despicable imo.


 
I don't know why the Pakistani goverment keeps authorizing the drone strikes?

Maybe they think it will lead to less casualties if the drones are striking the targets, rather than hunting them the old-fashioned way?


----------



## roadrunner

Chinese-Dragon said:


> I don't know why the Pakistani goverment keeps authorizing the drone strikes?
> 
> Maybe they think it will lead to less casualties if the drones are striking the targets, rather than hunting them the old-fashioned way?


 
I don't know if they do authorize them. They deny it. The Americans say they allow it. 

The truth might be in the middle. 

Casualties caused by drones are the problem. They're controlled by someone sitting in the US who probably thinks anyone with a turban and a rifle is a miscreant. There's no accountability either. 

Drones should just be used for surveillance. Since they claim to have stealth drones that noone can see they can track anyone in real time and send messages to troops on the ground. It is that simple. Drones would not be used in that way in the US for catching criminals for the very reason of civilian casualties. A great deal of hypocrisy and brown nosing is going on here.


----------



## Pak_Sher

We appreciate our Chinese Friend's Support. Pakistani Armed Forces have tarined with Western Forces for 6+ decades and are familiar with their tactics.

Yes, a hand ful of US Soldiers may be hidden in stealth machines but US cannot fit the 1.85 million US Service Personnel in a handful of stealth helicopters. Besides that the PAF radars picked up all F-18s, F15s and US Choppers across the border, plus US aircraft carriers are also tracked by Pakistani radars in the Persian Gulf, Arabian Sea and the Indian Ocean. I hope that it does not come to that, but Pakistan needs to be prepared for any future scenarios.


----------



## third eye

kawaraj said:


> it might be a warning to india.
> 
> if india dare to challenge pakistan in such a hard time, PLA army alone could take over the whole india in 2 weeks, *remember india is bordering with china.*




The highlighted part must be the revelation of the century !

2 weeks, China is slow ! 

Please India isn't E Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hulk

If you look at history. They have said a lot but if you check the fact they have done very little.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Geronimo2011

roadrunner said:


> Even if China loses US trade it still exports just under a trillion in goods. With US trade it exports a trillion and a quarter. It's not going to stop it growing.
> 
> If the US could stop it growing by not trading with it then it probably would have done.


 
Simple Math.. Without US trade, the Balance of Payments for China becomes NEGATIVE 120 billion instead of POSITIVE 150 Billion as it is today (a loss of 270 billion dollars per annum). Ask yourself this question. Would China risk it for Pakistan when it has not done it for Taiwan..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Geronimo2011

Brotherhood said:


> The way i look at such warning being issued, more likely to warn Pakistan's arch rival neighbor not to take advantage of the present situation of Pakistan, such as those so-called surgical attack hot air much more than targeting US, since at this moment, US and Pakistan still ally in War on terror.
> 
> Its quite annoying seeing Indians talking big using US as like their own god father taking cheap shots at China and Pakistan relationship, sadly probably because of their natural born inferiority complex and jealousy mentality started to kick in which blind their mind completely.
> 
> However its will be kind of embarrassing for people from a country thats keep boosting their so-called "upcoming superpower" ego while lacking the confident to compare itself directly against its rivals, sad but true, perhaps "superpower delusion" will be a more appropriate reality for such loser.


 
India is no superpower mate.. Frankly its no competition to China even which itself is only an emerging power.. So give that a rest. Anyone who knows Indian establishment, knows that present Indian actions are simply driven by economical considerations. Nothing more, Nothing less. And at this time, a military conflict is the worst thing for the economy. Hence the insecurity in Pakistan about an Indian attack is more ill founded than an attack by martians. 

As someone else mentioned in another thread.. At this time, the only thing India is reaching for with regard to Pakistan is a bowl of popcorn since the events in that part of the continent are entertaining enough presently without any involvement of India. 

btw, didnt Indian govt made a statement recently (before this news item) about India NOT entertaining any thoughts about similar operations in Pakistan. Where as USA made an exactly opposite statement about their intent of repeating Op Geronimo in case other targets are identified in Pakistan. Considering that, it seems a little warped logic to say that this statement is directed at India and not USA.


And About the godfather remark, well, this thread was opened about a supposed warning to USA by China. And hence the references to USA capabilities vis a vis China. 

You wont find Indians tom toming achievements of USA or for that matter any other country as a thing to be proud of.. Unlike Pakistanis who even take pride in shipping parts of downed Blackhawk to China in hope that China will recreate a stealth helicopter from that and donate some of those to PAF.. Talk about God father complex


----------



## Brotherhood

It will be more respectable for people to start debate with "FACTS" rather than shooting some baseless self-proclaim so-called facts for the sake of bashing. Man, remind me of how important "education" should be.
*About 20% of Chinas exports go to the United States.*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Geronimo2011

Chinese-Dragon said:


> I don't know why the Pakistani goverment keeps authorizing the drone strikes?
> 
> Maybe they think it will lead to less casualties if the drones are striking the targets, rather than hunting them the old-fashioned way?


 
I dont think Pakistani govt is authorising any action of USA in Pakistan any more. More accurately, USA is not seeking/informing Pakistan about any of their key activities in that area due to the fear of details being leaked out to terrorists by the rogue elements in the Pakistani establishment..


----------



## CardSharp

Brotherhood said:


> It will be more respectable for people to start debate with "FACTS" rather than shooting some baseless self-proclaim so-called facts for the sake of bashing. Man, remind me of how important "education" should be.
> *About 20% of Chinas exports go to the United States.*
> http://www.china-mike.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/03/us-china-trade-comparison.jpg


 
neat graph


----------



## Geronimo2011

Brotherhood said:


> It will be more respectable for people to start debate with "FACTS" rather than shooting some baseless self-proclaim so-called facts for the sake of bashing. Man, remind me of how important "education" should be.
> *About 20% of Chinas exports go to the United States.*


 
The point of your rant being??


----------



## deckingraj

Brotherhood said:


> The way i look at such warning being issued, more likely to warn Pakistan's arch rival neighbor not to take advantage of the present situation of Pakistan, such as those so-called surgical attack hot air much more than targeting US, since at this moment, US and Pakistan still ally in War on terror.



You can't be more wrong on this.....It is quite logical that warning is issued in respect to attack on Pakistan....In last 30 years of my life i have not heard about India attacking Pakistan, so saying warning is directed against india would be wrong...The second part is - God forbids if there is any mumbai like terror attack in India then no warnings will work...GOI will have only one choice i.e. respond appropriately....



> Its quite annoying seeing Indians talking big using US as like their own god father taking cheap shots at China and Pakistan relationship, sadly probably because of their natural born inferiority complex and jealousy mentality started to kick in which blind their mind completely.



Sorry , this part is not worth a reply...b/w this definitely gives an inclination about inferiority complex/ bubble you are living in...



> However its will be kind of embarrassing for people from a country thats keep boosting their so-called "upcoming superpower" ego while lacking the confident to compare itself directly against its rivals, sad but true, perhaps "superpower delusion" will be a more appropriate reality for such loser.


This only time will tell...As of now we are well on course to our aspirations..


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

deckingraj said:


> God forbids if there is any mumbai like terror attack in India then no warnings will work...GOI will have only one choice i.e. respond appropriately....


 
And if that response involves any kind of military action, then it will likely spiral into a full blown-war.

Pakistan and the US are still allies, which is why the Pakistani government tolerates the drone attacks.

If India tries something on the other hand, it will ignite a much larger conflict.


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

Geronimo2011 said:


> At this time, the only thing India is reaching for with regard to Pakistan is *a bowl of popcorn since the events in that part of the continent are entertaining enough* presently without any involvement of India.


 
Yes, I'm sure it is entertaining for you.... to watch the innocent civilians of Pakistan suffer, through no fault of their own.


----------



## roadrunner

Geronimo2011 said:


> Simple Math.. Without US trade, the Balance of Payments for China becomes NEGATIVE 120 billion instead of POSITIVE 150 Billion as it is today (a loss of 270 billion dollars per annum). Ask yourself this question. Would China risk it for Pakistan when it has not done it for Taiwan..


 
I doubt the figure of 150 billion is correct but it doesnt matter. China's internal market is probably bigger.


----------



## Geronimo2011

Chinese-Dragon said:


> Yes, I'm sure it is entertaining for you.... to watch the innocent civilians of Pakistan suffer, through no fault of their own.


 
I was referring the political and diplomatic to and fro with the USA.. Nothing has really changed in Pakistan wrt civilians suffering in last 3-4 years. And that is surely not entertaining for any human being..


----------



## Geronimo2011

roadrunner said:


> I doubt the figure of 150 billion is correct but it doesnt matter. China's internal market is probably bigger.


 
may be 150 billion is wrong.. Make it 300 billion.. Even then the loss is of 270 billion of forex earnings.. Dont think Pakistan is worth that much to China.. 

And no.. China's domestic market can not absorb that much spare capacity overnight..


----------



## huzihaidao12

xLancex said:


> Yeah go for it. I dare you. Once we make you run like rats, the illegal Chinese immigrants here will be bowing and offering free orange chicken
> 
> What an idiot.


 
This is a courageous statement. Sir, you are so brave, because you actually dare to military threats in a BBS, you have the courage! Even more, because you declare to make PLA run like rats, see records, you are so bold, because it is the PLA, they used to make the US military including US Marinerun run like rats! you are very courageous, sir! 

Of course compared to the above, although still a courageous statement, it is not worth mentioning, as you did to threaten a number of unarmed Chinese ordinary people, you know that Chinese people are monsters, even if they are ordinary people, even if they unarmed, it still needs much courage! 

I admire your courage! Are you a new American hero?! I know that Superman has no desire to become Americans, sir, you are a new hero in a BBS! It is not a joke! This is history, gentlemen!


----------



## Vinod2070

huzihaidao12 said:


> We are also connected by land, so why?



For the same reason why India is not an East Asia country despite sharing borders with China.



> we are in this region forever[/B], will not leave, we have a long-term interests and our neighbors. look at the facts, the Chinese have the help of all South Asian countries, India? Haha, nice weather today .


 
Your *real *neighbors are to the East of you.


----------



## huzihaidao12

Vinod2070 said:


> For the same reason why India is not an East Asia country despite sharing borders with China.
> 
> 
> 
> Your *real *neighbors are to the East of you.


 
Yes, India is also a neighbor, in fact, we have a lot of trade through the border in history.

We are the eastern neighbors, the neighbors will not disappear, we are in this region. This is why China is always a good position to solve our problems, but unfortunately India does not think so, you have all the trouble and all the neighbors.


----------



## Vinod2070

Chinese-Dragon said:


> Korean war:
> 
> - China told the USA to stop pushing into North Korea
> - The USA refused
> - China attacked, and pushed American forces completely out of North Korea
> 
> Sino-Indian War:
> 
> - China told India to stop pushing into Chinese territory
> - India refused
> - China attacked, and pushed Indian forces completely out of Aksai chin
> 
> The Indian members here, should learn from history. The Chinese government doesn't bluff very often.


 
Did you not encourage Pakistan in 1971 as well?


----------



## roadrunner

Geronimo2011 said:


> may be 150 billion is wrong.. Make it 300 billion.. Even then the loss is of 270 billion of forex earnings.. Dont think Pakistan is worth that much to China..
> 
> And no.. China's domestic market can not absorb that much spare capacity overnight..


 
So you've now gone from trade deficit to trade surplus?  

Why does China's internal market need to make up for anything? It just means any loss from trade with the US wouldn't really affect its growth rate very much.


----------



## huzihaidao12

Vinod2070 said:


> Did you not encourage Pakistan in 1971 as well?


 
That commitment is not so clear for safety (if true), we provided weapons assistance, we are also facing a huge threat to China and the Soviet Union's borders.


----------



## Vinod2070

Chinese-Dragon said:


> Yes, I'm sure it is entertaining for you.... to watch the innocent civilians of Pakistan suffer, through no fault of their own.


 
Two parts to it:

It is not about entertainment and whatever suffering is there is a blowbackof the policies of sponsoring Jihadi terror for decades that their establishment pursued.

A policy that claimed many innocent Indian lives.

China has been a major factor in emboldening Pakistan to pursue those policies. It also shares the blame for the bloodshed of innocent Indian civilians by those terrorists.

Second I have seen you personally being blase about China's support to those terror organizations in UN by asking us what else we expect from a "competitor". Then you seemed really offended if some Indian suggested you could potentially become a victim of the same Islamic Jihadi terror.

Hypocrisy much?


----------



## Vinod2070

huzihaidao12 said:


> Yes, India is also a neighbor, in fact, we have a lot of trade through the border in history.



Yes, never argued that!



> We are the eastern neighbors, the neighbors will not disappear, we are in this region. This is why China is always a good position to solve our problems, but unfortunately India does not think so, you have all the trouble and all the neighbors.


 
China has a role to play only is solving Indo-China issues. Nowhere else.

Also you are wrong about "you have all the trouble and all the neighbors". In fact China has issues with most of its neighbors.

India has issues with only Pakistan and to a smaller extent with China about the border issues that we inherited (didn't create).


----------



## Vinod2070

roadrunner said:


> I doubt the figure of 150 billion is correct but it doesnt matter. China's internal market is probably bigger.


 
One friendly advice.

Don't dabble in economics. Or at least take an economics 101 course.


----------



## huzihaidao12

Vinod2070 said:


> Two parts to it:
> 
> It is not about entertainment and whatever suffering is there is a blowbackof the policies of sponsoring Jihadi terror for decades that their establishment pursued.
> 
> A policy that claimed many innocent Indian lives.
> 
> China has been a major factor in emboldening Pakistan to pursue those policies. It also shares the blame for the bloodshed of innocent Indian civilians by those terrorists.
> 
> Second I have seen you personally being blase about China's support to those terror organizations in UN by asking us what else we expect from a "competitor". Then you seemed really offended if some Indian suggested you could potentially become a victim of the same Islamic Jihadi terror.
> 
> Hypocrisy much?


 
I'm sorry, that is not true, China's policy is non-interference in internal affairs. Our position is clear, we oppose terrorism. If you put innocent civilians, but also want you to remember those innocent bloodshed in Tibet.


----------



## roadrunner

Vinod2070 said:


> One friendly advice.
> 
> Don't dabble in economics. Or at least take an economics 101 course.


 
why not? if your economics is as bad as your history, i'm sure there's not going to be any debate of substance.


----------



## huzihaidao12

Vinod2070 said:


> Yes, never argued that!
> 
> 
> 
> China has a role to play only is solving Indo-China issues. Nowhere else.
> 
> Also you are wrong about "you have all the trouble and all the neighbors". In fact China has issues with most of its neighbors.
> 
> India has issues with only Pakistan and to a smaller extent with China about the border issues that we inherited (didn't create).


 
We have solved all of the land border issue, in addition to India and Bhutan, Bhutan's problems also because of India. some so-called neighbor simple is the US'dog, which related to international politics, you simply go to confusion.

India has called for all the trouble and your neighbors, you are the most trouble-maker in your neighborhood, unique in the world.

Most? you tell me, how many neighbors of China, carefully calculated, it is a majority?


----------



## Vinod2070

huzihaidao12 said:


> I'm sorry, that is not true, China's policy is non-interference in internal affairs. *Our position is clear, we oppose terrorism. *If you put innocent civilians, but also want you to remember those innocent bloodshed in Tibet.


 
I hope that is true. We didn't see it that way when you blocked UN resolutions against terror organizations multiple times. That makes the Chinese government complicit in terror against India.

About the Tibet (and Urumi) riots, it is an internal issue of China as far as I am concerned. Though I did see some Chinese members trying to rake up decades old Indian riots (presumably with little knowledge).


----------



## huzihaidao12

Vinod2070 said:


> I hope that is true. We didn't see it that way when you blocked UN resolutions against terror organizations multiple times. That makes the Chinese government complicit in terror against India.
> 
> About the Tibet (and Urumi) riots, it is an internal issue of China as far as I am concerned. Though I did see some Chinese members trying to rake up decades old Indian riots (presumably with little knowledge).


 
2008 is a few decades ago?

China's policy you are not qualified to comment, compared to China, and India is very no clean and in a number of issues.


----------



## Vinod2070

roadrunner said:


> why not? if your economics is as bad as your history, i'm sure there's not going to be any debate of substance.


 
Bingo. My next advice would have been about history (and then current affairs).

Most of all about the history of your own tribal people rather than obsessing about "Ancient Pakistan"!


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

Vinod2070 said:


> It is not about entertainment and whatever suffering is there is a blowbackof the policies of sponsoring Jihadi terror for decades that their establishment pursued.


 
Sorry, I just find it distasteful to see how much "glee" a lot of Indians have, regarding the situation in Pakistan at the moment.

Their leaders might have been the ones making the choices, but the suffering has been borne by the innocent civilians.

And let's not forget that every civilian blown apart by a terrorist, leads to more terrorism.

As for the charge of hypocrisy, you're forgetting that I am looking at these events, though a Chinese perspective. I never claimed to be objective regarding issues between China-India-Pakistan, and if anyone is confused about that, then it should be clear now.


----------



## roadrunner

the Indian Army is a fairly big terrorist in Kashmir.


----------



## faithfulguy

indianpatriot said:


> it is democratic alliance of free and open nations that always wins the war.....India-US-NATO-Israel is one such force.


 
So is India ready to part ways with Russia?


----------



## roadrunner

Vinod2070 said:


> Bingo. My next advice would have been about history (and then current affairs).
> 
> Most of all about the history of your own tribal people rather than obsessing about "Ancient Pakistan"!


 
You've really not got a clue on geography either. The tribals are part of Ancient Pakistan by the very definition of the boundaries of Pakistan. 

Keep trying  One day you'll get something correct that's not in the Bharat book of pan Indic knowledge.


----------



## huzihaidao12

I am a deep understanding of how India is like to play games, you wonder India has so many problems? not surprising, because you did not really do not want to have the attitude that you simply be a zero-sum thinking. China needs to more clearly at this point.


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

Vinod2070 said:


> About the Tibet (and Urumi) riots, it is an internal issue of China as far as I am concerned. Though I did see some Chinese members trying to rake up decades old Indian riots (presumably with little knowledge).


 
Well, be concerned no longer. The Dalai Lama himself has admitted to the New York Times, that he has received funding from the CIA, to train anti-Chinese militants and guerrilla fighters, while being hosted on Indian soil.

Dalai Lama Group Says It Got Money From C.I.A. - NYTimes.com



> *The Dalai Lama's administration acknowledged today that it received $1.7 million a year in the 1960's from the Central Intelligence Agency*, but denied reports that the Tibetan leader benefited personally from an annual subsidy of $180,000.
> 
> The money allocated for the resistance movement *was spent on training volunteers and paying for guerrilla operations against the Chinese*, the Tibetan government-in-exile said in a statement. It added that the subsidy earmarked for the Dalai Lama was spent on setting up offices in Geneva and New York and on international lobbying.



As for the opinion of the Chinese government... it is much more severe.

China accuses Dalai Lama of being a terrorist - Times Online

According to the Chinese government, the Dalai Lama was behind the deadly ethnic riots in Tibet, and therefore responsible for the deaths of many Chinese citizens.


----------



## Vinod2070

huzihaidao12 said:


> We have solved all of the land border issue, in addition to India and Bhutan, Bhutan's problems also because of India.



India has border issue only with China and a dispute with Pakistan. This is what we inherited.

Bhutan has excellent relations with India. Not sure what you know about it.



> some so-called neighbor simple is *the US'dog*, which related to international politics, you simply go to confusion.



Some pretty strong words there!

Some of Indian neighbors also became allies of USA (the most allied ally) and then of an extra regional power China.

It remains their choice, won't you say?



> India has called for all the trouble and your neighbors, you are the most trouble-maker in your neighborhood, unique in the world.



You are misinformed.



> Most? you tell me, how many neighbors of China, carefully calculated, it is a majority?


 
Let me see.

Japan? South Korea? North Korea? Vietnam? Philippines?

How many countries do you have issues with? Regarding Spratly islands?

Frankly, stop trying to advise us.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## roadrunner

It's not just Pakistan that India has issues with. 

India has issues with Pakistan, Sri Lanka, Bangladesh, China, basically every country surrounding it. If the Himalayas were political, India would have politicial issues with it also.


----------



## Baajirao

HongWu said:


> Pakistan and Afghanistan is the most advantageous place for China to destroy USA. China has already deployed H-6K that can hit Afghanistan bases with cruise missiles. When US helicopters and aircraft are destroyed, Taliban can launch a frontal attack on the bases themselves. The only way the US can retaliate is by trying to control the sea and air around China's coastline. Then China can launch its ASBM to destroy the aircraft carriers.
> 
> If the US tries to choke China's oil routes through Malacca Strait, then China will simply get oil from other SCO countries.
> 
> USA needs to be humbled. China is the one to do the honors.


 
I dont know how to explain him the urdu proverb " Mulla ki daud masjid tak"


----------



## Vinod2070

Chinese-Dragon said:


> *Sorry, I just find it distasteful to see how much "glee" a lot of Indians have, regarding the situation in Pakistan at the moment.*



I have not seen that *glee*. But then you don't expect them to be *objective* as you are not. Isn't it?

Not when we have had thousands of civilians killed from the terrorists sponsored by the same country.



> Their leaders might have been the ones making the choices, but the suffering has been borne by the innocent civilians.
> 
> And let's not forget that every civilian blown apart by a terrorist, leads to more terrorism.



Agree. We just have to apportion the blame at the right place. That is the first step towards remediation.



> As for the charge of hypocrisy, you're forgetting that I am looking at these events, though a Chinese perspective. I never claimed to be objective regarding issues between China-India-Pakistan, and if anyone is confused about that, then it should be clear now.



Fair enough! Just don't show *moral indignation *when someone suggests that you could be the next target of of Al-Qaida as well.


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

Vinod2070 said:


> But then you don't expect them to be *objective* as you are not. Isn't it?



Fair enough. 



Vinod2070 said:


> Just don't show *moral indignation *when someone suggests that you could be the next target of of Al-Qaida as well.


 
LOL, why can't I show moral indignation, from my own perspective?

I have never once suggested that any part of India (or the world) should be attacked by terrorists, you can check my post history.


----------



## Vinod2070

huzihaidao12 said:


> 2008 is a few decades ago?
> 
> *China's policy you are not qualified to comment, compared to China, and India is very no clean and in a number of issues.*



The decades old thing was about the Indian riots raked up by some Chinese friends . I am sure they gained their little *knowledge* about them right on this forum.

There is no point in playing the mine is bigger than yours game.


----------



## Vinod2070

huzihaidao12 said:


> I am a deep understanding of how India is like to play games, you wonder India has so many problems? not surprising, because you did not really do not want to have the attitude that you simply be a zero-sum thinking. China needs to more clearly at this point.


 
Mate, you seem to carry some chip on your shoulders.

There is no zero sum thinking in India. Our relations with China are decent. Not sure why so many of you behave so aggressively.

I can guess the reason though.


----------



## a_chinese

wow...the PM went to kowtow and beg for j-20's?


----------



## huzihaidao12

Vinod2070 said:


> India has border issue only with China and a dispute with Pakistan. This is what we inherited.
> 
> Bhutan has excellent relations with India. Not sure what you know about it.



Do not lie, you almost have all the border issues and all the neighbors, as long as you need, I can go to the search for you, answer me, do you need?




Vinod2070 said:


> Some pretty strong words there!
> 
> Some of Indian neighbors also became allies of USA (the most allied ally) and then of an extra regional power China.
> 
> It remains their choice, won't you say?




South Korea and Japan are well known dog, obvious and clear truth is that many military bases in South Korea and Japan, I do not know other countries. That is their choice, normal economic and diplomatic and even military relationship that is their right, but a Targeted military presence, China has the right to respond, it relates to international politics, not what you want to render a simple neighbors.

You are so fond of is called China "an extra regional power China", but you can not you say more clearly? what is outside the region? you can say more directly.



Vinod2070 said:


> You are misinformed.



Do not nonsense, I ask you, you need me to search information for you? I will be glad to serve you.






Vinod2070 said:


> Let me see.
> 
> Japan? South Korea? North Korea? Vietnam? Philippines?
> 
> How many countries do you have issues with? Regarding Spratly islands?
> 
> Frankly, stop trying to advise us.



Do you know how many neighbors? We have 20 neighbors, 14 land neighbors, you will not be counted? This is a "majority "? If you are also able to speak frankly in the world will not have the word hypocrisy. I hope you With some knowledge on your own.


----------



## Vinod2070

Chinese-Dragon said:


> LOL, why can't I show moral indignation, from my own perspective?
> 
> I have never once suggested that any part of India (or the world) should be attacked by terrorists, you can check my post history.


 
I think the guy only suggested that China can be the next target of AQ. He didn't say China "should be attacked by terrorists".

Even the Chinese government linked the Uighur movement to the AQ. So why is it a surprise?


----------



## huzihaidao12

Vinod2070 said:


> The decades old thing was about the Indian riots raked up by some Chinese friends . I am sure they gained their little *knowledge* about them right on this forum.
> 
> There is no point in playing the mine is bigger than yours game.


 
Do not bullshit, you need to explain why there is terrorism to target innocent civilians in Tibet in 2008? to dodge ? not so easy.


----------



## DarK-LorD

roadrunner said:


> the Indian Army is a fairly big terrorist in Kashmir.



No offence but many people regard the ISI as a big terrorist in the World.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## huzihaidao12

Vinod2070 said:


> Mate, you seem to carry some chip on your shoulders.
> 
> There is no zero sum thinking in India. Our relations with China are decent. Not sure why so many of you behave so aggressively.
> 
> I can guess the reason though.



Your action is a better description than your rhetoric, India is not credible, you success gives me this impression. Need I congratulate you?


----------



## Vinod2070

huzihaidao12 said:


> Do not lie, you almost have all the border issues and all the neighbors, as long as you need, I can go to the search for you, answer me, do you need?



Sure. Go ahead. Show me our "border issues with all the neighbors".



> South Korea and Japan are well known dog, obvious and clear truth is that many military bases in South Korea and Japan, I do not know other countries. That is their choice, normal economic and diplomatic and even military relationship that is their right, but a Targeted military presence, China has the right to respond, it relates to international politics, not what you want to render a simple neighbors.



Won't you allow them to choose their own foreign policy? Are you going to put limits on it?

Has the USA attacked China from those bases?

Does it make them their *lap dog*?

Our friendly neighbor chose to be the most allied ally of USA for decades, becoming a part of military alliances, the Afghan war and now in the GWOT. It also supposedly brought the Chinese troops in the country and is your ally now?

How would you categorize them?



> You are so fond of is called China "an extra regional power China", but you can not you say more clearly? what is outside the region? you can say more directly.



Outside South Asia. Outside the Indian subcontinent!



> Do not nonsense, I ask you, you need me to search information for you? I will be glad to serve you.



Go ahead by all means.



> Do you know how many neighbors? We have 20 neighbors, 14 land neighbors, you will not be counted? This is a "majority "? If you are also able to speak frankly in the world will not have the word hypocrisy. I hope you With some knowledge on your own.


 
Sorry, couldn't follow it. It is you who is making all the accusations. I have nothing to say about your relationship with your neighbors on this thread.


----------



## Vinod2070

huzihaidao12 said:


> Do not bullshit, *you need to explain why there is terrorism to target innocent civilians in Tibet in 2008? *to dodge ? not so easy.


 
What do you expect from me? It is you who needs to tell us that!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Vinod2070

huzihaidao12 said:


> Your action is a better description than your rhetoric, India is not credible, you success gives me this impression. Need I congratulate you?


 
Lost in translation. May be some Chinese member can help explain what is the question.


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

Vinod2070 said:


> I think the guy only suggested that China can be the next target of AQ. He didn't say China "should be attacked by terrorists".


 
Well, just read the comments on this article.

China backs Pakistan govt after Osama bin Laden's death - The Times of India

Over and over, repeated time and time again... Indians hoping that China will be hit by a terrorist attack.

Although to the credit of ToI, they seem to have deleted all the posts with the word "chink" in it. Someone is paying more attention nowadays.


----------



## roadrunner

SR-71 BlackBird said:


> No offence but many people regard the ISI as a big terrorist in the World.


 
Many people might or might not perceive this (Indians have a habit of thinking they know what the world's people think). 

The FACT though is that the Indian Army is a terrorist in Kashmir along with some other groups.


----------



## roadrunner

Chinese-Dragon said:


> Over and over, repeated time and time again... Indians hoping that China will be hit by a terrorist attack.


 
you're getting some experience of their mentality.  

it could happen after all, Indians terrorize their own country in the name of false flags.


----------



## DarK-LorD

Chinese-Dragon said:


> Well, just read the comments on this article.
> 
> China backs Pakistan govt after Osama bin Laden's death - The Times of India
> 
> Over and over, repeated time and time again... Indians hoping that China will be hit by a terrorist attack.
> 
> Although to the credit of ToI, they seem to have deleted all the posts with the word "chink" in it. Pleasant surprise.



Well Some Chinese might want US to be hit by a terrorist attack.

PS:Atleast I don't want any terrorist attack in China.


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

roadrunner said:


> you're getting some experience of their mentality.
> 
> it could happen after all, Indians terrorize their own country in the name of false flags.


 
LOL buddy, I have had more than enough experience in that area.


----------



## Vinod2070

Chinese-Dragon said:


> Well, just read the comments on this article.
> 
> China backs Pakistan govt after Osama bin Laden's death - The Times of India
> 
> Over and over, repeated time and time again... Indians hoping that China will be hit by a terrorist attack.
> 
> Although to the credit of ToI, they seem to have deleted all the posts with the word "chink" in it. Pleasant surprise.


 
I didn't see any comments on the link you provided.

If someone wrote that, it is shameful. Same as it is shameful of China to support terrorist organizations in the UN, just because it was given veto power.

You seem to have a big chip against Indian media and especially TOI. My best guess is it is based on some limited number of headlines and second hand information. They publish all kinds of opinions and many of them are quite positive about China.


----------



## below_freezing

Geronimo2011 said:


> Err.. How much of China's forex reserves are in the form of US debt. What If US simply defaults on that... Where does that leave China..?? ofc, i mean in case of a war with China as you pointed out



First, other countries will also dump the USD.

Second, we can confiscate all US assets in China and arrest all americans living in China. All foreign citizens in China register with the police within 24 hours of arrival and can be tracked at all times so finding them is no problem. The assets will be permanently gone. The american prisoners will be freed upon repayment of the debts.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

Vinod2070 said:


> I didn't see any comments on the link you provided.


 
Wait for it to load, look back after a few seconds.

I'll quote the very FIRST comment, just in case you can't load it.



> sushant paul (Kolkata)
> 10 May, 2011 03:19 AM
> One day Would definitely like to see these filthyyy Chinese die from the bombs of terrorists.. Do I sound irrational ??? This will happen one day or the other ... Just would like to see it in my lifetime...



And that is just the very *first* comment, there are 500 more to go.


----------



## Hindustani

Chinese-Dragon said:


> Well, just read the comments on this article.
> 
> China backs Pakistan govt after Osama bin Laden's death - The Times of India
> 
> Over and over, repeated time and time again... Indians hoping that China will be hit by a terrorist attack.
> 
> Although to the credit of ToI, they seem to have deleted all the posts with the word "chink" in it. Someone is paying more attention nowadays.


 
I think you're the one one this forum who uses the word "chink" very loosely. After that troller, it seems like you blame all Indians for some internet warrior calling you that. Besides, as bad as Times of India is with their reporting I highly doubt they used "chink" in any of their articles. Maybe "chini" but that's way different.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Vinod2070

roadrunner said:


> Many people might or might not perceive this (Indians have a habit of thinking they know what the world's people think).
> 
> The FACT though is that the Indian Army is a terrorist in Kashmir along with some other groups.


 
The IA is doing an excellent job protecting our Indian Kashmiris from the Talibunnis. These people have muredered and raped them for centuries and even killed many Shia few decades back in the Pakistani part of Kashmir along with Bin Laden.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## huzihaidao12

Vinod2070 said:


> Sure. Go ahead. Show me our "border issues with all the neighbors".
> 
> 
> 
> Won't you allow them to choose their own foreign policy? Are you going to put limits on it?
> 
> Has the USA attacked China from those bases?
> 
> Does it make them their *lap dog*?
> 
> Our friendly neighbor chose to be the most allied ally of USA for decades, becoming a part of military alliances, the Afghan war and now in the GWOT. It also supposedly brought the Chinese troops in the country and is your ally now?
> 
> How would you categorize them?
> 
> 
> 
> Outside South Asia. Outside the Indian subcontinent!
> 
> 
> 
> Go ahead by all means.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, couldn't follow it. It is you who is making all the accusations. I have nothing to say about your relationship with your neighbors on this thread.


 
1, as I said, I am happy to service for you, wait. 


2, do you think it is free, the presence of U.S. military bases? Therefore, Japan to kidnap the captain of China, China has the right to do the right response, I repeat, this is international politics, not simply neighbors. 

Afghanistan is our neighbor, he is not pleased that the existence of the United States, China has to understand anti-terrorism operations. We can have a better relationship. India think Afghanistan very happy to the U.S. presence and actions? 


3, I have said many times, we are neighbors, can not leave, we are not a complete countries outside the region. You do not answer my previous post, is saying something. 


4, if you are fast forgetting their own words, I can remind you of memories. Of course, Frankly, stop trying to advise us, I agree. 



Vinod2070 said:


> Let me see.
> 
> Japan? South Korea? North Korea? Vietnam? Philippines?
> 
> How many countries do you have issues with? Regarding Spratly islands?
> 
> Frankly, stop trying to advise us.


----------



## ashant

> And that is just the very first comment, there are 500 more to go.



The comments by a few internet warriors are not representative of a nation. We have seen many many Chinese posters express glee over Japan's misfortunes (as just retribution for Nanjing). So, it works both ways. Loonies in every country will want to spread hate.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Vinod2070

Chinese-Dragon said:


> Wait for it to load, look back after a few seconds.
> 
> I'll quote the very FIRST comment, just in case you can't load it.
> 
> And that is just the very *first* comment, there are 500 more to go.


 
Idiotic comment by this guy.

Just the other day, some high IQ brigade member was boasting about some Chinese internet warriors wanting to "enslave Indians" and "genocide Vietnamese".

You have some issues with that too?


----------



## huzihaidao12

Vinod2070 said:


> What do you expect from me? It is you who needs to tell us that!


 
Tibet Riot Documentary

YouTube - &#x202a;Five girls were burn to death in Lhasa Tibet riot&#x202c;&rlm;

Satisfied? explain to the innocent Chinese girls.


----------



## below_freezing

ashant said:


> The comments by a few internet warriors are not representative of a nation. We have seen many many Chinese posters express glee over Japan's misfortunes (as just retribution for Nanjing). So, it works both ways. Loonies in every country will want to spread hate.


 
Japan has misfortunes of only its own doing. Had it not been stockpiling weapons grade plutonium at Fukushima it would not have suffered a nuclear disaster.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DarK-LorD

ashant said:


> The comments by a few internet warriors are not representative of a nation. We have seen many many Chinese posters express glee over Japan's misfortunes (as just retribution for Nanjing). So, it works both ways. Loonies in every country will want to spread hate.



True Deaths in The Great Chinese Famine were double that of WW2 deaths for China.Japan also suffered very badly during WW2.USA(No offence) suffered the least among the major countries involved.


----------



## DarK-LorD

below_freezing said:


> Japan has misfortunes of only its own doing. Had it not been stockpiling weapons grade plutonium at Fukushima it would not have suffered a nuclear disaster.



weapons grade plutonium in IAEA certified reactor!! Most probably U are joking or U are suffering from fever for a few days.Get Well soon if that's the Case.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kawaraj

quite a lots of indian members here in the forum.

don't make yourself clowns in all threads. you cannot even keep your end of the bargain. 

you said you want to join SCO, you want to Team with US-NATO-Israel.

you said you are independent, you act like the US's slaves. Just because you are using english doesn't mean you take whatever they said as slaves do.

don't you think the west has colonized this land for two many years? hell, that's more than 300 years. You are still being enslaved mentally.

and you don't realized it's the west that create the suffering of this land, certainly together with your good leader Nehru, whose italian family still rule your country.

now a bunch of you are high in a fabricated report from your own media, which you guys bring here.


----------



## Geronimo2011

roadrunner said:


> So you've now gone from trade deficit to trade surplus?
> 
> Why does China's internal market need to make up for anything? It just means any loss from trade with the US wouldn't really affect its growth rate very much.


 
Are you for real mate?? Loss of 270 Billion dollar of trade surplus will not effect China's growth?? Even assuming the trade surplus being 300 billion today (which i dont think is the case), it will drop by 90% to USD 30 billion..Which in turn means that China generates less cash every year to fund its growth in terms of sovereign contracts and infrastructure growth.


----------



## turbojet7

to one of our neighbour, take this as a warning dont try your luck ,think of the consequency.[/QUOTE]

I think you are talking about your neighbour 'america' (since america has already made pakistan as its second home) about 'warning', barking dogs do not bite:, about 'consequency', learn english from a english medium school and not from PLA sponsored school.


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

Vinod2070 said:


> *You have some issues with that too?*


 
Absolutely. 

I have no problem with Vietnam.


----------



## huzihaidao12

Bangladesh takes marine border dispute with India to UN

Indo-Bangladesh Border Dispute Demands Urgent Attention

India-Bangladesh border still tense after worst clash in 30 years


Territorial claims of India and Bangladesh


----------



## Geronimo2011

Chinese-Dragon said:


> Sorry, I just find it distasteful to see how much "glee" a lot of Indians have, regarding the situation in Pakistan at the moment.
> 
> Their leaders might have been the ones making the choices, but the suffering has been borne by the innocent civilians.
> 
> And let's not forget that every civilian blown apart by a terrorist, leads to more terrorism.
> 
> As for the charge of hypocrisy, you're forgetting that I am looking at these events, though a Chinese perspective. I never claimed to be objective regarding issues between China-India-Pakistan, and if anyone is confused about that, then it should be clear now.


 
Frankly speaking, I consider most Pakistani members on this forum as innocent civilians of Pakistan. Now if you go thru some of the posts, and that too by people like Abu and some other Military professionals and even Think Tanks, you will find constant references to 10 AK 47 wielding boys massacring 140 Indian civilians and holding the whole city to ransom that carry a pronounced sense of glee and pride. Now if these are the representative innocent civilians of Pakistan and they feel this way about terror killings in India, then may be they really deserve what they are getting. Doesnt give me any pleasure to see Pakistani civilians getting killed in bomb blasts or drone attacks, but I guess you gotta sleep in the bed you make. And the leaders are being selected by these innocent civilians only. So you pay for your choices...Sad but true

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Geronimo2011

roadrunner said:


> the Indian Army is a fairly big terrorist in Kashmir.


 
And thats a Think Tanks speaking .. I have seen Indian members getting infractions for much lesser troll attempts


----------



## Geronimo2011

faithfulguy said:


> So is India ready to part ways with Russia?


 
No...........


----------



## Geronimo2011

roadrunner said:


> It's not just Pakistan that India has issues with.
> 
> India has issues with Pakistan, Sri Lanka, Bangladesh, China, basically every country surrounding it. If the Himalayas were political, India would have politicial issues with it also.


 
Yeah, and Pakistan has issues with USA, UK, Afghanistan, India, Iran, NATO etc etc.. So just playing the game of one upmanship, you not only have issues with your neighbors, but also with countries thousands of miles away who claim that most terrorist plots targeting their countries are traced back to Pakistan


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

Geronimo2011 said:


> Frankly speaking, I consider most Pakistani members on this forum as innocent civilians of Pakistan. Now if you go thru some of the posts, and that too by people like Abu and some other Military professionals and even Think Tanks, you will find constant references to 10 AK 47 wielding boys massacring 140 Indian civilians and holding the whole city to ransom that carry a pronounced sense of glee and pride. *Now if these are the representative innocent civilians of Pakistan and they feel this way about terror killings in India, then may be they really deserve what they are getting.*



And this is what I hear from Indians:



icydemon5 said:


> is it TRUE JAPANESE and MONGOLAIAN used to come rape Chinese woman and leave ! damn what a shame????
> 
> Please china couldn't save her women from a small island called JAPAN... CHina has yet to prove to beat japan let alone the US



Note the civilian death toll in the Mumbai attacks was 164.

The civilian death toll in China, as a result of the Imperial Japanese Army's atrocities (which many Indians seem to find hilarious) was *20 million*.

And no, I never think that innocent civilians "deserve it".


----------



## muse

Geronimo2011 said:


> And thats a Think Tanks speaking .. I have seen Indian members getting infractions for much lesser troll attempts


 

That's entirely unfair - since when has the Indian armed forces behavior in captive Kashmir become beyond criticism? Since when has anything become beyond criticism? Friends will recall that the word "terrorism" originally referred to the action of the state, not those who opposed state policies.


----------



## Geronimo2011

roadrunner said:


> you're getting some experience of their mentality.
> 
> it could happen after all, Indians terrorize their own country in the name of false flags.


 
Yeah.. Like Osama in Pakistan was a false flag..


----------



## Geronimo2011

below_freezing said:


> First, other countries will also dump the USD.
> 
> Second, we can confiscate all US assets in China and arrest all americans living in China. All foreign citizens in China register with the police within 24 hours of arrival and can be tracked at all times so finding them is no problem. The assets will be permanently gone. The american prisoners will be freed upon repayment of the debts.


 
Oh! So you will hold civilians for Ransom?? Nice.. Do you know the ratio of Chinese citizens in USA vs USA citizens in China?? Same with assets..


----------



## humanfirst

So this means drone strikes and border incursions will be stopped.U.S cannot risk a war with china.


----------



## DarK-LorD

humanfirst said:


> So this means drone strikes and border incursions will be stopped.U.S cannot risk a war with china.



Drone strikes will continue Sir.


----------



## huzihaidao12

Saved me a lot of time

List of disputed territories of India - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Need to add more? cunning Vinod2070?


----------



## ashant

below_freezing said:


> Japan has misfortunes of only its own doing. Had it not been stockpiling weapons grade plutonium at Fukushima it would not have suffered a nuclear disaster.


 
Ok, so by your logic, what would you say about Pakistan, which has been stockpiling terrorists indoctrinated in radical Islam, who cause harm to Pakistanis, Indians (in India), and others? What would you say about the misfortunes of common Pakistanis?


----------



## DarK-LorD

huzihaidao12 said:


> Saved me a lot of time
> 
> List of disputed territories of India - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



U seriously believe GOI is going to surrender these areas.


----------



## Geronimo2011

Chinese-Dragon said:


> And this is what I hear from Indians:
> 
> 
> 
> Note the civilian death toll in the Mumbai attacks was 164.
> 
> The civilian death toll in China, as a result of the Imperial Japanese Army's atrocities (which many Indians seem to find hilarious) was *20 million*.
> 
> And no, I never think that innocent civilians "deserve it".


 
I guess thats where you and I differ. A society evolves thru bearing the consequences of its mentality. Indian society is going thru that and so is Pakistani society. 

Out of 100s of Indian members on this forum, you point out 1 post to me from an obscure member with negligible posts to his credit. DOnt even know whether he is really and Indian or not. What I am pointing out to you is comments from senior members on the forum who proudly display Military professional in their name and talk about bombing consulates and targeting *suspected* spies of India in Afghanistan for assassination

So as I said, may be you and I differ in mindset here.. But if a Pakistan as a society takes pride in 10 Pakistani boys holding Mumbai to ransom for 3 days, then its a good season for tasting their own medicin


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

Geronimo2011 said:


> So as I said, may be you and I differ in mindset here.. But if a Pakistan as a society takes pride in 10 Pakistani boys holding Mumbai to ransom for 3 days, then its a good season for tasting their own medicin


 
Like I said, I never believe that innocent civilians "deserve it".


----------



## Geronimo2011

muse said:


> That's entirely unfair - since when has the Indian armed forces behavior in captive Kashmir become beyond criticism? Since when has anything become beyond criticism? Friends will recall that the word "terrorism" originally referred to the action of the state, not those who opposed state policies.


 
Sir, This debate can go on for ever.. However I am simply referring to the Forum policy which states that respect needs to be given to uniformed armies..

http://www.defence.pk/forums/announcements/78490-policy-libel-kashmir-related.html

To quote
*
"Of late we've been hitting ideological debating road blocks between Indians and Pakistanis about the issue that stems from the use of the word terrorists for Kashmiri Separatists" or the use of the word terrorists for the Indian Army.

To move the debates forward, we're enforcing the use of the term "Kashmiri separatists" and enforcing ALL uniformed armies be given their due respect as soldiers."*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## huzihaidao12

SR-71 BlackBird said:


> U seriously believe GOI is going to surrender these areas.


 
I explained to India have a lot of territory and almost all neighbors. As for India's self-idea, I do not care.


----------



## humanfirst

@chinese members..
Since china and pakistan agreed in this pact that attack on pakistan will be considered an attack on china.What do you guys think chinese govt reaction will be in case of-
*a drone strike
*U.S choppers violating pak airspace and killing people
*America expanding wot into soil of pakistan with U.S soldiers conducting operations inside pakistan..


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

humanfirst said:


> @chinese members..
> Since china and pakistan agreed in this pact that attack on pakistan will be considered an attack on china.What do you guys think chinese govt reaction will be in case of-
> *a drone strike
> *U.S choppers violating pak airspace and killing people
> *America expanding wot into soil of pakistan with U.S soldiers conducting operations inside pakistan..


 
Asked and answered already. Read the thread.

Anyway, Pakistan and the USA are still allies, and will likely remain so.

The above issues only become a problem if the alliance is broken, and the Pakistani government is no longer working with the US government.


----------



## ashant

Chinese-Dragon said:


> And this is what I hear from Indians:
> 
> 
> 
> Note the civilian death toll in the Mumbai attacks was 164.
> 
> The civilian death toll in China, as a result of the Imperial Japanese Army's atrocities (which many Indians seem to find hilarious) was *20 million*.
> 
> And no, I never think that innocent civilians "deserve it".


 
@CD: Only loonies will find 20 million civilian deaths a matter to score points on. Similarly, please don't trivialize the 164 deaths in Mumbai. It was not even war time when that happened. And the incident is still fresh in memory, some of us were there in Mumbai during the terrorist attacks.


----------



## huzihaidao12

humanfirst said:


> @chinese members..
> Since china and pakistan agreed in this pact that attack on pakistan will be considered an attack on china.What do you guys think chinese govt reaction will be in case of-
> *a drone strike
> *U.S choppers violating pak airspace and killing people
> *America expanding wot into soil of pakistan with U.S soldiers conducting operations inside pakistan..


 
If that is true security commitments, as I said, he is a rare and serious, his range should be possible war, so only the third point maybe in the scope of the commitment, there are other conditions, the Pakistani government to declare war for defense and a formal request for Chinese military assistance.


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

ashant said:


> @CD: Only loonies will find 20 million civilian deaths a matter to score points on. Similarly, please don't trivialize the 164 deaths in Mumbai. It was not even war time when that happened. And the incident is still fresh in memory, some of us were there in Mumbai during the terrorist attacks.


 
I'll remember that, the next time I see an Indian laughing about the Japanese war crimes against China.

Which unfortunately happens all the time.


----------



## Vinod2070

huzihaidao12 said:


> 1, as I said, I am happy to service for you, wait.
> 
> 2, do you think it is free, the presence of U.S. military bases? Therefore, Japan to kidnap the captain of China, China has the right to do the right response, I repeat, this is international politics, not simply neighbors.



OK!



> Afghanistan is our neighbor, he is not pleased that the existence of the United States, China has to understand anti-terrorism operations. We can have a better relationship. India think Afghanistan very happy to the U.S. presence and actions?



The Afghans on this forum seem to think USA is doing a good job saving them from the Talibunny terrorists.

We support the Afghan friends to lead a life free from terror.



> 3, I have said many times, we are neighbors, can not leave, we are not a complete countries outside the region. You do not answer my previous post, is saying something.



I didn't deny we are neighbors.

I didn't understand what you were trying to say in that post.



> 4, if you are fast forgetting their own words, I can remind you of memories. Of course, Frankly, stop trying to advise us, I agree.


 
You started claiming India has issues with neighbors buddy. Not me.

---------- Post added at 12:48 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:47 PM ----------




huzihaidao12 said:


> Tibet Riot Documentary
> 
> YouTube - &#x202a;Five girls were burn to death in Lhasa Tibet riot&#x202c;&rlm;
> 
> *Satisfied? explain to the innocent Chinese girls.*


 
Mate, I am losing you here. What do you really want from me?


----------



## Geronimo2011

Chinese-Dragon said:


> I'll remember that, the next time I see an Indian laughing about the Japanese war crimes against China.
> 
> Which unfortunately happens all the time.


 
Frankly speaking, I am personally ashamed of any Indian who would feel glee about the massacres in question. But as I said, you gotta play the hand you are dealt and deserve the consequences of your/your society's/your country's actions. That's karma for you


----------



## huzihaidao12

Vinod2070 said:


> OK!
> 
> 
> 
> The Afghans on this forum seem to think USA is doing a good job saving them from the Talibunny terrorists.
> 
> We support the Afghan friends to lead a life free from terror.
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't deny we are neighbors.
> 
> I didn't understand what you were trying to say in that post.
> 
> 
> 
> You started claiming India has issues with neighbors buddy. Not me.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:48 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:47 PM ----------
> 
> 
> 
> Mate, I am losing you here. What do you really want from me?



1, I have made &#8203;&#8203;some post, look through the front.

2, Oh? China also supports the fight against terrorism and support for the Afghan people return to normal life.

3, I have said many times, we are neighbors, can not leave, we are not a complete countries outside the region. It is enough to say that China is also in this area. We have long-term commitment to our good neighbors.

4, you forgot, it is irrelevant and India, you say, China has some problems and "most" neighbors. It looks like you are so forgetful.


----------



## Vinod2070

Geronimo2011 said:


> Are you for real mate?? Loss of 270 Billion dollar of trade surplus will not effect China's growth?? Even assuming the trade surplus being 300 billion today (which i dont think is the case), it will drop by 90% to USD 30 billion..Which in turn means that China generates less cash every year to fund its growth in terms of sovereign contracts and infrastructure growth.


 
Mate, he has funky ideas on every topic.

Nothing to do with realities of the world. I can guess the quality of education in those tribal areas was not really top notch.


----------



## Vinod2070

huzihaidao12 said:


> Saved me a lot of time
> 
> List of disputed territories of India - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Need to add more? cunning Vinod2070?


 


huzihaidao12 said:


> Bangladesh takes marine border dispute with India to UN
> 
> Indo-Bangladesh Border Dispute Demands Urgent Attention
> 
> India-Bangladesh border still tense after worst clash in 30 years
> 
> Territorial claims of India and Bangladesh


 
You need to know a little more than copy pasting links.

The issues with Bangladesh are minor ones about settling some enclaves etc. that we both have inside each other's country. It is not about border demarcation.


----------



## huzihaidao12

Do not nonsense, Vinod2070 look at me in front of the post, to explain the two issues

1, the innocent Chinese girls were burned to death by terrorism in Tibet

2, just a territorial issue in India and China and Pakistan? you admit that you lied?


----------



## red_baron

ChinaToday said:


> In the wake of the US raid in Abbottabad that killed Osama bin Laden, China has "warned in unequivocal terms that any attack on Pakistan would be construed as an attack on China", a media report claimed today.
> 
> The warning was formally conveyed by the Chinese foreign minister at last week's China-US strategic dialogue and economic talks in Washington, The News daily quoted diplomatic sources as saying.
> 
> China also advised the US to "respect Pakistan's sovereignty and solidarity", the report said.
> 
> Chinese Premier Wen Jiabao informed his Pakistani counterpart Yousuf Raza Gilani about the matters taken up with the US during their formal talks at the Great Hall of the People yesterday.
> 
> The report said China "warned in unequivocal terms that any attack on Pakistan would be construed as an attack on China".
> 
> The two premiers held a 45-minute one-to-one meeting before beginning talks with their delegations.
> 
> The Chinese leadership was "extremely forthcoming in assuring its unprecedented support to Pakistan for its national cause and security" and discussed all subjects of mutual interest with Gilani, the report said.
> 
> Gilani described Pakistan-China relations and friendship as "unique".
> 
> Talking to Pakistani journalists accompanying him, he said that China had acknowledged his country's contribution and sacrifices in the war against terrorism and supported its cause at the international level.
> 
> "China supported Pakistan's cause on its own accord," Gilani said with reference to the Sino-US strategic dialogue where the Chinese told the US that Pakistan should be helped and its national honour respected.
> 
> Gilani said China has asked the US to improve its relations with Pakistan, keeping in view the present scenario.
> 
> Pakistan reiterated its position on the one-China policy and said it fully supports China on the issues of Taiwan and Tibet, he said.
> 
> He said both sides will continue their consultations on UN reforms.
> 
> It was also agreed that both countries will formulate a long-term joint energy mechanism for electricity generation in Pakistan through various means, including nuclear energy.
> 
> Wen announced that the Chinese leadership will send a special envoy to Islamabad to express solidarity with Pakistan at this "crucial period in its history".
> 
> The envoy, a senior minister, will take part in celebrations marking the 60th anniversary of diplomatic ties between the two countries.
> 
> The US has stepped up pressure on Pakistan to crack down on terrorist sanctuaries and to probe whether military and intelligence officials were aware that bin Laden had been hiding in the garrison city of Abbottabad, which is home to thousands of soldiers.
> 
> Pakistan has turned to China, its "all weather friend", for support in the face of reports that US lawmakers are pressing for cuts in aid.
> 
> *China has agreed to provide Pakistan 50 new JF-17 Thunder multi-role jets under a co-production agreement*, The News reported.
> 
> It is likely that these planes will be supplied by June next year.
> 
> *The two countries are also discussing the supply of Chinese J-20 stealth jets and Xiaolong/FC-1 multi-purpose light fighter aircraft to Pakistan*.
> 
> They are discussing the mode of payment and the number of planes to be provided to Pakistan, the report said.
> 
> China will also launch a satellite for Pakistan on August 14.
> 
> The satellite will supply "multifarious data" to Pakistan, the report said.
> 
> Prime Minister Gilani said both sides had agreed to increase defence cooperation and China had assured Pakistan of help in enhancing the capacity of its armed forces.
> 
> He said Pakistan's trade with China had registered a significant increase in the last two years and efforts were being made to raise it to USD 15 billion a year.
> 
> Gilani said Pakistan has the capability and capacity to defend its frontiers and the armed forces are fully vigilant, and no incident like the US raid against bin Laden will happen in future.
> 
> He said Pakistan will continue its efforts to stop US drone attacks, which have proved to be counter-productive.
> 
> To a question, Gilani said Pakistan's political and military leadership will decide about a military operation in North Waziristan agency.
> 
> No pressure will be accepted in this regard and Pakistan alone will decide on this issue, he said.
> 
> Gilani said Pakistan desires good relations with all its neighbours, including India, Afghanistan and Iran.
> 
> 
> Attack on Pak will be attack on China: report - Indian Express
> 
> to one of our neighbour, take this as a warning dont try your luck ,think of the consequency.


 
very nice...since it is in dick cheney's own language america will most probably understand it...just like america said either you are with us or with the enemy...China settled the score by saying attack on Pakistan would be attack on China


----------



## huzihaidao12

Vinod2070 said:


> You need to know a little more than copy pasting links.
> 
> The issues with Bangladesh are minor ones about settling some enclaves etc. that we both have inside each other's country. It is not about border demarcation.


 
It was the territorial issue, the rhetoric can hide the facts?


----------



## Vinod2070

Chinese-Dragon said:


> Absolutely.
> 
> I have no problem with Vietnam.


 
Sure. You have no problem with *enslaving Indians*. 

But you do have a problem when some Indians return the favor.


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

Vinod2070 said:


> Sure. You have no problem with *enslaving Indians*.
> 
> But you do have a problem when some Indians return the favor.


 
I never said that though. 

I have a problem with the enslavement of anyone.


----------



## humanfirst

Chinese-Dragon said:


> I'll remember that, the next time I see an Indian laughing about the Japanese war crimes against China.
> 
> Which unfortunately happens all the time.


 
It goes in both ways.I have seen many chinese who make fun of indians died in terror attack,who literally celebrate natural calamities in japan(In my openion that is the lowest level à human can get),who propose subjugation of other races etc etc..But it is not right to declare that the entire chinese are just like that-same goes for indians,some indian loonies does not represent the whole nation.


----------



## Vinod2070

huzihaidao12 said:


> It was the territorial issue, the rhetoric can hide the facts?


 
You need to get into details. Little knowledge is dangerous as they say.


----------



## Vinod2070

huzihaidao12 said:


> Do not nonsense, Vinod2070 look at me in front of the post, to explain the two issues
> 
> 1, the innocent Chinese girls were burned to death by terrorism in Tibet
> 
> 2, just a territorial issue in India and China and Pakistan? you admit that you lied?


 
1. I am not sure what you want from me. Despite the obvious support for the killing of Indian civilians from some Chinese members here, I condemn any Chinese or Tibetan civilian deaths.

2. You are betraying your limited knowledge of facts.


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

humanfirst said:


> It goes in both ways.I have seen many chinese who make fun of indians died in terror attack,who literally celebrate natural calamities in japan(In my openion that is the lowest level à human can get),who propose subjugation of other races etc etc..But it is not right to declare that the entire chinese are just like that-same goes for indians,some indian loonies does not represent the whole nation.


 
You can think whatever you like, and I'll do the same. 

In my experience, "most" Indians that I have talked to, have a problem either with China, or with Chinese people.

So it's not "a few", but "most". In my experience at least.


----------



## Porus

A request to all you Bharats and Chinese patriots, please take your discussion to bharat.ratshat or whatever it is called, and fight your fights there. I don't know why mods here allow these couch warriors and grandiloquent patriots to derail every single topic.


----------



## Vinod2070

Chinese-Dragon said:


> I never said that though.
> 
> I have a problem with the enslavement of anyone.


 
I am not interested in playing verbal games. Things are clear enough for everyone to see here.



Vinod2070 said:


> Idiotic comment by this guy.
> 
> Just the other day, some high IQ brigade member was boasting about some Chinese internet warriors wanting to "enslave Indians" and "genocide Vietnamese".
> 
> You have some issues with that too?


 


Chinese-Dragon said:


> Absolutely.
> 
> I have no problem with Vietnam.


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

Vinod2070 said:


> I am not interested in playing verbal games. Things are clear enough for everyone to see here.


 
Lighten up, it was a joke, in response to your use of the "high IQ brigade" nonsense. 

If I have an opinion, I will state it openly.

Just to clarify my opinion... I dislike India as a country.

I have no problem with individual people though, and I don't think it is ever right, for an innocent individual to be enslaved or killed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Vinod2070

Chinese-Dragon said:


> Lighten up, it was a joke, in response to your use of the "high IQ brigade" nonsense.
> 
> If I have an opinion, I will state it openly.
> 
> Just to clarify my opinion... *I dislike India as a country.*
> 
> I have no problem with individual people though, and I don't think it is ever right, for an innocent individual to be enslaved or killed.


 
That remains your personal choice.

I have been given enough reason to dislike China by the many Chinese trolls here and in other places. I have chosen not to do that because of my real life experience and a sense of fellowship for obvious reasons.

I hope it will not change even though all I see is so many hate filled trolls and so few sensible Chinese members.


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

Vinod2070 said:


> *I hope it will not change* even though all I see is so many hate filled trolls and so few sensible Chinese members.


 
A wise man once said... "The only constant is change." 

(It was Buddha btw.)


----------



## Geronimo2011

Chinese-Dragon said:


> A wise man once said... "The only constant is change."
> 
> (It was Buddha btw.)


 
And the more things change, more they remain the same

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Vinod2070

Chinese-Dragon said:


> A wise man once said... "The only constant is change."



That's why I said "I hope". Never say never. 



> (It was Buddha btw.)



Yes, Our prince Siddarth who attained enlightenment and became Buddha.


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

Vinod2070 said:


> Yes, Our prince Siddarth who attained enlightenment and became Buddha.


 
I know, he was one of the better ones.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Vinod2070

Chinese-Dragon said:


> I know, he was one of the better ones.


 
As they say, you ain't seen nothin yet.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## thebrownguy

CardSharp said:


> lol @ at the Indian over-reaction to the report.


Lol at the 2 Flag Smileys (Pak China) in almost every Post by Pakistani and Chinese Posters. So cheesy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ashant

Chinese-Dragon said:


> I'll remember that, the next time I see an Indian laughing about the Japanese war crimes against China.
> 
> Which unfortunately happens all the time.


 
Yes, please do. And also remember the one Indian doctor who was there on the front lines and was operating on Chinese soldiers 72hrs non-stop. There are a**holes and good people everywhere, and we have our fair share of both.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## huzihaidao12

Vinod2070, you have been such an attitude for your life?


----------



## Vinod2070

huzihaidao12 said:


> Vinod2070, you have been such an attitude for your life?


 
Mate, let's stop obsessing about me personally and focus on what we are discussing.

I have said it earlier on this forum. I like China and I like Chinese civilization. I dislike the attitude of many Chinese posters here and in other places but then which country is free from its share of cyber warriors?

I also think China has no place to interfere in Indian issues with any other country. You should keep yourself out of the subcontinental issues.


----------



## PlanetWarrior

A donation of some nice working Made in China aircraft radars to Pakistan would be a good start. Thereafter perhaps open up the borders between China and Pakistan with no restrictions. Oh also, start immediately with a few billion dollar annual aid to Pakistan which should include defence upgrade material and vast sums of US$ (c'mon spread the money China). Pay the Pakistani military and politicians separately for their 10% or so and put in a system to ensure that the aid money reaches the man on the ground. Sponsor some anti-drone technology worth a few billion dollars to Pakistan as I am certain that the USA and NATO will just show your newly founded deep seated brotherhood the middle finger. Perhaps in good faith to your newly adopted Muslim brother nation, give the Uighur Muslim people their independence which they demand to keep the peace within the Islamic Ummah. Now we have a great start to Chinese-Pakistani brotherhood. Out with the USA and in with China and one big happy alliance with brother Pakistan as the Chinese promised.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Geronimo2011

----not required----


----------



## Developereo

Good lord!

The Indian troll brigade invades every thread about Pakistan and China.

Insecure much?


----------



## Geronimo2011

Developereo said:


> Good lord!
> 
> The Indian troll brigade invades every thread about Pakistan and China.
> 
> Insecure much?


 
Pardon my newness on the forum, but isnt calling/accusing someone as a troll against the rules.. Or are rules different for senior members.??

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## justanobserver

Chinese-Dragon said:


> "The only constant is change."
> 
> *(It was Buddha btw.)*


 


Vinod2070 said:


> That's why I said "I hope". Never say never.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, Our prince Siddarth who attained enlightenment and became Buddha.


 
Gautama Buddha didn't say that. 

That *quote* is by a Greek philosopher. 

Just like them IQ tests, our Chinese members are proudly showcasing (plagiarizing?) 'western thought'

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PlanetWarrior

Developereo said:


> Good lord!
> 
> The Indian troll brigade invades every thread about Pakistan and China.
> 
> Insecure much?


 
Why should we be insecure. We always admit that you have the USA, China and Middle East as your friends whilst we have nobody. But I guess that our philosphy has always been that you should be happy with your own company prior to attracting the company of others. You should try that philosphy sometimes


----------



## Vinod2070

The apologist brigade is in.

Finally!


----------



## Vinod2070

BTW, the use of word *insecure *coming from the apologist brigade is funny.

And more than a bit ironic.


----------



## Developereo

Geronimo2011 said:


> Pardon my newness on the forum, but isnt calling/accusing someone as a troll against the rules.. Or are rules different for senior members.??



When the usual Indians with a documented history of derailing every thread show up, we know the trolling has started.

What on earth does 'enslaving Indians' have to do with China-Pakistan relationship? That is the definition of trolling.

I know many Indians like to live vicariously through American might -- as is amply visible in this thread and elsewhere -- but China and Pakistan have a good relationship. As much as it burns up India and Indians, that's the reality.

Deal with it.



PlanetWarrior said:


> Why should we be insecure. We always admit that you have the USA, China and Middle East as your friends whilst we have nobody. But I guess that our philosphy has always been that you should be happy with your own company prior to attracting the company of others. You should try that philosphy sometimes


 
You can spin it any way you like. The simple fact that Indians swarm any thread about India/China with their chest thumping about American might tells us all we need to know.

Frankly, we really don't give a damn if India has many friends or no friends. We are not obsessed with India, the way you guys are with Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Developereo

Vinod2070 said:


> BTW, the use of word *insecure *coming from the apologist brigade is funny.
> 
> And more than a bit ironic.


 
I know Indians are burning up because you guys couldn't do squat after 26/11, despite all the bravado and chest thumping in the Indian media.

So now the Indians swarm every thread to remind Pakistanis how American might can destroy Pakistan -- all because India did jack after 26/11.

That is the height of insecurity -- and a perfect example of trolling.


----------



## Developereo

Here's a sampling of Indian posts just from the first few pages...



DRDO said:


> They need their port and land route so they are using them


 


Vinod2070 said:


> All this while, the majority of Chinese have a negative perception of Pakistan and Muslims after decades of this so called friendship.


 


Dhruv V Singh said:


> Enough brown nosing already. Enough brown nosing!


 


Vinod2070 said:


> A great *Chini* think tank!


 


Dhruv V Singh said:


> One order from the holy land of Saudi Arabia(US ally) and Pakistanis will turn their guns on you Chinese.


 


Prateek M said:


> Use and throw Policy is what china prefers i guess...


----------



## Vinod2070

Developereo said:


> I know Indians are burning up because you guys couldn't do squat after 26/11, despite all the bravado and chest thumping in the Indian media.



Indian media doesn't decide what India does, same as your media or Zaid types don't do that.

I thought it was obvious!

I have seen you guys being so happy that we *couldn't do anything* after 26/11 and you just escaped without punishment.

What do you think we should have done? Raid Pakistan? Start a war?

Or take it diplomatically and build diplomatic pressure?

The GOI chose the second option this time. May not be popular but probably better than starting a full scale war.

After all you won't take an Indian raid in the same sporting spirit and with a smile on your face as you did the American raid (and drone attacks). No?

I know you are not really concerned that Pakistan is seen as a hub of terror because of 26/11 among other terrorist atrocities that emanate from your soil. The fact that you escaped physical punishment makes you happy.

Even though that policy of supporting Jihadist *strategic assets* has taken the lives of 35000 people!



> So now the Indians swarm every thread to remind Pakistanis how American might can destroy Pakistan -- all because India did jack after 26/11.
> 
> *That is the height of insecurity* -- and a perfect example of trolling.



No, I will show you a better one.



Developereo said:


> I didn't want to break up your love fest in that "hindi-chini bhai bhai" thread, but the reality is that Buddhism spread throughout Asia because it was chased out of India. Buddhists were persecuted and all but eradicated from ancient India.
> 
> Saying that India dominated Asia through Buddhism is like saying Nazi Germany dominates the world because fleeing Jews carried Yiddish culture with them.


 
This was hilarious for more than one reasons. Try remembering some of them.

And a perfect example of insecurity!

What I have mentioned here are all facts. You are welcome to take issues with any post.

Knowing you, you are incapable of that. You can just deal in generalities and inanities for the most part.

Or trying to label people, a lazy person's choice.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ammyy

@ Developereo

So whats your point ???


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

Developereo said:


> Here's a sampling of Indian posts just from the first few pages...


 
All of which is true !


----------



## Vinod2070

Developereo said:


> Here's a sampling of Indian posts just from the first few pages...


 
Rather than giving the sampling, why don't you prove why my post is wrong? I have given sources proving my claims.

*All this while, the majority of Chinese have a negative perception of Pakistan and Muslims after decades of this so called friendship.*


----------



## Ammyy

Developereo said:


> I know Indians are burning up because you guys couldn't do squat after 26/11, despite all the bravado and chest thumping in the Indian media.
> 
> So now the Indians swarm every thread to remind Pakistanis how American might can destroy Pakistan -- all because India did jack after 26/11.
> 
> That is the height of insecurity -- and a perfect example of trolling.


 
It look like you are happy with incident like 26/11 ????


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

Developereo said:


> I know Indians are burning up because you guys couldn't *do squat after 26/11*, despite all the bravado and chest thumping in the Indian media.
> 
> So now the Indians swarm every thread to remind Pakistanis how American might can destroy Pakistan -- all because India did jack after 26/11.
> 
> That is the height of insecurity -- and a perfect example of trolling.


 
I know many Pakistanis are delighted about it that they killed 166 unarmed civilians that day and India couldn't do squat about it but look in your backyard dear , *the question is do we really need to do anything* ?

Except for China and a few other irrelevent countries all countries know post 26/11 what values your country stands for . Its big win for India anyways .


----------



## Geronimo2011

Developereo said:


> When the usual Indians with a documented history of derailing every thread show up, we know the trolling has started.
> 
> What on earth does 'enslaving Indians' have to do with China-Pakistan relationship? That is the definition of trolling.


 
Sir My question was about the rules of the forum. Are they same for new and senior members or different. Since I read a rule that says no member can call another member a troll and can only report a post..


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

Developereo said:


> When the usual Indians with a documented history of derailing every thread show up, we know the trolling has started.
> 
> What on earth does 'enslaving Indians' have to do with China-Pakistan relationship? That is the definition of trolling.
> 
> I know many Indians like to live vicariously through American might -- as is amply visible in this thread and elsewhere -- but China and Pakistan have a good relationship. As much as it burns up India and Indians, that's the reality.
> 
> Deal with it.
> 
> 
> 
> You can spin it any way you like. The simple fact that Indians swarm any thread about India/China with their chest thumping about American might tells us all we need to know.
> 
> *Frankly, we really don't give a damn if India has many friends or no friends. We are not obsessed with India, the way you guys are with Pakistan.*


 
When the American president came to India , your media's a*s was burning and it was all over the news all the time and when some Pakistani PM visits China check out the media its hardly there on any Indian news channel .Except for a short story .

The truth is that on *this* forum all Indians , Chinese , Pakistanis are obsessed with each other that is why we are members here in the first place.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## majesticpankaj

Developereo said:


> I know Indians are burning up because you guys couldn't do squat after 26/11, despite all the bravado and chest thumping in the Indian media.
> 
> So now the Indians swarm every thread to remind Pakistanis how American might can destroy Pakistan -- all because India did jack after 26/11.
> 
> That is the height of insecurity -- and a perfect example of trolling.



what about the 35000 died in ur country...what u have done so far ??? u have been bullied all round the world.. u are the epicentre of terrorism... u r country people have also done a lot of chest thumping... remeber 'ghairat' ??

I can write many things which are true.. but i am no sadist like u. this sadist attitude won't take u anywhere. people like u r the cancer of pakistan..

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Developereo

Vinod2070 said:


> I have seen you guys being so happy that we *couldn't do anything* after 26/11 and you just escaped without punishment.
> 
> What do you think we should have done? Raid Pakistan? Start a war?



Bullcrap!

After 26/11, India was claiming that it was India's 9/11 and it would react similarly.
All the chest thumping fizzled out when reality sank in.
And now Indians are living vicariously through America because India's cold start is in cold storage.



Vinod2070 said:


> And a perfect example of insecurity!



So you are upset that I pointed out historical facts to set the record straight in the face of Indian propaganda? If facts make you insecure, then I have no cure, sorry...



Vinod2070 said:


> Or trying to label people, a lazy person's choice.



If it walks like a duck and quacks like a duck...



DRDO said:


> So whats your point ???



I made my point with the last post where I showed all the puerile posts by some Indian members.



Vinod2070 said:


> Rather than giving the sampling, why don't you prove why my post is wrong? I have given sources proving my claims.
> 
> *All this while, the majority of Chinese have a negative perception of Pakistan and Muslims after decades of this so called friendship.*



You did no such thing. The article in question, which you have quoted before, claims that *majority of people in both China and India have a negative opinion of Muslims*.

- There no mention of Pakistan.
- It opens up a whole different debate about secularism and the status of Muslims in India. Let's not even go there...



DRDO said:


> It look like you are happy with incident like 26/11 ????



Not about the event itself. I am happy about the fact that India realized it cannot bully Pakistan militarily.



nick_indian said:


> I know many Pakistanis are delighted about it that they killed 166 unarmed civilians that day and India couldn't do squat about it but look in your backyard dear , *the question is do we really need to do anything* ?
> 
> Except for China and a few other irrelevent countries all countries know post 26/11 what values your country stands for . Its big win for India anyways .


 
Nobody is happy about terrorism. The fact is that India wanted to do a American-style response to 26/11 but it is not capable.

That was my point -- about the gap in military capabilities between India and Pakistan. It is not big enough to satisfy many jingoistic Indians, so they never miss an opportunity to thump their chest about American attacks on Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Developereo

Geronimo2011 said:


> Sir My question was about the rules of the forum. Are they same for new and senior members or different. Since I read a rule that says no member can call another member a troll and can only report a post..


 
I supported my claim in post #378.


----------



## Developereo

nick_indian said:


> When the American president came to India , your media's a*s was burning and it was all over the news all the time and when some Pakistani PM visits China check out the media its hardly there on any Indian news channel .Except for a short story .
> 
> The truth is that on *this* forum all Indians , Chinese , Pakistanis are obsessed with each other that is why we are members here in the first place.



The Pakistani media couldn't care less when the Russian and Japanese leaders visited India. The media focus was more about America's changing relationship in the region.



majesticpankaj said:


> what about the 35000 died in ur country...what u have done so far ??? u have been bullied all round the world.. u are the epicentre of terrorism... u r country people have also done a lot of chest thumping... remeber 'ghairat' ??
> 
> I can write many things which are true.. but i am no sadist like u. this sadist attitude won't take u anywhere. people like u r the cancer of pakistan..


 
Already explained. Nobody's defending 26/11. We are talking about Indian chest thumping and subsequent reality check.


----------



## Peregrine

This report has been a constant source of agitation and anxiety for Indian members, though they will deny my claim, but yet they wont stop commenting here by sketching their insecurities.


----------



## Vinod2070

Developereo said:


> Bullcrap!
> 
> *After 26/11, India was claiming that it was India's 9/11 and it would react similarly.*
> All the chest thumping fizzled out when reality sank in.



And show me the GOI's statement saying that?



> And now Indians are living vicariously through America because India's cold start is in cold storage.



This seems your favorite quote. Doesn't make it true.

India has its differences with USA.

For one, we think they are in the wrong country if they are really serious about winning the GWOT. 



> So you are upset that I pointed out historical facts to set the record straight in the fact of Indian propaganda? If facts make you insecure, then I have no cure, sorry...



Lol. You talking of historic facts! And insecurity!

When all you want is to find a way to be useful to China!



> If it walks like a duck and quacks like a duck...


 
I think you are a Islamist apologist in cloak and a Ummah flagbearer. I still respond to the issues you raise, not dismiss them just because you are a Ummah flagbearer Islamic apologist.



> I made my point with the last post where I showed all the puerile posts by some Indian members.


 
You do so many things.

Only in your mind.



> You did no such thing. The article in question, which you have quoted before, claims that *majority of people in both China and India have a negative opinion of Muslims*.
> 
> - There no mention of Pakistan.
> - It opens up a whole different debate about secularism and the status of Muslims in India. Let's not even go there...



I have shared two links. One about the Chinese liking of Muslims and second about Pakistan.

You obviously don't pay enough attention, having the attention span of a ***. 



> Not about the event itself. I am happy about the fact that India realized it cannot bully Pakistan militarily.



We see the reality coming through. No point faking it.



> Nobody is happy about terrorism. *The fact is that India wanted to do a American-style response to 26/11 but it is not capable.
> *
> That was my point -- about the gap in military capabilities between India and Pakistan. It is not big enough to satisfy many jingoistic Indians, so they never miss an opportunity to thump their chest about American attacks on Pakistan.


 
Instead of looking at why people want to raid your country and what you can do about the root cause, you are happy that the Jihadis are safe behind the Pakistani nuclear blackmail!

You guys are amazing

And then you claim its just an image problem.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ammyy

Developereo said:


> Bullcrap!
> 
> After 26/11, India was claiming that it was India's 9/11 and it would react similarly.
> All the chest thumping fizzled out when reality sank in.
> And now Indians are living vicariously through America because India's cold start is in cold storage.


 
So I think you want another Bangladesh


----------



## Developereo

majesticpankaj said:


> what about the 35000 died in ur country...what u have done so far ??? u have been bullied all round the world.. u are the epicentre of terrorism... u r country people have also done a lot of chest thumping... remeber 'ghairat' ??
> 
> I can write many things which are true.. but i am no sadist like u. this sadist attitude won't take u anywhere. people like u r the cancer of pakistan..


 
The fact that you wrote those things in your post, and people thanked you, proves who are the sadists around here.


----------



## Vinod2070

Developereo said:


> The Pakistani media couldn't care less when the Russian and Japanese leaders visited India. The media focus was more about America's changing relationship in the region.


 
Why claim something that can be dismissed in a jiffy. There were dozens of programmes discussing just Indo-US relations and how Pakistan felt so insecure about it.

Let me get you started again. Watch it, its pretty interesting and shows the full extent of the famed *insecurity*.





 


> Already explained. Nobody's defending 26/11. We are talking about Indian chest thumping and subsequent reality check.



Rather than just talk absurdities, why don't you show a single official statement that proves the so called *chest thumping*.

And yes, the support for terror is very clearly coming through.


----------



## Developereo

Vinod2070 said:


> And show me the GOI's statement saying that?



I will do better. I will show you where the US tells India not to compare 26/11 with 9/11

Do Not Compare 26/11 With 9/11 : US Tells India

Clearly, it is not just Pakistan who sees India trying to compare the two events.



Vinod2070 said:


> This seems your favorite quote. Doesn't make it true.



It is patently demonstrated in just about every thread where Indians never tire of telling us about American operations in Pakistan.



Vinod2070 said:


> Lol. You talking of historic facts! And insecurity!



Someone needs to counter Indian propaganda and set the record straight!



Vinod2070 said:


> When all you want is to find a way to be useful to China!



Political relationships are all about mutual benefit. There's a world of difference in 'being useful' to someone and 'being used' by someone.

Indian insecurities lead you guys to perceive one as the other. Whatever makes you guys sleep better at night...



Vinod2070 said:


> I think you are a Islamist apologist in cloak and a Ummah flagbearer. I still respond to the issues you raise, not dismiss them just because you are a Ummah flagbearer Islamic apologist.



Still smarting from that thrashing, eh? No worries.
Looks like I got your goat there... 



Vinod2070 said:


> Only in your mind.



Really! Please try something more original than copying my posts back at me.



Vinod2070 said:


> I have shared two links. One about the Chinese liking of Muslims and second about Pakistan.
> 
> You obviously don't pay enough attention, having the attention span of a ***.



Where is the link about Chinese perception of Pakistan?



Vinod2070 said:


> We see the reality coming through. No point faking it.



Sour grapes all the way...


----------



## Developereo

DRDO said:


> So I think you want another Bangladesh


 
I'm sorry, I don't understand how that follows from what I wrote.

If you are talking about Baluchistan, then that is a whole separate subject and best left alone in this thread.


----------



## Developereo

Vinod2070 said:


> Why claim something that can be dismissed in a jiffy. There were dozens of programmes discussing just Indo-US relations and how Pakistan felt so insecure about it.
> 
> Let me get you started again. Watch it, its pretty interesting and shows the full extent of the famed *insecurity*.



Oh dear! I guess I hit a nerve with that insecurity comment...

As I already explained, we are extremely interested in America's relationship with India because of historical factors related to both countries.
But we mostly ignored Indian visits of Russian, Japanese and other leaders. If we were really obsessed with India, we would cover all these visits 24/7 in our media. We don't.



Vinod2070 said:


> Rather than just talk absurdities, why don't you show a single official statement that proves the so called *chest thumping*.



Cold start. Also,

India-Pakistan Relations post 26/11 Mumbai Terror Attack

_More than once did the government hint at all options being open if Pakistan did not take immediate action against the perpetrators of the ghastly crime. External Affairs Minister Pranab Mukherjee said India could contemplate military precision attacks on terror camps in and Pakistan territory. It was rage on leash._



Vinod2070 said:


> And yes, the support for terror is very clearly coming through.


 
Desperate much?


----------



## LeGenD

kawaraj said:


> talking about a war, let me give some hint,
> 
> A war with the US, if that happens, it technically means the end of the human civilization. Either the US or China won't let any other country benefit from the war, if you read nuclear war theory. India will be destroyed even before the war ends.
> 
> If a ceasefire occurs, out of some leader's conscience of human race, the US only end up to be a second class nation. And China will just go back to 30 years ago as it used to be. Who's going to lose more? the US at best will change into a Brazil like country. With another 20 years, as a result of China's mass of technology and educated people, China will again rise as a superpower, a single superpower.


China is a strong nation but with peaceful ambitions. It is not in to WORLD DOMINATION like USA.

Here are details about Chinese strategic forces:

http://www.ucsusa.org/assets/documents/nwgs/UCS-Chinese-nuclear-modernization.pdf







In comparison, US has overwhelming offensive options:

Federation of American Scientists :: Status of World Nuclear Forces

Furthermore, US has most efficient delivery systems.

Also, China has adopted no-first-use policy in case of nuclear weapons.

So even if a military confrontation occurs between US and China, it is unlikely to go nuclear.



kawaraj said:


> Thus the US should fear the confrontation with China more.


Unlikely.

Regardless, we (Pakistani) are thankful to China for its assistance, cooperation, and friendship. 

And this visit by PM Gilani to China was a good strategic move by Pak administration in the light of increase in toughness of attitude of US towards Pakistan.

May Pak-China friendship last long.


----------



## Unbeliever

all talk from China again.. 

I have the strong feeling that over the last couple of month this forum has been almost taken over by Chinese propaganda agents, even if they are not professionals. There are dozens of threads on this issue and the Chinese posters suck up to the Pakistanis in such an obvious fashion (even in unrelated threads) it is almost funny. 

Remember who really came to your aid when tens of thousands of Pakistanis were about to starve to death after the flood. The US and EU send you billions in humanitarian aid, the US flew rescue missions etc. 
The US is paying your military bills. 

What has China done, except for talking? 

I mean if you are so keen on being China's canon-fodder go ahead, but don't kid yourself and think the Chinese want to do anything else but use you.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Vinod2070

Developereo said:


> I will do better. I will show you where the US tells India not to compare 26/11 with 9/11
> 
> Do Not Compare 26/11 With 9/11 : US Tells India
> 
> Clearly, it is not just Pakistan who sees India trying to compare the two events.



Where did India say that it will have a response like 9/11?

Show me the chest thumping? Show me where GOI mentioned about the 9/11 kind of response, not the kind of tragedy.



> It is patently demonstrated in just about every thread where Indians never tire of telling us about American operations in Pakistan.



Because a Pakistan being rid of terrorists is also in our interests. And yours as well, if only you could realize it.



> Someone needs to counter Indian propaganda and set the record straight!



And you took the responsibility on the not so strong shoulders. 



> Political relationships are all about mutual benefit. There's a world of difference in 'being useful' to someone and 'being used' by someone.
> 
> Indian insecurities lead you guys to perceive one as the other. Whatever makes you guys sleep better at night...



Yawn. It is a client state relationship, no different from what you had with USA or with Saudis etc.



> Still smarting from that thrashing, eh? No worries.
> Looks like I got your goat there...


 
We both know the truth. As does our common friend Jay.

Hope it didn't hurt much. 



> Really! Please try something more original than copying my posts back at me.



Dreaming?



> Where is the link about Chinese perception of Pakistan?



Shared it earlier also. You seem to forget inconvenient stuff very soon.

*Both the Chinese and Japanese express generally unfavorable views of Pakistan, while the Chinese tend to feel negatively toward India as well.
*

Publics of Asian Powers Hold Negative Views of One Another | Pew Global Attitudes Project



> Sour grapes all the way...



Keeping perspective is not one of your strengths.


----------



## Developereo

Unbeliever said:


> I have the strong feeling that over the last couple of month this forum has been almost taken over by Chinese propaganda agents, even if they are not professionals. There are dozens of threads on this issue and the Chinese posters suck up to the Pakistanis in such an obvious fashion (even in unrelated threads) it is almost funny.


 
At least they don't hide being false flags like so many Indians around here.


----------



## Unbeliever

Some Indians here probably false flag because a lot of Pakistani posters are so hostile towards Indians that they won't even consider posts if they come from an Indian.
That is at least the sense that I, as an "outsider" get. It is no excuse but an attempt at an explanation.

But Be that as it may, you must see through that propaganda from the Chinese posters, that was the point I was trying to make.


----------



## Mech

Developereo said:


> At least they don't hide being false flags like so many Indians around here.


 
I would say the same for several Pakistanis.


----------



## Ammyy

Developereo said:


> At least they don't hide being false flags like so many Indians around here.


 
Ohh ya we all know most famous false flag on PDF AJRT


----------



## Vinod2070

Unbeliever said:


> all talk from China again..
> 
> I have the strong feeling that over the last couple of month this forum has been almost taken over by Chinese propaganda agents, even if they are not professionals. There are dozens of threads on this issue and the Chinese posters suck up to the Pakistanis in such an obvious fashion (even in unrelated threads) it is almost funny.
> 
> Remember who really came to your aid when tens of thousands of Pakistanis were about to starve to death after the flood. The US and EU send you billions in humanitarian aid, the US flew rescue missions etc.
> The US is paying your military bills.
> 
> What has China done, except for talking?
> 
> I mean if you are so keen on being China's canon-fodder go ahead, but don't kid yourself and think the Chinese want to anything else but use you.


 
Mate, some astute Pakistani even realize these facts.

Most others seem to have no choice other than believing in this higher than and deeper than farce.


----------



## Ammyy

Developereo said:


> I'm sorry, I don't understand how that follows from what I wrote.
> 
> If you are talking about Baluchistan, then that is a whole separate subject and best left alone in this thread.


 
You told that India not did any thing after 26/11 so my question is that do you want another Bangladesh ????


----------



## Ahmad

DRDO said:


> Ohh ya we all know most famous false flag on PDF AJRT


 
i dont see him/her nowadays.


----------



## DarK-LorD

Developereo said:


> At least they don't hide being false flags like so many Indians around here.



If we hide behind behind false flag, How come there are so many Indian members?


----------



## Vinod2070

Developereo said:


> At least they don't hide being false flags like so many Indians around here.


 


Unbeliever said:


> The Indians here probably false flag because a lot of Pakistani posters are so hostile towards Indians that their posts won't even be considered if they come from an Indian.
> That is at least the sense that I, as an "outsider" get. It is no excuse but an attempt at an explanation.
> 
> But Be that as it may, you must see through that propaganda from the Chinese posters, that was the point I was trying to make.


 
He is the self appointed false flag catcher here.

Always worried about peoples' flags and what they should be posting under those flags as per his definition.

Anything out of line and prompt comes the Fatwa about false flags.

Or grumbling about being pro India if he is feeling lucky.


----------



## Vinod2070

Ahmad said:


> i dont see him/her nowadays.


 
Are you missing her?


----------



## Developereo

Vinod2070 said:


> Where did India say that it will have a response like 9/11?
> 
> Show me the chest thumping? Show me where GOI mentioned about the 9/11 kind of response, not the kind of tragedy.



Already posted couple posts above in Zeenews article.



Vinod2070 said:


> Because a Pakistan being rid of terrorists is also in our interests. And yours as well, if only you could realize it.



Yes, we can see how you guys are all shook up with concern for our welfare.



Vinod2070 said:


> And you took the responsibility on the not so strong shoulders.



I help out once in a while. You're welcome. 



Vinod2070 said:


> Yawn. It is a client state relationship, no different from what you had with USA or with Saudis etc.



Yawning already? Like I said, whatever makes you sleep better...



Vinod2070 said:


> We both know the truth. As does our common friend Jay.
> 
> Hope it didn't hurt much.



You mean the jingoistic Indian who always gets in a fight with Chinese and Pakistani member and routinely gets banned?
That's your character witness? 



Vinod2070 said:


> Dreaming?



Hey, I am not the one yawning and sleeping...



Vinod2070 said:


> Shared it earlier also. You seem to forget inconvenient stuff very soon.



I hadn't seen this one before. It means the two countries need more grassroots interaction. That does not change the fact that the decision makers know where their mutual interests lie.

Frankly, given that Pakistan gets almost all negative publicity in the global media, I am actually heartened that the numbers are better than I would have feared.


----------



## Vinod2070

Developereo said:


> Already posted couple posts above in Zeenews article.



Can't find it. Is it a GOI statement?



> Yes, we can see how you guys are all shook up with concern for our welfare.



Primarily ours but it helps the region as a whole if your Jihadi strategic assets are taken out.



> I help out once in a while. You're welcome.



You try and invariably fail. That attitude can't be too helpful in any case.



> Yawning already? Like I said, whatever makes you sleep better...



Truth always has that effect.

Try it sometime for a change!



> You mean the jingoistic Indian who always gets in a fight with Chinese and Pakistani member and routinely gets banned?
> That's your character witness?



He is the witness of some a**e getting whooped and some hypocrisies being exposed. Along with anyone else who saw that thread.

It was some fun.  You ran away every time you were challenged with facts.



> Hey, I am not the one yawning and sleeping...



You apparently don't need to do that to be delusional. It seems to come naturally.



> I hadn't seen this one before. It means the two countries need more grassroots interaction. That does not change the fact that the decision makers know where their mutual interests lie.
> 
> Frankly, given that Pakistan gets almost all negative publicity in the global media, I am actually heartened that the numbers are better than *I would have feared.*


 
Don't worry. Your fears are just beginning to come alive.

Abhi ishq ke imtihaan aur bhi hain......


----------



## Developereo

Unbeliever said:


> Some Indians here probably false flag because a lot of Pakistani posters are so hostile towards Indians that they won't even consider posts if they come from an Indian.
> That is at least the sense that I, as an "outsider" get. It is no excuse but an attempt at an explanation.
> 
> But Be that as it may, you must see through that propaganda from the Chinese posters, that was the point I was trying to make.



We know exactly what "point" you were trying to make. 
If you are bothered by Pakistan's relationship with China, just avoid the threads.
No need to burn up.



Vinod2070 said:


> He is the self appointed false flag catcher here.
> 
> Always worried about peoples' flags and what they should be posting under those flags as per his definition.
> 
> Anything out of line and prompt comes the Fatwa about false flags.
> 
> Or grumbling about being pro India if he is feeling lucky.


 
Actually, I find it is more fun watching the false flaggers eventually out themselves through an excess of zeal...


----------



## kawaraj

Unbeliever said:


> all talk from China again..
> 
> I have the strong feeling that over the last couple of month this forum has been almost taken over by Chinese propaganda agents, even if they are not professionals. There are dozens of threads on this issue and the Chinese posters suck up to the Pakistanis in such an obvious fashion (even in unrelated threads) it is almost funny.
> 
> Remember who really came to your aid when tens of thousands of Pakistanis were about to starve to death after the flood. The US and EU send you billions in humanitarian aid, the US flew rescue missions etc.
> The US is paying your military bills.
> 
> What has China done, except for talking?
> 
> I mean if you are so keen on being China's canon-fodder go ahead, but don't kid yourself and think the Chinese want to do anything else but use you.


 
Bullsh!t.

The posts you are talking mainly from 5 chinese members, i.e. Chinese dragon, Obambam, Brotherhood, Cardsharp, Huizihaidao12.

These members came long before you even know here. look at how many posts they posted and when they registered. And you selectively ignore Indian ID (or some faked US ID) are swarming in. their number could be 10 times more than 5.

Interesting you are from Deutschland. I doubt you are on agenda. Since you obviously forget the a few weeks ago OBL just got killed. And you never relate this to what's happening in the forum.

At least China is the first come to Pakistan after the flood, and I never heard any aid from Deutschland. if you are talking about NATO instead of your country, we would be thankful if you leave my country and stopping killing innocent Pakistanis. After OBL killing, Only China give us a hand for supporting when you guys are busy bashing us.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Vinod2070

Developereo said:


> Actually, I find it is more fun watching the false flaggers eventually out themselves through an excess of zeal...


 
I understand that giving fatwa comes naturally to you as an Islamist Ummah flagbearer.

You have no way to tell the flags. Not even access to his IP.

Your obsession with individuals, their flags and what they should be posting borders on the paranoia.

In fact it has long crossed that border.


----------



## kawaraj

I am offended to see someone claim others have an agenda. what's your agenda Mr. Unbeliever? considering you are from somewhere far cry away. At least Indians are neighboring nation and they have interest here.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Developereo

Vinod2070 said:


> Can't find it. Is it a GOI statement?



India-Pakistan Relations post 26/11 Mumbai Terror Attack

_More than once did the government hint at all options being open if Pakistan did not take immediate action against the perpetrators of the ghastly crime. External Affairs Minister Pranab Mukherjee said India could contemplate military precision attacks on terror camps in and Pakistan territory. It was rage on leash._



Vinod2070 said:


> You try and invariably fail. That attitude can't be too helpful in any case.



So, pointing out that Buddhism was almost entirely eradicated from ancient India is a "failure"?



Vinod2070 said:


> He is the witness of some a**e getting whooped and some hypocrisies being exposed. Along with anyone else who saw that thread.
> 
> It was some fun.  You ran away every time you were challenged with facts.



Sure, if that's the way you want to remember it...
Like I said, sleep tight, Nancy! 



Vinod2070 said:


> Don't worry. Your fears are just beginning to come alive.
> 
> Abhi ishq ke imtihaan aur bhi hain......


 
We'll see, For now, our relationship is doing just fine.


----------



## Porus

kawaraj said:


> I am offended to see someone claim others have an agenda. what's your agenda Mr. Unbeliever? considering you are from somewhere far cry away. At least Indians are neighboring nation and they have interest here.



He is most probably some Shiri Dhoti Lal masquarding as Herr Fischer.


----------



## Developereo

kawaraj said:


> I am offended to see someone claim others have an agenda. what's your agenda Mr. Unbeliever? considering you are from somewhere far cry away. At least Indians are neighboring nation and they have interest here.


 
Relax, dude!

I am immensely enjoying watching all these guys burn up at the Pak-China threads!


----------



## Roby

Unbeliever said:


> Some Indians here probably false flag because a lot of Pakistani posters are so hostile towards Indians that they won't even consider posts if they come from an Indian.
> That is at least the sense that I, as an "outsider" get. It is no excuse but an attempt at an explanation.



Mate , what he meant is that you are a false flagger, an Indian hiding behind German flags - because your last post was not Pakistan-friendly.


----------



## kawaraj

thebrownguy said:


> Lol at the 2 Flag Smileys (Pak China) in almost every Post by Pakistani and Chinese Posters. So cheesy.



well, i haven't done that yet, thank you for enlightening me.


----------



## Developereo

Roby said:


> Mate , what he meant is that you are a false flagger, an Indian hiding behind German flags - because your last post was not Pakistan-friendly.


 
I am not making a statement about any specific person. It's a general observation that the vast majority of false flaggers end up being Indian. In case you missed it, the issue of false flags was brought up by Unbeliever.

Anyway, like I said, it is far more enjoyable to watch the false flaggers out themselves.


----------



## Vinod2070

Porus said:


> He is most probably some Shiri Dhoti Lal masquarding as Herr Fischer.


 
You do realize that some pretty colorful vocabulary can be used for you, if only one feels the need.


----------



## below_freezing

Unbeliever said:


> all talk from China again..
> 
> I have the strong feeling that over the last couple of month this forum has been almost taken over by Chinese propaganda agents, even if they are not professionals. There are dozens of threads on this issue and the Chinese posters suck up to the Pakistanis in such an obvious fashion (even in unrelated threads) it is almost funny.
> 
> Remember who really came to your aid when tens of thousands of Pakistanis were about to starve to death after the flood. The US and EU send you billions in humanitarian aid, the US flew rescue missions etc.
> The US is paying your military bills.
> 
> What has China done, except for talking?
> 
> I mean if you are so keen on being China's canon-fodder go ahead, but don't kid yourself and think the Chinese want to do anything else but use you.



What has China done? Tech transfer for a modern fighter plane for one. Infrastructure for 2.

It takes some sort of huge arrogance to suggest that charity of direct giving is somehow superior to the charity of teaching someone how to help themselves.



LeGenD said:


> China is a strong nation but with peaceful ambitions. It is not in to WORLD DOMINATION like USA.
> 
> Here are details about Chinese strategic forces:
> 
> http://www.ucsusa.org/assets/documents/nwgs/UCS-Chinese-nuclear-modernization.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In comparison, US has overwhelming offensive options:
> 
> Federation of American Scientists :: Status of World Nuclear Forces
> 
> Furthermore, US has most efficient delivery systems.
> 
> Also, China has adopted no-first-use policy in case of nuclear weapons.
> 
> So even if a military confrontation occurs between US and China, it is unlikely to go nuclear.
> 
> 
> Unlikely.
> 
> Regardless, we (Pakistani) are thankful to China for its assistance, cooperation, and friendship.
> 
> And this visit by PM Gilani to China was a good strategic move by Pak administration in the light of increase in toughness of attitude of US towards Pakistan.
> 
> May Pak-China friendship last long.


 
Measured by tonnage, China has 268 MT while US has 530 MT. Russia has 1000 MT. Clearly, we can still end the US, just using fewer missiles.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

Developereo said:


> I am not making a statement about any specific person. It's a general observation that the vast majority of false flaggers end up being Indian. In case you missed it, the issue of false flags was brought up by Unbeliever.
> 
> Anyway, like I said, it is far more enjoyable to watch the false flaggers out themselves.


 
BS , you are making claims today with no basis .Most of them turn out to be Pakistanis . At the end of it it is your word against mine . lets not get into that which cant be proven.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Geronimo2011

Developereo said:


> I supported my claim in post #378.


 
So senior members can call others troll if they can support their view??


----------



## Vinod2070

Developereo said:


> India-Pakistan Relations post 26/11 Mumbai Terror Attack
> 
> _More than once did the government *hint *at all options being open if Pakistan did not take immediate action against the perpetrators of the ghastly crime. *External Affairs Minister Pranab Mukherjee said India could contemplate military precision attacks on terror camps in and Pakistan territory. It was rage on leash*._



The language of "hint" doesn't seem very assertive.

Anyway, the options are always open. The government makes a choice from the possible menu of choices looking at all consequences.

You have not been able to prove your assertion that India threatened a 9/11 like response. It never did. It kept all options open and decided to go for the diplomatic option. We all know that.



> So, pointing out that Buddhism was almost entirely eradicated from ancient India is a "failure"?



No, its the not pointing out of the Islamic brutalities against the peaceful and non violent Buddhists!

Actually the failure (or I should say deliberate lie) was in the claim that Buddhism spread because it was eradicated from India! It is lunacy of the highest order.

Buddhism found a strong base and state support in India and spread outwards when it was still very strong in India.



> Sure, if that's the way you want to remember it...
> Like I said, sleep tight, Nancy!



As I said, try the truth for a change.

It won't bite. Promise.



> We'll see, For now, our relationship is doing just fine.


 
I am glad for you.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Vinod2070

Developereo said:


> I am not making a statement about any specific person. It's a general observation that the vast majority of false flaggers end up being Indian. *In case you missed it, the issue of false flags was brought up by Unbeliever.*



Is it a case of taqiyya?

Where did he raise false flags before this post?



Developereo said:


> At least they don't hide being false flags like so many Indians around here.





> Anyway, like I said, it is far more enjoyable to watch the false flaggers out themselves.



Seems you never considered the possibility that it could just be hallucination!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

Developereo said:


> Bullcrap!
> 
> After 26/11, India was claiming that it was India's 9/11 and it would react similarly.
> All the chest thumping fizzled out when reality sank in.
> And now Indians are living vicariously through America because India's cold start is in cold storage.
> 
> 
> 
> So you are upset that I pointed out historical facts to set the record straight in the face of Indian propaganda? If facts make you insecure, then I have no cure, sorry...
> 
> 
> 
> If it walks like a duck and quacks like a duck...
> 
> 
> 
> I made my point with the last post where I showed all the puerile posts by some Indian members.
> 
> 
> 
> You did no such thing. The article in question, which you have quoted before, claims that *majority of people in both China and India have a negative opinion of Muslims*.
> 
> - There no mention of Pakistan.
> - It opens up a whole different debate about secularism and the status of Muslims in India. Let's not even go there...
> 
> 
> 
> Not about the event itself. I am happy about the fact that India realized it cannot bully Pakistan militarily.
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody is happy about terrorism. *The fact is that India wanted to do a American-style response to 26/11 but it is not capable*.
> 
> That was my point -- about the gap in military capabilities between India and Pakistan. It is not big enough to satisfy many jingoistic Indians, so they never miss an opportunity to thump their chest about American attacks on Pakistan.


 
Dude no matter how many times you yell " fact is" you will not turn fiction into reality . 

India never wanted to react like USA did ,we were talking about surgical strikes on Pakistani terror camps in Azad kashmir particularly the one at muridke, and yes we didn't do it because at that point of time our airforces were not ready for such a mission and ofcourse your nucelar weapons thats it.

That is* fact* , your *nuclear weapons* , *Nothing else
*

I hope you do understand the difference between what US did in afghanistan and surgical strikes is.

But if you want to keep yourself happy by saying again and again "Fact is fact is" please go ahead but i get a feeling this is a version you are having a hard time convincing even yourself of .


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

SR-71 BlackBird said:


> No problem.India didn't care even when USS Enterprise & it's Battle Group moved in during 1971 War.
> 
> BTW PLAAN is a joke in front of the USN.


 
Remember uncle USSR sending nuk sub etc........ This time no ussr or anybdy else.


----------



## Developereo

Vinod2070 said:


> The language of "hint" doesn't seem very assertive.
> 
> Anyway, the options are always open. The government makes a choice from the possible menu of choices looking at all consequences.
> 
> You have not been able to prove your assertion that India threatened a 9/11 like response. It never did. It kept all options open and decided to go for the diplomatic option. We all know that.



And the dance continues....
The statement from your foreign minister is pretty clear. You can play your word games if you like.



Vinod2070 said:


> No, its the not pointing out of the Islamic brutalities against the peaceful and non violent Buddhists!



The issue was the spread of Buddhism in ancient times. It happened long before Islam came to India, therefore Islam is irrelevant to the topic.



Vinod2070 said:


> Actually the failure (or I should say deliberate lie) was in the claim that Buddhism spread because it was eradicated from India! It is lunacy of the highest order.
> 
> Buddhism found a strong base and state support in India and spread outwards when it was still very strong in India.



So, let's see this now...

India was predominantly Hindu with a minority of Buddhists. And as Indian culture spread outwards, it was the minority Buddhist religion, not the majority Hindu religion that permeated the rest of Asia?

The logical explanation is that the cultural spread was spearheaded by the minority Buddhists, not the majority Hindus. Reason being the Buddhists were fleeing persecution in India.


----------



## Ammyy

Pakistani Nationalist said:


> Remember uncle USSR sending nuk sub etc........ This time no ussr or anybdy else.


 
We dnt need any one like you


----------



## alphamale

nick_indian said:


> Dude no matter how many times you yell " fact is" you will not turn fiction into reality .
> 
> India never wanted to react like USA did ,we were talking about surgical strikes on Pakistani terror camps in Azad kashmir particularly the one at muridke, and yes we didn't do it because at that point of time our airforces were not ready for such a mission and ofcourse your nucelar weapons thats it.
> .


 
also add timely intervention of U.S at that time they wanted pak forces to focus on eastern border with afganistan


----------



## huzihaidao12

Vinod2070, I know your self-esteem is cheaper than your satisfaction from words game. I originally wanted to continue playing the game and you, so we can find where is your lowest line of self-esteem. It is a more interesting game. But I decided to say something of more valuable, listen or not listen, you decide. 

I have had a frank attitude to Indian members, because I think we may have a deep misunderstanding, so I always answered all the problems of members of India with patiently and carefully attitude, as long as your attitude also is real. As I said , use objective approachcan allow us to find more common, can better solve the differences. In particular, those differences is not a true story, just because some people misunderstand or even know, but letting our differences. it is not worth it, we certainly will pay more prices for our problem. 

Game can not get any real thing, a good example. See the situation in Central and South Asia, too much game feels, it is one of the important reasons for not curb extremism. A game just to take another game, but who concerned about true story? If we did all just for the games, there would be no good future. For example, Vinod2070 too overestimating the role of the game, I am sure, China members and other members will not a good impression on him, not to go agreed to provide his view. I have a good feeling in PDF, so I have higher expectations, this is a good place for the exchange. not just a spread game place. I might expect too high, without any coercion, all free will , I hope to get more value discussion, it certainly allows us to find some real things than just just addicted to games. 

That is all, may only be a fantasy.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

Developereo said:


> And the dance continues....
> The statement from your foreign minister is pretty clear. You can play your word games if you like.
> 
> 
> 
> The issue was the spread of Buddhism in ancient times. It happened long before Islam came to India, therefore Islam is irrelevant to the topic.
> 
> 
> 
> So, let's see this now...
> 
> India was predominantly Hindu with a minority of Buddhists. And as Indian culture spread outwards, it was the minority Buddhist religion, not the majority Hindu religion that permeated the rest of Asia?
> 
> *The logical explanation is that the cultural spread was spearheaded by the minority Buddhists, not the majority Hindus. Reason being the Buddhists were fleeing persecution in India*.


 
Do you know nepal is a hindu country ?

Do you know anything about Hindu history of of the entire south-east Asia i.e countries like indonesia , thailand , malaysia etc.

Debating history is futile with Pakistanis .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Vinod2070

Developereo said:


> And the dance continues....
> The statement from your foreign minister is pretty clear. You can play your word games if you like.



You are reading it wrong. He just said all options are open.

They were, till a final decision was taken to go for the diplomatic option.

What is it that you are not able to understand here? Where is the 9/11 like response here?



> The issue was the spread of Buddhism in ancient times. It happened long before Islam came to India, therefore Islam is irrelevant to the topic.



I mentioned it for reasons that you know very well, given our past discussions.



> So, let's see this now...
> 
> India was predominantly Hindu with a minority of Buddhists. And as Indian culture spread outwards, it was the minority Buddhist religion, not the majority Hindu religion that permeated the rest of Asia?
> 
> The logical explanation is that the cultural spread was spearheaded by the minority Buddhists, not the majority Hindus. Reason being the Buddhists were fleeing persecution in India.



I won't blame you for this kind of thinking. That is all you guys are capable of, given the Islamic cultural milieu you are a part of now.

Now the facts:

Hinduism doesn't believe in conversion. It believes in multiple paths to God. Any right path can take you there, these paths are just called panths (literally path in Sanskrit).

Buddhism actually became a majority in India and remained so for a long time.

It spread outwards from a strong base in India. Emperors like Ashoka actually sent out emissaries to countries like Sri Lanka. It was not fleeing from persecution! Same for many other latter kings.

So you see, it doesn't hurt to understand the truth before making false assertions.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Vinod2070

huzihaidao12 said:


> Vinod2070, I know that your self-esteem is cheaper than your satisfaction from the game of words. I originally wanted to continue playing the game and you, let us look at and try to find where is the yourlowestof self-esteem. It is a more interesting game . but I decided to say something more valuable, listen or not listen in you.
> 
> I have had a frank attitude to the Indian members, because I think we may have a deep misunderstanding, so I always answered patiently and carefully all the problems of members of India, as long as your attitude is real. As I said before, use objective approach to communication, allows us to find more common ground than differences in the laissez-faire worthless game. In particular, this divergence is not a true story, just because some people misunderstand, or inconsistent with the responsibility of the laissez-faire. it is not worth it , we will pay more, prices for our problem.
> 
> Game can not get any real thing, here is a good example. See the situation in Central and South Asia, the game feels too much, one of the reasons it is important not to curb extremism. A game just to take another game, and who concerned about the true story? If we allow all the games, there would be no good future. For example, Vinod2070 bit overestimating their own game, I am sure, both China and other members of the members will not be a good impression on him. I PDF have a good feeling, so the higher expectations, there can not be a good place for the exchange. is just a place to spread the game. I might expect to be high, without any coercion, all look at our free will, I hope to get more people But the objective value of the discussion, it certainly allows us to find some real things than games.
> 
> That is all, may be only a fantasy.


 
Mate, I find you comparatively among the saner Chinese members most of the time.

However, the discussion gets a bit tougher as I lose most of your posts in translation. I can't understand most of this post either.

I will just say, stop obsessing with individuals and discuss the issues.


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

Vinod2070 said:


> You are reading it wrong. He just said all options are open.
> 
> They were, till a final decision was taken to go for the diplomatic option.
> 
> *What is it that you are not able to understand here? Where is the 9/11 like response here?
> *
> 
> 
> I mentioned it for reasons that you know very well, given our past discussions.
> 
> 
> 
> I won't blame you for this kind of thinking. That is all you guys are capable of, given the Islamic cultural milieu you are a part of now.
> 
> Now the facts:
> 
> Hinduism doesn't believe in conversion. It believes in multiple paths to God. Any right path can take you there, these paths are just called panths (literally path in Sanskrit).
> 
> Buddhism actually became a majority in India and remained so for a long time.
> 
> It spread outwards from a strong base in India. Emperors like Ashoka actually sent out emissaries to countries like Sri Lanka. It was not fleeing from persecution! Same for many other latter kings.
> 
> So you see, it doesn't hurt to understand the truth before making false assertions.


 
He is twisting mukherjee's statements to suit his own arguments . There was majorly a talk of surgical strikes not invasion .


----------



## ramu

All talk no action from China. Instead of making big statements in media, China should take off its gloves and get its hands dirty.

Flash: Drone strikes kill 6 in Pak


----------



## Vinod2070

nick_indian said:


> Do you know nepal is a hindu country ?
> 
> Do you know anything about Hindu history of of the entire south-east Asia i.e countries like indonesia , thailand , malaysia etc.
> 
> Debating history is futile with Pakistanis .


 
Sometimes I wonder if it is just due to the renowned *Pakistan studies* that they all go through.

Does it make all of them incapable to learn true history for all times to come? Even from neutral sources that some of them have access to!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Vinod2070

nick_indian said:


> He is twisting mukherjee's statements to suit his own arguments . There was majorly a talk of surgical strikes not invasion .


 
Even this talk was more in media circles than official statements.

There was never any official claim of 9/11 like response that I have seen.


----------



## huzihaidao12

Vinod2070 said:


> Mate, I find you comparatively among the saner Chinese members most of the time.
> 
> However, the discussion gets a bit tougher as I lose most of your posts in translation. I can't understand most of this post either.
> 
> I will just say, stop obsessing with individuals and discuss the issues.



Rest assured that I now have a deep sense of how the Indians like to play games, and I have some new ideas on the way of Indian , I think this is a good harvest. you know what I mean, so like to play games, do not Any real meaning, do you think what are the number of Chinese members or members of Pakistan who agree with your game? do not get too addicted to the game, bit overestimating his role. gamit is smart, although some extreme, but I can feel he can have a Serious discussion, not as some Indians.


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

Vinod2070 said:


> You are reading it wrong. He just said all options are open.
> 
> They were, till a final decision was taken to go for the diplomatic option.
> 
> What is it that you are not able to understand here? Where is the 9/11 like response here?
> 
> 
> 
> I mentioned it for reasons that you know very well, given our past discussions.
> 
> 
> 
> I won't blame you for this kind of thinking. That is all you guys are capable of, given the Islamic cultural milieu you are a part of now.
> 
> Now the facts:
> 
> Hinduism doesn't believe in conversion. It believes in multiple paths to God. Any right path can take you there, these paths are just called panths (literally path in Sanskrit).
> 
> Buddhism actually became a majority in India and remained so for a long time.
> 
> It spread outwards from a strong base in India. Emperors like Ashoka actually sent out emissaries to countries like Sri Lanka. It was not fleeing from persecution! Same for many other latter kings.
> 
> So you see, it doesn't hurt to understand the truth before making false assertions.


 
Bottomline is buddhism is known to the world as a dharmic religion i.e an Indian religion .Those who spread it to the rest of the world were Indians . If something as simple as this can't get through then nothing will .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## humanfirst

There was american missile strike some hours ago which killed 6..Will china react since attack on pakistan is considered an attack against itself?


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

huzihaidao12 said:


> Rest assured that I now have a deep sense of how the Indians like to play games, and I have some new ideas on the way of Indian , I think this is a good harvest. you know what I mean, so like to play games, do not Any real meaning, do you think what are the number of Chinese members or members of Pakistan who agree with your game? do not get too addicted to the game, bit overestimating his role. gamit is smart, although some extreme, but I can feel he can have a Serious discussion, not as some Indians.


 
Dude i have to agree with Vinod , it is hard to understand your posts even though i really want to understand them. I hope some other Chinese friend here can tell us what you are saying .


----------



## huzihaidao12

nick_indian said:


> Dude i have to agree with Vinod , it is hard to understand your posts even though i really want to understand them. I hope some other Chinese friend here can tell us what you are saying .


 
Whether you really understand or no, I can guarantee I have a candid attitude.


----------



## Ammyy

US drone strike kills six in North Waziristan: officials | Pakistan | DAWN.COM


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

Vinod2070 said:


> Sometimes I wonder if it is just due to the renowned *Pakistan studies* that they all go through.
> 
> Does it make all of them incapable to learn true history for all times to come? Even from neutral sources that some of them have access to!


 
Yeah even i have heard about this subject from Pakistani media and International media . Its very popular among the masses but not very popular with the intelligentsia . I guess that is one of the reasons apart from that the inherent hate and bias as well that most of them (not all) have that makes their minds closed to new facts and information when they grow up.

About neutral sources i gues when their minds are so closed they would as usual call those real history books as a western attempt to prop India up or may be even better - Jewish-Christian-hindu zionist- propoganda or CIA-RAW-Mossad axis.

I think it is a combination of it all .


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

huzihaidao12 said:


> Whether you really understand or no, I can guarantee I have a candid attitude.


 
uhhh... ok .


----------



## Che Guevara

DRDO said:


> US drone strike kills six in North Waziristan: officials | Pakistan | DAWN.COM



That drone attack on Chine not Pakistan remember..http://www.defence.pk/forums/world-affairs/109311-attack-pak-will-attack-china-report.html

O My God US has attack China..SOOO how china gonna reach this attack...LETS DISCUSS..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ammyy

DRDO said:


> US drone strike kills six in North Waziristan: officials | Pakistan | DAWN.COM


 
I am waiting for China 


Common yar its just a statement 
No one gonna fight for other mess


----------



## Developereo

nick_indian said:


> Dude no matter how many times you yell " fact is" you will not turn fiction into reality .
> 
> India never wanted to react like USA did ,we were talking about surgical strikes on Pakistani terror camps in Azad kashmir particularly the one at muridke, and yes we didn't do it because at that point of time our airforces were not ready for such a mission and ofcourse your nucelar weapons thats it.
> 
> That is* fact* , your *nuclear weapons* , *Nothing else
> *
> 
> I hope you do understand the difference between what US did in afghanistan and surgical strikes is.
> 
> But if you want to keep yourself happy by saying again and again "Fact is fact is" please go ahead but i get a feeling this is a version you are having a hard time convincing even yourself of .



I said India did a lot of chest thumping after 26/11 but realized they could not attack Pakistan like the US had attacked Afghanistan. And I showed statements by your foreign minister to the effect that India could do surgical strikes within Pakistan.

Did India do these strikes? No 
Was it futile chest thumping? Yes
Hence the Indian bravado of jumping for joy every time the US attacks Paksitan.

It doesn't matter how much you guys dance around now to downplay the futile chest thumping. As I posted above, even the US told India to get a reality check and not compare 26/11 to 9/11.



nick_indian said:


> Do you know nepal is a hindu country ?
> 
> Do you know anything about Hindu history of of the entire south-east Asia i.e countries like indonesia , thailand , malaysia etc.
> 
> Debating history is futile with Pakistanis .


 
Is the predominant religion in most of East Asia Buddhism or Hinduism?

Since Buddhism derived from Hinduism, of course there would be Hindu influences acquired via Buddhism. But the fact remains that in India Hinduism is the dominant religion with Buddhism as the minority. Whereas in the rest of Asia, it is reversed. Reason being that most of the initial influence was from Buddhists, nor Hindus.

What is futile is getting Indians to admit the dark periods of their history.


----------



## wmdisinfo

DRDO said:


> I am waiting for China
> 
> 
> Common yar its just a statement
> No one gonna fight for other mess


lol get a life its attack not an invasion they are talking about invasion not attack


----------



## Developereo

Vinod2070 said:


> You are reading it wrong. He just said all options are open.
> 
> They were, till a final decision was taken to go for the diplomatic option.
> 
> What is it that you are not able to understand here? Where is the 9/11 like response here?



Did India threaten military action?
Did it execute military action?
You guys can keep spinning...



Vinod2070 said:


> I mentioned it for reasons that you know very well, given our past discussions.



Yes, we know that when you get desperate at losing a discussion you jump off into Islam bashing.



Vinod2070 said:


> I won't blame you for this kind of thinking. That is all you guys are capable of, given the Islamic cultural milieu you are a part of now.



Here we go. Start bashing Islam when someone points out the dark history of Hinduism.

Pathetic!



Vinod2070 said:


> Now the facts:



Was Buddhism persecuted in India almost to the point of disappearance -- long before Muslims showed up?

Yes. End of discussion.



nick_indian said:


> He is twisting mukherjee's statements to suit his own arguments . There was majorly a talk of surgical strikes not invasion .


 
Where did I sat India wanted a full scale invasion?
I said "chest thumping" and military strikes.
India could do neither.
And still can't.

Deal with it.


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

Developereo said:


> I said India did a lot of chest thumping after 26/11 but realized they could not attack Pakistan like the US had attacked Afghanistan. And I showed statements by your foreign minister to the effect that India could do surgical strikes within Pakistan.
> 
> Did India do these strikes? No
> Was it futile chest thumping? Yes
> Hence the Indian bravado of jumping for joy every time the US attacks Paksitan.
> 
> It doesn't matter how much you guys dance around now to downplay the futile chest thumping. As I posted above, even the US told India to get a reality check and not compare 26/11 to 9/11.
> 
> 
> 
> Is the predominant religion in most of East Asia Buddhism or Hinduism?
> 
> Since Buddhism derived from Hinduism, of course there would be Hindu influences acquired via Buddhism. But the fact remains that in India Hinduism is the dominant religion with Buddhism as the minority. Whereas in the rest of Asia, it is reversed. Reason being that most of the initial influence was from Buddhists, nor Hindus.
> 
> What is futile is getting Indians to admit the dark periods of their history.


 
Sigh ... 

About the first part well you are changing your statements now . good 
First you tried to prove India wanted a US like action on Pakistan then when you were proven wrong you came down to the surgical strikes part .

Futile it was ? Yes but i think The whole 26/11 aidea was even more futile for Pakistan . What happened to India ? We are still there growing at 9% with our position on Pakistan vindicated in the eyes of the world whereas your reputation already so low took a further nosedive.I don't know what those guys were thinking .

about the second part again , 
earlier you were talking about influence but now you have started talking about which is the major religion today . 

Ok do this little excercise type hindu history in south east asia on google and see what you get. don't use any Indian or Pakistani source just neutral ones and ya with an open mind please .

About dark period of Indian history - i dont know what you are talking about , you are twisting stuff around. Earlier you were saying India was not responsible was spread of buddhism , then you started questioning hindu influence on the world now dark history .
Decide first please.

Buddhism was spread by Indians abroad for the most part . That is a fact no historian can debate.

Get me a real historian who debated that and i will take you seriously.


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

Developereo said:


> Did India threaten military action?
> Did it execute military action?
> You guys can keep spinning...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, we know that when you get desperate at losing a discussion you jump off into Islam bashing.
> 
> 
> 
> Here we go. Start bashing Islam when someone points out the dark history of Hinduism.
> 
> Pathetic!
> 
> 
> 
> Was Buddhism persecuted in India almost to the point of disappearance -- long before Muslims showed up?
> 
> Yes. End of discussion.
> 
> 
> 
> *Where did I sat India wanted a full scale invasion*?
> I said "chest thumping" and military strikes.
> India could do neither.
> And still can't.
> 
> Deal with it.


 
Liar Liar pants on fire.

you clearly stated that India wanted a US like action which means nothing but full scale invasion .

26/11 failed .

Pakistanis ,

Deal with it !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Developereo

nick_indian said:


> Sigh ...
> 
> About the first part well you are changing your statements now . good
> First you tried to prove India wanted a US like action on Pakistan then when you were proven wrong you came down to the surgical strikes part .
> 
> Futile it was ? Yes but i think The whole 26/11 aidea was even more futile for Pakistan . What happened to India ? We are still there growing at 9% with our position on Pakistan vindicated in the eyes of the world whereas your reputation already so low took a further nosedive.I don't know what those guys were thinking .



I said that Indians are living vicariously through American might because India was not able to do anything militarily to Pakistan after 26/11 -- despite much bravado and chest thumping. That much has been proved above. The rest is you guys trying to save face by twisting and turning.



nick_indian said:


> about the second part again ,
> earlier you were talking about influence but now you have started talking about which is the major religion today .



The discussion has always been about the spread of Buddhism throughout Asia.



nick_indian said:


> About dark period of Indian history - i dont know what you are talking about , you are twisting stuff around.



I am talking about the persecution of Buddhism in India.



nick_indian said:


> Earlier you were saying India was not responsible was spread of buddhism , then you started questioning hindu influence on the world now dark history .
> Decide first please.
> 
> Buddhism was spread by Indians abroad for the most part . That is a fact no historian can debate.
> 
> Get me a real historian who debated that and i will take you seriously.


 
Where did I deny that 'Indians' spread Indian culture? Who else would it be? I said it was mostly Buddhists, not Hindus.

Interesting that you mentally equate the word 'Hindu' with 'Indian'.

So much for secular India...


----------



## Developereo

nick_indian said:


> Liar Liar pants on fire.
> 
> you clearly stated that India wanted a US like action which means nothing but full scale invasion .
> 
> 26/11 failed .
> 
> Pakistanis ,
> 
> Deal with it !


 
Do you really think India would ever threaten to invade and occupy Pakistan like the US is doing in Afghanistan?

I said India threatened unilateral military action like the US did after 9/11. The extent of the action would, of necessity, be limited. But India realized it could do no such thing.


----------



## roadrunner

Geronimo2011 said:


> Are you for real mate?? Loss of 270 Billion dollar of trade surplus will not effect China's growth?? Even assuming the trade surplus being 300 billion today (which i dont think is the case), it will drop by 90% to USD 30 billion..Which in turn means that China generates less cash every year to fund its growth in terms of sovereign contracts and infrastructure growth.


 
Do you know what the internal market is? You must be Vinod or related to him, go look up what the internal market is.


----------



## alphamale

Developereo said:


> Do you really think India would ever threaten to invade and occupy Pakistan like the US is doing in Afghanistan?
> 
> I said India threatened unilateral military action like the US did after 9/11. The extent of the action would, of necessity, be limited. But India realized it could do no such thing.


 
firstly india do not have any intentions of invading pakistan or to occupy it. only action india will take if any future terrorist attack is linked to pak is surgical stikes at limited places.


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

Developereo said:


> I said that Indians are living vicariously through American might because India was not able to do anything militarily to Pakistan after 26/11 -- despite much bravado and chest thumping. That much has been proved above. The rest is you guys trying to save face by twisting and turning.
> 
> 
> 
> The discussion has always been about the spread of Buddhism throughout Asia.
> 
> 
> 
> I am talking about the persecution of Buddhism in India.
> 
> 
> 
> *Where did I deny that 'Indians' spread Indian culture? Who else would it be? I said it was mostly Buddhists, not Hindus.
> 
> Interesting that you mentally equate the word 'Hindu' with 'Indian'.
> *
> So much for secular India...


 
dude dude dude , your bias is so apparent now .

I mentioned Hindus because you said it was mainly buddhists who spread indian culture which is not true. 

That is why i asked you to read about hindu history of South East Asia but seeing your bias i think that is a futile excercise.

Nothing about secularism here .lol

About bravado and chest thumping ?

you really think we need to prove ourselves in front of people 90000 of who we made surrender on their own territory .

The only people you see chest thumping are Pakistanis about taking Kashmir from india but have not succeeded yet no matter how much they have tried . War , terrorism everything in 63 years .We don't need to prove ourselves to such a country .

Those reactions came out of anger after 26/11 and yes it was only your nukes that saved you nothing else.

Bottomline is after 26/11 the only country that lost face was Pakistan as usual .You can play with words to save whatever little of that 'ghairat' is left now but it won't change facts .

India was praised for showing restraint and Pakistan... the least said the better.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

Developereo said:


> Do you really think India would ever threaten to invade and occupy Pakistan like the US is doing in Afghanistan?
> 
> I said India threatened unilateral military action like the US did after 9/11. The extent of the action would, of necessity, be limited. But India realized it could do no such thing.


 
The truth is developoreo that you started in this thread trying to prove that Indians were trolling even though they were raising legitimate questions regarding this statement by China interms of the reality that we live in .Then when you were proven wrong you started talking about your pride in 26/11 and how India could not do anything about it ( In your opinion ofcourse) , then when challenged there you started talking about buddhism , then hinduism and now after proven wrong here as well you started attacking Indian (as well as mine) secular nature as well.

Truth is you are the only one trolling on this thread and the funny thing is you are now so much into it that you have gotten lost and have forgotten where you started .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## roadrunner

Geronimo2011 said:


> Yeah.. Like Osama in Pakistan was a false flag..


 
Oh stop being in denial. Colonel Purohit of the Indian Army has been found guilty of blowing up bits of India and saying it was Pakistan or Muslims. 

You'll respond that he's just one case, but he's not. There's a Hindutva network of the false flagging little fiends being uncovered. 
1) Rahul Gandhi even admits Saffron Terror is the biggest threat facing India. 
2) India has a history of falsifying DNA evidence. 

_The government in Indian-controlled Kashmir has acknowledged that DNA samples taken from five men blamed for the masscre of 35 Sikhs two years ago were tampered with. Those responsible for collecting and sending the samples had something to hide_ 
BBC News | SOUTH ASIA | Kashmir massacre samples 'faked'

India is just the general lying scoundrel in Asia. It's like Nixon said, they're the most aggresive, lying (slippery) people there. 

Must I quote Brother Huang Tsang's impression of Indians which are exactly like those of Nixon's also?


----------



## roadrunner

alphamale said:


> firstly india do not have any intentions of invading pakistan or to occupy it. only action india will take if any future terrorist attack is linked to pak is surgical stikes at limited places.


 
Don't be silly. India doesn't have the bravery to invade Pakistan in any way. It's always been like this throughout history.


----------



## Geronimo2011

roadrunner said:


> Do you know what the internal market is? You must be Vinod or related to him, go look up what the internal market is.


 
You do that dude.. Its easy to hide your ignorance behind belligerency but it looks childish at best and idiotic at worst.. 

The internal market is already being serviced. If one trade avenue is closed China will need an incremental demand from an alternate export or domestic market and not the existing demand.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

roadrunner said:


> Don't be silly. India doesn't have the bravery to invade Pakistan in any way. It's always been like this throughout history.


 
Here we go .

I am out of here


----------



## Geronimo2011

roadrunner said:


> Oh stop being in denial. Colonel Purohit of the Indian Army has been found guilty of blowing up bits of India and saying it was Pakistan or Muslims.
> 
> You'll respond that he's just one case, but he's not. There's a Hindutva network of the false flagging little fiends being uncovered.
> 1) Rahul Gandhi even admits Saffron Terror is the biggest threat facing India.
> 2) India has a history of falsifying DNA evidence.
> 
> _The government in Indian-controlled Kashmir has acknowledged that DNA samples taken from five men blamed for the masscre of 35 Sikhs two years ago were tampered with. Those responsible for collecting and sending the samples had something to hide_
> BBC News | SOUTH ASIA | Kashmir massacre samples 'faked'
> 
> India is just the general lying scoundrel in Asia. It's like Nixon said, they're the most aggresive, lying (slippery) people there.
> 
> Must I quote Brother Huang Tsang's impression of Indians which are exactly like those of Nixon's also?


 
So if India is the general lying scoundrel then in the words of the leaders of the same nations, Pakistan is the epicenter of terrorism, global migraine, a cheat who pads up its WOT bills and a liar who plays both sides against each other in WOT. 

See how easy it is to generalize a country based on sound bytes.. I know this will get me banned, but then so be it.


----------



## Geronimo2011

roadrunner said:


> Don't be silly. India doesn't have the bravery to invade Pakistan in any way. It's always been like this throughout history.


 
Err.. 1971.. Carved you up and made 2 of you from One.. Didnt we ??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Developereo

nick_indian said:


> dude dude dude , your bias is so apparent now .
> 
> I mentioned Hindus because you said it was mainly buddhists who spread indian culture which is not true.
> 
> That is why i asked you to read about hindu history of South East Asia but seeing your bias i think that is a futile excercise.



I go by empirical evidence, not unverifiable claims of dubious authenticity. Most of Asia follows variations of Buddhism, not Hinduism.



nick_indian said:


> Nothing about secularism here .lol
> 
> About bravado and chest thumping ?
> 
> you really think we need to prove ourselves in front of people 90000 of who we made surrender on their own territory .
> 
> The only people you see chest thumping are Pakistanis about taking Kashmir from india but have not succeeded yet no matter how much they have tried . War , terrorism everything in 63 years .We don't need to prove ourselves to such a country .
> 
> Those reactions came out of anger after 26/11 and yes it was only your nukes that saved you nothing else.
> 
> Bottomline is after 26/11 the only country that lost face was Pakistan as usual .You can play with words to save whatever little of that 'ghairat' is left now but it won't change facts .



I see we are now running off into 1971, Kashmir and what else?



nick_indian said:


> India was praised for showing restraint and Pakistan... the least said the better.



Consolation prize after the futile chest thumping fizzled out.



nick_indian said:


> The truth is developoreo that you started in this thread trying to prove that Indians were trolling even though they were raising legitimate questions regarding this statement by China interms of the reality that we live in



Nonsense. I showed a sampling of posts just from the first few pages where Indians were making troll posts.
The post is still there if you look back.



nick_indian said:


> .Then when you were proven wrong you started talking about your pride in 26/11 and how India could not do anything about it ( In your opinion ofcourse) ,



The comment about 26/11 was to put in context why Indians always jump with joy every time there is American military action within Pakistan. As we see in this thread and elsewhere. It is to explain the motivation for Indian trolling.



nick_indian said:


> then when challenged there you started talking about buddhism , then hinduism



That was in response to Vinod's reference to one of my posts. Again, feel free to scan back to see where he, not I, brought up the subject.



nick_indian said:


> and now after proven wrong here as well you started attacking Indian (as well as mine) secular nature as well.


 
You were caught with your Freudian slip. It's funny more than anything else.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## roadrunner

Geronimo2011 said:


> So if India is the general lying scoundrel then in the words of the leaders of the same nations, Pakistan is the epicenter of terrorism, global migraine, a cheat who pads up its WOT bills and a liar who plays both sides against each other in WOT.
> 
> See how easy it is to generalize a country based on sound bytes.. I know this will get me banned, but then so be it.


 
Don't be silly. No world leader or anyone of significance has said that.


----------



## roadrunner

Geronimo2011 said:


> Err.. 1971.. Carved you up and made 2 of you from One.. Didnt we ??


 
Not without external help so it can hardly count. 

India is generally impotent, even the Indians know it.


----------



## roadrunner

I'm just using historical evidence as a guide to show the consistent characteristics that have always recurred with India or Bharat.


----------



## Vinod2070

huzihaidao12 said:


> Rest assured that I now have a deep sense of how the Indians like to play games, and I have some new ideas on the way of Indian , I think this is a good harvest. you know what I mean, so like to play games, do not Any real meaning, do you think what are the number of Chinese members or members of Pakistan who agree with your game? do not get too addicted to the game, bit overestimating his role. gamit is smart, although some extreme, but I can feel he can have a Serious discussion, not as some Indians.


 
As you wish.

I still look forward to some good discussions with Chinese members, It always helps to understand the others who think differently from you.

It also helps to come with an open mind.


----------



## ramu

roadrunner said:


> Not without external help so it can hardly count.
> 
> India is generally impotent, even the Indians know it.


 
It does not matter what you count and what you dont. Pakistan was just too lucky to have India with MMS. If it were any other leader, we would have had a war. I am not saying anything about the result but take it from me, Pakistan would pay.


---------- Post added at 10:18 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:17 PM ----------




roadrunner said:


> Don't be silly. No world leader or anyone of significance has said that.


 
Did you forget David Cameroon ?


----------



## IndianArmy

roadrunner said:


> Not without external help so it can hardly count.
> 
> India is generally impotent, even the Indians know it.


 
No Country has managed to Scale up the war out of its boundaries without external Assistance... Its a Part of Strategic Hierarchy according to which a war is planned and Executed, A Country dosent become Impotent if a Daring Military Operation is Conducted by using a Hostile Countries Asset...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## thebrownguy

roadrunner said:


> Oh stop being in denial. Colonel Purohit of the Indian Army has been found guilty of blowing up bits of India and saying it was Pakistan or Muslims.
> 
> You'll respond that he's just one case, but he's not. There's a Hindutva network of the false flagging little fiends being uncovered.
> 1) Rahul Gandhi even admits Saffron Terror is the biggest threat facing India.
> 2) India has a history of falsifying DNA evidence.
> 
> _The government in Indian-controlled Kashmir has acknowledged that DNA samples taken from five men blamed for the masscre of 35 Sikhs two years ago were tampered with. Those responsible for collecting and sending the samples had something to hide_
> BBC News | SOUTH ASIA | Kashmir massacre samples 'faked'
> 
> India is just the general lying scoundrel in Asia. It's like Nixon said, they're the most aggresive, lying (slippery) people there.
> 
> Must I quote Brother Huang Tsang's impression of Indians which are exactly like those of Nixon's also?


 
Or should I quote former US secretary Albright where she called Pakistan an *"International Migraine."*?
Talking of Col. Purohit, right now he is in a place where he rightfully belongs, ie PRISON. Not roaming freely on the streets like your Hafiz Sayeed.
It has been proven time and again Pakistani soil has been refuge for radicals who have been exporting terror to other countries. OBL, Shehzad, Hafiz Sayeed, Dawood, David Headley all seem to have a Pakistani connection.


----------



## mastaan

roadrunner said:


> Do you know what the internal market is? You must be Vinod or related to him, go look up what the internal market is.


 
I am sorry, I expect better from a Think Tank designated poster...

Sire, If everything was so easily absorbable by Internal Market (or home economy), then China wouldn't have needed to bring in such a massive simulation program of their own... Don't you think so? All that extra cap-ex was to absorb some of the existing capacities and some utilized to release funds to generate more capacity by way of low cost lending, to ensure that the economic cycle keeps working.... And that eventually led a fears of a china based real estate bubble, for which the government had to again raise the interest rates to tighten the liquidity... It is one of china's biggest problem... Funding growth in times of recession, without inflaming inflationary pressures... And if your theory is to be true, then their internal market will consumer all their produce in case of a reduction in demand, which did not happen in 2008/9 and they would not have needed their own simulation program... The fact is that China is one of the most closely coupled market with US & developed world economies... Had, what you say been the case, China would not have artificially peg it's currency levels a fixed levels against USD... It needs American demand to progress

Any Surplus economy, examples being Japan, China or Germany needs a robust global demand to prosper as this demand helps them bring in more cash (investments) and that demands also helps create scale, which then helps the exporter to drive costs even lower due to benefits of scale... You turned the economics upside down and you say, internal demand will suffice... Did you even study how Germany suddenly grew so strong the moment Euro depreciated against USD.. and even then it was not able to match it's 2006-2007 growth levels because the external demand was not there and that effected the earning capability and thus spending capability of their own population, which produced a lot of stuff (read vehicles etc) for US and other developed markets...

Second, it is not only the internal demand... China's main leverage weapon is it's 1trillion dollar war chest of american bonds... That it can threaten American with by way of threating to call its loan... It can not do that because, the moment china does that, $ will dive like crazy and suddenly their investments or war chest will have no meaning... Think of the mayhem that such an action will cause to the world... All of us will be rolled back to Stone Age...

China does not have as strong a local market as its Export market, because China is fundamentally a kick-a$$ manufacturing hub and it can not consume all of it and exports majority of it's produce. Compare that to India, where reliance on export is around 30% of our produce and we consume the remainder of our manufacturing, agriculture and services locally.. an exact opposite of China, however, we seriously lack the speed, efficiency and scale of Chinese market... and that is why China's internal market CAN NOT take care of its exports quota... 

I give you one more example of China's need of the west... World's total steel production is around 1400million tonnes... china only controls 35-40% of this supply and after olympics, needs only 50% of this 40% (i.e. 20% of world steel demand)...If the exports drop to zilch... The remaining 280million tonnes can not be exported and can not be consumed... You can not build inventories with that kind of a capacity... So what are the options? Reduce capacity, operate at 10% capacity, cut manpower, cut prices & thus profitability... You see the vicious cycle coming back? 

I'll be happy to answer any questions on my rant! Have a good evening!

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

Developereo said:


> *I go by empirical evidence, not unverifiable claims of dubious authenticity. Most of Asia follows variations of Buddhism, not Hinduism.*
> 
> 
> 
> *I see we are now running off into 1971, Kashmir and what else?
> *
> 
> 
> Consolation prize after the futile chest thumping fizzled out.
> 
> 
> 
> Nonsense. I showed a sampling of posts just from the first few pages where Indians were making troll posts.
> The post is still there if you look back.
> 
> 
> 
> The comment about 26/11 was to put in context why Indians always jump with joy every time there is American military action within Pakistan. As we see in this thread and elsewhere. It is to explain the motivation for Indian trolling.
> 
> 
> 
> That was in response to Vinod's reference to one of my posts. Again, feel free to scan back to see where he, not I, brought up the subject.
> 
> 
> 
> You were caught with your Freudian slip. It's funny more than anything else.


 
empirical evidence ?lol

Just accept it that your bias never let you read about hindu history of south east asia . you have just proved it.

About 1971 and kashmir , are you the only one who is allowed to deviate from the topic on this forum ? and when returned in kind why do you then whine ?

About the freudian slip part , I am still trying to find out what slip you are talking about but before that try looking downwards you have been caught with your pants down trolling on this thread and continuing and then having the audacity to whine when someone returns it to you .don't start what you are incapable to continue .


----------



## Srinivas

Stupid Rant from china which is indirectly supporting terror sancturies in pakistan. I strongly feel US is planning another rais on pak. *So Get ready for a war with US china*. As far as india is concerned India knows lot of other covert ways to deal with terror in pak.


----------



## Vinod2070

Developereo said:


> Did India threaten military action?



No! Unless you consider "all options open before a final decision is taken" as a threat.



> Did it execute military action?



No!



> You guys can keep spinning...







> Yes, we know that when you get desperate at losing a discussion you jump off into Islam bashing.



How refreshingly new accusation!



> Here we go. Start bashing Islam when someone points out the dark history of Hinduism.



There was nothing dark about the history of Pakistanis' ancestors in the pre Jahiliyah period. At least compared to post jahiliyah.



> Pathetic!



Have to agree with you. This is a pathetic attitude to have, to abuse one's own ancestors and make heroes out of the worst bigots.



> Was Buddhism persecuted in India almost to the point of disappearance -- long before Muslims showed up?



It was not persecuted. People didn't convert to Buddhism in the sense of conversion to Islam or Christianity. It was always fuzzy.

People just glided back to their old belief system as the state support moved towards the old system.



> Yes. End of discussion.


 
Glad you understood. Finally.



> Where did I sat India wanted a full scale invasion?
> I said "chest thumping" and military strikes.
> India could do neither.
> And still can't.
> 
> Deal with it.



Its a lot of hallucination. There was never any decision taken about military strikes, not in the public domain at least.

You have been hallucinating in claiming this based on nothing but indirect heresy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Vinod2070

roadrunner said:


> Don't be silly. *India doesn't have the bravery to invade Pakistan in any way.* It's always been like this throughout history.


 
Why I am not surprised.

I have seen too many of you tribals talk this way. But 90000 of you raised your hands at the first sight of our soldiers as well.

That was after a few 100 years of 10000 of you fought so bravely by just 21 Indians.

But when did facts ever get to you guys!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

Vinod2070 said:


> Why I am not surprised.
> 
> I have seen too many of you tribals talk this way. But 90000 of you raised your hands at the first sight of our soldiers as well.
> 
> That was after a few 100 years of 10000 of you fought so bravely by just 21 Indians.
> 
> But when did facts ever get to you guys!


 
These are the people we are debating history with .

The other guy doesn't even want to learn about hinduism history outside the sub-continent . why?He goes by empirical evidence. lol

You can teach stuff to the dumbest of persons but when bias has clogged someone's mind the way it has done with some Pakistanis it is impossible .

We are debating history with people most of who believe they ruled over Hindus for 1000 years when facts are not anywhere even near that and that 1 muslim is equal to 10 hindus . what a waste of time man ,but what can i do i am just addicted to my laptop .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KSRaj

Developereo said:


> I will do better. I will show you where the US tells India not to compare 26/11 with 9/11
> 
> Do Not Compare 26/11 With 9/11 : US Tells India



In simple lingo, that is not 'doing one better'. An apt description of what's been done here: 'Running away from a challenge'!


----------



## Vinod2070

Developereo said:


> I said India did a lot of chest thumping after 26/11 but realized they could not attack Pakistan like the US had attacked Afghanistan. And I showed statements by your foreign minister to the effect that India could do surgical strikes within Pakistan.
> 
> Did India do these strikes? No
> Was it futile chest thumping? Yes
> Hence the Indian bravado of jumping for joy every time the US attacks Paksitan.
> 
> It doesn't matter how much you guys dance around now to downplay the futile chest thumping. As I posted above, even the US told India to get a reality check and not compare 26/11 to 9/11.
> 
> 
> 
> Is the predominant religion in most of East Asia Buddhism or Hinduism?
> 
> Since Buddhism derived from Hinduism, of course there would be Hindu influences acquired via Buddhism. But the fact remains that in India Hinduism is the dominant religion with Buddhism as the minority. Whereas in the rest of Asia, it is reversed. Reason being that most of the initial influence was from Buddhists, nor Hindus.
> 
> What is futile is getting Indians to admit the dark periods of their history.


 
Actually Hinduism was the predominant religion of Malaysia and Indonesia.

Even now you go to Thailand and check out the statue at the Bangkok airport about a famous Hindu mythological scene of Samudra manthan.

Hinduism and Buddhism are not two separate religions as you would like to project. We consider Buddhism as a branch of Hinduism, a reformist movement.

In terms that are easy to understand for you, it may be like the rise of Sufism in Islam compared to Salafism (and assuming it happens peacefully). People may just glide into a new way and glide back.


----------



## Vinod2070

Developereo said:


> I go by empirical evidence, not unverifiable claims of dubious authenticity. Most of Asia follows variations of Buddhism, not Hinduism.


 
Didn't you agree that Buddhism derived from Hinduism?

So a variation of a variation still remains a variation of the original?

I went to Thailand recently and they were proudly saying the same thing, the tremendous commonality between Hinduism and Buddhism. I saw it in temples all over.


----------



## KSRaj

Developereo said:


> The issue was the spread of Buddhism in ancient times. It happened long before Islam came to India, therefore Islam is irrelevant to the topic.
> 
> 
> 
> So, let's see this now...
> 
> India was predominantly Hindu with a minority of Buddhists. And as Indian culture spread outwards, it was the minority Buddhist religion, not the majority Hindu religion that permeated the rest of Asia?
> 
> The logical explanation is that the cultural spread was spearheaded by the minority Buddhists, not the majority Hindus. Reason being the Buddhists were fleeing persecution in India.


 

Developereo,

Is it that difficult to get half-a-decent history book and read through it with an uncluttered mind? While your statements are without any doubt got nothing to do with history, the reasoning behind it is absolutely moronic!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## KSRaj

huzihaidao12 said:


> Vinod2070, I know that your self-esteem is cheaper than your satisfaction from the game of words. I originally wanted to continue playing the game and you, let us look at and try to find where is the yourlowestof self-esteem. It is a more interesting game . but I decided to say something more valuable, listen or not listen in you.
> 
> I have had a frank attitude to the Indian members, because I think we may have a deep misunderstanding, so I always answered patiently and carefully all the problems of members of India, as long as your attitude is real. As I said before, use objective approach to communication, allows us to find more common ground than differences in the laissez-faire worthless game. In particular, this divergence is not a true story, just because some people misunderstand, or inconsistent with the responsibility of the laissez-faire. it is not worth it , we will pay more, prices for our problem.
> 
> Game can not get any real thing, here is a good example. See the situation in Central and South Asia, the game feels too much, it is important one of the reasons to not to curb extremism. A game just to take another game, and who concerned about the true story? If we allow all the games, there would be no good future. For example, Vinod2070 bit overestimating to paly game, I am sure, both China and other members of the members will not be a good impression on him. I have a good feeling in PDF, so the higher expectations,, there can be a good place for the exchange. not just a place to spread the game. I might expect to be high, without any coercion, all look at our free will, I hope to get more value discussion, it certainly allows us to find some real things than games.
> 
> That is all, may only be a fantasy.


 
English is not my first, second or third language, my fifth in fact! So I do not claim to have any mastery over it. So whenever I write anything, I go over it to make sure it is understandable. You have written such a long commentary, it would be tragic if nobody understood it!


----------



## Vinod2070

nick_indian said:


> These are the people we are debating history with .
> 
> The other guy doesn't even want to learn about hinduism history outside the sub-continent . why?He goes by empirical evidence. lol
> 
> You can teach stuff to the dumbest of persons but when bias has clogged someone's mind the way it has done with some Pakistanis it is impossible .
> 
> We are debating history with people most of who believe they ruled over Hindus for 1000 years when facts are not anywhere even near that and that 1 muslim is equal to 10 hindus . what a waste of time man ,but what can i do i am just addicted to my laptop .


 
Wait till you hear of ancient Pakistan, vedism (as opposed to Hinduism), Pakistan being true India, 1000s of year rule by the Pakistani converts, all civilization to India being brought by the invaders and much more.

There is a serious dose of Pakistani studies that some of these guys are so high on.

The best stuff from the poppy fields of Afghanistan would pale in comparison.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

Vinod2070 said:


> Actually Hinduism was the predominant religion of Malaysia and Indonesia.
> 
> Even now you go to Thailand and check out the status at the Bangkok airport about a famous Hindu mythological scene of Samudra manthan.
> 
> Hinduism and Buddhism are not two separate religions as you would like to project. We consider Buddhism as a branch of Hinduism, a reformist movement.
> 
> In terms that are easy to understand for you, it may be like the rise of Sufism in Islam compared to Salafism (and assuming it happens peacefully). People may just glide into a new way and glide back.


 
Don't bother explaining anything , he known all this stuff , do you think he doesn't have access to google ?

Just blinded by bias .

On a sidenote the thais and cambodians were fighting each other a few months ago on the border over an ancient hindu temple.

Battle rages over Hindu temple on Thai-Cambodian border - CAMBODIA - THAILAND - FRANCE 24


----------



## modern_newton

roadrunner said:


> I'm just using historical evidence as a guide to show the consistent characteristics that have always recurred with India or Bharat.


 
I always wonder why so many invader/rulers came to India and ruled there. Why peoples of hindustan( hindus)were unable to defend their land from occupation. these invaders brought different religions


----------



## Vinod2070

nick_indian said:


> Don't bother explaining anything , he known all this stuff , do you think he doesn't have access to google ?
> 
> Just blinded by bias .
> 
> On a sidenote the thais and cambodians were fighting each other a few months ago on the border over an ancient hindu temple.


 
Now you reminded me of Angkor Wat, the largest Hindu temple complex in the world. I guess it is the largest religious complex for any religion.












But yes, it is impossible to argue with someone who is in denial. Dealing with ignorants is easier.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

modern_newton said:


> I always wonder why so many invader/rulers came to India and ruled there. Why peoples of hindustan( hindus)were unable to defend their land from occupation. these invaders brought different religions


 
ask this question to your ancestors first , 

Why did you convert to the invaders religion after you lost ?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Vinod2070

In addition, Hindu religious mythology is spread all over Asia, from much before Buddhism.

Ramayana is part of mythology in so many Asian countries, from Sri Lanka to Thailand to Cambodia to Japan to Korea to Indonesia to Vietnam to even Russia!

One would never know what was the real extent of our great civilization. I hope a proper study is carried out about it.


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

Vinod2070 said:


> In addition, Hindu religious mythology is spread all over Asia, from much before Buddhism.
> 
> Ramayana is part of mythology in so many Asian countries, from Sri Lanka to Thailand to Cambodia to Japan to Korea to Indonesia to Vietnam to even Russia!
> 
> One would never know what was the real extent of our great civilization. I hope a proper study is carried out about it.


 
Absolutely and lets not even get into Yoga and Kamasutra .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## roadrunner

Vinod2070 said:


> Why I am not surprised.
> 
> I have seen too many of you tribals talk this way. But 90000 of you raised your hands at the first sight of our soldiers as well.
> 
> That was after a few 100 years of 10000 of you fought so bravely by just 21 Indians.
> 
> But when did facts ever get to you guys!


 
the 90,000 proves my point because it was a combined effort. India knows it is impotent to do anything on its own. It's so well known it's become fact. 

The 21 Indians versus 10,000 tribals is a fictional story. The event itself did occur, and numbers were in favour of the attacking side. However weaponry was not and more importantly taking a hilltop fort is virtually impossible (unless Indians are inside).


----------



## roadrunner

Vinod2070 said:


> Actually Hinduism was the predominant religion of Malaysia and Indonesia.
> 
> Even now you go to Thailand and check out the statue at the Bangkok airport about a famous Hindu mythological scene of Samudra manthan.
> 
> Hinduism and Buddhism are not two separate religions as you would like to project. We consider Buddhism as a branch of Hinduism, a reformist movement.
> 
> In terms that are easy to understand for you, it may be like the rise of Sufism in Islam compared to Salafism (and assuming it happens peacefully). People may just glide into a new way and glide back.


 
Buddhism and Hinduism are very seperate religions. 

Their only similarities exist because of their sanskritized roots.


----------



## Vinod2070

Did you consider my advice about taking that 101 course?

May just help you start making some sense. 

---------- Post added at 11:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:53 PM ----------




roadrunner said:


> Buddhism and Hinduism are very seperate religions.
> 
> Their only similarities exist because of their sanskritized roots.


 
Your ignorance doesn't surprise me. I have been used to it.


----------



## roadrunner

Vinod2070 said:


> In addition, Hindu religious mythology is spread all over Asia, from much before Buddhism.
> 
> Ramayana is part of mythology in so many Asian countries, from Sri Lanka to Thailand to Cambodia to Japan to Korea to Indonesia to Vietnam to even Russia!
> 
> One would never know what was the real extent of our great civilization. I hope a proper study is carried out about it.


 
Hinduism existed in bits in Indonesia and one or two other places. Certainly not Russia and I'm doubtful of anything significant in Cambodia Vietnam Japan.


----------



## Vinod2070

I see you are a fan of Joseph Goebbels.

He would be proud of you for trying. Success is another matter.


----------



## roadrunner

whatever. You're too lacking in wit to bother having a troll argument with. Try sticking to incorrect facts so i can ridicule them instead of this boarishness.


----------



## ZhengHe

Unbeliever said:


> all talk from China again..
> 
> *I have the strong feeling that over the last couple of month this forum has been almost taken over by Chinese propaganda agents*, even if they are not professionals. There are dozens of threads on this issue and the Chinese posters suck up to the Pakistanis in such an obvious fashion (even in unrelated threads) it is almost funny.
> 
> Remember who really came to your aid when tens of thousands of Pakistanis were about to starve to death after the flood. The US and EU send you billions in humanitarian aid, the US flew rescue missions etc.
> The US is paying your military bills.
> 
> What has China done, except for talking?
> 
> I mean if you are so keen on being China's canon-fodder go ahead, but don't kid yourself and think the Chinese want to do anything else but use you.


 
LMAO!!!! Talk about conspiracy! AHHAHAAH 

China is all talk? Since when? China never declared such position for Pakistan until now.

And even now the US and Pakistan are STILL ALLIES against the ongoing "war on terror". the Pakistani government authorizes the presence of US military in their own country. That is their choice.

If you want to hear "all talk" go check out India media and hear the sound tracks they play along with their stories LOL


----------



## Vinod2070

roadrunner said:


> Hinduism existed in bits in Indonesia and one or two other places. Certainly not Russia and I'm doubtful of anything significant in Cambodia Vietnam Japan.


 
Read the previous page. Read about Angkor Wat.

Frankly just forget all that you think you know and start afresh.

You are the most ignorant person I have ever seen on forums. On any topic.

TRUE WORLD HISTORY- RAMAYANA


----------



## roadrunner

a website calling itself "Ramayana the true would history you never knew about" is really going to be correct. duh


----------



## ZhengHe

Unbeliever said:


> *Some Indians here probably false flag because a lot of Pakistani posters are so hostile towards Indians *that they won't even consider posts if they come from an Indian.
> That is at least the sense that I, as an "outsider" get. It is no excuse but an attempt at an explanation.
> 
> But Be that as it may, you must see through that propaganda from the Chinese posters, that was the point I was trying to make.


 
The same can be said the other way around. Don't be so bias. 

And what grounds do you have to call post from Chinese here propaganda? LOL I guess post here from India are also propaganda.


----------



## wmdisinfo

phsy-ops india even fails in this lol


----------



## roadrunner

i'll read about ankhor a bit later.


----------



## Vinod2070

roadrunner said:


> a website calling itself "Ramayana the true would history you never knew about" is really going to be correct. duh


 
But an "ancient Pakistan" obsessed Madressa graduate tribal would be correct? Duh.


----------



## huzihaidao12

KSRaj said:


> English is not my first, second or third language, my fifth in fact! So I do not claim to have any mastery over it. So whenever I write anything, I go over it to make sure it is understandable. You have written such a long commentary, it would be tragic if nobody understood it!


 
Please, understand now? 

I'm very sorry for you and other members. PDF has a wide tolerance for my broken English, so I can participate in a lot of discussion, but I may be too used to it, this is my problem, I should be more responsible for the tolerance of PDF, I should more careful to modify. Anyway, thank you read my post, I promise to be more patience to modify in later post. very sorry.




huzihaidao12 said:


> Vinod2070, I know your self-esteem is cheaper than your satisfaction from words game. I originally wanted to continue playing the game and you, so we can find where is your lowest line of self-esteem. It is a more interesting game. But I decided to say something of more valuable, listen or not listen, you decide.
> 
> I have had a frank attitude to Indian members, because I think we may have a deep misunderstanding, so I always answered all the problems of members of India with patiently and carefully attitude, as long as your attitude also is real. As I said , use objective approachcan allow us to find more common, can better solve the differences. In particular, those differences is not a true story, just because some people misunderstand or even know, but letting our differences. it is not worth it, we certainly will pay more prices for our problem.
> 
> Game can not get any real thing, a good example. See the situation in Central and South Asia, too much game feels, it is one of the important reasons for not curb extremism. A game just to take another game, but who concerned about true story? If we did all just for the games, there would be no good future. For example, Vinod2070 too overestimating the role of the game, I am sure, China members and other members will not a good impression on him, not to go agreed to provide his view. I have a good feeling in PDF, so I have higher expectations, this is a good place for the exchange. not just a spread game place. I might expect too high, without any coercion, all free will , I hope to get more value discussion, it certainly allows us to find some real things than just addicted to games.
> 
> That is all, may only be a fantasy.


----------



## mastaan

Shall we get back to the Topic please.... Pakistan, China, attacking et all????


----------



## Vinod2070

^^ Mate, no one is blaming you. None of us has English as a first language and we have varying degree of proficiency for obvious reasons.

I try my best to understand you. Sometimes I fail and give up. Nothing to feel bad about for anyone.


----------



## Dance

ZhengHe said:


> If you want to hear "all talk" go check out India media and hear the sound tracks they play along with their stories LOL


 
I would just ignore the indian media if I were you. They are one of the most unprofessional, childish, retarded media outlets out there. No one takes them seriously and theres a reason why some of their news papers have names like TOIlet.


----------



## ZhengHe

ramu said:


> All talk no action from China. Instead of making big statements in media, China should take off its gloves and get its hands dirty.
> 
> Flash: Drone strikes kill 6 in Pak


 
You see, the thing is, Pakistani Government permits the drone strikes. Are you suggesting China step in and tell Pakistan what to do? Pakistan makes their own decisions. However, if one day Pakistan tells US to stop and the US continues then we will possibly see a different reaction from China. 

I don't see how China is "no action" but I do see how you as an Indian is insecure about the growing ties between Pakistan and China.


----------



## Vinod2070

^^ A great example of the best in breed professional Pakistani media. Just for you. 






Enjoy.


----------



## ZhengHe

humanfirst said:


> There was american missile strike some hours ago which killed 6..Will china react since attack on pakistan is considered an attack against itself?


 
Again, the US and PAK are still currently allies. Pakistani government allows the strikes and the presence of US military. Until Pakistan tells the US to leave or stop the strikes we won't see any interference from China unless requested by Pakistan.

Why is this so hard to contemplate? Indians are way too desperate, worry about your own country.


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

ZhengHe said:


> Again, the US and PAK are still currently allies. Pakistani government allows the strikes and the presence of US military. Until Pakistan tells the US to leave or stop the strikes we won't see any interference from China unless requested by Pakistan.
> 
> Why is this so hard to contemplate?


 
Buddy, we've been repeating the same thing time and time again on this thread.

Yet within the next page, it will have been forgotten again.

They are too "hopeful" for a full-scale war. That's why they keep overlooking the fact that Pakistan and America are still allies.


----------



## CardSharp

All this blah blah about US violations in Pakistan aside, I think the warning applies much more to India vis-a-vis Pakistan than the US's relationship with Pakistan (since they are still Pakistani allies)


----------



## Dance

Vinod2070 said:


> ^^ A great example of the best in breed professional Pakistani media. Just for you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy.


 
^^ A great example of the best in breed professional india media. Just for you. He's obviously gotten down the part of talking non sense like the indian media perfectly. 

Enjoy.


----------



## Pioneerfirst

Do not wait for a time when Pakistan is attacked and it need help from any country.We should sort out our issues at our own.
We have enemy in our own line we just need to identify them.


----------



## huzihaidao12

Vinod2070 said:


> ^^ Mate, no one is blaming you. None of us has English as a first language and we have varying degree of proficiency for obvious reasons.
> 
> I try my best to understand you. Sometimes I fail and give up. Nothing to feel bad about for anyone.


 
Thank you for the really good attitude, even though I have some attack on you. your attitude is good and I appreciate it. This attitude makes me a little embarrassed.

But I still suggest that since you obvious can not get something, better to use an objective manner, I think it is better to communicate. at least, better than typing game.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CardSharp

huzihaidao12 said:


> Thank you for the really good attitude, even though I have some attack on you. your attitude is good and I appreciate it. This attitude makes me a little embarrassed.
> 
> But I still recommend, since you obvious can not get something better to use an objective manner, I think it is better to communicate. at least, better than typing game.



He deserves it trust me.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## huzihaidao12

CardSharp said:


> He deserves it trust me.


 
He has a too good attitude, I can only remain silent. China's education is someone to give you a face, you have to return him a face.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CardSharp

huzihaidao12 said:


> He has a too good attitude, I can only remain silent. China's education is someone to give you a face, you have to return him a face.


 

I know, but when the next China-India topic gets posted, don't expect him to stop playing his games.


----------



## Urbanized Greyhound

So this warning given by China was basically for India not for the U.S. Even so ..if there was a surgical strike by India on training camps etc ...what exactly can China do about it ?


----------



## CardSharp

Urbanized Greyhound said:


> So this warning given by China was basically for India not for the U.S. Even so ..if there was a surgical strike by India on training camps etc ...what exactly can China do about it ?


 
Position strike forces at the border and theatre missile forces (300-400km) within distance of New Delhi.


----------



## CardSharp

Despite what the Indian media trumpets everyday, the China side of the China-India border is pretty demilitarized as compared to our border with Vietnam or the coast facing the Taiwan straits. This could change.


----------



## CardSharp

Here is the area where some of China's extended range rocket artillery can be placed to hit New Delhi.


----------



## huzihaidao12

Urbanized Greyhound said:


> So this warning given by China was basically for India not for the U.S. Even so ..if there was a surgical strike by India on training camps etc ...what exactly can China do about it ?


 
My personal view, if there is a security commitment, then China will do all necessary actions to stop India attacks, but China should not expand the war. Our goal should be to continue to maintain peace and stability in South Asia. But war is not predictable, who knows what will happen, so best not to fire, it is not interesting enough.


----------



## Jade

A dumb thread and 36 pages !


----------



## Urbanized Greyhound

CardSharp said:


> Position strike forces at the border and theatre missile forces (300-400km) within distance of New Delhi.


 
And India wont counter ? a similar response by India is guaranteed ...probably a massive increase in the flying sorties of MKIs on the Eastern front with our Cruise missile aimed at Tibetan silos .


Remarkably despite all the hallabaloo about the so called two font war - this is exactly what Gen Kapoor envisioned  - Now see how accurate the scenario he predicted is ....


----------



## CardSharp

Urbanized Greyhound said:


> And India wont counter ? a similar response by India is guaranteed ...probably a massive increase in the flying sorties of MKIs on the Eastern front with our Cruise missile aimed at Tibetan silos .


 

Basically if China sits a strike forces on India's border. India cannot conduct offensive operations against Pakistan without risking a two front war against the People Liberation Army.


----------



## Jackdaws

The extent of Chinese support would be diplomatic and utilization of the veto in the UN - else the Chinese will not do jack. And they are right - why get embroiled in a fight which is not theirs?


----------



## CardSharp

Urbanized Greyhound said:


> And India wont counter ? a similar response by India is guaranteed ...probably a massive increase in the flying sorties of MKIs on the Eastern front with our Cruise missile aimed at Tibetan silos .


 
Does India have enough planes to increase sorties at the Tibet border and conduct an air war against Pakistan?


----------



## Urbanized Greyhound

> Sure if you think the IA can match the PLA at the border and still conduct an offensive operation against Pakistan.




I dont need to think ...This is EXACTLY what the IA is geared to do ...hold the line on the Eastern Front ...offensive on the West ....

All the strategies Cold start , Two font war etc etc ...and all the preparations and allotments of mountain corps and divisions etc are geared towards this particular scenario.


----------



## CardSharp

Urbanized Greyhound said:


> I dont need to think ...This is EXACTLY what the IA is geared to do ...hold the line on the Eastern Front ...offensive on the West ....
> 
> All the strategies Cold start , Two font war etc etc ...and all the preparations and allotments of mountain corps and divisions etc are geared towards this particular scenario.


 
You're being unrealistic. My advice India should stop thinking about "punishing" Pakistan and take steps to recognize Pakistan's fear of India. That is the root of their terror campaign against India.


----------



## Urbanized Greyhound

huzihaidao12 said:


> My personal view,* if there is a security commitment*, then China will do all necessary actions to stop India attacks, but China should not expand the war. Our goal should be to continue to maintain peace and stability in South Asia. But war is not predictable, who knows what will happen, so best not to fire, it is not interesting enough.


 
The only reason India may attack is NOT to capture territory , invade etc etc...but 

1) to eliminate terrorists in the event of a terrorist attack

2) to crack down on training camps and terrorist safe havens 

so if China protects its ally after a terrorist attack , it is tantamount to encouraging terrorism against India.


----------



## CardSharp

Here's something I posted on anther thread.



CardSharp said:


> I can't help wondering if this Indian rapid spending to gain rough parity with China's ramping up of defence spending is a good idea.
> 
> China's expansion is focused toward several concrete goals, such as winning a confrontation over the Taiwan straits, maintaining the balance of power on the Korean peninsular, control of the China seas south and east, and working towards blue water power projection to protect its commerce towards Malacca straits and beyond.
> 
> Why is India expanding at an equal pace to China? Well it seems to me on the surface of it, there are a couple of reason and their merits vary. One, India is a rapidly growing economy looking to take what it think is its rightful place amongst the traditional great powers, and you can't be a great power without the military heft. Two, to get rid of that nagging feeling of vulnerability that India picked up when it was defeated pretty effortless in 1962. China is expanding and India vowing never to let 1962 repeat, wants to keep pace, matching every China's breakthrough with arm purchases. Three, Pakistan, the eternal foe. India wants to put Pakistani terrorism in the dirt and hopefully Pakistan along with it for all the past grievances.
> 
> But these are all vague objectives, what kind of contingency can you plan for against China when China isn't even paying much attention to its western borders except with an eye on stopping terrorist infiltration (hence the SCO and continuing cooperation with Pakistan)? And how much "military heft" do you reckon is enough for a 'great power'? as much as the UK? as much as China? As much as the US? Where do you want to be and how much are you willing to spend to get there on borrowed gear (ie bought without the means of production). And lastly Pakistan, do you really think that conventional military capabilities are what's going to deter Pakistan? You can't afford a war that will derail your growth, Pakistan knows this, and they will keep pushing to the limits by unofficial support for irregulars and Jihadis. They hate you so much and are so fearful that they are grasping live coals in their bare hands to throw in your eyes, even if they get burned. You think that making them feel more vulnerable by conventional capabilities and meddling in Afg. is going to make them renounce support for terrorism?


----------



## CardSharp

Urbanized Greyhound said:


> The only reason India may attack is NOT to capture territory , invade etc etc...but
> 
> 1) to eliminate terrorists in the event of a terrorist attack
> 
> 2) to crack down on training camps and terrorist safe havens
> 
> so if China protects its ally after a terrorist attack , it is tantamount to encouraging terrorism against India.


 
Looks like my answer from #535 anticipated this post.




CardSharp said:


> You're being unrealistic. My advice India should stop thinking about "punishing" Pakistan and take steps to recognize Pakistan's fear of India. That is the root of their terror campaign against India.


----------



## Abhishek_

CardSharp said:


> You're being unrealistic. My advice* India should stop thinking about "punishing" Pakistan and take steps to recognize Pakistan's fear of India*. That is the root of their terror campaign against India.


 
we realize their fear. we also realize the fear is self-induced.


----------



## ZhengHe

Urbanized Greyhound said:


> So this warning given by China was basically for India not for the U.S. Even so ..if there was a surgical strike by India on training camps etc ...what exactly can China do about it ?


 
Expect another 1962.


----------



## Jade

CardSharp said:


> Here's something I posted on anther thread.


 
At least in Asia, the key lies with China. Why not China eliminate its Nuclear Weapons and reduce its defence budget, India will have no option but to follow China and Pakistan will have no option but to follow India. 

And you have to remember China is a poor country with its GDP per capita not in top 100 countries. And if China can afford so can India and so can Pakistan


----------



## ZhengHe

Jackdaws said:


> The extent of Chinese support would be diplomatic and utilization of the veto in the UN - *else the Chinese will not do jack*. And they are right - why get embroiled in a fight which is not theirs?


 
The US thought the same thing in North Korea.

India also thought the same thing in 1962.


----------



## Abhishek_

ZhengHe said:


> Expect another 1962.


 

As long Indian armed forces are targeting terrorists, china will find it quite hard to stand out alone and justify any intervention. 
damn kids


----------



## ZhengHe

Abhishek_ said:


> ^As long Indian armed forces are targeting terrorists, china will find it quite hard to stand out alone and justify any intervention.
> damn kids


 
China doesn't care if you are targeting "terrorists", but if you pose a direct threat to China then expect a reaction. That is what I am saying.


----------



## huzihaidao12

Urbanized Greyhound said:


> The only reason India may attack is NOT to capture territory , invade etc etc...but
> 
> 1) to eliminate terrorists in the event of a terrorist attack
> 
> 2) to crack down on training camps and terrorist safe havens
> 
> so if China protects its ally after a terrorist attack , it is tantamount to encouraging terrorism against India.


 

No reason for the war, if there is the same reason, China can enter the Indian territory. Of course, the fight against Tibetan separatists terrorists. to make it clear, if only a small conflict, Pakistan can take, if more than the capability of Pakistan, Pakistan formal request for military help to china, China's actions will come. I still suggest, not fire , in particular, you are the two nuclear countries. Of course,My view is based on if there is a security commitment.


----------



## Abhishek_

ZhengHe said:


> China doesn't care if you are targeting "terrorists", but if you pose a direct threat to China then expect a reaction. That is what I am saying.


 
how does attacking a terror camp pose a direct threat to china?


----------



## ZhengHe

jade1982 said:


> At least in Asia, the key lies with China. *Why not China eliminate its Nuclear Weapons and reduce its defence budget*, India will have no option but to follow China and Pakistan will have no option but to follow India.
> 
> And you have to remember China is a poor country with its GDP per capita not in top 100 countries. And if China can afford so can India and so can Pakistan


 
You must be stupid.

No offense though.


----------



## Abhishek_

huzihaidao12 said:


> No reason for the war, if there is the same reason, China can enter the Indian territory. Of course, the fight against Tibetan separatists terrorists. to make it clear, if only a small conflict, Pakistan can take, if more than the capability of Pakistan, Pakistan Formal request for military help to china, China's actions will come. I still suggest, not the ignition, in particular, you are the two nuclear countries. Of course, if there is a security commitment.


 
i am yet to see a formal security commiment between china-pak. its just diplomatic fellatio at this point.


----------



## ZhengHe

Abhishek_ said:


> how does attacking a terror camp pose a direct threat to china?


 
I think we are talking about 2 separate scenarios.


----------



## Hindustani

ZhengHe said:


> Expect another 1962.


 
This is what I call an "internet warrior"  

The real dirty face of chinese members are coming up now. Stop with your wet dreams. Another terrorist attack that has been sponsored by the govt of pakistan will pressurize GoI to start surgical strikes on terrorist locations around "pure land". 

China on the other hand can sit quietly fiddling with their thumbs, as the world would finally wake up to China's aggressiveness and hostility if they _do_ in fact start an offensive attack.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abhishek_

ZhengHe said:


> I think we are talking about 2 separate scenarios.


 
GOI has no reason to attack Pakistan other than to eliminate terror threats. what other scenario is there?


----------



## ZhengHe

Hindustani said:


> This is what I call an "internet warrior"
> 
> The real dirty face of chinese members are coming up now. Stop with your wet dreams. Another terrorist attack that has been sponsored by the govt of pakistan will pressurize GoI to start surgical strikes on terrorist locations around "pure land".
> 
> China on the other hand can sit quietly fiddling with their thumbs, as the world would finally wake up to China's aggressiveness and hostility if they _do_ in fact start an offensive attack.



Calm down, buddy. 

I was only replying to that one Indian who said China wouldn't do anything.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## huzihaidao12

If India really attack Pakistan in such a difficult moment, then, can only say, Your hatred will be deeper and may be difficult to mediation in the next decades. India really want to hate forever? We only can see India's choice for peace sincerity.


----------



## Abhishek_

huzihaidao12 said:


> If India really attack Pakistan in such a difficult moment, then, can only say, Your hatred will be deeper and may be difficult to mediation in the next decades. India really want to hate forever? We only can see India's choice for peace sincerity.


 
the onus is on your best friend to stop supporting terror elements. . . .


----------



## justanobserver

Abhishek_ said:


> we realize their fear. we also realize the fear is self-induced.


 
Pakistan's nationalism is based on India's fear. If they remove their anti-India posture there won't be a Pakistan


----------



## ZhengHe

Abhishek_ said:


> GOI has no reason to attack Pakistan other than to eliminate terror threats. what other scenario is there?


 
"terror threats"; a rather vague pair of words. 

Pakistan can handle their own problems, if these "terror threats" are coming within Pakistan. 

So India has no reason to attack Pakistan under any circumstances of "terror threats" unless they are referring to the Pakistani government and the country as a whole then that would mean war, in which case China might step in and provide assistance to Pakistan upon request.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

India wont attack........... If it tries the so called surgical strikes tht the response will be fitting and the indians know tht.
ISI chief warns India against strikes inside Pak - Rediff.com India News


Also the cold war strategy is a failure.


----------



## Abhishek_

ZhengHe said:


> "terror threats"; a rather vague pair of words.
> 
> Pakistan can handle their own problems, if these "terror threats" are coming within Pakistan.
> 
> So India has no reason to attack Pakistan under any circumstances of "terror threats" unless they are referring to the Pakistani government and the country as a whole then that would mean war, in which case China might step in and provide assistance to Pakistan upon request.


 
it is vague to those who haven't been gravely affected and blackmailed by it. and How well pakistan has managed its problems is for all to see.


----------



## huzihaidao12

Abhishek_ said:


> i am yet to see a formal security commiment between china-pak. its just diplomatic fellatio at this point.


 
It really has a diplomatic fellatio? If that is true, it also is rare, I think it has great chance to equal a security commitment.


----------



## huzihaidao12

Abhishek_ said:


> the onus is on your best friend to stop supporting terror elements. . . .


 
We can also attack India because of terrorism?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abhishek_

Pakistani Nationalist said:


> India wont attack........... If it tries the so called surgical strikes tht the response will be fitting and the indians know tht.
> ISI chief warns India against strikes inside Pak - Rediff.com India News
> 
> Also the cold war strategy is a failure.


 
its only natural to act big and tough in front of a much bigger enemy. its a basic instinct.


----------



## ZhengHe

Abhishek_ said:


> it is vague to those who haven't been gravely affected and blackmailed by it. and How well pakistan has managed its problems is for all to see.


 
You may be right, but there's nothing India can do about it without looking like the bad guy.


----------



## Abhishek_

huzihaidao12 said:


> It really has a diplomatic fellatio? If that is true, it also is rare, I think it has great chance to equal a security commitment.


 
we can discuss it when it is put on paper. thanks


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

justanobserver said:


> Pakistan's nationalism is based on India's fear. If they remove their anti-India posture there won't be a Pakistan


 
Seriously dude in daily life nobdy even gives a damn abt india......Not even our TV chanels care abt u guys...........While look at india....... and her media... almost all of ur channels run anti Pakistan propoganda several times a day.......... Browse Youtube... Its full of indian funnies.


----------



## Abhishek_

huzihaidao12 said:


> We can also attack India because of terrorism?


 
you will have a valid argument when you can actually prove it. 
India has proven and Pakistan has admitted that its soil has been historically used as safe havens for terrorist activities.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Abhishek_ said:


> its only natural to act big and tough in front of a much bigger enemy. its a basic instinct.




My friend that might be true in your case but not ours.We didnt give a damn abt USSR who the heck are you.


----------



## Abhishek_

Pakistani Nationalist said:


> Seriously dude in daily life nobdy even gives a damn abt india......Not even our TV chanels care abt u guys...........While look at india....... and her media... almost all of ur channels run anti Pakistan propoganda several times a day.......... Browse Youtube... Its full of indian funnies.


 
i agree that anti-india is not the binding emotion for pakistan. pakistanis are proud people and i greatly admire that


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Abhishek_ said:


> you will have a valid argument when you can actually prove it.
> India has proven and Pakistan has admitted that its soil has been historically used as safe havens for terrorist activities.


 
And india hasnt been using proxies against almost all its neighbours?
Tamil tigers in sri lanka,Maoists in Nepal,Mukti bhani in East Pakistan,Sindhu desh(dead movement) and now BLA,Tibetan in China.


----------



## huzihaidao12

Abhishek_ said:


> you will have a valid argument when you can actually prove it.
> India has proven and Pakistan has admitted that its soil has been historically used as safe havens for terrorist activities.


 
I'm sure can, taking into account a so-called government in exile in India, they planned a terrorist Tibet in 2008, five Chinese girls were burned to death, so that China could attack India, of course, because of terrorism?


----------



## lkozhi

can somebody forward this to chinese: 
Nato helicopter shelling kills two security-men
Updated at: 0934 PST, Tuesday, May 17, 2011

WANA: Nato helicopter shelling at Alwara check-post in the North Waziristan killed two security personnel early this morning today


----------



## Abhishek_

Pakistani Nationalist said:


> My friend that might be true in your case but not ours.We didnt give a damn abt USSR who the heck are you.


 
of course you didnt give a damn about the soviets, the aim was to join US camp with hopes that they will enable you to take kashmir away militarily. How that has panned out is ...well you live it everyday.


----------



## ZhengHe

lkozhi said:


> can somebody forward this to chinese:
> Nato helicopter shelling kills two security-men
> Updated at: 0934 PST, Tuesday, May 17, 2011
> 
> WANA: Nato helicopter shelling at Alwara check-post in the North Waziristan killed two security personnel early this morning today


 
They already know about it. 

Until Pakistan tells the US to leave or stop the strikes China has no reason to intervene.


----------



## Hindustani

Pakistani Nationalist said:


> And india hasnt been using proxies against almost all its neighbours?
> Tamil tigers in sri lanka,Maoists in Nepal,Mukti bhani in East Pakistan,Sindhu desh(dead movement) and now BLA,Tibetan in China.


 
Yeah Tamil Tigers I agree was a mistake on our part. Mukti Bahini wanted freedom so we took advantage of the opportunity knowing what kind of neighbor pakistan was after the 47' & 65' war. I don't recall any evidence of India supporting the Maoists LOL look at the insurgency that we're having. 
Sindhudesh and Balochistan (no proof) 
As for the Tibetans, they're seeking refugee in India. That doesn't mean GoI supports their demands. We've always supported a one China policy.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abhishek_

huzihaidao12 said:


> I'm sure can, taking into account a so-called government in exile in India, they planned a terrorist Tibet in 2008, five Chinese girls were burned to death, so that China could attack India, of course, because of terrorism?


 
When the Dalai Lama is declared a terrorist and the Tibetan govt in exile a terrorist organization, I would personally support his extradition. Since China is a big five member, how about passing a bill to declare him as such. India is of course bound by UN mandates.

India submitted its evidence to the UN and convincingly proved quite a few Pakistani organizations as terror units. I don't see why China cant do the same regarding anti-china movements especially since they hold much more sway over UN as compared to India.


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

ZhengHe said:


> They already know about it.
> 
> Until Pakistan tells the US to leave or stop the strikes China will not intervene.


 
Didn't I tell you? 

In their thirst for bloodshed, they keep forgetting that Pakistan and the USA are still allies.


----------



## lkozhi

ZhengHe said:


> They already know about it.
> 
> Until Pakistan tells the US to leave or stop the strikes China will not intervene.


 
Pakistan: U.S. must halt drone attacks - CNN


----------



## Peshwa

CardSharp said:


> You're being unrealistic. My advice India should stop thinking about "punishing" Pakistan and take steps to recognize Pakistan's fear of India. That is the root of their terror campaign against India.


 
This is a ridiculous line of thinking....

So instead of going to the source of terrorism (Pakistan) which you have significant influence over and asking them to mend their ways, you want us to mend our reaction? This isnt the Chicken or the egg conundrum..It is action and reaction..Its Pakistan using terror as a proxy and India working out ways to prevent a nuclear war by taking care of the scum Pakistan isnt willing to...If there wasnt the former, there would be no latter...
Pakistans fear is the root cause of their own actions...

Put China in India's place and try to gauge how muted our reaction has been to the sh!t we have faced from your "all weather ally".

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ZhengHe

lkozhi said:


> Pakistan: U.S. must halt drone attacks - CNN



Fantastic. 

Now all Pakistan has to do is to request for China's assistance.


----------



## huzihaidao12

Abhishek_ said:


> When the Dalai Lama is declared a terrorist and the Tibetan govt in exile a terrorist organization, I would personally support his extradition. Since China is a big five member, how about passing a bill to declare him as such. India is of course bound by UN mandates.
> 
> India submitted its evidence to the UN and convincingly proved quite a few Pakistani organizations as terror units. I don't see why China cant do the same regarding anti-china movements especially since they hold much more sway over UN as compared to India.


 
So, China supports India's proposal, but not support the war, and I do not think there is any United Nations declared the Pakistani government for supporting terrorism, right? Moreover, it also has news, India to support separatism in Pakistan or even terrorists. This Is a game for Pakistan and India. so I do not think that was a good reason


----------



## Abhishek_

Peshwa said:


> This is a ridiculous line of thinking....
> 
> So instead of going to the source of terrorism (Pakistan) which you have significant influence over and asking them to mend their ways, you want us to mend our reaction? This isnt the Chicken or the egg conundrum..It is action and reaction..Its Pakistan using terror as a proxy and India working out ways to prevent a nuclear war by taking care of the scum Pakistan isnt willing to...If there wasnt the former, there would be no latter...
> Pakistans fear is the root cause of their own actions...
> 
> Put China in India's place and try to gauge how muted our reaction has been to the sh!t we have faced from your "all weather ally".


 
very well put. Like I mentioned earlier it is hard for the Chinese members to understand the depth of the issue unless you have been so gravely affected by it


----------



## huzihaidao12

Peshwa said:


> This is a ridiculous line of thinking....
> 
> So instead of going to the source of terrorism (Pakistan) which you have significant influence over and asking them to mend their ways, you want us to mend our reaction? This isnt the Chicken or the egg conundrum..It is action and reaction..Its Pakistan using terror as a proxy and India working out ways to prevent a nuclear war by taking care of the scum Pakistan isnt willing to...If there wasnt the former, there would be no latter...
> Pakistans fear is the root cause of their own actions...
> 
> Put China in India's place and try to gauge how muted our reaction has been to the sh!t we have faced from your "all weather ally".


 
It also has news, India to support separatism in Pakistan or even terrorists. This Is a game for Pakistan and India.

How do you think? Do you think the Indian government is innocent?


----------



## Abhishek_

huzihaidao12 said:


> So, China supports India's proposal, but not support the war, and I do not think there is any United Nations declared the Pakistani government for supporting terrorism, right? Moreover, it also has news, India to support separatism in Pakistan or even terrorists. This Is a game for Pakistan and India. so I do not think that was a good reason


 
i'm not talking about the govt, i'm talking about organizations such as Let, Jud, Jem etc. these are precisely what IAF will target if India decides to conduct ops as a retaliation to another terrorist attack emanating from pakistan.


----------



## Abhishek_

huzihaidao12 said:


> It also has news, India to support separatism in Pakistan or even terrorists. This Is a game for Pakistan and India.
> 
> How do you think? Do you think the Indian government is innocent?


 
there is no concrete evidence of our involvement in pakistan, we get blamed since decades of hostile policies are biting pakistan itself. our own prime minister IK Gujral turned over our intelligence assets to pakistan effectively neutering our counter-ops capability.


----------



## huzihaidao12

Abhishek_ said:


> i'm not talking about the govt, i'm talking about organizations such as Let, Jud, Jem etc. these are precisely what IAF will target if India decides to conduct ops as a retaliation to another terrorist attack emanating from pakistan.


 
It does not work, just as India will not agree to china attack Dharamsala, headquarters of the Tibetan separatists. That is the same reason.


----------



## Abhishek_

huzihaidao12 said:


> It does not work, just as India will not agree to china attack Dharamsala, headquarters of the Tibetan separatists. That is the same reason.


 
huzi, the bottomline remains, unless you declare and prove DL and his ilk a terrorist organization, how will you justify your operation as anti-terror?


----------



## huzihaidao12

Abhishek_ said:


> there is no concrete evidence of our involvement in pakistan, we get blamed since decades of hostile policies are biting pakistan itself. our own prime minister IK Gujral turned over our intelligence assets to pakistan effectively neutering our counter-ops capability.


 
Well, Pakistan is isolated in the western "international community ", but if you really need, I believe there is evidence, as long as necessary, there is evidence today that will appear in the United Nations. like I said, sir, this is just a game.


----------



## Abhishek_

huzihaidao12 said:


> Well, Pakistan is isolated in the western "international community ", but if you really need, I believe there is evidence, as long as necessary, there is evidence today that will appear in the United Nations. like I said, sir, this is just a game.


 
how is it that your best friends always end up getting isolated in the international community? NK and Pakistan?

Anyway, if it is just a game, lets see how it pans out in the next decade.


----------



## huzihaidao12

That I personally opposed to any possible terrorist organization in Pakistan to use against India, in addition to China has always opposed terrorism, but also because it is a double-edged sword, hurt opponents, but also hurt own, or even hurt himself more. It sure is a dangerous Idea.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abhishek_

^true words Sir.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

lkozhi said:


> Pakistan: U.S. must halt drone attacks - CNN


 
For public consuption
Truth=
Army chief wanted more drone support | Newspaper | DAWN.COM

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abhishek_

Pakistani Nationalist said:


> For public consuption
> Truth=
> Army chief wanted more drone support | Newspaper | DAWN.COM


 
establishment's double dealing is eating into its own credibility. vinaash kaye vipareet buddhi


----------



## huzihaidao12

No games, I think China will have a good position, and if something is true, I hope the Chinese government suggest Pakistan to give up double-edged sword, to help Pakistan to strengthen formal military defense, to use fighters and soldiers, not those can not control terrorist organizations in the national defense.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Abhishek_ said:


> how is it that your best friends always end up getting isolated in the international community? NK and Pakistan?
> 
> Anyway, if it is just a game, lets see how it pans out in the next decade.


 
My friend how is Pakistan being isolated?


----------



## Abhishek_

huzihaidao12 said:


> No games, I think China will have a good position, and if something is true, I hope the Chinese government suggest Pakistan to give up double-edged sword, to help Pakistan to strengthen formal military defense, to use fighters and soldiers, not those can not control terrorist organizations in the national defense.


 
precisely, i'd rather have a strong Pakistan army go against Indian Army, battle it out and may the best army win and keep what it earns.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abhishek_

Pakistani Nationalist said:


> My friend how is Pakistan being isolated?



PN, ask your buddy  


huzihaidao12 said:


> Well, Pakistan is isolated in the western "international community ",


----------



## huzihaidao12

Abhishek_ said:


> PN, ask your buddy


 
only western "international community ", do not catch the opportunity, sir.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## huzihaidao12

In any case, those "terrorists"if is patriotic, then the best way to give them a chance to become soldiers to serve in the sun for the country. Pakistan without adequate funding, I hope that China can provide for free, it is worth it . This is the reason Pakistan needs economic development. Terrorism is not just a problem of terrorism. regional cooperation for security and the economy is a key to open the door of most, though not all.


----------



## Abhishek_

i assumed his question was misdirected at me. in any case pakistanis themselves often mention that they feel victimized. I think that is a food for thought.


----------



## Abhishek_

huzihaidao12 said:


> In any case, those "terrorists"if is patriotic, then the best way to give them a chance to become soldiers to serve in the sun for the country. Pakistan without adequate funding, I hope that China can provide for free, it is worth it . This is the reason Pakistan needs economic development. Terrorism is not just a problem of terrorism. regional cooperation for security and the economy is a key to open the door of most, if not all.


 
again i sincerely concur that trade and economic relations will open the doors for better relations. but Pakistan administration has been quite skeptical of opening trade ties with India. India even went to the extent of giving Pakistan MFN (most favored nation) status for trade but the establishment (PA and ISI) has forced GOP to hold trade relations hostage to political issues.


----------



## huzihaidao12

Abhishek_ said:


> i assumed his question was misdirected at me. in any case pakistanis themselves often mention that they feel victimized. I think that is a food for thought.


 
Pakistan are victimized, the pressure for the overall security of India (India is not clean), and enter a not want war. Buddhist point of view, all have a causal.


----------



## huzihaidao12

Abhishek_ said:


> again i sincerely concur that trade and economic relations will open the doors for better relations. but Pakistan administration has been quite skeptical of opening trade ties with India. India even went to the extent of giving Pakistan MFN (most favored nation) status for trade but the establishment (PA and ISI) has forced GOP to hold trade relations hostage to political issues.


 
Reasonable, on the one hand, security, too much pressure in India, but India is also playing the game in some aspects. At the same time Pakistan has suffered a great loss in a the United States war, regardless of the economic environment destruction, or domestic social conflicts Rapid intensification, coupled with some foreign players in the game. The situation is complicated, as I said, blame is simple, but if you want to really solve the problem, really need to care about ideas and interests in Pakistan.


----------



## Muhammad-Bin-Qasim

Abhishek_ said:


> again i sincerely concur that trade and economic relations will open the doors for better relations. but Pakistan administration has been quite skeptical of opening trade ties with India. India even went to the extent of giving Pakistan MFN (most favored nation) status for trade but the establishment (PA and ISI) has forced GOP to hold trade relations hostage to political issues.


 
India is the only reason that PA continues to exist... without India, they cant see maintaining such a huge defence budget... PA under corrupt leadership has been made a totally india centric institution... this is why countless innocent people are being killed by Americans inside our country and thats all too fine for them... but India is challenged with a tit for tat reaction when any talk of a surgical strike is done... Its all your fault Indian guys that you have made our Generals so fat, ugly and stupid... shame on you...


----------



## CardSharp

Abhishek_ said:


> we realize their fear. we also realize the fear is self-induced.


 
Ditto for India vis-a-vis China.


----------



## SMC

Abhishek_ said:


> we realize their fear. we also realize the fear is self-induced.


 
How so? Is 80% of Indian military being present on Pakistani borders a self-induced fact? In fact if anything, Indians have way more paranoia regarding Pakistan-China relations.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Developereo

nick_indian said:


> empirical evidence ?lol
> 
> Just accept it that your bias never let you read about hindu history of south east asia . you have just proved it.



Nothing you guys have shown negates my claim that the predominant cultural export from India was Buddhism, not Hinduism. It is typical behavior for people to resort to absolutes when cornered. Did I ever say it was 100% Buddhism and 0% Hinduism? I specifically used the words 'predominant', and 'most'.

That fact remains true to this day, despite periods of Hindu rule in pockets of south East Asia -- mostly along the maritime trade routes. Can you show me significant direct Hindu influence in Japan, China, Korea? This is where the majority of Asia's populations have resided and they are influenced by Buddhism not Hinduism directly. The various Hindu kingdoms in south East Asia (Cambodia, Vietnam and Indonesia) had limited reach into the rest of Asia.

As for Buddhism, aside from Ashoka's proselytizing period, the main Buddhist expansion in Asia occurred from 1st to 10th century CE. *This is precisely the period during which Buddhism was persecuted and in decline within India.*/



nick_indian said:


> About 1971 and kashmir , are you the only one who is allowed to deviate from the topic on this forum ? and when returned in kind why do you then whine ?



Who brought Buddhism into this discussion? Islamic conquest of India? 1971? Kashmir?
It was Indians who keep going off on tangents when they fail to address the issue at hand.

There are Indians in this thread -- names obvious -- who are pathologically bigoted against Muslims. For them, every discussion always comes down to Muslim conquest of India and how that is an "open wound" for them that will not heal until there is an official apology. It's not clear who is expected to deliver this apology but, until then, all Muslims are to be hated. Anyone who challenges their hate-filled obsession is an Islamist.



nick_indian said:


> As for 26/11, it is entirely relevant because it relates to military attacks on Pakistan, which is the topic of discussion.
> 
> About the freudian slip part , I am still trying to find out what slip you are talking about but before that try looking downwards you have been caught with your pants down trolling on this thread and continuing and then having the audacity to whine when someone returns it to you .don't start what you are incapable to continue .



The Freudian slip is your subconscious slip to equate 'Hindu' with 'Indian' as interchangeable concepts. Not very secular of you...



Vinod2070 said:


> No! Unless you consider "all options open before a final decision is taken" as a threat.



Spare me the dance. I showed you a statement by your foreign secretary threatening military strikes within Pakistan. Now you guys are fumbling around to save face by claiming India never intended to "occupy" Pakistan like US is doing in Afghanistan.

Really now!



Vinod2070 said:


> There was nothing dark about the history of Pakistanis' ancestors in the pre Jahiliyah period. At least compared to post jahiliyah.
> 
> Have to agree with you. This is a pathetic attitude to have, to abuse one's own ancestors and make heroes out of the worst bigots.



Ah, the Islamic conquest of India...
I am surprised it took you this long to drag that topic in here.



Vinod2070 said:


> It was not persecuted. People didn't convert to Buddhism in the sense of conversion to Islam or Christianity. It was always fuzzy.
> 
> People just glided back to their old belief system as the state support moved towards the old system.



Yeah, sure.
Unlike you, I am not interested in the sordid details on past evils. What's done is done.
I only mentioned it since Indian indoctrination seems to leave out the unpleasant parts of Indian history.



Vinod2070 said:


> Its a lot of hallucination. There was never any decision taken about military strikes, not in the public domain at least.
> 
> You have been hallucinating in claiming this based on nothing but indirect heresy.



OK.
I am hallucinating.
Zeenews quoting your own foreign minister is hallucinating.
US officials telling India not to compare 26/11 to 9/11 are hallucinating.
Everyone's hallucinating except you guys...



KSRaj said:


> In simple lingo, that is not 'doing one better'. An apt description of what's been done here: 'Running away from a challenge'!



I provided an Indian news source quoting your own foreign minister. That's pretty direct.



Vinod2070 said:


> Didn't you agree that Buddhism derived from Hinduism?
> 
> So a variation of a variation still remains a variation of the original?



The whole discussion was that it was the variant, not the precursor, which was responsible for most of the cultural influence.



KSRaj said:


> Developereo,
> 
> Is it that difficult to get half-a-decent history book and read through it with an uncluttered mind? While your statements are without any doubt got nothing to do with history, the reasoning behind it is absolutely moronic!


 
Not difficult at all. You guys should try it some time.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Vinod2070

CardSharp said:


> Here's something I posted on anther thread.


 
And believe me. It was total BS of the highest order.

---------- Post added at 09:11 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:10 AM ----------




CardSharp said:


> Position strike forces at the border and theatre missile forces (300-400km) within distance of New Delhi.


 
You don't really think you can strike Delhi and hope to have Beijing and Shanghai intact.


----------



## CardSharp

Vinod2070 said:


> And believe me. It was total BS of the highest order.



If you think so I must be closer to the truth than I thought.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Obambam




----------



## TruthSeeker

^^^^^ 
CS is, apparently, safely ensconced in Canada. He wouldn't "sweat" an Indian nuclear strike on Shanghai, he says. "Chest thumping" is his specialty. He loves it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

TruthSeeker said:


> ^^^^^
> CS is, apparently, safely ensconced in Canada. He wouldn't "sweat" an Indian nuclear strike on Shanghai, he says. "Chest thumping" is his specialty. He loves it.


 
He lives in Canada, what is your issue with that?

I'm guessing he has plenty of family back here in China. And having a nuclear strike on your motherland is never an acceptable situation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CardSharp

Chinese-Dragon said:


> He lives in Canada, what is your issue with that?
> 
> I'm guessing he has plenty of family back here in China. And having a nuclear strike on your motherland is never an acceptable situation.


 
Personal grudge kind of petty when you think about it.


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

CardSharp said:


> Personal grudge kind of petty when you think about it.


 
Well, at least Truthseeker is no longer whining about those damn "Yellow people". 

(I think he means us.)


----------



## TruthSeeker

Chinese-Dragon said:


> I'm guessing he has plenty of family back here in China.


 
Yeah you're guessing, I'm guessing, we are all guessing.... that's the trouble with posters like CS. Tough to really know who he is and whether he is one of those CCP paid internet warriors, or not. I guess he hates Canada but is there, anyway, because some Canadian university offers a superior education to what he could receive in his "motherland". Hypocrisy, how do I spell thy name ......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Vinod2070

CardSharp said:


> Ditto for India vis-a-vis China.


 
As they say, little knowledge is dangerous.


----------



## CardSharp

TruthSeeker said:


> Yeah you're guessing, I'm guessing, we are all guessing.... that's the trouble with posters like CS. Tough to really know who he is and whether he is one of those CCP paid internet warriors, or not. I guess he hates Canada but is there, anyway, because some Canadian university offers a superior education to what he could receive in his "motherland". Hypocrisy, how do I spell thy name ......


 
grow up already.


----------



## TruthSeeker

Chinese-Dragon said:


> Well, at least Truthseeker is no longer whining about those damn "Yellow people".
> 
> (I think he means us.)


 
I never, ever used the construction "damn" yellow people!!! Some of my best friends are jaundiced.


----------



## Vinod2070

Dance said:


> ^^ A great example of the best in breed professional india media. Just for you. He's obviously gotten down the part of talking non sense like the indian media perfectly.
> 
> Enjoy.


 
I like the delusions. I really do.


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

TruthSeeker said:


> I never, ever used the construction "damn" yellow people!!! Some of my best friends are jaundiced.


 
OK then, just those "yellow people".

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Vinod2070

Muhammad-Bin-Qasim said:


> India is the only reason that PA continues to exist... without India, they cant see maintaining such a huge defence budget... PA under corrupt leadership has been made a totally india centric institution... this is why countless innocent people are being killed by Americans inside our country and thats all too fine for them... but India is challenged with a tit for tat reaction when any talk of a surgical strike is done... Its all your fault Indian guys that you have made our Generals so fat, ugly and stupid... shame on you...


 
You guys are pretty good at finding a scapegoat for all your ills.

And also in finding a consolation from the worst situation.

I like the way you think.


----------



## Vinod2070

CardSharp said:


> Personal grudge kind of petty when you think about it.


 
Sounds kinda odd coming from......



CardSharp said:


> He deserves it trust me.


 


CardSharp said:


> I know, but when the next China-India topic gets posted, don't expect him to stop playing his games.


 
Not that anyone cares for such frustration!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pak_Sher

TruthSeeker said:


> ^^^^^
> CS is, apparently, safely ensconced in Canada. He wouldn't "sweat" an Indian nuclear strike on Shanghai, he says. "Chest thumping" is his specialty. He loves it.


 
Indian nuclear strike on Beijing, lol. PS3 Console Idea, XBox may be not in reality. India will nuke China, lol. 

Is that the same India that outnumbered Pakistani Forces 1:8 in the 1948 War and 1:14 in the 1965 War, when Pakistan captured 22% of Kashmir from India in 1948 and another 12% in the 1965 War, or this this a different India you are referring to?


----------



## Vinod2070

TruthSeeker said:


> ^^^^^
> CS is, apparently, safely ensconced in Canada. He wouldn't "sweat" an Indian nuclear strike on Shanghai, he says. "Chest thumping" is his specialty. He loves it.


 
These expats are somehow always more *patriotic*.

Especially when it comes to warfare from a safe distance.

---------- Post added at 09:50 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:49 AM ----------




CardSharp said:


> If you think so I must be closer to the truth than I thought.


 
Thats a great piece of logic. I am impressed.


----------



## Vinod2070

Pak_Sher said:


> Indian nuclear strike on Beijing, lol. PS3 Console Idea, XBox may be not in reality. India will nuke China, lol.
> 
> Is that the same India that outnumbered Pakistani Forces 1:8 in the 1948 War and 1:14 in the 1965 War, when Pakistan captured 22% of Kashmir from India in 1948 and another 12% in the 1965 War, or this this a different India you are referring to?


 
Try reading facts for a change.


----------



## intervention

nice job every one, for trolling


----------



## Vinod2070

Developereo said:


> Nothing you guys have shown negates my claim that the predominant cultural export from India was Buddhism, not Hinduism. It is typical behavior for people to resort to absolutes when cornered. Did I ever say it was 100% Buddhism and 0% Hinduism? I specifically used the words 'predominant', and 'most'.
> 
> That fact remains true to this day, despite periods of Hindu rule in pockets of south East Asia -- mostly along the maritime trade routes. Can you show me significant direct Hindu influence in Japan, China, Korea? This is where the majority of Asia's populations have resided and they are influenced by Buddhism not Hinduism directly. The various Hindu kingdoms in south East Asia (Cambodia, Vietnam and Indonesia) had limited reach into the rest of Asia.
> 
> As for Buddhism, aside from Ashoka's proselytizing period, the main Buddhist expansion in Asia occurred from 1st to 10th century CE. *This is precisely the period during which Buddhism was persecuted and in decline within India.*/
> 
> 
> 
> Who brought Buddhism into this discussion? Islamic conquest of India? 1971? Kashmir?
> It was Indians who keep going off on tangents when they fail to address the issue at hand.
> 
> There are Indians in this thread -- names obvious -- who are pathologically bigoted against Muslims. For them, every discussion always comes down to Muslim conquest of India and how that is an "open wound" for them that will not heal until there is an official apology. It's not clear who is expected to deliver this apology but, until then, all Muslims are to be hated. Anyone who challenges their hate-filled obsession is an Islamist.
> 
> 
> 
> The Freudian slip is your subconscious slip to equate 'Hindu' with 'Indian' as interchangeable concepts. Not very secular of you...
> 
> 
> 
> Spare me the dance. I showed you a statement by your foreign secretary threatening military strikes within Pakistan. Now you guys are fumbling around to save face by claiming India never intended to "occupy" Pakistan like US is doing in Afghanistan.
> 
> Really now!
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, the Islamic conquest of India...
> I am surprised it took you this long to drag that topic in here.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, sure.
> Unlike you, I am not interested in the sordid details on past evils. What's done is done.
> I only mentioned it since Indian indoctrination seems to leave out the unpleasant parts of Indian history.
> 
> 
> 
> OK.
> I am hallucinating.
> Zeenews quoting your own foreign minister is hallucinating.
> US officials telling India not to compare 26/11 to 9/11 are hallucinating.
> Everyone's hallucinating except you guys...
> 
> 
> 
> I provided an Indian news source quoting your own foreign minister. That's pretty direct.
> 
> 
> 
> The whole discussion was that it was the variant, not the precursor, which was responsible for most of the cultural influence.
> 
> 
> 
> Not difficult at all. You guys should try it some time.


 
You have failed in proving that India threatened a 9/11 like response as you claimed earlier. A statement about all options being open (till a decision is taken) means that only to those in hallucination.

You obviously know little about Hinduism and Buddhism and it was on full display. That post obviously came from your insecurity as you are worried that Pakistan may not be very useful to China in the long term and the basis is really shallow (as you recognized in the other thread).

This is pretty much the pattern I have seen from you. You can't distinguish between hard facts and heresy and opinions.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Vinod2070

Obambam said:


>


 
Seems a Hindi report (can't see it now).

Can you understand it?


----------



## Pak_Sher

Vinod2070 said:


> Try reading facts for a change.


 
That fact that Pakistan captured 33% of Kashmir in Wars and it is called Azad Kashmir or by India? Which part you are disputing, please be clear. I understand that Indian history books teach Indians that India won the Wars of 1948 and 1965, that is OK, but we just are happy to capture the mountains and valleys that belonged to us in the first place and you can keep lying in your history books.


----------



## TruthSeeker

intervention said:


> nice job every one, for trolling


 
Thank you for your "applause" Mr. intervention. Have you introduced yourself in the Members Introduction section? Guess no, since the above was your first post. In that case YOU just might be, may, could be, the troll.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ZhengHe

TruthSeeker said:


> Yeah you're guessing, I'm guessing, we are all guessing.... that's the trouble with posters like CS. Tough to really know who he is and whether he is one of those CCP paid internet warriors, or not. I guess he hates Canada but is there, anyway, because some Canadian university offers a superior education to what he could receive in his "motherland". Hypocrisy, how do I spell thy name ......


 
lol stop whining. you're a grown a$$ man. start acting like one.


----------



## Vinod2070

Pak_Sher said:


> That fact that Pakistan captured 33% of Kashmir in Wars and it is called Azad Kashmir or by India? Which part you are disputing, please be clear. I understand that Indian history books teach Indians that India won the Wars of 1948 and 1965, that is OK, but we just are happy to capture the mountains and valleys that belonged to us in the first place and you can keep lying in your history books.


 
I am disputing the ratio of numbers that you mentioned. They were nowhere close to what you claimed.

In 1948, the tribals had reached upto Srinagar before the IA came into the picture. After that they ran only in one direction, showing their back and running faster than IA could catch them. So you didn't win anything from India, it was illegal occupation against the Maharaja's small army.

I am disputing the fact that you gained anying in Kashmir in 1965. It was India that won the Haji Pir pass and other terriotory in Kashmir and returned it back after Tashkent. We won more territory than Pakistan in 1965.

Let's leave out 1971 from the discussion for now.

You talking of history books is only funny.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TruthSeeker

ZhengHe said:


> lol stop whining. you're a grown a$$ man. start acting like one.


 
Well, it is clear that you don't know the meaning of the English word "whining", since that is exactly what your own post is. Also, your post is an example of an English proverb: the pot is calling the kettle black.


----------



## Vinod2070

CardSharp said:


> *Despite what the Indian media trumpets everyday*, the China side of the China-India border is pretty demilitarized as compared to our border with Vietnam or the coast facing the Taiwan straits. This could change.


 
I am sure this is coming from first hand experience.

Its funny seeing people with no friggin clue issuing these fatwas.


----------



## Prometheus

Fun fact:::

India says similar thing for Bhutan

Attack on bhutan will be attack on India.

China is playing tit for tat


----------



## Vinod2070

Bhutan has been under Indian security guarantee for decades. It hardly has the means to defend against becoming another (you know what).


----------



## Vinod2070

Hindustani said:


> *This is what I call an "internet warrior"*
> 
> The real dirty face of chinese members are coming up now. Stop with your wet dreams. Another terrorist attack that has been sponsored by the govt of pakistan will pressurize GoI to start surgical strikes on terrorist locations around "pure land".
> 
> China on the other hand can sit quietly fiddling with their thumbs, as the world would finally wake up to China's aggressiveness and hostility if they _do_ in fact start an offensive attack.


 
You hit the nail on the head. Most of them are expats living insignificant lives and try to make it interesting by being cyber warriors and jacking off on forums. Most have shown an amazing lack of understanding basic facts, the dynamics of the region and their own importance in our region and the world.

The thin veneer of *peaceful rise* has been lifted long back.

Anyway, they can't do jack even if God forbids there is a war in South Asia (only due to a major terror attack from Pakistani soil). India will clearly warn them to stay off or face nukes in their 30 big cities. Three in each one.

They bared their fangs too early. Good for everyone.


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

Vinod2070 said:


> They bared their fangs too early. Good for everyone.


 
Actually, I think we bared our fangs in good time. 

We are today the 2nd biggest economy in the world, it is too late to stop our rise. And even then, all the "great powers" of today's world, are looking to increase cooperation with us.

India on the other hand, are the ones who have shown their "teeth" too early.


----------



## Jackdaws

ZhengHe said:


> The US thought the same thing in North Korea.
> 
> India also thought the same thing in 1962.


 
Err - look up the date - this is not 1962


----------



## Nagraj

Naah u guys are late!!
as a nation u r getting old.
as old people do have desires to f**k rest of the world but..........
we on the other had are young and have desires and we will fulfill them .


Chinese-Dragon said:


> Actually, I think we bared our fangs in good time.
> 
> We are today the 2nd biggest economy in the world, it is too late to stop our rise. And even then, all the "great powers" of today's world, are looking to increase cooperation with us.
> 
> India on the other hand, are the ones who have shown their "teeth" too early.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Vinod2070

Chinese-Dragon said:


> Actually, I think we bared our fangs in good time.
> 
> We are today the 2nd biggest economy in the world, it is too late to stop our rise. And even then, all the "great powers" of today's world, are looking to increase cooperation with us.
> 
> India on the other hand, are the ones who have shown their "teeth" too early.


 
Now I have the believe this official CCP view.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ZhengHe

Vinod2070 said:


> You hit the nail on the head. Most of them are expats living insignificant lives and try to make it interesting by being *cyber warriors *and jacking off on forums. Most have shown an amazing lack of understanding basic facts, the dynamics of the region and their own importance in our region and the world.
> 
> The thin veneer of *peaceful rise* has been lifted long back.
> 
> Anyway, they can't do jack even if God forbids there is a war in South Asia (only due to a major terror attack from Pakistani soil). *India will clearly warn them to stay off or face nukes in their 30 big cities*. Three in each one.
> 
> They bared their fangs too early. Good for everyone.


 

Whoa easy there pal ! such a violent Indian


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

Vinod2070 said:


> Now I have the believe this official CCP view.


 
Absolutely.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

Nagraj said:


> Naah u guys are late!!
> as a nation u r getting old.
> as old people do have desires to f**k rest of the world but
> we on the other had are young and have desires and we will fulfill them .


 
Easily solvable. 

Haven't you seen the news? The CPC is considering what to do with the one-child policy, and perhaps will change it into a two-child policy. Or just scrap it completely.

Remember that demographic changes take *decades *to come into effect. We have all the time in the world, and all the necessary tools to preempt it. All it requires is one policy change.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nagraj

Well if you need help i will be willing to do the grunt work.
i am young and full of energy . can work for hours in helping china reduce it's avg age leaving the smart men of china to increase the economy 


Chinese-Dragon said:


> Easily solvable.
> 
> Haven't you seen the news? The CPC is considering what to do with the one-child policy, and perhaps will change it into a two-child policy. Or just scrap it completely.
> 
> Remember that demographic changes take decades to come into effect.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Vinod2070

ZhengHe said:


> Whoa easy there pal ! such a violent Indian


 
Matey, you were the one threatening another 62, weren't you?

You really think there are any issues between us that warrant war?

What do you think the war (if it happens) would lead to?

Its funny you calling others violent. That 1962 skirmish is long past and the relations between us have been decent. I prefer they remain that way.

If China supports Jihadi terror from Pakistan, they should remember that they are invariably going to be the next target.

You have all the required attributes if you know what I mean.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jackdaws

It is also correct that the Chinese are too scared to use international forums like the UN to declare the Dalai Lama a terrorist and the Tibetan Govt in Exile as a terrorist organization - they keep repeating this to their simple peasant-minded citizenry who for centuries have not learned to question authority and lap up what their communist regime feeds them. India of course has sought to declare the likes of LeT as terror units - which is why their members and heads have red corner notices issued and don't travel too much. Compare this to the Dalai Lama who goes on tours worldwide and openly resides in various locations in India and the world. Perhaps one day, the simple minded Chinese citizens will see through their ridiculous regime's workings.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

Jackdaws said:


> *Perhaps one day, the simple minded Chinese citizens will see through their ridiculous regime's workings.*


 
Don't expect too much from us. As you said, we Chinese are "simple-minded". 

It must be embarrassing for you guys, to be beaten so comprehensively in every single economic indicator, by a bunch of "simple-minded" Chinese.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Vinod2070

Chinese-Dragon said:


> Easily solvable.
> 
> Haven't you seen the news? The CPC is considering what to do with the one-child policy, and perhaps will change it into a two-child policy. Or just scrap it completely.
> 
> Remember that demographic changes take *decades *to come into effect. We have all the time in the world, and all the necessary tools to preempt it. All it requires is one policy change.


 
Let's see if it comes about. Any effect of reversal of this policy will only show up after a few decades as you realized.


----------



## Jackdaws

Chinese-Dragon said:


> Don't expect too much from us. As you said, we Chinese are "simple-minded".
> 
> It must suck, to be beaten so comprehensively in every economic indicator, by a bunch of "simple-minded" Chinese.


 
As a more evolved society - India takes a much larger view and looks at the macro rather than micro picture. In the civilized world freedom and social progress must go hand in hand with economic progress. We understand China lags behind in every freedom indicator. But that is to be expected.


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

Vinod2070 said:


> Let's see if it comes about. Any effect of reversal of this policy will only show up after a few decades as you realized.


 
Of course.

Still, the problem of an aging population (as projected several decades into the future), was always predicted as a result of the one-child policy.

So if the one-child policy is no longer there, then those future projections don't work anymore.


----------



## Vinod2070

Chinese-Dragon said:


> Don't expect too much from us. As you said, we Chinese are "simple-minded".
> 
> It must be embarrassing for you guys, to be beaten so comprehensively in *every single economic indicator*, by a bunch of "simple-minded" Chinese.


 
A bit of an hyperbole. 

Just check the CCP manual on the desk again, we are doing better on some of them already. Not that China is our benchmark anyways.


----------



## Nagraj

Naah chinese have IQ of 101 while indians have IQ of 95 or so 


Chinese-Dragon said:


> Don't expect too much from us. As you said, we Chinese are "simple-minded".
> 
> It must be embarrassing for you guys, to be beaten so comprehensively in every single economic indicator, by a bunch of "simple-minded" Chinese.


----------



## Vinod2070

Chinese-Dragon said:


> Of course.
> 
> Still, the problem of an aging population (as projected several decades into the future), was always predicted as a result of the one-child policy.
> 
> So if the one-child policy is no longer there, then those future projections don't work anymore.


 
OK, let's keep up the pretense and let me go along and play anti China.

There will be a period when the skewed age ratio will hit China before any effects of reversal of policy comes about.

Till then, you will have the inverted pyramid with one young family having 4 old age dependendents. That is bound to hit your growth shortly, probably as soon as within this decade.

Nothing you do can prevent that from happening.


----------



## Jackdaws

Vinod2070 said:


> A bit of an hyperbole.
> 
> Just check the CCP manual on the desk again, we are doing better on some of them already. Not that China is our benchmark anyways.


 
Yes - the opaqueness of the Chinese system in legendary. For a long time they were showing investment from Hong Kong to mainland China as "Foreign Direct Investment". Whether this is a result of their population being simple-minded and gullible or their regime being untruthful or a combination of both is anyone's guess.


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

Nagraj said:


> Naah chinese have IQ of 101 while indians have IQ of 95 or so


 
If you want to talk about numbers, China's IQ is actually 105.

Though I have always said, that *IQ tests are only good for measuring how good someone is at taking IQ tests.*

They are pointless for almost everything else.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nagraj

Meh...........


Chinese-Dragon said:


> If you want to talk about numbers, China's IQ is actually 105.
> 
> Though I have always said, that *IQ tests are only good for measuring how good someone is at taking IQ tests.*
> 
> They are pointless for almost everything else.


----------



## Bombay

> *Attack on Pak will be attack on China*




This also implies that..

*Any attack by Pakistan(26/11 type) will be an attack by China*

Isn't it? Who are we kidding?


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

Vinod2070 said:


> OK, let's keep up the pretense and let me go along and play anti China.
> 
> There will be a period when the skewed age ratio will hit China before any effects of reversal of policy comes about.
> 
> Till then, you will have the inverted pyramid with one young family having 4 old age dependendents. That is bound to hit your growth shortly, probably as soon as within this decade.
> 
> Nothing you do can prevent that from happening.


 
I think you're right. 

Still... Hong Kong, Singapore, South Korea etc. have some of the lowest birth rates in the world.

But are still growing very fast (some at near double-digits), even though they are already considered to be advanced economies.

Singapore for example grew at 17% during the first half of 2010, yet has the 3rd LOWEST birth rate in the entire world.

That said, I don't think anyone would disagree that a low birth rate in itself, is not a good thing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ZhengHe

Vinod2070 said:


> Matey, you were the one threatening another 62, weren't you?



Just a friendly reminder. Read the post again, there was no such "threat". 





Vinod2070 said:


> You really think there are any issues between us that warrant war?
> 
> What do you think the war (if it happens) would lead to?


 

China tries to avoid conflict at all cost, but when it's sovereignty is being threatened and her warnings fall on deaf ears then the only possible course of action will be an aggressive one. India and US knows this 1st hand.





Vinod2070 said:


> Its funny you calling others violent. That 1962 skirmish is long past and the relations between us have been decent. I prefer they remain that way.


 
Was I wrong? Read what that Indian poster said then tell me I am wrong.




Vinod2070 said:


> If China supports Jihadi terror from Pakistan, *they should remember that they are invariably going to be the next target.*
> 
> You have all the required attributes if you know what I mean.



Next target on India's list? 

Do you know how un-scary that sounds? No offense, but I really don't think China is too worried being on India's "hit list".

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Vinod2070

ZhengHe said:


> Just a friendly reminder. Read the post again, there was no such "threat".



Reminder for what? You think you can repeat 1962?

As likely as another Japan or Mongol takeover of China!



> China tries to avoid conflict at all cost, but when it's sovereignty is being threatened and her warnings fall on deaf ears then the only possible course of action will be an aggressive one. *India and US knows this 1st hand.*



Not sure why you need to lump your adopted homeland with India! Pakistan is US' ally, not India.



> Was I wrong? Read what that Indian poster said then tell me I am wrong.



That Indian poster didn't talk o any war with China, only responding to Pakistan in case of another terror attack!

And you threaten India with 1962 for that? Are you openly willing to come out in support of terror attack on Indian civilians?



> Next target on India's list?
> 
> Do you know how un-scary that sounds? No offense, but I really don't think China is too worried being on India's "hit list".



I thought I was explicit, probably my mistake.

I meant next target of Jihadis. You are pork eating Godless kaffirs (sic.), a perfect target for them Jihadis.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

Vinod2070 said:


> You are pork eating Godless kaffirs (sic.), a perfect target for them Jihadis.



I guess plenty of people across the world would come under the heading of "kafir", going by it's traditional definition. In fact, most of the world would come under that definition.

In that case, the global extremism movement has plenty of big targets out there... like the USA, Europe, etc. which have all been attacked by Al Queda.

China will benefit from keeping a low profile, and keeping up the policy of non-interference. We don't exactly have the capability of hunting terrorists halfway around the world (not enough power projection yet), so it is better for us not to be a target in the first place.


----------



## DV RULES

I am observing same mentality of our leadership worshiping next available God Father, it is good to enhance relations with reliable partner but dependent ration should be 35 % in crucial national situations. In our case we usually put all our hopes upon one & sit back, no & it should not be. 

Strategic relations with cooperation assurance is need of time but correction & self development is damn necessary for Pakistan to face & stand against any aggression.


----------



## Vinod2070

Chinese-Dragon said:


> I guess plenty of people across the world would come under the heading of "kafir", going by it's traditional definition. In fact, most of the world would come under that definition.
> 
> In that case, the global extremism movement has plenty of big targets out there... like the USA, Europe, etc. which have all been attacked by Al Queda.
> 
> China will benefit from keeping a low profile, and keeping up the policy of non-interference. We don't exactly have the capability of hunting terrorists halfway around the world (not enough power projection yet), so it is better for us not to be a target in the first place.


 
You can try. I don't think it is your choice to make though.

Especially given your own Uighur issues. The Chinese government itself claimed they are allied to AQ. I am not sure though.

You can rest assured your time will come. USA supported them and they turned on it. You are making the same mistake.


----------



## DarK-LorD

Chinese-Dragon said:


> Don't expect too much from us. As you said, we Chinese are "simple-minded".
> 
> It must be embarrassing for you guys, to be beaten so comprehensively in every single economic indicator, by a bunch of "simple-minded" Chinese.



China started liberalization 14 years before us.Chinese regional leaders are better than Indian ones.
BTW Nobody in the World is Simple Minded.


----------



## utraash

ChinaToday said:


> In the wake of the US raid in Abbottabad that killed Osama bin Laden, China has "warned in unequivocal terms that any attack on Pakistan would be construed as an attack on China", a media report claimed today.
> 
> The warning was formally conveyed by the Chinese foreign minister at last week's China-US strategic dialogue and economic talks in Washington, The News daily quoted diplomatic sources as saying.
> 
> China also *advised *the US to "respect Pakistan's sovereignty and solidarity", the report said.
> 
> Chinese Premier Wen Jiabao informed his Pakistani counterpart Yousuf Raza Gilani about the matters taken up with the US during their formal talks at the Great Hall of the People yesterday.
> 
> The report said China "*warned in unequivocal terms that any attack on Pakistan would be construed as an attack on China".*
> 
> The two premiers held a 45-minute one-to-one meeting before beginning talks with their delegations.
> 
> The Chinese leadership was "extremely forthcoming in assuring its unprecedented support to Pakistan for its national cause and security" and discussed all subjects of mutual interest with Gilani, the report said.
> 
> Gilani described Pakistan-China relations and friendship as "unique".
> 
> Talking to Pakistani journalists accompanying him, he said that China had acknowledged his country's contribution and sacrifices in the war against terrorism and supported its cause at the international level.
> 
> "China supported Pakistan's cause on its own accord," Gilani said with reference to the Sino-US strategic dialogue where the Chinese told the US that Pakistan should be helped and its national honour respected.
> 
> Gilani said China has asked the US to improve its relations with Pakistan, keeping in view the present scenario.
> 
> Pakistan reiterated its position on the one-China policy and said it fully supports China on the issues of Taiwan and Tibet, he said.
> 
> He said both sides will continue their consultations on UN reforms.
> 
> It was also agreed that both countries will formulate a long-term joint energy mechanism for electricity generation in Pakistan through various means, including nuclear energy.
> 
> Wen announced that the Chinese leadership will send a special envoy to Islamabad to express solidarity with Pakistan at this "crucial period in its history".
> 
> The envoy, a senior minister, will take part in celebrations marking the 60th anniversary of diplomatic ties between the two countries.
> 
> The US has stepped up pressure on Pakistan to crack down on terrorist sanctuaries and to probe whether military and intelligence officials were aware that bin Laden had been hiding in the garrison city of Abbottabad, which is home to thousands of soldiers.
> 
> Pakistan has turned to China, its "all weather friend", for support in the face of reports that US lawmakers are pressing for cuts in aid.
> 
> *China has agreed to provide Pakistan 50 new JF-17 Thunder multi-role jets under a co-production agreement*, The News reported.
> 
> It is likely that these planes will be supplied by June next year.
> 
> *The two countries are also discussing the supply of Chinese J-20 stealth jets and Xiaolong/FC-1 multi-purpose light fighter aircraft to Pakistan*.
> 
> They are discussing the mode of payment and the number of planes to be provided to Pakistan, the report said.
> 
> China will also launch a satellite for Pakistan on August 14.
> 
> The satellite will supply "multifarious data" to Pakistan, the report said.
> 
> Prime Minister Gilani said both sides had agreed to increase defence cooperation and China had assured Pakistan of help in enhancing the capacity of its armed forces.
> 
> He said Pakistan's trade with China had registered a significant increase in the last two years and efforts were being made to raise it to USD 15 billion a year.
> 
> Gilani said Pakistan has the capability and capacity to defend its frontiers and the armed forces are fully vigilant, and no incident like the US raid against bin Laden will happen in future.
> 
> He said Pakistan will continue its efforts to stop US drone attacks, which have proved to be counter-productive.
> 
> To a question, Gilani said Pakistan's political and military leadership will decide about a military operation in North Waziristan agency.
> 
> No pressure will be accepted in this regard and Pakistan alone will decide on this issue, he said.
> 
> Gilani said Pakistan desires good relations with all its neighbours, including India, Afghanistan and Iran.
> 
> 
> Attack on Pak will be attack on China: report - Indian Express
> 
> to one of our neighbour, take this as a warning dont try your luck ,think of the consequency.



China also *advised *the US to "respect Pakistan's sovereignty and solidarity", the report said.

hahahahahah.......when US dont care super duper+cheaper hardcore china in case of Taiwan then how they are gonna do same in case of hub of all kind of terrorism land of pakistan specially when Osama was their chief guest for almost 5-6 yrs......

The report said China "*warned in unequivocal terms that any attack on Pakistan would be construed as an attack on China".*

This is again cheapest peice then whole china......where they were at time of Osama raids......oh..again reverse engineering......


----------



## utraash

Vinod2070 said:


> A great Chini think tank!
> 
> Why not go ahead with this great plan of yours? Or the decision makers out there have a semblance of sanity?


 
No they wont.... dont you know chinese does cheapest stuff on this earth they can say anything...... dear chinese plz keep barking as cheapest stuff yet to come from chinese .....


----------



## Malik Usman

Viraat said:


> We Got Your Warning , And we dont Give a Damn


 

This is called................"Choor ki Dari main Tinka"................nowhere else is mentioned..............India's name..........but you peoples are turning this towards..............always is negative mode.


----------



## utraash

HongWu said:


> LOL Is that what Nehru thought in 1962?
> 
> 
> China is superior and we can only prove this in war.


 
yes I do... thats proved japan became offensive against china. Now dont say china was not in this that story ...20 million people simply killed by japanese what china did to them ? oh.... No reverse engineering was with china...... 

China is strong but US is US.....accept this fact..... 
dont open ur dragon mouth here...


----------



## utraash

farhan_9909 said:


> Thank you so much china
> 
> I think their is no nation so much closely friendly like Pak and CHina
> 
> ViVa lA Peoples *republic of China* and ISlamic republic of Pakistan Friendship


 
Good to see pakis are in love with chinese.... But republic of china sounds very odd yar.... yours title(ISlamic republic of Pakistan) is good...


----------



## utraash

HongWu said:


> All China needs to do is build some *suitcase sized nuclear weapons, then give them to Pakistan. Pakistan can give them to its friends in Afghanistan and Iraq. Then they can launch a massive simultaneous attack on US bases and turn them into craters. Problem solved.*
> 
> US is stretched thin by its global imperial expansion. The moment the colonized subject go nuclear is the moment the US military deployment overseas is done.


 
Very impressed by your post... but y china could not build a suitcase like this ....oho...no suitcase found by china for its reverse engineering ....... ask US they have such suitcases for pakistan(Drones).....


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

utraash said:


> *Now dont say china was not in this that story ...20 million people simply killed by japanese what china did to them ? oh.... No reverse engineering was with china......*


 
Typical Indian. 

Making fun of the 20 million innocent Chinese civilians, that were butchered by the Imperial Japanese Army.


----------



## utraash

Glorious Resolve said:


> Lol- what alliance you are talking about?- and your role is?- Let me guess- Take credit for what you dont have balls to do
> 
> btw whats the name of your alliance?- Khayali Pilao?-


 
yes dear we dont have balls.... but we all saw size of pakistani ball during abot.bad operation.....perfect.....


----------



## utraash

Chinese-Dragon said:


> Typical Indian.
> 
> Making fun of the 20 million innocent Chinese civilians, that were butchered by the Imperial Japanese Army.


 

Dear i m not making fun of them for sure....
When something comes to hit you simply say typical indian ....as you always have your dragon mouth to open n fire.......
Where your todays superiority gone in case of Taiwan ......? 
China is strong but US is US.....accept this fact....


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

So typical.


----------



## Hindustani

Utraash calm down dude...

And CD seriously? Gonna blame all Indians because of some people venting? I'm not justifying what he said, but I can post threads of chinese members calling Indians slaves of the British..


----------



## utraash

Chinese-Dragon said:


> So typical.



Very imperial(Communist) chinese....


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

Hindustani said:


> Utraash calm down dude...
> 
> And CD seriously? Gonna blame all Indians because of some people venting?


 
Read some more of your Indian humour.

*


icydemon5 said:



is it TRUE JAPANESE and MONGOLAIAN used to come rape Chinese woman and leave ! damn what a shame????

Please china couldn't save her women from a small island called JAPAN... CHina has yet to prove to beat japan let alone the US

Click to expand...




utraash said:



Now dont say china was not in this that story ...20 million people simply killed by japanese what china did to them ? oh.... No reverse engineering was with china......

Click to expand...

*
If you think the Mumbai attacks were bad, with 164 casualties... 

... then witness Indians openly laughing at Japanese war crimes against China, i.e. the slaughter of *20 million* innocent Chinese civilians.


----------



## Hindustani

Chinese-Dragon said:


> Read some more of your Indian humour.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you think the Mumbai attacks were bad, with 164 casualties... then witness Indians openly laughing at the slaughter of *20 million* innocent civilians in China.


 

You quote icydemon5 every time man.. isn't he banned? Do you have all this saved on your desktop to make a point? 

Get a life dude. Your comrades ain't angels either. 

And no it isn't *Indian* sense of humor. I would never laugh at another persons' suffrage.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hindustani

utraash said:


> Yes indian taking on nexus of pakis & chinese.......
> Pakis are half cooked by their madarsa & chinese are by communist they dont remember their past.....


 
Dude I'm not taking any sides. Chill.. I'm just telling you to lower your tone a bit that has nothing to do with this thread.


----------



## Obambam

Vinod2070 said:


> Seems a Hindi report (can't see it now).
> 
> Can you understand it?


 
Not really mate, but I thought members of the forum can 
All I can see are the Chinese and American flags followed some military footages


----------



## Vinod2070

Obambam said:


> Not really mate, but I thought members of the forum can
> All I can see are the Chinese and American flags followed some military footages


 
It was a *sensational* report. 

Still thanks for posting.


----------



## utraash

Chinese-Dragon said:


> Read some more of your Indian humour.
> 
> *
> 
> *
> 
> If you think the Mumbai attacks were bad, with 164 casualties...
> 
> ... then witness Indians openly laughing at Japanese war crimes against China, i.e. the slaughter of *20 million* innocent Chinese civilians.




Yes but we never claim to be like US or China specially in military terms as we know our limitations as nation we are still trying very hard to catch up .... More over pakistan is country which has no future(No vision no mission they have got to say only China is this that US cant India cant Europe cant...only China) so by confronting them we risking ourselves more what we didnt but that does mean we are sitting quietly ... we are playing our game diplomatically.... Have ever been able to understand why d whole world takes our side against terrorism....? this is not chinese maths....everyone out there has understand what dragon speaks to Pakistan ....

I still say china is strong but not as US......
If china is, what US is doing at your door......? cant you prove your point in todays world & show the world china is not just about reverse engineering but a real dragon.....


----------



## Urbanized Greyhound

All I gather from this statement is that its a statement of reassurance .....if Chinese are at all serious about this - They should first sign a treaty or friendship and co-operation with Pakistan for 20 years and 

as far as current geo-politics go - they are nowhere close to the U.S in terms of power projection , diplomatic influence etc ....so playing Cold war type of politics as we saw between the erstwhile U.S.S.R and the U.S -- is out of the question for China .

In conclusion the media statement is just of giving a feel -good effect nothing special....


----------



## Protectionist Gareth

I have one question..What will China do when US carries out the next drone strike?


----------



## gaurish

Protectionist Gareth said:


> I have one question..What will China do when US carries out the next drone strike?


 
It has just happened ... where is china


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

Developereo said:


> *Nothing you guys have shown negates my claim that the predominant cultural export from India was Buddhism, not Hinduism. It is typical behavior for people to resort to absolutes when cornered. Did I ever say it was 100% Buddhism and 0% Hinduism? I specifically used the words 'predominant', and 'most'.
> *
> *That fact remains true to this day, despite periods of Hindu rule in pockets of south East Asia -- mostly along the maritime trade routes. Can you show me significant direct Hindu influence in Japan, China, Korea? This is where the majority of Asia's populations have resided and they are influenced by Buddhism not Hinduism directly. The various Hindu kingdoms in south East Asia (Cambodia, Vietnam and Indonesia) had limited reach into the rest of Asia.*
> 
> *As for Buddhism, aside from Ashoka's proselytizing period, the main Buddhist expansion in Asia occurred from 1st to 10th century CE. This is precisely the period during which Buddhism was persecuted and in decline within India./
> *
> 
> 
> *Who brought Buddhism into this discussion? Islamic conquest of India? 1971? Kashmir?
> It was Indians who keep going off on tangents when they fail to address the issue at hand.
> 
> There are Indians in this thread -- names obvious -- who are pathologically bigoted against Muslims. For them, every discussion always comes down to Muslim conquest of India and how that is an "open wound" for them that will not heal until there is an official apology. It's not clear who is expected to deliver this apology but, until then, all Muslims are to be hated. Anyone who challenges their hate-filled obsession is an Islamist.
> 
> 
> 
> The Freudian slip is your subconscious slip to equate 'Hindu' with 'Indian' as interchangeable concepts. Not very secular of you...
> *
> 
> 
> Spare me the dance. I showed you a statement by your foreign secretary threatening military strikes within Pakistan. Now you guys are fumbling around to save face by claiming India never intended to "occupy" Pakistan like US is doing in Afghanistan.
> 
> Really now!
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, the Islamic conquest of India...
> I am surprised it took you this long to drag that topic in here.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, sure.
> Unlike you, I am not interested in the sordid details on past evils. What's done is done.
> I only mentioned it since Indian indoctrination seems to leave out the unpleasant parts of Indian history.
> 
> 
> 
> OK.
> I am hallucinating.
> Zeenews quoting your own foreign minister is hallucinating.
> US officials telling India not to compare 26/11 to 9/11 are hallucinating.
> Everyone's hallucinating except you guys...
> 
> 
> 
> I provided an Indian news source quoting your own foreign minister. That's pretty direct.
> 
> 
> 
> The whole discussion was that it was the variant, not the precursor, which was responsible for most of the cultural influence.
> 
> 
> 
> Not difficult at all. You guys should try it some time.


 
I will reply to the part of your post directed at me,

You have been changing your statements throughout this thread and diverting from the topic whenever you feel down and out .

You were stating that India and Indians had nothing to do with Buddhism's spread across the world.

You pretty much lost that debate with vinod so you brought hinduism into it.

Then i started telling you about Hinduism's influence across the world after which you had accuse me of bein non-secular just so that you could save face .

After that you started talking about 26/11 and your pride in it. 

I mentioned hinduism influence because you said Hinduism did not have influence abroad but when i threw facts at you , you as usual started accusing me of being non-secular again to save face .I never equated india with hinduism . i said hinduism *too* had a lot of influence. Buddhism is a dharmic religion , why would I not associate it with India when the rest of the sane world does.

By the way , A pakistani is the last person i would like to take lessons about secularism from - blasphemy law rings a bell ?

Now in this post as well you started talking about muslim conquest of India to change the topic and make yourself feel better when in reality it was two Pakistani members one of whom was road runner and some other guy who started that topic. I have never seen an Indian even start that topic on this forum let alone ask anyone to apologise for it.That is just another one of the many hallucinations you have been having all this while .

I understand that apart from killing unarmed indian civilans on 26/11 is a source of pride for many pakistanis along with ofcourse the muslim conquests of afghan and uzbek muslims in India which you now shamelessly claim as your own but you did not have to make it that clear with your post when no Indian has ever asked anybody to apologise for it.

Next time do something a lil better to be able to take pride in.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CardSharp

Urbanized Greyhound said:


> All I gather from this statement is that its a statement of reassurance .....if Chinese are at all serious about this - They should first sign a treaty or friendship and co-operation with Pakistan for 20 years and
> 
> as far as current geo-politics go - they are nowhere close to the U.S in terms of power projection , diplomatic influence etc ....so playing Cold war type of politics as we saw between the erstwhile U.S.S.R and the U.S -- is out of the question for China .
> 
> In conclusion the media statement is just of giving a feel -good effect nothing special....



The US is still an ally of Pakistan. If India was to carry out a strike on Pakistani soil, the situation looks to be different.


----------



## Vinod2070

Funny knots some Chinese are tying themselves in.

USA is attacking Pakistan right now and China is twiddling its thumbs.

And we are supposed to believe it will move its behind when a non existent hypothetical threat materializes!


----------



## CardSharp

Pretty funny how upset you're getting over this.


----------



## Vinod2070

nick_indian said:


> I will reply to the part of your post directed at me,
> 
> *You have been changing your statements throughout this thread and diverting from the topic whenever you feel down and out .
> *
> You were stating that India and Indians had nothing to do with Buddhism's spread across the world.
> 
> You pretty much lost that debate with vinod so you brought hinduism into it.
> 
> Then i started telling you about Hinduism's influence across the world after which you had accuse me of bein non-secular just so that you could save face .
> 
> After that you started talking about 26/11 and your pride in it.
> 
> I mentioned hinduism influence because you said Hinduism did not have influence abroad but when i threw facts at you , you as usual started accusing me of being non-secular again to save face .I never equated india with hinduism . i said hinduism *too* had a lot of influence. Buddhism is a dharmic religion , why would I not associate it with India when the rest of the sane world does.
> 
> By the way , A pakistani is the last person i would like to take lessons about secularism from - blasphemy law rings a bell ?
> 
> Now in this post as well you started talking about muslim conquest of India to change the topic and make yourself feel better when in reality it was two Pakistani members one of whom was road runner and some other guy who started that topic. I have never seen an Indian even start that topic on this forum let alone ask anyone to apologise for it.That is just another one of the many hallucinations you have been having all this while .
> 
> I understand that apart from killing unarmed indian civilans on 26/11 is a source of pride for many pakistanis along with ofcourse the muslim conquests of afghan and uzbek muslims in India which you now shamelessly claim as your own but you did not have to make it that clear with your post when no Indian has ever asked anybody to apologise for it.
> 
> Next time do something a lil better to be able to take pride in.


 
That is the specialty of some people here, shifting from topic to topic, claim to claim.

Pretty pathetic actually.

This guy seems to hallucinate a lot and not able to keep perspective.

A self appointed police, false flag catcher and so much else.

All in his own mind.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

CardSharp said:


> Pretty funny how upset you're getting over this.


 
upset ? more like amused


----------



## Vinod2070

nick_indian said:


> upset ? more like amused


 
Obviously the message would have been aimed at USA.

Any Indo-Pak serious confrontation will likely escalate into a nuclear war and China will be foolish to enter it. Pakistan has always claimed it can handle Indian aggression, obviously with USA it is not the same.

Let them now put their money where the mouth is. The attack has happened and the countdown has started for them.


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

Vinod2070 said:


> The attack has happened and the countdown has started for them.


 
When did America attack the state of Pakistan?

Didn't you know, they are still allies? 

Drone attacks are part of the WoT, as authorized by Pakistan's alliance with America.

If Drone attacks were an attack on the Pakistani state, Pakistan and the USA would *already* be in a state of war.

Which is obviously not the case.


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

Vinod2070 said:


> *Obviously the message would have been aimed at USA.
> *
> Any Indo-Pak serious confrontation will likely escalate into a nuclear war and China will be foolish to enter it. Pakistan has always claimed it can handle Indian aggression, obviously with USA it is not the same.
> 
> Let them now put their money where the mouth is. The attack has happened and the countdown has started for them.


 
I think it was aimed at both . It is hard to believe China did not have India in mind while making that statement.They know what relations we have with Pakistan .


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

nick_indian said:


> I think it was aimed at both . It is hard to believe China did not have India in mind while making that statement.They know what relations we have with Pakistan .


 
Pakistan and the USA are allies.

Pakistan and India are enemies.

Any "surgical strikes" as boasted by the Indian army, will likely lead to a full-scale war.


----------



## huzihaidao12

China to take over Gawadar port soon


The Chinese government has acceded to Pakistans request to take over the operations at Gawadar Port as soon the term of agreement with the incumbent Singapore Port Authority expires. This was stated by Federal Minister for Defence, Ch. Ahmad Mukhtar after completing his visit to China with the Prime Minister of Pakistan. China is an all-weather friend and the closest ally of Pakistan, and it could be judged from the fact that in which ever sectors Pakistan requested assistance during P.Ms recent visit to China, they immediately agreed with Pakistan, he stated further. Ch. Ahmad Mukhtar stated that during their meeting with the Prime Minister of China, Wen Jia Bao, he, being the Defence Minister of Pakistan, raised and discussed some important strategic and economic issues.

Pakistan considers that peaceful and stable Afghanistan is in the interest of Pakistan and the whole region. Pakistan supports a stable government in Kabul which shall be Afghan owned.

Pakistan requested for frigates of 4400 tons on credit basis. We also expressed the desire that the Chinese government could train our personnel on submarines.

The Minister further stated that they are grateful to Chinese government for constructing Gwader Port. However, we would be more grateful to the Chinese government if a naval base is being constructed at the site of Gwader for Pakistan.

The Prime Minister of Pakistan told his Chinese counterpart that their program of JF-17 Thunder Aircrafts is going on successfully, but it would be a pleasure for us if the PLA (Peoples Liberation Army) would induct the aircrafts in their Air fleet. This would give us a lot of publicity to our aircrafts and we would be able to sell a larger quantity of the Aircrafts to bring down the cost. The Chinese government subscribed to our request to equip our Air Force with FC-20 Aircrafts.

The Chinese Premier was pleased to discuss that his government would help us in repairing Attaabad Lake and KKH road, once the clarification regarding these projects are being received to the Chinese government.

We agreed on the point that stability had to be achieved in the region by the joint efforts of both Pakistan and China and by defeating the terrorists in the region. At this point Pakistan asked China that a message may be conveyed to the US government that Pakistans sovereignty should be respected. The Chinese government assured that they would help us to remove all the bottlenecks coming in the way of our prosperity.


----------



## Vinod2070

Chinese-Dragon said:


> When did America attack the state of Pakistan?
> 
> Didn't you know, they are still allies?
> 
> Drone attacks are part of the WoT, as authorized by Pakistan's alliance with America.
> 
> If Drone attacks were an attack on the Pakistani state, Pakistan and the USA would *already* be in a state of war.
> 
> Which is obviously not the case.


 
Perhaps you didn't notice that their parliament and highest political and military leaders are openly calling for shutting down the drone attacks.

Also they called the A'bad attack an attack on their sovereignty.

Come on, show us your mettle now. You gave the word.


----------



## huzihaidao12

http://www.defence.pk/forums/world-...nship-between-china-pakistan.html#post1770738

I began to believe that there is a security commitment, may be true.


----------



## gaurish

Chinese-Dragon said:


> When did America attack the state of Pakistan?
> 
> Didn't you know, they are still allies?
> 
> Drone attacks are part of the WoT, as authorized by Pakistan's alliance with America.
> 
> If Drone attacks were an attack on the Pakistani state, Pakistan and the USA would *already* be in a state of war.
> 
> Which is obviously not the case.


 
When a cat drinks milk she closes her eyes and feels dark and the think its dark and nobody is watchin her drinking the milk....

Same case is with drones the WOT is imposed on Pakistan ... do u think Pakistan was intrested in initiating this war ... if us was not there would this WOT would happened?


----------



## DarK-LorD

Well Why doesn't China provide Pakistan with UCAV's to take out extremists.


----------



## Vinod2070

nick_indian said:


> I think it was aimed at both . It is hard to believe China did not have India in mind while making that statement.They know what relations we have with Pakistan .


 
OK, so one of that "both" is already acting.

Go China go, Show us you meant it.

Unlike 1971.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

Vinod2070 said:


> Perhaps you didn't notice that their parliament and highest political and military leaders are openly calling for shutting down the drone attacks.
> 
> Also they called the A'bad attack an attack on their sovereignty.
> 
> Come on, show us your mettle now. You gave the word.


 
Let them break the alliance with America first, if they truly mean that.  It's just for public consumption.

I find it hilarious that Indians think drone strikes, are an attack by America, on the Pakistani state.

If that were true, they would be in an open state of war already.

In fact, they are still allies, and will continue to be so.

This message is more likely directed at one of Pakistan's neighbors, who are not their allies. The same ones who have been boasting of "surgical strikes".


----------



## Vinod2070

Chinese-Dragon said:


> Pakistan and the USA are allies.
> 
> Pakistan and India are enemies.
> 
> Any "surgical strikes" as boasted by the Indian army, will likely lead to a full-scale war.


 
Mate, this is not the time to make predictions.

It is time for action. Bruce Lee style.


----------



## Vinod2070

Chinese-Dragon said:


> Let them break the alliance with America first, if they truly mean that.  It's just for public consumption.
> 
> I find it hilarious that Indians think drone strikes, are an attack by America, on the Pakistani state.
> 
> If that were true, they would be in an open state of war already.
> 
> In fact, they are still allies, and will continue to be so.
> 
> This message is more likely directed at one of Pakistan's neighbors, who are not their allies. The same ones who have been boasting of "surgical strikes".


 
You are just trying to snuggle out of solemn commitments.

I thought you guys valued your word.


----------



## huzihaidao12

Vinod2070 said:


> You are just trying to snuggle out of solemn commitments.
> 
> I thought you guys valued your word.


 
Preferential treatment time has passed. sir.


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

Vinod2070 said:


> Mate, this is not the time to make predictions.
> 
> It is time for action. Bruce Lee style.





Vinod2070 said:


> You are just trying to snuggle out of solemn commitments.
> 
> I thought you guys valued your word.


 
Then let some nation declare war on Pakistan first. 

America are Pakistan's allies, and will likely remain so.

The real issue, is what happens if the Indian public demand "strikes" on Pakistan, as the result of another Mumbai attack.

The only real chance of a nation-to-nation war in the subcontinent, is between India and Pakistan.


----------



## Vinod2070

^^ You are a little late to the party.

Check out here. Most Pakistanis believe the USA is their biggest enemy. At least the A'bad raid should have kicked you into action. It was never authorized.

So it was an act of war?


----------



## ramu

Chinese-Dragon said:


> Then let some nation declare war on Pakistan first.
> 
> America are Pakistan's allies, and will likely remain so.
> 
> The real issue, is what happens if the Indian public demand "strikes" on Pakistan, as the result of another Mumbai attack.
> 
> The only real chance of a nation-to-nation war in the subcontinent, is between India and Pakistan.


 
So China is a cat when it comes to US who can do what they want but we are the punching bag. Bravo!


----------



## huzihaidao12

Vinod2070 said:


> ^^ You are a little late to the party.
> 
> Check out here. Most Pakistanis believe the USA is their biggest enemy. At least the A'bad raid should have kicked you into action. It was never authorized.
> 
> So it was an act of war?


 
Minor conflicts, I think it is inappropriate to call war.


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

Vinod2070 said:


> ^^ You are a little late to the party.
> 
> Check out here. Most Pakistanis believe the USA is their biggest enemy. At least the A'bad raid should have kicked you into action. It was never authorized.
> 
> So it was an act of war?


 
Well, you have what "most Pakistanis believe", in your perception.

Then you have the *fact*, that Pakistan and the USA are still allies. And it has not been declared an act of war (it wasn't an attack on the Pakistani state).

Well, the choice is easy for me. Between facts and hearsay. Not sure about you.


----------



## Vinod2070

huzihaidao12 said:


> Minor conflicts, I think it is inappropriate to call war.


 
It is an attack. They always call it drone attack.

So it qualifies as per the thread title.


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

Chinese-Dragon said:


> Let them break the alliance with America first, if they truly mean that.  It's just for public consumption.
> 
> I find it hilarious that Indians think drone strikes, are an attack by America, on the Pakistani state.
> 
> If that were true, they would be in an open state of war already.
> 
> In fact, they are still allies, and will continue to be so.
> 
> *This message is more likely directed at one of Pakistan's neighbors, who are not their allies. The same ones who have been boasting of "surgical strikes*".


 
so China says they will go to war with India if India reacts to Pakistani terrorisits killing unarmed civilians in India.

Is that right ? Is that what you say will be CCP's policy ?


----------



## huzihaidao12

Vinod2070 said:


> It is an attack. They always call it drone attack.
> 
> So it qualifies as per the thread title.


 
It is an attack, it is not war.


----------



## Vinod2070

Chinese-Dragon said:


> Well, you have what "most Pakistanis believe", in your perception.
> 
> Then you have the *fact*, *that Pakistan and the USA are still allies. *And it has not been declared an act of war (it wasn't an attack on the Pakistani state).
> 
> Well, the choice is easy for me. Between facts and hearsay. Not sure about you.


 
Who do you think the "China is our best friend" message was aimed at if not at that "ally"?

I see you are trying wriggle out. Once again.

What happened to the higher than and deeper than....


----------



## huzihaidao12

Government of Pakistan has not declared war, so it is not war.


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

ramu said:


> So China is a cat when it comes to US who can do what they want but we are the punching bag. Bravo!


 
Why should we have a problem with the US?

They are our largest trading partner, and they are Pakistan's ally in the WoT.

This, despite some wet dreams, and unmitigated glee from one particular nationality here. No prizes for guessing which one.


----------



## Vinod2070

huzihaidao12 said:


> It is an attack, it is not war.


 
*Attack on Pak will be attack on China*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

Vinod2070 said:


> Who do you think the "China is our best friend" message was aimed at if not at that "ally"?


 
Why would we aim that message at their "ally"? 

Doesn't it make more sense to aim it at their "enemy"?


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

huzihaidao12 said:


> Minor conflicts, I think it is inappropriate to call war.


 
Most Pakistanis consider drone attacks an attack on their sovereignity . Had it not been for USA's superpower status they would never have allowed it .

Get real please. China can do nothing against the US anyways even if US does another abbottabad again .

Again get real .


----------



## Vinod2070

Chinese-Dragon said:


> Why should we have a problem with the US?
> 
> They are our largest trading partner, and they are Pakistan's ally in the WoT.
> 
> This, despite some *wet dreams, *and unmitigated glee from one particular nationality here. No prizes for guessing which one.


 
Hey, even you caught on to it. Good going.

China committed that "Attack on Pak will be attack on China". The only one doing the attack is the *ally *USA.

You never said an ally making attacks is excluded! Did you?


----------



## Spring Onion

Viraat said:


> And We will Never Do that


 
Surely you wont want your indian soldiers to kill own colleagues with service weapons and commit suicides in other part of Kashmir too if at all they survived there in the first place


----------



## huzihaidao12

Vinod2070 said:


> *Attack on Pak will be attack on China*


 
Word games does not make sense, I think he should be referring to the war.


----------



## Vinod2070

Chinese-Dragon said:


> Why would we aim that message at their "ally"?
> 
> Doesn't it make more sense to aim it at their "enemy"?


 
It was Pakistan that aimed that message. Not you.

You were just playing along.

Not so sincerely it appears now.


----------



## huzihaidao12

nick_indian said:


> Most Pakistanis consider drone attacks an attack on their sovereignity . Had it not been for USA's superpower status they would never have allowed it .
> 
> Get real please. China can do nothing against the US anyways even if US does another abbottabad again .
> 
> Again get real .


 
You need to know that war is usually declared by the government, some people no power.


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

Jana said:


> Surely you wont want your indian soldiers to kill own colleagues with service weapons and commit suicides in other part of Kashmir too if at all they survived there in the first place


 
As usual diverting from the topic.

All that the Pakistanis have done in this thread .Please comment on the topic .


----------



## huzihaidao12

I think Pakistan should be able to deal with some minor clashes, as long as Pakistan can cope with, China does not intervene.


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

nick_indian said:


> so China says they will go to war with India if India reacts to Pakistani terrorisits killing unarmed civilians in India.
> 
> Is that right ? Is that what you say will be CCP's policy ?


 
Chinese dragon , please answer my question .


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

nick_indian said:


> Most Pakistanis consider drone attacks an attack on their sovereignity . Had it not been for USA's superpower status they would never have allowed it .
> 
> Get real please. China can do nothing against the US anyways even if US does another abbottabad again .
> 
> Again get real .


 
Then let them declare a state of war. Only in your dreams. 

China will intervene *if necessary*, against anyone who is in a state of war with Pakistan.

Even a weak China during the 1950's, was able to attack and push US forces completely out of North Korea.

And we all know what happened during the last Sino-Indian war.

If it is necessary to our strategic interests, it will happen. If it is not necessary to our strategic interests, it won't happen. Simple as that.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Vinod2070

Chinese-Dragon said:


> If it is necessary to our strategic interests, it will happen. If it is not necessary to our strategic interests, it won't happen. Simple as that.



Lakh takke ki baat. Pakistani bhai log suno aur samajho.


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

nick_indian said:


> so China says they will go to war with India if India reacts to Pakistani terrorisits killing unarmed civilians in India.
> 
> Is that right ? Is that what you say will be CCP's policy ?


 
Absolutely.

I think it is wrong to punish the innocent civilians of Pakistan, for the crimes of a few non-state actors.

That is essentially an act of "collective punishment".

Then of course, Pakistan is strategically important to us, and we would have to protect our interests.


----------



## ZhengHe

Vinod2070 said:


> *Attack on Pak will be attack on China*


 
Obviously the meaning is a declaration of war on Pakistan and not some drone strikes by the US which it has been doing so for some time now and as authorized by the government of Pakistan. Pakistani civilians might be against it but what can they do?

I find Indians in this thread to be extremely violent and eager for China and US to break out in open war so bad. The meaning of the thread title is obvious to anyone except for war mongering Indians.

It's very simple. If India decides to take advantage of the situation in Pakistan with military means then expect China to take it personal. 

That is all.


----------



## Vinod2070

ZhengHe said:


> Obviously the meaning is a declaration of war on Pakistan and not some drone strikes by the US which it has been doing so for some time now and as authorized by the government of Pakistan. Pakistani civilians might be against it but what can they do?
> 
> I find Indians in this thread to be extremely violent and eager for China and US to break out in open war so bad. The meaning of the thread title is obvious to anyone except for war mongering Indians.



People are just having some not so innocent fun.

Chillax dude.



> It's very simple. If India decides to take advantage of the situation in Pakistan with military means *then expect China to take it personal.* That is all.


 
Oh, so it is only about a hypothetical threat from India, not a real and existing threat from USA?

Can you show me some sources for this claim?


----------



## ZhengHe

Vinod2070 said:


> People are just having some not so innocent fun.
> 
> Chillax dude.



I thought we were discussing a serious topic?

And I am quite chill. 




Vinod2070 said:


> Oh, so it is only about a hypothetical threat from India, not a real and existing threat from USA?
> 
> Can you show me some sources for this claim?



Yes. India is the bigger threat and most Pakistanis will agree.

Pakistan and US are still currently allies so China has no reason to intervene.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

ZhengHe said:


> I find Indians in this thread to be extremely violent and eager for China and US to break out in open war so bad.


 
That is called "bloodthirst" buddy. 

Anyone who has knowledge of geopolitics, knows that a direct war between China and America is extremely unlikely.

Same for the chances of a Pakistan-USA war. Firstly because they are allies, so it is not necessary. Secondly, because America has never directly attacked a nuclear armed nation.

In such a hypothetical scenario, the chances of conflict becoming nuclear, are very high.


----------



## Vinod2070

ZhengHe said:


> I thought we were discussing a serious topic?


 
Yes, we just thought to break the monotony a bit.

But frankly you guys disappointed today. We had high hopes from you.


----------



## Vinod2070

Chinese-Dragon said:


> That is called "bloodthirst" buddy.
> 
> Anyone who has knowledge of geopolitics, knows that a direct war between China and America is extremely unlikely.
> 
> *Same for the chances of a Pakistan-USA war. Firstly because they are allies, so it is not necessary. Secondly, because America has never directly attacked a nuclear armed nation.
> 
> In such a hypothetical scenario, the chances of conflict becoming nuclear, are very high.*


 
You do realize all this.

Still you think India will go where the USA fears to tread (as per you)?

And China will jump in into a nuclear quagmire when it didn't do anything in 1971, even when it was a nuclear power and India was not?

See some contradictions?

I know, you never claimed to be very objective.


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

Vinod2070 said:


> People are just having some not so innocent fun.


 
You might be joking, but the rest of the Indian comments on this thread... 

Apparently, they think that the drone attacks, are an attack by America on the Pakistani state, and therefore that these two sides are at a state of war.

The "red mist" is blocking their logical train of thought.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

Chinese-Dragon said:


> Absolutely.
> 
> I think it is wrong to punish the innocent civilians of Pakistan, for the crimes of a few non-state actors.
> 
> That is essentially an act of "collective punishment".
> 
> Then of course, Pakistan is strategically important to us, and we would have to protect our interests.


 
The indian targets will be pakistani terror camps not civilians .

Anyways now we can say that China too supports the International terror network that kills innocent civilians . I hope the Chinese govt . doesn't see it that way .

anyways , I know China will pretty much do nothing except for provide diplomatic support and some weaponry to Pakistan in either India's or USA 's case.

China is not strong neither stupid enough for either . A chinese intervention in an Indo-Pak war or Indo-US will lead to a world war and the Chinese ( atleast the ones with the famed high IQs ) realise that .

A chinese intervention would lead to a no holds barred situation .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ZhengHe

Vinod2070 said:


> You do realize all this.
> 
> Still you think India will go where the USA fears to tread (as per you)?
> 
> And China will jump in into a nuclear quagmire when it didn't do anything in 1971, even when it was a nuclear power and India was not?
> 
> See some contradictions?
> 
> I know, you never claimed to be very objective.


 
Only until now has China came out and supported Pakistan in this manner so it's not really a contradiction unless back in 1971 China said the same thing.


----------



## huzihaidao12

nick_indian said:


> The indian targets will be pakistani terror camps not civilians .
> 
> Anyways now we can say that China too supports the International terror network that kills innocent civilians . I hope the Chinese govt . doesn't see it that way .
> 
> anyways , I know China will pretty much do nothing except for provide diplomatic support and some weaponry to Pakistan in either India's or USA 's case.
> 
> China is not strong neither stupid enough for either . A chinese intervention in an Indo-Pak war or Indo-US will lead to a world war and the Chinese ( atleast the ones with the famed high IQs ) realise that .
> 
> A chinese intervention would lead to a no holds barred situation .



I just ask you, if China attacked India for terrorist camps, do you agree?


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

ZhengHe said:


> Obviously the meaning is a declaration of war on Pakistan and not some drone strikes by the US which it has been doing so for some time now and as authorized by the government of Pakistan. Pakistani civilians might be against it but what can they do?
> 
> *I find Indians in this thread to be extremely violent and eager for China and US to break out in open war so bad. The meaning of the thread title is obvious to anyone except for war mongering Indians.*
> 
> *It's very simple. If India decides to take advantage of the situation in Pakistan with military means then expect China to take it personal.
> *
> That is all.


 
about the first part , weren't you the one threatening nuke attacks and another 1962 to us Indians here ? short term memory loss ?

About the second part . Sir where were you in 1971 and 1965 and 1999 ?


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

nick_indian said:


> The indian targets will be pakistani terror camps not civilians .



You are not an ally of Pakistan, like America is. 

Such strikes, will certainly lead to a full-scale war, where civilians will suffer.



nick_indian said:


> A chinese intervention would lead to a no holds barred situation .


 
Good, then maybe some will think twice, before trying anything heroic.


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

huzihaidao12 said:


> I just ask you, if China attacked India for terrorist camps, do you agree?


 
When was the last time that 10 tibetans entered China form Indian territory and massacred 100s of civilians in shaghai ?


----------



## Vinod2070

Chinese-Dragon said:


> *You might be joking, but the rest of the Indian comments on this thread... *
> 
> Apparently, they think that the drone attacks, are an attack by America on the Pakistani state, and therefore that these two sides are at a state of war.
> 
> The "red mist" is blocking their logical train of thought.


 
Everyone was just scoring some points. We all know what is the reality.


----------



## ZhengHe

nick_indian said:


> about the first part , weren't you the one *threatening nuke attacks and another 1962* to us Indians here ? short term memory loss ?
> 
> About the second part . Sir where were you in 1971 and 1965 and 1999 ?



Please find a post by me where I threatened nuke attacks LOL and threatened 1962 again? All I said was "Expect another 1962" or something, hardly a "threat".

What? Can you please elaborate the second part?


----------



## rickshaw driver




----------



## Chinese-Dragon

Vinod2070 said:


> Everyone was just scoring some points. We all know what is the reality.


 
Well then, there are a lot of Indians trying to score points, all over this forum.

But I think they actually believe it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Vinod2070

ZhengHe said:


> Only until now has China came out and supported Pakistan in this manner *so it's not really a contradiction unless back in 1971 China said the same thing.*


 
I am not sure what you told them then but Pakistan was waiting for your help till the last moment.


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

Chinese-Dragon said:


> You are not an ally of Pakistan, like America is.
> 
> *Such strikes, will certainly lead to a full-scale war, where civilians will suffer.
> 
> *
> 
> *Good, then maybe some will think twice, before trying anything heroic*.


 
So what are you saying is that for Chinese death of Indian civilians means nothing but Pakistani civilians should not suffer even *if* they do and that is a big if ?

Do you really not know who the bad guys are here ? And do you really not know who always wins and who always loses ?

About the second part . 

Did you mean Pakistani terrorsists backed by ISI or China ?


----------



## huzihaidao12

nick_indian said:


> When was the last time that 10 tibetans entered China form Indian territory and massacred 100s of civilians in shaghai ?


 
In Tibet there are 5 girls were burnt to death by terrorism in 2008, how do you explain that?


----------



## Vinod2070

Chinese-Dragon said:


> Well then, there are a lot of Indians trying to score points, all over this forum.
> 
> But I think they actually believe it.


 
On this thread I think we are just 2-3 of us.

Thanks for making our day.


----------



## ZhengHe

Vinod2070 said:


> I am not sure what you told them then but Pakistan was waiting for your help till the last moment.


 
I do not recall Pakistan asking for Chinese assistance then and also do not recall China giving this kind of "Attack on Pak will be attack on China" support then either.


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

rickshaw driver said:


>


 
Just on this thread developoreo a pakistani was claiming that false flaggers turn out to be Indians .

Then i said no . Haha thanks for proving me right . Another one false flagger( Pakistani most probably) caught right here .

Thanks buddy !


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

nick_indian said:


> So what are you saying is that for Chinese death of Indian civilians means nothing but Pakistani civilians should not suffer even *if* they do and that is a big if ?


 
Innocent civilians should not suffer, for something that is not their fault.

That applies to wars, terrorist attacks, large-scale accidents, etc. It applies to everything.


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

ZhengHe said:


> Please find a post by me where I threatened nuke attacks LOL and threatened 1962 again? All I said was "Expect another 1962" or something, hardly a "threat".
> 
> What? Can you please elaborate the second part?


 
Lol ,

That sir is a threat pretty much . Move on . I will leave that to people who understand english to judge .


----------



## Roby

nick_indian said:


> J Another one false flagger(* Pakistani most probably*) caught right here .


Chinese, most probably.


----------



## ZhengHe

nick_indian said:


> Lol ,
> 
> That sir is a threat pretty much . Move on . I will leave that to people who understand english to judge .


 
I think you are too sensitive 

And what about the nuke attack threat? LOL


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

ZhengHe said:


> I think you are too sensitive
> 
> And what about the nuke attack threat? LOL


 
I proved one charge and i am not going to go through all past posts to prove the other one . You threatened first and that is proved.

About me being sensitive , yes i am and i like it that way . Why ?


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

rickshaw driver said:


>


 
Is this Indian channel? and what language they are speaking? What they are talking about?


----------



## AAtish

OH what a great friendship:


----------



## Vinod2070

ZhengHe said:


> *I do not recall Pakistan asking for Chinese assistance *then and also do not recall China giving this kind of "Attack on Pak will be attack on China" support then either.


 
A higher than and deeper than friend doesn't need to be asked.

You claimed this higher than and deeper than thingy even then.

Or was it mere words?


----------



## wmdisinfo

Vinod2070 said:


> A higher than and deeper than friend doesn't need to be asked.
> 
> You claimed this higher than and deeper than thingy even then.
> 
> Or was it mere words?


anyways nothin to do with india its pak china affairs.and we dont shout on laudspeakers when we help eachother.secret are meant to be kept secret

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

This is not hard to figure out.

This means any malevolent intention toward Pakistan would not be allowed under China's watch.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IND151

secularbuster said:


> The fact that indian troops have not yet entered Azad kashmir tells us that you do give a damn.


 
you mean Pakistan occupied Kashmir?


----------



## Vinod2070

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> This is not hard to figure out.
> 
> This means any malevolent intention toward Pakistan would not be allowed under China's watch.


 
Oh, so you the patron saint now, watching the client state?

You are not so considerate towards your own Han Chinese in Taiwan though! You have massed missiles to utterly destroy them if needed.


----------



## wmdisinfo

Vinod2070 said:


> Oh, so you the patron saint now, watching the client state?
> 
> You are not so considerate towards your own Han Chinese in Taiwan though! You have massed missiles to utterly destroy them if needed.


lol talk about arunachal pardesh taiwan is china.seems like india care about all the four cast of hindus lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

Vinod2070 said:


> Oh, so you the patron saint now, watching the client state?
> 
> You are not so considerate towards your own Han Chinese in Taiwan though! You have massed missiles to utterly destroy them if needed.


 
Those green traitors in Taiwan, we shall decimate them without any mercy, even they are our biological brothers and sisters.

But Pakistan is our best friend, we will take the bullets for them if it is necessary.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DarK-LorD

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> Those green traitors in Taiwan, we shall decimate them without mercy, even they are our biological brothers and sisters.
> 
> But Pakistan is our best friend, we will take the bullets for them if there is necessary.



Then Why don't you go to Waziristan & face the US drones to Save Pakistanis.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> Those green traitors in Taiwan, *we shall decimate them without mercy*, even they are our biological brothers and sisters.
> 
> But Pakistan is our best friend, we will take the bullets for them if there is necessary.


 
Peaceful rising eh? 

Chinese warmongering as usual..


----------



## Vinod2070

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> Those green traitors in Taiwan, we shall decimate them without any mercy, even they are our biological brothers and sisters.
> 
> But Pakistan is our best friend, we will take the bullets for them if it is necessary.


 
I am sure you will do that while sitting in Canada. History is witness to that bravery in 1971.

Also the way you went out of your way during the recent floods, their financial difficulties, their issues with terror and so on.

Amazing friendship. Low on words, high on action.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani

SR-71 BlackBird said:


> Then Why don't you go to Waziristan & face the US drones to Save Pakistanis.


 
Because they have their hands busy with the Tibetans and Taiwanese

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

Hindustani said:


> Peaceful rising eh?


 
We'll see.


----------



## Hindustani

Chinese-Dragon said:


> We'll see.


 
Yes we shall..


----------



## IND151

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> you allege that *Pakistani elements attacked your financial capital, did Russia do anything to stop that attack or confront Pakistan?*



Russia has its own problems and why we would need their help? we dont sit in laps of our friends. if we are threatened we take action. *after 26/11 till now there is no major terrorist attack in India.* this shows RAW and IB are doing their work perfectly.


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

SR-71 BlackBird said:


> Then Why don't you go to Waziristan & face the US drones to Save Pakistanis.


 
Stop making the nonsense, our army would do the job if there is any nation who openly declares the war against Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

Vinod2070 said:


> I am sure you will do that while sitting in Canada. History is witness to that bravery in 1971.
> 
> Also the way you went out of your way during the recent floods, their financial difficulties, their issues with terror and so on.
> 
> Amazing friendship. Low on words, high on action.



Do not pretend to care for the suffering Pakistanis because we all know that the more Pakistanis who suffer, the more happy you indians get.

Pakistan does not need carrot-on-a-stick aid. Pakistan needs trade and business to stand on its own feet and China always has offered Pakistan that.

China has done more than plenty to help the flood victims in Pakistan.

China pledges $250m flood aid to Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

Vinod2070 said:


> I am sure you will do that while sitting in Canada. History is witness to that bravery in 1971.
> 
> Also the way you went out of your way during the recent floods, their financial difficulties, their issues with terror and so on.
> 
> Amazing friendship. Low on words, high on action.


 
Now our military might and the friendship with Pakistan is on another level.

If anything like 1971 has repeated again, then you will soon see our PLA army conducting a military parade in Delhi.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hindustani

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> Now our might and the friendship with Pakistan is on another level.
> 
> If anything like 1971 has repeated again, then you will soon see our PLA army conducting a military parade in Delhi. :


 
"Our" army meaning Canadian army?


----------



## Ammyy

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> Now our military might and the friendship with Pakistan is on another level.
> 
> If anything like 1971 has repeated again, then you will soon see our PLA army conducting a military parade in Delhi.


 
So all fan boy stories are allowed now ??


----------



## Ammyy

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> Now our military might and the friendship with Pakistan is on another level.
> 
> If anything like 1971 has repeated again, then you will soon see our PLA army conducting a military parade in Delhi.


 
Save your self from USA their are almost on your head and roaming freely in south China sea


----------



## DarK-LorD

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> Now our military might and the friendship with Pakistan is on another level.
> 
> If anything like 1971 has repeated again, then you will soon see our PLA army conducting a military parade in Delhi.



Yeah PLA will conduct military parade in Delhi as POW's.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IND151

Chinese-Dragon said:


> Korean war:
> 
> - China told the USA to stop pushing into North Korea
> - The USA refused
> - China attacked, and pushed American forces completely out of North Korea
> 
> Sino-Indian War:
> 
> - China told India to stop pushing into Chinese territory
> - India refused
> - China attacked, and pushed Indian forces completely out of Aksai chin
> 
> The Indian members here, should learn from history. The Chinese government doesn't bluff very often.


 

1971 war

china had relations with Pakistan. India waited for winter and started Bangladesh liberation war. India defeated Pakistan. this weakened Chinese position in south Asia.


1984 

India took siachen glacier.

both times china couldn't do anything.

1999 kargil war

India retook land and peaks captured by Pakistani army.

again china couldn't prevent victory of India.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Developereo

I can't believe this ridiculous thread is still going!

This should be merged with the 'Whatever' thread because it is pointless ping pong.

Bottom line: even if the US declares official war on Pakistan, China will *NOT* intervene militarily and put its cities at risk. The statement is meaningless diplomatic nonsense.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## roadrunner

I wouldn't be too sure that China can do nothing. China could not do anything for a long time. But the last five years have seen J-9s, J-10s, even J-20s. 

Plus economic influence and China can start thowing some of its influence around.


----------



## Developereo

roadrunner said:


> I wouldn't be too sure that China can do nothing. China could not do anything for a long time. But the last five years have seen J-9s, J-10s, even J-20s.
> 
> Plus economic influence and China can start thowing some of its influence around.


 
Do you honestly think China will put Beijing under the gun for Islamabad?
No country is going to fight the US for anyone else. Only if they are themselves attacked directly.

The only time that was a credible deterrent was when there was an *explicit* military alliance to that effect, i.e. the Warsaw Pact.

Right now, even the SCO and BRICS have no military obligations to their members.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## roadrunner

I honestly don't know what China would do, or whether it would do nothing. 

China has interests in Pakistan, China says it will regard it as an attack on China. You can interpret that how you like. Personally I see China's economic leverage as quite strong though I wouldn't discount its military leverage either. 

If China isn't strong enough to use its military it most likely won't use it.


----------



## huzihaidao12

I can only say, it is possible, as long as the security commitment is true.


----------



## Protectionist Gareth

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> Now our military might and the friendship with Pakistan is on another level.
> 
> *If anything like 1971 has repeated again, then you will soon see our PLA army conducting a military parade in Delhi. *


They think of doing that...their D!cks will be chopped off!


----------



## below_freezing

Developereo said:


> I can't believe this ridiculous thread is still going!
> 
> This should be merged with the 'Whatever' thread because it is pointless ping pong.
> 
> Bottom line: even if the US declares official war on Pakistan, China will *NOT* intervene militarily and put its cities at risk. The statement is meaningless diplomatic nonsense.


 
We went to war for North Korea of all countries even after US threatened to nuke us.

What's the US gonna do if we go in? Nuke Beijing? We can't nuke NYC and Washington?


----------



## ChinaToday

Developereo said:


> Do you honestly think China will put Beijing under the gun for Islamabad?
> No country is going to fight the US for anyone else. Only if they are themselves attacked directly.
> 
> The only time that was a credible deterrent was when there was an *explicit* military alliance to that effect, i.e. the Warsaw Pact.
> 
> Right now, even the SCO and BRICS have no military obligations to their members.


 
well we did fight the US for North korea and vietnam.


----------



## secularbuster

Already the americans are inciting the Afghans to attack Pakistan. This afternnon the Afghan military positions inside Pakistan were blown to pieces by PAF. Afghans would not dare do it without backing from Washington. Washington is gambling, the americans are forcing Pakistan to act in self defence, they are speculating that China won't get involved.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## secularbuster

roadrunner said:


> I wouldn't be too sure that China can do nothing. China could not do anything for a long time. But the last five years have seen J-9s, J-10s, even J-20s.
> 
> Plus economic influence and China can start thowing some of its influence around.



*It's time that China starts using its economic and military stick to humble uncle sam or else things are going to go out of control pretty soon.*


----------



## Vinod2070

Omar1984 said:


> Do not pretend to care for the suffering Pakistanis because we all know that the more Pakistanis who suffer, the more happy you indians get.
> 
> Pakistan does not need carrot-on-a-stick aid. Pakistan needs trade and business to stand on its own feet and China always has offered Pakistan that.
> 
> China has done more than plenty to help the flood victims in Pakistan.
> 
> China pledges $250m flood aid to Pakistan


 
Check out the actual money given, not *pledged*.

It was less than $ 20 million as per the reports on your own country's web site.


----------



## Outman

It's just a message directed to countries that might feel the slightest urge to fight proxy wars for uncle sam, while hoping the nato potatoes and what not would align with them in the process.

Ten years ago I would say with absolute certainty that we were set on a ever peaceful path, but right now I am much less convinced.....The top brass of military seems more and more eager for a showtime, since the possibility of an all-out CN-US war is now next to zero, I dont believe they are as reluctant to get involved in a regional conflict as before with all the new toys they've got recently and will be getting in the coming years.

People who understand how important south asia is to china wont take this lightly, finger crossed these are the people in charge.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Vinod2070

below_freezing said:


> *We went to war for North Korea of all countries even after US threatened to nuke us.*
> 
> What's the US gonna do if we go in? Nuke Beijing? We can't nuke NYC and Washington?


 
You went for your own interests. Don't pretend it was done for charity.

Why the special love for North Korea and not South Korea? They are the same people.

Why are you not taking over Taiwan if it is so easy for you to clash with the US?


----------



## Vinod2070

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> Now our military might and the friendship with Pakistan is on another level.
> 
> If anything like 1971 has repeated again, then you will soon see our PLA army conducting a military parade in Delhi.


 
I see you like to fight a war while sitting safely in Canada.

You care a damn for the millions of your civilians and soldiers who face danger from a likely nuke war.


----------



## Vinod2070

Fact is:

India Pakistan large scale war is unlikely given the nuke equation.
China won't get involved in a nuke war.

Only USA may possibly fight a nuclear country if it can ensure it's mainland will remain safe. It can threaten total annihilation if its allies or forces are attacked by nukes.

So if this statement is India specific, it is meaningless. India is not interested in fighting a useless war. There is nothing we are not achieving now that we can achieve with war.

If it is US specific, it is meaningless as well. China won't fight the USA for Taiwan, much less Pakistanis.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HongWu

secularbuster said:


> *It's time that China starts using its economic and military stick to humble uncle sam or else things are going to go out of control pretty soon.*


Yes, agree totally. When the military stick falls, it will probably result in China + SCO fighting USA in Afghanistan while Chinese navy and air force are fighting USA aircraft carrier battle groups in South China Sea.


----------



## Hulk

HongWu said:


> Yes, agree totally. When the military stick falls, it will probably result in China + SCO fighting USA in Afghanistan while Chinese navy and air force are fighting USA aircraft carrier battle groups in South China Sea.


you will find day dreamers across world.


----------



## oct605032048

jsut cuirous why wluod indian bohter to get invloved in this thaerd so mcuh if india raelly dno't hvae the iade of atatcking pakistan?

---------- Post added at 02:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:29 PM ----------

as what some guy said, daydreaming?


----------



## HongWu

Outman said:


> It's just a message directed to countries that might feel the slightest urge to fight proxy wars for uncle sam, while hoping the nato potatoes and what not would align with them in the process.
> 
> Ten years ago I would say with absolute certainty that we were set on a ever peaceful path, but right now I am much less convinced.....The top brass of military seems more and more eager for a showtime, since the possibility of an all-out CN-US war is now next to zero, I dont believe they are as reluctant to get involved in a regional conflict as before with all the new toys they've got recently and will be getting in the coming years.
> 
> People who understand how important south asia is to china wont take this lightly, finger crossed these are the people in charge.


Yes, showtime for China as a superpower. A stable and prosperous Pakistan is a core interest because Pakistan is our gateway to the Islamic World. Another core interest is South China Sea. China inevitably must regain its dominant naval position in the South China Sea, even if it means sinking an aircraft carrier or two.


----------



## Outman

Vinod2070 said:


> Fact is:
> 
> India Pakistan large scale war is unlikely given the nuke equation.
> China won't get involved in a nuke war.
> 
> Only USA may possibly fight a nuclear country if it can ensure it's mainland will remain safe. It can threaten total annihilation if its allies or forces are attacked by nukes.
> 
> So if this statement is India specific, it is meaningless. India is not interested in fighting a useless war. There is nothing we are not achieving now that we can achieve with war.
> 
> *If it is US specific, it is meaningless as well. China won't fight the USA for Taiwan, much less Pakistanis*.



It's quite the other way around, as a matter of fact......


----------



## Vinod2070

^^ Elaborate.


----------



## Urbanized Greyhound

> Now our military might and the friendship with Pakistan is on another level.
> 
> If anything like 1971 has repeated again, then you will soon see our PLA army conducting a military parade in Delhi.


*Original Post By ChineseTiger1986*


Usual big and hollow talk by some Chinese members .....Can't cross the Mc Mohan line in 2011 now and raising 1962 uselessly again and again....


----------



## below_freezing

Geronimo2011 said:


> Oh! So you will hold civilians for Ransom?? Nice.. Do you know the ratio of Chinese citizens in USA vs USA citizens in China?? Same with assets..


 
The ratio is 2:1 but most Chinese in the US were either born there or been there for decades; only 500,000 people born in China are residing in the US. so if they're arrested we can call the US out for racism while US citizens in China are just foreigners.

In terms of assets, this confiscation of US assets in China would merely be retaliation against US bankruptcy. What banker doesn't take back what is owed?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## intervention

oct605032048 said:


> jsut cuirous why wluod indian bohter to get invloved in this thaerd so mcuh if india raelly dno't hvae the iade of atatcking pakistan?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 02:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:29 PM ----------
> 
> as what some guy said, daydreaming?



India will never attack Pakistan unless provoked by first, and this is history ... the last three wars started by Pakistan....

If pakistan starts the war!!! China can stay the f*** out of this!


----------



## below_freezing

SR-71 BlackBird said:


> China started liberalization 14 years before us.Chinese regional leaders are better than Indian ones.
> BTW Nobody in the World is Simple Minded.


 
god no our regional government is sh!t, and in the first 12 years of economic liberalization our economy actually decreased in size.


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

Had it not been for this thread i would never had realized that the chinese had been so itching to go to war with India .After trashing India media for so long for spoiling India-China relations , I am kinda starting to believe them now. They surely got something right , if not everything.


----------



## anonymous123

nick_indian said:


> Had it not been for this thread i would never had realized that the chinese had been so itching to go to war with India .After trashing India media for so long for spoiling India-China relations , I am kinda starting to believe them now. They surely got something right , if not everything.


 
no offense..........is this your 1st day on this forum???


----------



## intervention

anonymous123 said:


> no offense..........is this your 1st day on this forum???


 
LOL he has more posts than u... rhetorical question?


----------



## conworldus

the U.S.A should listen. Attack Pakistan and a world war is ensured.

---------- Post added at 10:35 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:35 PM ----------




nick_indian said:


> Had it not been for this thread i would never had realized that the chinese had been so itching to go to war with India .After trashing India media for so long for spoiling India-China relations , I am kinda starting to believe them now. They surely got something right , if not everything.


 
It has nothing do with India. The message is meant for Pakistan. India is nothing more than a vessel state


----------



## conworldus

conworldus said:


> the U.S.A should listen. Attack Pakistan and a world war is ensured.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:35 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:35 PM ----------


 
It has nothing do with India. The message is meant for the possibility of the U.S attacking Pakistan. India is nothing more than a vessel state


----------



## intervention

HongWu said:


> Yes, agree totally. When the military stick falls, it will probably result in China + SCO fighting USA in Afghanistan while Chinese navy and air force are fighting USA aircraft carrier battle groups in South China Sea.


 
If China attacks America... China is definetly going to be raped!... American and E.U. will lauch attacks on China... and India wil be neutral and than switch it's position mid way and Aid U.S. and E.U India, U.s. and Europeanen Union will demolish China


INDIA, US, E.U >>>> china... LOL


----------



## ZhengHe

conworldus said:


> the U.S.A should listen. Attack Pakistan and a world war is ensured.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:35 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:35 PM ----------
> 
> 
> 
> It has nothing do with India. The message is meant for Pakistan. India is nothing more than a vessel state


 
There are doubts if India is actually "free". They are almost 100% Pro-Western foreign policy. It really does makes you wonder if Indians are being played as fools. 

While Indians so eagerly and happily boast and cheer about their "democracy" Americans and British silently grins on the side; imperialism has never been so easy.

India an American/Western vassal state? Sure looks like it.


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

conworldus said:


> *It has nothing do with India. The message is meant for the possibility of the U.S attacking Pakistan. India is nothing more than a vessel state*


 
There are two funny parts about this post even though it is such a short post -

1. that this message was for USA
2. That India is a *vessel* state


----------



## ZhengHe

intervention said:


> If China attacks America... China is definetly going to be raped!... American and E.U. will lauch attacks on China... and India wil be neutral and than switch it's position mid way and Aid U.S. and E.U India, U.s. and Europeanen Union will demolish China
> 
> 
> INDIA, US, E.U >>>> china... LOL


 
Why not just India?


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

ZhengHe said:


> There are doubts if India is actually "free". They are almost 100% Pro-Western foreign policy. It really does makes you wonder if Indians are being played as fools.
> 
> While Indians so eagerly and happily boast and cheer about their "democracy" Americans and British silently grins on the side; imperialism has never been so easy.
> 
> India an American/Western vassal state? Sure looks like it.


 
Just because we won't join china in an anti western alliance does not mean we are not free. Take your war mongering agenda somewhere else .

we don't believe in blocs .


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

No matter how much chinese and Pakistanis wish it to be but SCo is not a military bloc. Fight your own wars boys .


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

anonymous123 said:


> no offense..........is this your 1st day on this forum???


 
No but never saw them itching like this . I guess i was being too naive all this while .


----------



## A1Kaid

The objective of the Hindustani peasants is to undermine (with talking points Like 65, 71) the Pakistan-China alliance.

They bring up 1971, in 1971 China was in no position to help Pakistan as it was going through the Cultural Revolution and suffering from internal instability, that China, is no longer. Today, China is very powerful and stable. Though this fact escapes the Hindustani peasants.

So what they try to do is try to convince Pakistanis that China isn't going to support Pakistan in a conventional war, they try to cast doubt, it's a really simple technique that you have to expect from them as they are trying to cover for their own insecurities.

I think one day we will settle this issue, when both Pakistan and China launch joint military strikes against Hindustan. Both Pakistan and China have territorial disputes which they strongly lay claim to. Not to mention China issuing separate passports for people in IoK, making official statements like "China's border with Kashmir isn't border with India", increasing military infrastructure and troop presence on the China-Indian border along AP region.

Of course, the Hindustani will say China and India have large economic trade and it's not in China's interest to attack India, who are they kidding? As if China needs trade with Hindustan. String of Pearls strategy is in their face and yet they still deeply asleep in their slumber of stupidity or there being dishonest.

It makes perfect sense for both Pakistan and China to launch joint-military strikes against Hindustan, AFAIK in 1962 was China encouraged Pakistan to attack Hindistan, but foolish Pakistani politicians under influence of Western countries and diplomats encouraged Pakistan to remain neutral, a big mistake.


As for now let the Hindustanis play their game of words, in future, and I say this with reason and strategic interests of both China and Pakistan in mind it is likely both countries will wage a joint war against India, it is no wonder Indian General stated his military is prepared for a "two-front war"... Even he by his own admission accepts this possibility as very real and actionable.


----------



## ZhengHe

nick_indian said:


> No matter how much chinese and Pakistanis wish it to be but SCo is not a military bloc. *Fight your own wars boys* .


 
When has the boded statement ever not been true? 

SCO as a military bloc would no doubt be a nightmare for India so it is understandable that Indians would try and undermine it. 

However, I wouldn't be surprised though if SCO did turn into some kind of military alliance.


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

ZhengHe said:


> When has the boded statement ever not been true?
> 
> SCO as a military bloc would no doubt be a nightmare for India so it is understandable that Indians would try and undermine it.
> 
> However, I wouldn't be surprised though if SCO did turn into a military bloc.


 
Russia and central asia don't have common interests with pakistan or china for most part.

Russia has been an Indian ally for years .Read a little more .

Again , learn to fight your own wars .

And , btw India may end up becoming an SCO member as well so don't count your chickens already.


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

A1Kaid said:


> The objective of the Hindustani peasants is to undermine (with talking points Like 65, 71) the Pakistan-China alliance.
> 
> They bring up 1971, in 1971 China was in no position to help Pakistan as it was going through the Cultural Revolution and suffering from internal instability, that China, is no longer. Today, China is very powerful and stable. Though this fact escapes the Hindustani peasants.
> 
> So what they try to do is try to convince Pakistanis that China isn't going to support Pakistan in a conventional war, they try to cast doubt, it's a really simple technique that you have to expect from them as they are trying to cover for their own insecurities.
> 
> I think one day we will settle this issue, when both Pakistan and China launch joint military strikes against Hindustan. Both Pakistan and China have territorial disputes which they strongly lay claim to. Not to mention China issuing separate passports for people in IoK, making official statements like "China's border with Kashmir isn't border with India", increasing military infrastructure and troop presence on the China-Indian border along AP region.
> 
> Of course, the Hindustani will say China and India have large economic trade and it's not in China's interest to attack India, who are they kidding? As if China needs trade with Hindustan. String of Pearls strategy is in their face and yet they still deeply asleep in their slumber of stupidity or there being dishonest.
> 
> It makes perfect sense for both Pakistan and China to launch joint-military strikes against Hindustan, AFAIK in 1962 was China encouraged Pakistan to attack Hindistan, but foolish Pakistani politicians under influence of Western countries and diplomats encouraged Pakistan to remain neutral, a big mistake.
> 
> 
> As for now let the Hindustanis play their game of words, in future, and I say this with reason and strategic interests of both China and Pakistan in mind it is likely both countries will wage a joint war against India, it is no wonder Indian General stated his military is prepared for a "two-front war"... Even he by his own admission accepts this possibility as very real and actionable.


 
Sapne dekho par unke poore hone ki sharth mat rakho ----

What was this bollywood film ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ZhengHe

nick_indian said:


> Russia and central asia don't have common interests with pakistan or china for most part.
> 
> Russia has been an Indian ally for years .Read a little more .
> 
> Again , learn to* fight your own wars .*
> 
> And , btw India may end up becoming an SCO member as well so don't count your chickens already.


 
Again, when has the bold statement ever not been true? 

India may end up becoming an SCO member just as SCO may end up being a military alliance, how's that?


----------



## intervention

ZhengHe said:


> Why not just India?


 
why would we attack you when you attack America?

If china tries to enter Arunachal Pradesh, ITs WAR!


----------



## SpArK

ZhengHe said:


> Again, when has the bold statement ever not been true?
> 
> India may end up becoming an SCO member just as SCO may end up being a military alliance, how's that?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

ZhengHe said:


> Again, when has the bold statement ever not been true?
> 
> India may end up becoming an SCO member just as SCO may end up being a military alliance, how's that?


 
India can become an Sco members and most countries welcome it , but the idea Sco a military alliance has not been welcomed by most countries .
There is a difference . Read a little more.


----------



## ZhengHe

intervention said:


> *why would we attack you when you attack America?*
> 
> If china tries to enter Arunachal Pradesh, ITs WAR!


 
This is what you wrote,



intervention said:


> *If China attacks America*... China is definetly going to be raped!... American and E.U. will lauch attacks on China... and India wil be neutral *and than switch it's position mid way and Aid U.S. and E.U* India, U.s. and Europeanen Union will demolish China
> 
> 
> INDIA, US, E.U >>>> china... LOL




?


----------



## ZhengHe

nick_indian said:


> India can become an Sco members and most countries welcome it , but the idea Sco a military alliance *has not been welcomed by most countries* .
> There is a difference . Read a little more.


 
If these countries are not part of the SCO then it really doesn't matter, does it?


----------



## roadrunner

i can't see America attacking China even if China attacks it. 

Its reserve dollars are too much.


----------



## roadrunner

nick_indian said:


> There are two funny parts about this post even though it is such a short post -
> 
> 1. that this message was for USA
> 2. That India is a *vessel* state


 
If it's meant that India is a subservient state, this is entirely true. India requires the assistance of other states to grow. It is a vessel state and probably will remain so.


----------



## TarikhiMusalman

I can see paranoia running quite high in the Indians. Indians go cook some ''curry'' or make your semi-nude girls dance in the Bollywood, because that is what serves your right.


----------



## intervention

roadrunner said:


> i can't see America attacking China even if China attacks it.
> 
> Its reserve dollars are too much.


 

America doesn't and will not back down a challenge, they are too STRONG and ARROGNT for their own good... China makes the slightest mistake by interveining in America's matters... Good bye China U re going bck to the stone ages... America has the most advnced missle shield systems in the world,, they will interceptt ur DONG FENG lol


----------



## tanlixiang28776

intervention said:


> America doesn't and will not back down a challenge, they are too STRONG and ARROGNT for their own good... China makes the slightest mistake by interveining in America's matters... Good bye China U re going bck to the stone ages... America has the most advnced missle shield systems in the world,, they will interceptt ur DONG FENG lol


 
You Indians are pathetic. Always expecting others to do something you yourselves are to weak and spineless to do.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ZhengHe

intervention said:


> *America doesn't and will not back down a challenge, they are too STRONG and ARROGNT* for their own good... China makes the slightest mistake by interveining in America's matters... Good bye China U re going bck to the stone ages... America has the most advnced missle shield systems in the world,, they will interceptt ur DONG FENG lol


 
Keep kissing their a$$ like a good Indian. 

When was the last time India took a opposite stand to the US? Never. India always love to stand behind the US like some kind of cheerleader.


Everyone knows India is weak and inferior and will not stand up to US if push comes to shove and that is Indian mentality, not China's.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## roadrunner

intervention said:


> America doesn't and will not back down a challenge, they are too STRONG and ARROGNT for their own good... China makes the slightest mistake by interveining in America's matters... Good bye China U re going bck to the stone ages... America has the most advnced missle shield systems in the world,, they will interceptt ur DONG FENG lol



I disagree. The Americans are arrogant and arrogance will lead them to believe in the inferiority of China versus America. It's more a bad quality. 

The Chinese will usually not back down on their word. It's traditionally that way in East Asia. I think the Chinese would probably do something, words are usually a matter of pride.


----------



## TarikhiMusalman

ZhengHe said:


> Keep kissing their a$$ like a good Indian.
> 
> When was the last time India took a opposite stand to the US? Never. India always love to stand behind the US like some kind of cheerleader.
> 
> 
> Everyone knows India is weak and inferior and will not stand up to US if push comes to shove and that is Indian mentality, not China's.


 
I can not agree more with you. Indians are spineless and cowards, they have an innate inferiority complex. I do not why perhaps because for centuries they have been enslaved by foreign invaders.


----------



## Akasa

I don't think that China will openly attack the US if war breaks out. In accordance to its defensive policy, it will probably support Pakistan by selling weapons and providing financial aid.

For the sake of world peace and no civilian deaths, I highly suggest China to make an emergency sell or lease of J-10Bs or J-11Bs to Pakistan.


----------



## Birruna

ZhengHe said:


> Keep kissing their a$$ like a good Indian.
> 
> When was the last time India took a opposite stand to the US? Never. India always love to stand behind the US like some kind of cheerleader.
> 
> 
> Everyone knows India is weak and inferior and will not stand up to US if push comes to shove and that is Indian mentality, not China's.


 
India opposed bombing of Libya. India did not go for American jets for its MMRCA. Just two examples.

If anybody is anyone's cheerleader it is China which is a cheerleader of Pakistan.


----------



## NmHqh2JbVo

TarikhiMusalman said:


> I can not agree more with you. Indians are spineless and cowards, they have an innate inferiority complex. I do not why perhaps because for centuries they have been enslaved by foreign invaders.


 
The reason is total frustration due to inability to change the surrounding world to their own likes, only hope is to beg/hope for help. Perhaps? 
Maybe being an Indian living among Indians can take a toll, because by the end of days everybody is Indian. Perhaps?


----------



## gulte

When are Chinese contingents arriving Karachi, pun indeed.


----------



## Tigershark

Birruna said:


> India opposed bombing of Libya. India did not go for American jets for its MMRCA. Just two examples.
> 
> If anybody is anyone's cheerleader it is China which is a cheerleader of Pakistan.


 
China has a sincere ally in Pakistan who supports China in times of need. Like the Nobel committee for awarding prizes to dissidents of non-western countries. Or Taiwan separatism. Who does India have as a sincere friend? Uncle Russia?


----------



## ashokdeiva

HongWu said:


> *China is superior and we can only prove this in war*.



This fool wants some one to knock his door and invite him for a fist fight. You dummy why do you want to have a war to prove your might. Prove it by how you can play a major role in bringing peace and stability to the region.


----------



## ashokdeiva

roadrunner said:


> If it's meant that India is a subservient state, this is entirely true. India requires the assistance of other states to grow. It is a vessel state and probably will remain so.


 
Wow what a thought provoker!!! Hey dummy, you have enough trouble at your hands, do not say that INDIA is a lap pet for the Americans, we have never begged or got any freebie financial assistance for the past half century from any country where as your entire economy depends on the money that the USA provides you as aid for WOT and your military depends on China to give a small pie of its large equipment supply.


----------



## HellzHere

Go now..Pakistani naval base has been attacked..go and fight the terrorists now?


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

HellzHere said:


> Go now..Pakistani naval base has been attacked..go and fight the terrorists now?


 
Sometimes I wonder if these Indians know what they are talking about. 

China has always been strongly against any form of terrorism already.

Indians are upset at China's support for Pakistan... because now, there is no way their leaders would dare to carry out any "surgical strikes" on Pakistan in the event of another Mumbai attack. Despite the ridiculous boasting of the Indian Army.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ashokdeiva

ZhengHe said:


> There are doubts if India is actually "free". They are almost 100% Pro-Western foreign policy. It really does makes you wonder if Indians are being played as fools.
> 
> While Indians so eagerly and happily boast and cheer about their "democracy" Americans and British silently grins on the side; imperialism has never been so easy.
> 
> India an American/Western vassal state? Sure looks like it.


 
Even in the wake of full support from China that Pakistan supports the terror networks and harbor Terrorist in its soil so that the Americans go to war with Pakistanis, India will not support the war as she new WAR brings more suffering than any good, war will only result in a bloody mess which is like making the worse situation from bad to ugly.
Also we know that PAK's were once our brothers before independence who stood by arms to chase the British


----------



## HellzHere

Chinese-Dragon said:


> Sometimes I wonder if these Indians know what they are talking about.
> 
> China has always been strongly against any form of terrorism already.
> 
> Indians are upset at China's support for Pakistan... because now, there is no way their leaders would dare to carry out any "surgical strikes" on Pakistan in the event of another Mumbai attack. Despite the ridiculous boasting of the Indian Army.


IA just said that we are capable of carrying out strikes on Pakistan..never did they say that they WILL.Just like you keep crying about South Tibet aka Arunachal Pradesh...why don't you do some actions than speaking? 
Understand the difference between being capable and willing to do something 

These statements do not make a difference,"China is with Pakistan against terrorism" Every...every country in the world says that...but China is special to Pakistan?eh? Where is China now?? When Pakistani Taliban says that the militants can survive in the base for 3 more days??Where was China when there was attack on GHQ(Rawalpindi)?

We are not upset on China Pakistan friendship...why should we be? But we just laugh off the way you share emotions while ground reality is different,somewhat


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

HellzHere said:


> We are not upset on China Pakistan friendship...why should we be? But we just laugh off the way you share emotions while ground reality is different,somewhat


 
OK sure, "Indians" telling me about the ground reality between China and Pakistan.

That makes too much sense.


----------



## HellzHere

Chinese-Dragon said:


> OK sure, "Indians" telling me about the ground reality between China and Pakistan.
> 
> That makes too much sense.


Look at the thread title  I m talking about the it's authenticity


----------



## IndianArmy

Chinese-Dragon said:


> Sometimes I wonder if these Indians know what they are talking about.
> 
> China has always been strongly against any form of terrorism already.
> 
> Indians are upset at China's support for Pakistan... because now, there is no way their leaders would dare to carry out any "surgical strikes" on Pakistan in the event of another Mumbai attack. Despite the ridiculous boasting of the Indian Army.


 
China dosent support any form of terror, thats New, Tell that to someone from a distant Island, We see our Tibetian Brothers and there struggle to Go back to the land Held by the communist Govt which inturn has appointed a New Dalai lama for the Believers in China, Who stays in beijing and Hardly comes to Tibet for the simple reason Tibetians dont believe him....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HellzHere

There's a huge population of Tibetans in Delhi.All live as normal residents and hate China,beyond imagination cuz of China's terrorism in Tibet...but yes "China is against terrorism"


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

IndianArmy said:


> China dosent support any form of terror, thats New, Tell that to someone from a distant Island, We see our Tibetian Brothers and there struggle to Go back to the land Held by the communist Govt which inturn has appointed a New Dalai lama for the Believers in China, Who stays in beijing and Hardly comes to Tibet for the simple reason Tibetians dont believe him....


 
I have no idea what you're talking about, but here... read some facts.

World News Briefs - Dalai Lama Group Says It Got Money From C.I.A. - NYTimes.com



> *The Dalai Lama's administration acknowledged today that it received $1.7 million a year in the 1960's from the Central Intelligence Agency*, but denied reports that the Tibetan leader benefited personally from an annual subsidy of $180,000.
> 
> The money allocated for the resistance movement *was spent on training volunteers and paying for guerrilla operations against the Chinese*, the Tibetan government-in-exile said in a statement.



India loves to support separatists from other countries. They did that to us in 1959, for no reason at all.


----------



## ashokdeiva

Chinese-Dragon said:


> Sometimes I wonder if these Indians know what they are talking about.
> 
> China has always been strongly against any form of terrorism already.
> 
> Indians are upset at China's support for Pakistan... because now, there is no way their leaders would dare to carry out any "surgical strikes" on Pakistan in the event of another Mumbai attack. Despite the ridiculous boasting of the Indian Army.


 
So you are saying that you wish to see more Mumbai type attacks on our soil so that you feel some chillness in your butt. Understand one thing violence is a knife with two sharp ends, it will cut the user as well. Americans learned the lesson only after supporting Taliban in defeating USSR, once Taliban achieved their goal they fought the Americans.


----------



## HellzHere

Chinese-Dragon said:


> I have no idea what you're talking about, but here... read some facts.
> 
> World News Briefs - Dalai Lama Group Says It Got Money From C.I.A. - NYTimes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> India loves to support separatists from other countries. They did that to us in 1959, for no reason at all.


Oh so mister philanthropist...what's your take on the Kashmir issue then??


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

HellzHere said:


> There's a huge population of Tibetans in Delhi.All live as normal residents and hate China,beyond imagination cuz of China's terrorism in Tibet...but yes "China is against terrorism"



China's "terrorism" in Tibet? You have lost your mind. 

Might as well accuse the India of terrorism, for slaughtering thousands of unarmed Sikhs in 1984.


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

HellzHere said:


> Oh so mister philanthropist...what's your take on the Kashmir issue then??


 
The more I talk to Indians like you, the more I think that Pakistan should be given the whole of Kashmir.

Not to mention the fact that India claims Chinese territory (Aksai chin) as part of Kashmir.


----------



## IndianArmy

Chinese-Dragon said:


> I have no idea what you're talking about, but here... read some facts.
> 
> World News Briefs - Dalai Lama Group Says It Got Money From C.I.A. - NYTimes.com
> 
> 
> 
> India loves to support separatists from other countries. They did that to us in 1959, for no reason at all.


 
I dont need to read any of your facts to say , You can see what the PM of Tibet Mr. Lobsang Sangey has to say....

[video]http://www.ndtv.com/video/player/your-call/i-stand-for-the-middle-way-lobsang-sangay/200320[/video]


----------



## HellzHere

Chinese-Dragon said:


> China's "terrorism" in Tibet? You have lost your mind.
> 
> Might as well accuse the India of terrorism, for slaughtering thousands of unarmed Sikhs in 1984.


Why go 27 years back??If the situation is normal now...with Indian sikhs living peacefully. 

I asked: What's your take on Kashmir issue? India supports tibetan separatists  and you?


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

IndianArmy said:


> You can see what the PM of Tibet Mr. Lobsang Sangey has to say....


 
PM of Tibet? You really have lost it. 

If you want to talk like that, I might as well call Dawood the PM of Kashmir.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

HellzHere said:


> I asked: What's your take on Kashmir issue? India supports tibetan separatists  and you?


 
I personally call the Tibetan government in exile "separatists". 

The Chinese government however, is much more harsh.

China accuses Dalai Lama of being a terrorist - Times Online

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HellzHere

Chinese-Dragon said:


> The more I talk to Indians like you, the more I think that Pakistan should be given the whole of Kashmir.
> 
> Not to mention the fact that India claims Chinese territory (Aksai chin) as part of Kashmir.


If you support Kashmiri liberation...what's wrong with liberating Tibet??


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

HellzHere said:


> If you support Kashmiri liberation...what's wrong with liberating Tibet??


 
You've been trying for 50 years already. 

Ever since you hosted our largest separatist group. 

The same group, that openly admitted training anti-Chinese militants and guerrillas, while being hosted by the Indian government, on Indian soil.


----------



## IndianArmy

Chinese-Dragon said:


> PM of Tibet? You really have lost it.
> 
> If you want to talk like that, I might as well call Dawood the PM of Kashmir.


 
Yeah, If Only he knows to read and Write other than to take Guns.... The Person Iam talking about is a Professor in the Harvards School of Law... He has been voted by Tibetians Living in Exile around the world.... And You are free to call anyone the PM of Kashmir...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rissriva

ChinaToday said:


> to one of our neighbour, take this as a warning dont try your luck ,think of the consequency.




This is what called. '' Begani shadi me abdullah deewana '' 

Somebody pls translate this to mandarin ... it will be helpful for Chinese members here..


----------



## HellzHere

Chinese-Dragon said:


> I personally call the Tibetan government in exile separatists.
> 
> The Chinese government however, is much more harsh.
> 
> China accuses Dalai Lama of being a terrorist - Times Online


You are missing the point and seem to be failing to answer me...if you support Kashmir...then what's wrong with liberating Tibet? Kashmiris(not all..only muslims) say freedom and All tibetans say freedom..isn't it the same?
Note: Kashmiri buddhists and Hindus like some in Kashmir and almost all in Leh,Ladakh are absolutely fine with India and believe themselves to be Indians..it's only muslims that are creating havoc in Kashmir..but for Tibet..it's the entire Tibetan population that wants to be liberated by oppressive China


----------



## HellzHere

Chinese-Dragon said:


> You've been trying for 50 years already.
> 
> Ever since you hosted our largest separatist group.
> 
> The same group, that openly admitted training anti-Chinese militants and guerrillas, while being hosted by the Indian government, on Indian soil.


 Haven't you been trying to get South tibet? and just keep marking AP as a part of China..what have you done?
Yes we support Dalai Lama...who is followed by entire Tibet..just as you support Kashmir but you haven't been able to do anything


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

HellzHere said:


> You are missing the point and seem to be failing to answer me...if you support Kashmir...then what's wrong with liberating Tibet? Kashmiris(not all..only muslims) say freedom and All tibetans say freedom..isn't it the same?
> Note: Kashmiri buddhists and Hindus like some in Kashmir and almost all in Leh,Ladakh are absolutely fine with India and believe themselves to be Indians..it's only muslims that are creating havoc in Kashmir..but for Tibet..it's the entire Tibetan population that wants to be liberated by oppressive China


 
LOL, let's look at the facts. 

China currently has NO active armed insurgencies. Some cases of unrest, but no armed insurgencies.

India has a LARGE number of active armed insurgencies. The Kashmiri insurgency, the Maoist insurgency, the large numbers of insurgencies in NE India...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Brotherhood

Chinese-Dragon said:


> PM of Tibet? You really have lost it.
> 
> If you want to talk like that, I might as well call Dawood the PM of Kashmir.



HaHaHa, PM of tibet? and how come he's not in tibet now? PM my a@s

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HellzHere

Chinese-Dragon said:


> LOL, let's look at the facts.
> 
> China currently has NO active armed insurgencies. Some cases of unrest, but no armed insurgencies.
> 
> India has a LARGE number of active armed insurgencies. The Kashmiri insurgency, the Maoist insurgency, the large numbers of insurgencies in NE India...


 
NE India is much more stable now..maoists don't want liberation...they want to change the government system. And Kashmir yes..you support it right? And why may i know?


----------



## HellzHere

Brotherhood said:


> HaHaHa, PM of tibet? and how come he's not in tibet now? PM my a@s


he's not a PM for you..but for Tibetans he is..he has been elected by Tibetans not chosen randomly  And if he was in Tibet..he would have been dead long time ago..thanks to China


----------



## IndianArmy

A good leader is where his People are... And The land, its just a captive asset of a nation desperate to show its own, but failing every time... Nothing new, the PM of Tibet is an Esteemed guest of not only India but every nation except the obvious...


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

HellzHere said:


> And Kashmir yes..you support it right? And why may i know?


 
It is a reaction to Indians like yourself always whining about Tibet. 

I don't really care about Kashmir, it has nothing to do with me.

But I do despise India. Again... because of people like you.

You want to talk about separating Tibet, well India can give a chunk of its land to the Kashmiri insurgents, and give the whole of NE India back to the rightful indigenous people. 

Let all your numerous ARMED insurgencies have their own chunk of India. Then it will go back to the way it used to be, before Britain *created *your ridiculous country. 

*"India is merely a geographical expression. It is no more a single country than the Equator." *

- Winston Churchill.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

IndianArmy said:


> A good leader is where his People are... And The land, its just a captive asset of a nation desperate to show its own, but failing every time... Nothing new, the PM of Tibet is an Esteemed guest of not only India but every nation except the obvious...


 
PM of Tibet who has never once set foot in Tibet? 

If you continue to call him the PM of Tibet, then I will call Dawood the leader of Kashmir.

Kashmir would be much better under him, rather than under the Indian Army who have killed more than 50,000 innocent Kashmiris. The same cowardly India who likes to slaughter their own unarmed Sikhs in 1984.

Dawood, the leader of captive Kashmir.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lankan Ranger

Hi, Chinese-Dragon, can you visit - China Defence NOW!!!!!!!!


----------



## IndianArmy

Chinese-Dragon said:


> PM of Tibet who has never once set foot in Tibet?
> 
> If you continue to call him the PM of Tibet, then I will call Dawood the leader of Kashmir.
> 
> Kashmir would be much better under him, rather than under the Indian Army who have killed more than 50,000 innocent Kashmiris. The same India who likes to slaughter their own Sikhs in 1984.


 
Things are not going to change, you are free to speak for Kashmir as we have the right to speak of Tibet... Keep speaking we know how many Millions you had massacred in Tibet...Elect a PM for Kashmir, untill then just make your mock up model...


----------



## tanlixiang28776

IndianArmy said:


> Things are not going to change, you are free to speak for Kashmir as we have the right to speak of Tibet... Keep speaking we know how many Millions you had massacred in Tibet...Elect a PM for Kashmir, untill then just make your mock up model...


 
I love how Indians love to make up numbers but their were barely a million people in Tibet when the PLA arrived.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## HellzHere

Chinese-Dragon said:


> It is a reaction to Indians like yourself always whining about Tibet.
> 
> I don't really care about Kashmir, it has nothing to do with me.
> 
> But I do despise India. Again... because of people like you.
> 
> You want to talk about separating Tibet, well India can give a chunk of its land to the Kashmiri insurgents, and give the whole of NE India back to the rightful indigenous people.
> 
> Let all your numerous ARMED insurgencies have their own chunk of India. Then it will go back to the way it used to be, before Britain *created *your ridiculous country.
> 
> *"India is merely a geographical expression. It is no more a single country than the Equator." *
> 
> - Winston Churchill.


Self satisfying post...absolutely no sense!


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

IndianArmy said:


> Things are not going to change, you are free to speak for Kashmir as we have the right to speak of Tibet... Keep speaking we know how many Millions you had massacred in Tibet...Elect a PM for Kashmir, untill then just make your mock up model...



If you want to talk about mass murder...

India today, starves 5.6 million of its children to death every SINGLE year. Just so their politicians can add some money to their Swiss Bank accounts. Such despicable behaviour towards their own children.

BBC NEWS | South Asia | 'Hunger critical' in South Asia



> A Unicef report in May said the world was failing its children by not ensuring that they had enough to eat.
> 
> *The report said India contributed to about 5.6 million child deaths per year, more than half the world's total.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HellzHere

Chinese-Dragon said:


> PM of Tibet who has never once set foot in Tibet?
> 
> If you continue to call him the PM of Tibet, then I will call Dawood the leader of Kashmir.
> 
> Kashmir would be much better under him, rather than under the Indian Army who have killed more than 50,000 innocent Kashmiris. The same cowardly India who likes to slaughter their own unarmed Sikhs in 1984.
> 
> Dawood, the leader of captive Kashmir.


 Dawood..who is a trader,drug dealer pay killer..and has got nothing to do with Kashmir..is the leader of Kashmir?

Grow up Chink!


----------



## IndianArmy

tanlixiang28776 said:


> I love how Indians love to make up numbers but their were barely a million people in Tibet when the PLA arrived.



Yeah a portion which makes 1/3rd of china had barely a Million living.... ...There were barely thousand Alive when PLA left...


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

HellzHere said:


> Dawood..who is a trader,drug dealer pay killer..and has got nothing to do with Kashmir..is the leader of Kashmir?
> 
> *Grow up Chink!*


 
Hahaha what a surprise.

You couldn't take your own medicine, so you resort to racism.

How typical of Indians.


----------



## HellzHere

Chinese-Dragon said:


> India today, starves 5.6 million of its children to death every SINGLE year. Just so their politicians can add some money to their Swiss Bank accounts. Such despicable behaviour towards their own children.
> 
> BBC NEWS | South Asia | 'Hunger critical' in South Asia


Your people are living in poverty as well...you also got a very low per capita income...so start caring for your own nation...we are caring for our own..

BTW,a typical post of a sore loser,who lost an argument and trying to deviate the topic.


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

IndianArmy said:


> Yeah a portion which makes 1/3rd of china had barely a Million living.... ...There were barely thousand Alive when PLA left...


 
I guess the Indian Army is only brave when it comes to killing innocent Sikhs and Kashmiris.

They ran away like little babies in the 1962 war.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tanlixiang28776

HellzHere said:


> Dawood..who is a trader,drug dealer pay killer..and has got nothing to do with Kashmir..is the leader of Kashmir?
> 
> Grow up Chink!


 
And I finally see Chinese Dragon was right. You guys are completely pathetic.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IndianArmy

Chinese-Dragon said:


> India today, starves 5.6 million of its children to death every SINGLE year. Just so their politicians can add some money to their Swiss Bank accounts. Such despicable behaviour towards their own children.
> 
> BBC NEWS | South Asia | 'Hunger critical' in South Asia


 
Debating this aint taking me out of tibet issue, we all know how many slums are there in china and how much you have terrorised them to construct luxury malls and rick fantasies like your people had done it to tibetians...


----------



## DarK-LorD

Well CIA estimates 100000 killed in Tibet in 1959.


----------



## tanlixiang28776

SR-71 BlackBird said:


> Well CIA estimates 100000 killed in Tibet in 1959.


 
That would mean there would be no Tibetans in existance.

And please provide a source.


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

HellzHere said:


> *Grow up Chink!*



Typical Indian. 

I've heard it so many times this week alone from you Indians, your racism has no limits.


----------



## HellzHere

Chinese-Dragon said:


> Hahaha what a surprise.
> 
> You couldn't take your own medicine, so you resort to racism.
> 
> How typical of Indians.


Did i say something wrong about Dawood? I just laughing at your knowledge level that you are linking Dawood to Kashmir..though he has got nothing to do with it!


----------



## Brotherhood

IndianArmy said:


> Things are not going to change, you are free to speak for Kashmir as we have the right to speak of Tibet...* Keep speaking we know how many Millions you had massacred in Tibet*...Elect a PM for Kashmir, untill then just make your mock up model...



Preach that to the 2 million poor souls thats die of starvation in your country on a yearly basis, do a little math 2million times 50 plus yrs and still counting =??millions, pathetic modern massacre nowadays indeed.
Superpower Democracy Mass-Murders Abroad! Largest Democracy Mass-murders Its Own Children By jay janson

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DarK-LorD

^ Lol there are 5.5 million Tibetans now.There were 4.5 million in 1960.


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

HellzHere said:


> Did i say something wrong about Dawood? I just laughing at your knowledge level that you are linking Dawood to Kashmir..though he has got nothing to do with it!


 
Yeah, well done you typical racist Indian. 



HellzHere said:


> Dawood..who is a trader,drug dealer pay killer..and has got nothing to do with Kashmir..is the leader of Kashmir?
> 
> *Grow up Chink!*



I was responding in kind to Indian army calling that separatist the "PM of Tibet". But now I see you Indians can't take your own medicine, and always resort to racism.


----------



## tanlixiang28776

IndianArmy said:


> Yeah a portion which makes 1/3rd of china had barely a Million living.... ...There were barely thousand Alive when PLA left...


 
You Indians are getting to ridiculous levels of absurdity. There are over 3 million Tibetans now.


----------



## Anonymous user

HellzHere said:


> Grow up Chink!


 
Yawn unoriginal try something else

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IndianArmy

Chinese-Dragon said:


> I guess the Indian Army is only brave when it comes to killing innocent Sikhs and Kashmiris.
> 
> They ran away like little babies in the 1962 war.


 
And haunted you down in 1987 by Operation Falcon....The chinese who came to capture thinking of defensive India was made to run Naked seeing the offensive Indian Positions...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HellzHere

Chinese-Dragon said:


> I guess the Indian Army is only brave when it comes to killing innocent Sikhs and Kashmiris.
> 
> They ran away like little babies in the 1962 war.


Indian Army is capable of kicking your allies a$$ 4 times and you were just sitting and see your ally banged.
1962..we had an idiot called Nehru who got fooled and called his troops back...and what brave Chinese did! Came in from a deserted border! Betrayers  What's your army doing now? When we have a full fledged army at our borders?


----------



## tanlixiang28776

HellzHere said:


> Indian Army is capable of kicking your allies a$$ 4 times and you were just sitting and see your ally banged.
> 1962..we had an idiot called Nehru who got fooled and called his troops back...and what brave Chinese did! Came in from a deserted border! Betrayers  What's your army doing now? When we have a full fledged army at our borders?


 
Called his troops back? Is that what they taught you. You can't call back dead or POWs.


----------



## IndianArmy

tanlixiang28776 said:


> You Indians are getting to ridiculous levels of absurdity. There are over 3 million Tibetans now.


 
Personal is all u may get, but my adrenaline is Not overflowing to the level of Stupidity a Chinese portrays....


----------



## HellzHere

Brotherhood said:


> Preach that to the 2 million poor souls thats die of starvation in your country on a yearly basis, do a little math 2million times 50 plus yrs and still counting =??millions, pathetic modern massacre nowadays indeed.
> Superpower Democracy Mass-Murders Abroad! Largest Democracy Mass-murders Its Own Children By jay janson


 Yes that's a shame that they die..and we are taking steps to cure it..but you ignore it.
Btw,your home condition isn't good at all..at per capita income just 3000$ more than India..isn't much and certainly doesn't put you in a position to talk about India's problems.
Oh yes you are in Japan right? A rich country that is! That's why you talk about Indian children..go check your homeland at 4,384$ per capita income and then talk.


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

IndianArmy said:


> The chinese who came to capture thinking of defensive India was made to run Naked seeing the offensive Indian Positions...


 
Run away again ... go hunt down some unarmed Sikhs or Muslims in Gurjarat. That's the limit of the Indian Army's capabilities.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## roadrunner

That's true. India mass murders its people but its population is still out of control. Starvation, famine is one method to reduce numbers, others are military genocide in the northeast and kashmir. It's still the biggest receiver of foreign aid in Asia from the World Bank and ADB.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## tanlixiang28776

IndianArmy said:


> And hunted you down in 1987 by Operation Falcon....The chinese who came to capture thinking of defensive India was made to run Naked seeing the offensive Indian Positions...


 
LOL. Not a single shot was fired, and you take that as victory.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

roadrunner said:


> That's true. India mass murders its people but its population is still out of control. Starvation, famine is one method to reduce numbers, others are military genocide in the northeast and kashmir. It's still the biggest receiver of foreign aid in Asia from the World Bank and ADB.


 
Exactly right. 

They can't take even 5 minutes of an argument before resorting to racism either:



HellzHere said:


> *Grow up Chink!*



Typical Indians.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IndianArmy

Chinese-Dragon said:


> Run away again ... go hunt down some unarmed Sikhs or Muslims in Gurjarat. That's the limit of the Indian Army's capabilities.


 
India is by itself Govt by a Sikh (PM) and a Muslim Vice president....


----------



## tanlixiang28776

IndianArmy said:


> India is by itself Govt by a Sikh (PM) and a Muslim Vice president....


 
And how does that change what happened?


----------



## HellzHere

tanlixiang28776 said:


> Called his troops back? Is that what they taught you. You can't call back dead or POWs.



Dare to do it now?With secured borders?First call of friendship and then betray..


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

Yeah run away and cry again, just like the last Sino-Indian war. 

Typical racist Indians, that's all you can do... call us "chinks".


----------



## IndianArmy

tanlixiang28776 said:


> LOL. Not a single shot was fired, and you take that as victory.


 
The victory is in both, we Chased you away without firing a single bullet from our side...


----------



## Anonymous user

IndianArmy said:


> The victory is in both, we Chased you away without firing a single bullet from our side...



If you say so


----------



## DarK-LorD

Brotherhood said:


> Preach that to the 2 million poor souls thats die of starvation in your country on a yearly basis, do a little math 2million times 50 plus yrs and still counting =??millions, pathetic modern massacre nowadays indeed.
> Superpower Democracy Mass-Murders Abroad! Largest Democracy Mass-murders Its Own Children By jay janson



Lol this Jay Janson is a low key writer from New York U can check that in Linkedln.


----------



## tanlixiang28776

SR-71 BlackBird said:


> Lol this Jay Janson is a low key writer from New York U can check that in Linkedln.


 
Is Unicef and the UN also low key?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HellzHere

IA capabilities were shown when we ripped off your best friend's a$$ four times and you watched us banging your friend.
And yes Chinese capabilities-call for friendship make the border open and then betray...won't happen now..cuz we don't have an idiot called Nehru now.


----------



## IndianArmy

tanlixiang28776 said:


> And how does that change what happened?


 
How does that change what happened to tibet and tibetians?? Atleast we took the initiative to Give Sikh and Muslims equal rights to Govern the land which once turned against them....


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

SR-71 BlackBird said:


> Lol this Jay Janson is a low key writer from New York U can check that in Linkedln.


 
What about BBC and Unicef?

BBC NEWS | South Asia | 'Hunger critical' in South Asia



> A Unicef report in May said the world was failing its children by not ensuring that they had enough to eat.
> 
> *The report said India contributed to about 5.6 million child deaths per year, more than half the world's total.*


----------



## IndianArmy

Anonymous user said:


> If you say so


 
Not said by me though....


----------



## DarK-LorD

tanlixiang28776 said:


> And how does that change what happened?



Did China ever had a Tibetan Premier or President since 1949.
A Sikh was our President during 1984 riots.


----------



## roadrunner

IndianArmy said:


> India is by itself Govt by a Sikh (PM) and a Muslim Vice president....


 
As you keep saying, people voted for Congress and not the Sikh or Sonia Gandhi. 

The Muslim vp has no power. He just cuts ribbons.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HellzHere

roadrunner said:


> That's true. India mass murders its people but its population is still out of control. Starvation, famine is one method to reduce numbers, others are military genocide in the northeast and kashmir. It's still the biggest receiver of foreign aid in Asia from the World Bank and ADB.


 China also recieves aid....though India has firmly said that we don't require aid..other agencies come to pay..cuz they can't digest a self dependent India...nothing to our bad..we ll just get more money though we have enough!


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

HellzHere said:


> China also recieves aid....though India has firmly said that we don't require aid..other agencies come to pay..cuz they can't digest a self dependent India...nothing to our bad..we ll just get more money though we have enough!


 
Hey Indian, you still haven't explained your racism:



HellzHere said:


> *Grow up Chink!*


----------



## roadrunner

SR-71 BlackBird said:


> Did China ever had a Tibetan Premier or President since 1949.
> A Sikh was our President during 1984 riots.


 
From what I can see of India, the president has no power, the prime minister has the power but he's like a dummy. He just sits there half asleep while his advisors (who are virtually all hindu) make all the policy.


----------



## HellzHere

Chinese-Dragon said:


> Hey Indian, you still haven't explained your racism:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Show us some more of that Indian behaviour.


  Tell me what you want me to explain in that? i hope you know the meaning of chink


----------



## IndianArmy

roadrunner said:


> As you keep saying, people voted for Congress and not the Sikh or Sonia Gandhi.
> 
> The Muslim vp has no power. He just cuts ribbons.


 
People voted seeing MMS not Sonia.... And Its not our problem if you are unaware of the functions of the second highest constitutional office in the country

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HellzHere

roadrunner said:


> From what I can see of India, the president has no power, the prime minister has the power but he's like a dummy. He just sits there half asleep while his advisors make all the policy.



We don't have any complains if our country is growing at 9%


----------



## DarK-LorD

roadrunner said:


> From what I can see of India, the president has no power, the prime minister has the power but he's like a dummy. He just sits there half asleep while his advisors make all the policy.



One of such senior adviser is Montek Singh a Sikh.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

roadrunner said:


> From what I can see of India, the president has no power, the prime minister has the power but he's like a dummy. He just sits there half asleep while his advisors make all the policy.


 
The most powerful person in India (according to Forbes) is Sonia Gandhi, who is a white European woman.

It makes sense when you consider this:

*"India is merely a geographical expression. It is no more a single country than the Equator."
*
- Winston Churchill.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Anonymous user

IndianArmy said:


> Not said by me though....



You typed it in so that statement is yours, you wouldn't state something you didn't believe in no?


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

HellzHere said:


> *Grow up Chink!*





HellzHere said:


> Tell me what you want me to explain in that? *i hope you know the meaning of chink*


 
Again, Indians showing their normal racist behaviour.


----------



## IndianArmy

Anonymous user said:


> You typed it in so that statement is yours, you wouldn't state something you didn't believe in no?


 
Well In that case I agree, I said so...


----------



## HellzHere

Chinese-Dragon said:


> The most powerful person in India (according to Forbes) is Sonia Gandhi, who is a white European woman.
> 
> It makes sense when you consider this:
> 
> *"India is merely a geographical expression. It is no more a single country than the Equator."
> *
> - Winston Churchill.


You are such a moron with no logic and keep posting that winston churchill quote...if you love quotes so much do prefer reading these 
Quotes on India

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DarK-LorD

HellzHere said:


> You are such a moron with no logic and keep posting that winston churchill quote...if you love quotes so much do prefer reading these
> Quotes on India



Thanks. Even Albert Einstein praised us & was inspired by India,He said among all religions Hinduism have the most logical explanation for creation of the Universe.


----------



## ashokdeiva

roadrunner said:


> From what I can see of India, the president has no power, the prime minister has the power but he's like a dummy. He just sits there half asleep while his advisors (who are virtually all hindu) make all the policy.


 
Another fool, try to change your leadership and make a firm stand on your air and land space being violated by the Americans and then you can point out at my leadership. What ever your claims are still we are progressing and you are falling. Do not scratch your butt for what can be replied for this post.


----------



## Anonymous user

HellzHere said:


> Tell me what you want me to explain in that? i hope you know the meaning of chink



Of course we all know the meaning of the derogatory term, there are loads of other terms in South East Asia I can bring in reference to people from India for example especially since Indian's form the minority in the region including Malaysia, Singapore and Indonesia they generally do not get full benefits of the these societies.

I choose not to use them on forums and if possible at all because we are fortunate to be in a multicultural society where people learn to live with each other. Racial slurs are something used by narrow minded people and when used again and again it becomes part of your life, spend some time in a country where you are a minority and be glad that people like us exist.

So call us what you want, just bear in mind your actions changes the mindset of people.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

HellzHere said:


> *Grow up Chink!*





HellzHere said:


> Tell me what you want me to explain in that? *i hope you know the meaning of chink*



Don't worry Indian, we won't sink to your disgusting level.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DarK-LorD

Chinese-Dragon said:


> Don't worry, we won't sink to your disgusting level.



What are U going to call us ABCD?Just ignore the ethnic slurs by anyone.


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

SR-71 BlackBird said:


> What are U going to call us ABCD?Just ignore the ethnic slurs by anyone.


 
Yeah, you Indians can't get enough of your own racism.

I hear the same thing from you guys ALL the time. Chink this, and chink that.



aos1101 said:


> *your a bloody slit eyed chink fuc*ing 2 cent china man*





aos1101 said:


> *chink mustve have been raped by his maderchod porkgaystani boyfriend *



That's all that comes out of your mouths. Words like "Chink" and "Porkgaystani".

Disgraceful.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## afriend

Coz we are not blood thirsty brother..!! As long as you leave us alone we don't give a damn. Be it your chest thumping over your hollow superiority above our military or your friendship with china, but we will follow it, and prepare our defensive mechanism accordingly. So my advice Talk less, that will leave you less embarrassed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DarK-LorD

Chinese-Dragon said:


> Yeah, you Indians can't get enough of your own racism.
> 
> I hear the same thing from you guys ALL the time. Chink this, and chink that.
> 
> That's all that comes out of your mouths. Words like "Chink" and "Porkgaystani".
> 
> Disgraceful.



2 years back a Chinese member told that nigger Indians are being raped by Maoists.


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

SR-71 BlackBird said:


> 2 years back a Chinese member told that nigger Indians are being raped by Maoists.


 
You're a liar, where are the quotes?

Instead of telling off your Indian friend in this thread, for calling us chinks, you start making up BS that never happened. What a pathetic excuse.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Brotherhood

Chinese-Dragon said:


> Yeah, you Indians can't get enough of your own racism.
> 
> I hear the same thing from you guys ALL the time. Chink this, and chink that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's all that comes out of your mouths. Words like "Chink" and "Porkgaystani".
> 
> Disgraceful.



CD, hopefully you now realized the MOD on this forum will not take "racism" seriously anymore like old time, you can keep reported them, best they will do is posts being deleted and a so-called warning.

You know why they keep attacking you with racial slurs, cos they knew you won't hit back, as for me, i won't tolerate such sh!t from those curry racist scumbags, who care getting banned if the forum allow those racist scumbags running around to insult us?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

Brotherhood said:


> CD, hopefully you now realized the MOD on this forum will not take "racism" seriously anymore like old time, you can keep reported them, best they will do is posts being deleted and a so-called warning.
> 
> You know why they keep attacking you with racial slurs, cos they knew you won't hit back


 
I gave up being pissed off a long time ago buddy.

Now I think it's good, that they keep showing their true faces. So everyone can see it.

And they never fail to dissapoint. 

P.S. I don't blame the moderators, they just can't keep up with the numbers of Indian trolls on here.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## afriend

Chinese-Dragon said:


> Yeah, you Indians can't get enough of your own racism.
> 
> I hear the same thing from you guys ALL the time. Chink this, and chink that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's all that comes out of your mouths. Words like "Chink" and "Porkgaystani".
> 
> Disgraceful.


 
I think you should take effort in knowing the best and not the crap. Why is that every one sniffs out the crap first, and not the good ones. Its true in our case too. We see lot of intolerant chinese members here, who have a visible hate towards india. But i have seen few pakistanis who are sensible but nonne from chinese side excpet for one or two. India too have crappy people who speak trash. So i would say interact more, even i have prejuidice now against chinese, but i do hope that is short lived as long as i interact with more and more chinese.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## humanfirst

Chinese-Dragon said:


> Yeah, you Indians can't get enough of your own racism.
> 
> I hear the same thing from you guys ALL the time. Chink this, and chink that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's all that comes out of your mouths. Words like "Chink" and "Porkgaystani".
> 
> Disgraceful.


 
I've been in this forum for two years and have seen chinese regularly calling indians slaves,slumdogs,curries and what not!especially the members like chinapakistan,hongwu,speeder2,zengh he and many more..Funny thing is they dont get banned for that-their posts just get deleted.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DarK-LorD

Chinese-Dragon said:


> You're a liar, where are the quotes?
> 
> Instead of telling off your Indian friend in this thread, for calling us chinks, you start making up BS that never happened. What a pathetic excuse.



Well the MOD's deleted the thread.


----------



## Anonymous user

This thread needs to be locked hey, I'm surprised it lasted till now without any major blowups.


----------



## shiburai

pure bullshit...


----------



## secularbuster

Brotherhood said:


> CD, hopefully you now realized the MOD on this forum will not take "racism" seriously anymore like old time, you can keep reported them, best they will do is posts being deleted and a so-called warning.
> 
> You know why they keep attacking you with racial slurs, cos they knew you won't hit back, as for me, i won't tolerate such sh!t from those curry racist scumbags, who care getting banned if the forum allow those racist scumbags running around to insult us?



These indian scumbags are trying their best to copy their masters, uncle sam and israel. They think that uncle sam is going to destroy Pakistan anyday now, so they are in an ecstacy! Thier ecstacy will evaporate only after another 1962.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## secularbuster

kamakazi attack said:


> dam when a rednecks call chinese chinks
> 
> chinese respond is always "you racist"
> 
> 
> but chinese can only get cocky when its other asians, that when chinese all the sudden get their mojos going,, lol calling viet gooks and jap nips,,
> 
> but their lost for words when white boys call them chinks hahahahahah
> 
> that explain why they romanticize about the british gentleman teaching them how to behave and picking their names out of the "most popular English babies names" books
> 
> hey when was the last time you heard a chinese dude complain about UK raping china and making chinese crack heads?


*
I think your're affected by the Fukoshima nuclear tragedy!*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Vinod2070

Chinese-Dragon said:


> Some pathetic BS
> 
> Then it will go back to the way it used to be, before Britain *created *your ridiculous country.
> 
> *"India is merely a geographical expression. It is no more a single country than the Equator." *
> 
> - Winston Churchill.


 
All of the 50 cents brigade seems high on the stuff Churchill and his British fed you during the Opium wars.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

Vinod2070 said:


> All of the 50 cents brigade seems high on the stuff Churchill and his British fed you during the Opium wars.


 
And the Indian brigade have nothing to offer but the repeated use of the word "chink". 

Better to be high on opium, than to be a racist scumbag.


----------



## Vinod2070

Chinese-Dragon said:


> And the Indian brigade have nothing to offer but the repeated use of the word "chink".
> 
> *Better to be high on opium, than to be a racist scumbag*.


 
You are right my friend.

Unfortunately, you guys are both.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ZhengHe

kamakazi attack said:


> dam when a rednecks call chinese chinks
> 
> chinese respond is always "you racist"
> 
> 
> but chinese can only get cocky when its other asians, that when chinese all the sudden get their mojos going,, lol calling viet gooks and jap nips,,
> 
> but their lost for words when white boys call them chinks hahahahahah
> 
> that explain why they romanticize about the british gentleman teaching them how to behave and picking their names out of the "most popular English babies names" books
> 
> hey when was the last time you heard a chinese dude complain about UK raping china and making chinese crack heads?


 
if you really are japanese then you are also a chink since we look alike LOL 

when was the last time you heard a japanese dude complain about the US bombing the $hit out of japan?

when was the last time you heard a indian dude complain about the UK turning their entire country into slaves?

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Why don't the mods just ban kamakazi attack's IP address? He is an obvious troll who doesn't even try to hide it.


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

^^^ He's an Indian false flag.

He can't even spell the word "Kamikaze" in his username.


----------



## Hindustani

secularbuster said:


> These indian scumbags are trying their best to copy their masters, uncle sam and israel. They think that uncle sam is going to destroy Pakistan anyday now, so they are in an ecstacy! Thier ecstacy will evaporate only after another 1962.


 
LOL funny coming from a bangladeshi who border hops into India even when warned they'll be shot like ducks. 

Have some shame razakar

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

Vinod2070 said:


> You are right my friend.
> 
> Unfortunately, you guys are both.


 
Read the thread, it was your fellow Indians who were dishing out the racial abuse.

And you are mental, if you think being Chinese automatically means that you are high on opium.


----------



## Hindustani

Chinese-Dragon said:


> ^^^ He's an Indian false flag.


 
Prove it


----------



## ZhengHe

Hindustani said:


> Prove it


 
because only Indians troll against Chinese in this forum.


----------



## ZhengHe

Hindustani said:


> LOL funny coming from a bangladeshi who *border hops into India *even when warned they'll be shot like ducks.
> 
> Have some shame razakar


 
India isn't so great. Indians border hop in all directions LOL also poop everywhere; no sense of hygiene even after 300 years of being civilized by the Britishers.


----------



## Ammyy

ZhengHe said:


> India isn't so great. *Indians border hop all all directions* LOL also poop everywhere; no sense of hygiene even after 300 years of being civilized.


 
just look at your own border disputers you found your real condition

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ares

ZhengHe said:


> India isn't so great.* Indians border hop in all* directions LOL also poop everywhere; no sense of hygiene even after 300 years of being civilized by the Britishers.


 
*You are fuunyy!!..care to back up your claim!!*


----------



## Vinod2070

roadrunner said:


> As you keep saying, people voted for Congress and not the Sikh or Sonia Gandhi.
> 
> The Muslim vp has no power. He just cuts ribbons.


 
Doing much better than being at the end of a violin sized hellfire? Wont you say?

BTW, don't openly speak Pushto when you are in Karachi. You know those "Indian" Mohajirs are whooping some martial a*se there.

As are a small number of foreigners and TTP, killing thousands and thousands of poor tribals (and creating millions of IDPs) while you worry about cutting ribbons.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani

ZhengHe said:


> because only Indians troll against Chinese in this forum.



Really? Because I could have sworn I wasn't just talking to you 



ZhengHe said:


> India isn't so great. Indians border hop in all directions LOL also poop everywhere; no sense of hygiene even after 300 years of being civilized by the Britishers.


 
Look at your above comment. 

I'm not gonna resort to low comments such as yours. Please continue though. It shows exactly of what upbringing you came from


----------



## ZhengHe

ares said:


> *You are fuunyy!!..care to back up your claim!!*


 
its not funny when your country cant even feed its animals, let alone an indian! 

Indians love to say how poor China is when India cannot even be measured on a scale if you wanted to find out how poor your country is, literally! 

i can goto india with a bag of rice and throw it in front of me and Indians will flock to me feet like birds LOL

---------- Post added at 02:36 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:36 PM ----------




Hindustani said:


> Really? Because I could have sworn I wasn't just talking to you
> 
> 
> 
> Look at your above comment.
> 
> I'm not gonna resort to low comments such as yours. Please continue though. It shows exactly of what upbringing you came from



sorry baby im only responding back to all the indian trolls here, you included.


----------



## Hindustani

> sorry baby im going responding back to all the indian trolls here, you included.


 

Whatever keeps your warrior ego happy. And don't call me baby.. I find you weird as it is.


----------



## ZhengHe

Hindustani said:


> Whatever keeps your warrior ego happy. And don't call me baby.. I find you weird as it is.


 
aw something wrong baby? if you are done trolling then im done too


----------



## Hindustani

ZhengHe said:


> aw something wrong baby? if you are done trolling then im done too


 
Funny thing is I never quoted you, nor did I even want to talk to you. But yeah I'm done here. Too many low lives who indulge in cheap comments to hide one's insecurities.


----------



## ares

ZhengHe said:


> its not funny when your country cant even feed its animals, let alone an indian!
> 
> Indians love to say how poor China is when India cannot even be measured on a scale if you wanted to find out how poor your country is, literally!
> 
> i can goto india with a bag of rice and throw it in front of me and Indians will flock to me feet like birds LOL
> 
> ---------- Post added at 02:36 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:36 PM ----------
> 
> 
> 
> sorry baby im only responding back to all the indian trolls here, you included.


 
Stop your ranting and acting like a two bit retard, you made a claim in your previous post that "Indians border hop in all directions"..now back it up !!


----------



## ZhengHe

Hindustani said:


> Funny thing is I never quoted you, nor did I even want to talk to you. But yeah I'm done here. *Too many low lives who indulge in cheap comments to hide one's insecurities*.


 
What did you think about comments from your Indian friends Vinod and kamikaze? Go read their post then tell me reactions from Chinese members here are not justified. 

Cause and effect my friend. 

And why is it always an Indian who stats talking $hit and trolling? Insecurity maybe?


----------



## roadrunner

Vinod2070 said:


> Doing much better than being at the end of a violin sized hellfire? Wont you say?
> 
> BTW, don't openly speak Pushto when you are in Karachi. You know those "Indian" Mohajirs are whooping some martial a*se there.
> 
> As are a small number of foreigners and TTP, killing thousands and thousands of poor tribals (and creating millions of IDPs) while you worry about cutting ribbons.


 
not possible mathematically. 15 dravidic loyalists would be required to hold off 1 karachi pashtun according to verifiable data and the figure drastically increases when using information from the Indian Institute of Health

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## roadrunner

ZhengHe said:


> And why is it always an Indian who stats talking $hit and trolling? Insecurity maybe?


 
there's some truth in the insecure bit.


----------



## Vinod2070

roadrunner said:


> not possible mathematically. 15 dravidic loyalists would be required to hold off 1 karachi pashtun according to verifiable data and the figure drastically increases when using information from the Indian Institute of Health


 
Any fact is not possible for a deluded mind.

I know the kind of jobs you Karachi Pushtuns are really doing serving those Muhajirs. You just want to be called "Khan Sahibs" in return, not always obliged though. 

I actually think those Muhajirs shouldn't kill people just because they are Pushtuns or speak Pushto.


----------



## roadrunner

what's wrong with you Vinod2070? go troll elsewhere.


----------



## Vinod2070

Chinese-Dragon said:


> Read the thread, it was your fellow Indians who were dishing out the racial abuse.



You have developed a particular victim mentality. I know there have been obnoxious attacks by some Indians and by the Chinese, I don't think anyone else has taken the victim mentality to this level.



> And you are mental, if you think being Chinese automatically means that you are high on opium.



Not automatically. Only if the symptoms match with the diagnosis.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pakiboi

hahahaaa are u high on weed or something? are u saying u chased tthem away without firing a single bullet? so what are they ? small rats that they would get chased by u a population in army more thn u .. hahahahahah . . typical jealousy of an indian who is insecure of PAK CHINA FRIENDSHIP hahahaah .. . .


----------



## TarikhiMusalman

SR-71 BlackBird said:


> Thanks. Even Albert Einstein praised us & was inspired by India,He said among all religions Hinduism have the most logical explanation for creation of the Universe.


 
Yes Hinduism has the most logical explanation of what? Millions of gods and goddesses from monkey, tiger, elephant, snake to rivers, stars, moon, sun, plants, Hinduism will make anything divine. The caste system in Hinduism is one of the most pathetic and ruthless. Superstitions, Sati, what else is Hinduism all about.


----------



## Vinod2070

ZhengHe said:


> What did you think about comments from your Indian friends Vinod and kamikaze? Go read their post then tell me reactions from Chinese members here are not justified.
> 
> Cause and effect my friend.
> 
> And why is it always an Indian who stats talking $hit and trolling? Insecurity maybe?


 
Where did you see me abusing anyone?

You are right about cause and effect though. Even sane people are behaving like trolls here because of this.

It has become a snowball effect.


----------



## Roby

Chinese-Dragon said:


> Read the thread, it was your fellow Indians who were dishing out the racial abuse.



Still, no Indians can match Chinese guys like speeder2 & molawachai -(aka super indian , venmuri etc) in racial abuse.
No Indian can match Chinese poster HongWu in war mongering.
No Indians can troll like peaceful.



just sayin

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## HellzHere

roadrunner said:


> not possible mathematically. 15 dravidic loyalists would be required to hold off 1 karachi pashtun according to verifiable data and the figure drastically increases when using information from the Indian Institute of Health


Yeah supermen Pashtuns!  Think tank needs a bit of brain!


----------



## Speeder 2

Roby said:


> Still, no Indians can match Chinese guys like speeder2 & molawachai -(aka super indian , venmuri etc) in racial abuse.
> No Indian can match Chinese poster HongWu in war mongering.
> No Indians can troll like peaceful.
> 
> 
> just sayin



"racial abuse"? 

I wonder if you have received the latest upgrade of Millenium IQ Package?

Darn Frenchies ! 

Or it will come with I$rael radar package or Ruskie's flat top? 


.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zeeshan360

So PNS Mehran got attacked , i.e China got attacked .
Now what is China doing ?
Is it planning to attack US of A ?


----------



## kawaraj

Zeeshan360 said:


> So PNS Mehran got attacked , i.e China got attacked .
> Now what is China doing ?
> Is it planning to attack US of A ?


 
so you are saying this attack is a US plan?


----------



## Hutchroy

Zeeshan360 said:


> So PNS Mehran got attacked , i.e China got attacked .
> Now what is China doing ?
> Is it planning to attack US of A ?


 
No Sir - No Way.

China is going to Attack the Terrorists i.e. Taleban, Al Qeeda etc. with full force as the Terrorists attacked Pakistan and not the US of A.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ZhengHe

Vinod2070 said:


> Where did you see me abusing anyone?
> 
> You are right about cause and effect though. Even sane people are behaving like trolls here because of this.
> 
> It has become a snowball effect.


 
post #879

started by an Indian, who else?


----------



## HellzHere

Hutchroy said:


> No Sir - No Way.
> 
> China is going to Attack the Terrorists i.e. Taleban, Al Qeeda etc. with full force as the Terrorists attacked Pakistan and not the US of A.


 So what has China been waiting for?Since a decade or so?? Just giving out statements and forgetting?
Hypocrisy! The core is that China can just speak   as seen against Norway,Qatar,India,USA,Japan etc..Only words,no actions.


----------



## Obambam

I like the hype about the U.S. going into war with Pakistan and china. Contrary to popular believe, it isn't going to happen. Not like the U.S. can handle such a war. Not to mention Obama is a winner of the 'Nobel Peace Prize' and he is also trying to hard sell himself to reclaim popularity for next year's re-election. Therefore going into a strategically unwinnable war would not be of interest to him. Besides, this isn't Korea or Vietnam where they have two conflicting ideologies fighting one another. It will practically be a p*ssing match between US vs China-Pakistan, risking Russia involvement and possible escalation to a world war.


----------



## ZhengHe

Obambam said:


> I like the hype about the U.S. going into war with Pakistan and china. Contrary to popular believe, it isn't going to happen. Not like the U.S. can handle such a war. Not to mention Obama is a winner of the 'Nobel Peace Prize' and he is also trying to hard sell himself to reclaim popularity for next year's re-election. Therefore going into a strategically unwinnable war would not be of interest to him. Besides, this isn't Korea or Vietnam where they have two conflicting ideologies fighting one another. It will practically be a p*ssing match between US vs China-Pakistan, risking Russia involvement and possible escalation to a world war.


 
But you don't understand. US-PAK-CHINA in such a war gives Indians an orgasm beyond belief, they cringe on that very thought. If anything; India would be the star attraction in such a conflict, and in that case they would be praying to their monkey god and goddesses that the US will come and save them, but the US cares more about saving their own country's economy than a bunch of monkey worshipers running half naked in their $hit filled dump called a country; giving a bad them to democracy.

Indians know they are TOAST! Why do you think Indians on this thread are so insecure?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Obambam

ZhengHe said:


> But you don't understand. US-PAK-CHINA in such a war gives Indians an orgasm beyond belief, they cringe on that very thought. If anything; India would be the star attraction in such a conflict, and in that case they would be praying to their monkey god and goddesses that the US will come and save them.
> 
> Why do you think Indians on this thread are so insecure? Obvious reasons.


 
It's not that I don't understand. It's simply because it is unrealistic and I don't want to bring India into the conversation despite certain Indian trolls.

Those trolls are always insecure to hear China-Pakistan-Russia getting involved into something. We have seen enough threads to promote India-Russia friendship and threads to suggest China-Pakistan-Russia cannot get along, cannot be friends and describing our friendships as being slave-master like. However, any sane members will see through it all.


----------



## secularbuster

ZhengHe said:


> But you don't understand. US-PAK-CHINA in such a war gives Indians an orgasm beyond belief, they cringe on that very thought. If anything; India would be the star attraction in such a conflict, and in that case they would be praying to their monkey god and goddesses that the US will come and save them, but the US cares more about saving their own country's economy than a bunch of monkey worshipers running half naked in their $hit filled dump called a country; giving a bad them to democracy.
> 
> Indians know they are TOAST! Why do you think Indians on this thread are so insecure?


*
Man, I love your vivid depiction of the monkey worshippers!*


----------



## intervention

secularbuster said:


> *
> Man, I love your vivid depiction of the monkey worshippers!*


 

It's Funny how the World Works!!! India is rising and leaving its neighbors in the DUST!... now China doesn't Like that... So china shows alittle stash of money, and turns these little satellite countries in to Anti-Indian countries(Sri Lanka, Bangladesh, and PAkistan)


What we don't realize is these countries are going to be the Victims of war! DO YOU HONESTLY THINK these states will be Able to take INDIA on in a WAR>>> IF China starts a war with INDIA... OUR MISSLE ARE GOING BOMBARD these states FIRST!!!! and the WEST will aid us in Fighting China.... thats the current sceanrioe.... In the future when China attacks,* India will occupy these countries because of chinese influence*! that what will you DO,, China will be put on the defensive trying to protect you guys, or risk loosing u guys....., either WAY you are going feel the HEAT from INDIA....


*In the End these Proxy states like sri, Bangladesh are going to pay for stabing us in the back* CHINA WILL NOT DO ANYTHING TO STOP US... *they are too busy ptotecting their citizens in their own cities...*


----------



## below_freezing

intervention said:


> It's Funny how the World Works!!! India is rising and leaving its neighbors in the DUST!... now China doesn't Like that... So china shows alittle stash of money, and turns these little satellite countries in to Anti-Indian countries(Sri Lanka, Bangladesh, and PAkistan)
> 
> 
> What we don't realize is these countries are going to be the Victims of war! DO YOU HONESTLY THINK these states will be Able to take INDIA on in a WAR>>> IF China starts a war with INDIA... OUR MISSLE ARE GOING BOMBARD these states FIRST!!!! and the WEST will aid us in Fighting China.... thats the current sceanrioe.... In the future when China attacks, India will occupy these countries because of chinese influence! that what will you DO,, China will be put on the defensive trying to protect you guys, or risk loosing u guys....., either WAY you are going feel the HEAT from INDIA....



Inferiority complex towards the west. Why do you need the west to help you against China? Why not be our friends and work together? You want to remain a British/US slave? I guess for Indians, it is better to be the slave of Caucasoids rather than the friend of Mongoloids since Indians consider themselves white Aryans.


----------



## intervention

Obambam said:


> It's not that I don't understand. It's simply because it is unrealistic and I don't want to bring India into the conversation despite certain Indian trolls.
> 
> Those trolls are always insecure to hear China-Pakistan-Russia getting involved into something. We have seen enough threads to promote India-Russia friendship and threads to suggest China-Pakistan-Russia cannot get along, cannot be friends and describing our friendships as being slave-master like. However, any sane members will see through it all.


 
Imbecile, Russia will not side with China to counter India militarily! NOT when you nutjobs steel their plane designs and engines... Russia sincerly hate China because you guys worked harder than mexicans to export to the West!


----------



## IND151

tanlixiang28776 said:


> You Indians are pathetic. Always expecting others to do something you yourselves are to weak and spineless to do.


 
this weak nation divided your ally.

India for last 60 years even after loud statements and false propaganda of Pakistan and china has firm hold on Kashmir. even after this it is growing.

china always opposed Indian nuclear programme. still we got nuclear deal.

when last time you tried to repeat 1962 our retaliation forced PLA to fall back.

you say *You Indians are pathetic. Always expecting others to do something you yourselves are to weak.
* tell me how this weak nation can harass you so much?

ans 1> china is so weak that even India can bully it.

ans2> India is very strong.


----------



## intervention

below_freezing said:


> Inferiority complex towards the west. Why do you need the west to help you against China? Why not be our friends and work together? You want to remain a British/US slave? I guess for Indians, it is better to be the slave of Caucasoids rather than the friend of Mongoloids since Indians consider themselves white Aryans.


 
India would love to be chinese's friend,Infact the whole world is our friend except China and Pakistan! China is making enimies to fast...

IF you want to counter india, why not do it your self, why do you have to incliude these proxy states! As of Now India is not capable of engaing in full blown WAR... unless China is the agressor, we have a minimal time to blitkrieg China, even than We are not sure our Airforce has the numbers.... *Full confidence in our ARMY AND NAVY.... as of now our Airforce LACKs the numbers in jet fighters... we need to wait 5 years to feel 100% when we get all 250 Su MKI's and start our production on our MMRCA(rafaele hopefully) and our NAVY will be greatest navy in ASIA with THREE air craft Carriers by 2016*


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

intervention said:


> It's Funny how the World Works!!! India is rising and leaving its neighbors in the DUST!... now China doesn't Like that... So china shows alittle stash of money, and turns these little satellite countries in to Anti-Indian countries(Sri Lanka, Bangladesh, and PAkistan)


So ur more ignorant than i thought............. Coz srilanka and bangladesh govts(not the ppl are quiet pro indian......... Abt little sat states...... i wonder if ur unimportant ingorant brain has any knowledge of the regional influence of a country of over 170 million ppl Pakistan which blocks indias influence in the region.



> What we don't realize is these countries are going to be the Victims of war! DO YOU HONESTLY THINK these states will be Able to take INDIA on in a WAR>>> IF China starts a war with INDIA... OUR MISSLE ARE GOING BOMBARD these states FIRST!!!! and the WEST will aid us in Fighting China.... thats the current sceanrioe.... In the future when China attacks, India will occupy these countries because of chinese influence! that what will you DO,, China will be put on the defensive trying to protect you guys, or risk loosing u guys....., either WAY you are going feel the HEAT from INDIA...



How old r u boy?.......


----------



## Muhammad-Bin-Qasim

Pakistani Nationalist said:


> So ur more ignorant than i thought............. Coz srilanka and bangladesh govts(not the ppl are quiet pro indian......... Abt little sat states...... i wonder if ur unimportant ingorant brain has any knowledge of the regional influence of a country of over 170 million ppl Pakistan which blocks indias influence in the region.
> 
> 
> 
> How old r u boy?.......


 
He is 12 years old...


----------



## Nagraj

Meh get a sense of humour!!


Chinese-Dragon said:


> Easily solvable.
> 
> Haven't you seen the news? The CPC is considering what to do with the one-child policy, and perhaps will change it into a two-child policy. Or just scrap it completely.
> 
> Remember that demographic changes take *decades *to come into effect. We have all the time in the world, and all the necessary tools to preempt it. All it requires is one policy change.


----------



## Way to go

The possibility of the current Chinese government said this=0


----------



## NmHqh2JbVo

intervention said:


> India would love to be chinese's friend,Infact the whole world is our friend except China and Pakistan! China is making enimies to fast...
> 
> IF you want to counter india, why not do it your self, why do you have to incliude these proxy states! As of Now India is not capable of engaing in full blown WAR... unless China is the agressor, we have a minimal time to blitkrieg China, even than We are not sure our Airforce has the numbers.... *Full confidence in our ARMY AND NAVY.... as of now our Airforce LACKs the numbers in jet fighters... we need to wait 5 years to feel 100% when we get all 250 Su MKI's and start our production on our MMRCA(rafaele hopefully) and our NAVY will be greatest navy in ASIA with THREE air craft Carriers by 2016*


 
Your future is sealed off, well at least from the direction of Tibet, when years ago you decided to take in Dalai Lama.


----------



## Burnz

NmHqh2JbVo said:


> Your future is sealed off, well at least from the direction of Tibet, when years ago you decided to take in Dalai Lama.


 
The Correct Sentence is:
*
Tibet's Future is sealed off when they allowed the Hans to Occupy them!*


----------



## NmHqh2JbVo

Burnz said:


> The Correct Sentence is:
> *
> Tibet's Future is sealed off when they allowed the Hans to Occupy them!*


 
yeah, nuke tight. nothing they are but guinea pigs.


----------



## IND151

IndianArmy said:


> And haunted you down in 1987 by Operation Falcon....The chinese who came to capture thinking of defensive India was made to run Naked seeing the offensive Indian Positions...


 
can you give me info about* operation falcon*? this info will come handy in countering our high IQ well wishers(?). post in my profile.


----------



## secularbuster

Way to go said:


> The possibility of the current Chinese government said this=0



Said what? Quote to make your point.


----------



## -INDIAN-

Hey can anyone explain why China not doing anything in the case of America sending drones daily in to the Pakistan land...???It is clearly a breach of Pakistan's sovereignty...the breach is condemned by whole of Pakistan....if so then why does China the so called 'all-weather' friend do anything???Is it just a soothing statement or is it carrying any real stuff?


----------



## applesauce

-INDIAN- said:


> Hey can anyone explain why China not doing anything in the case of America sending drones daily in to the Pakistan land...???It is clearly a breach of Pakistan's sovereignty...the breach is condemned by whole of Pakistan....if so then why does China the so called 'all-weather' friend do anything???Is it just a soothing statement or is it carrying any real stuff?


 
very simply the pakistani government has not demanded the us stop and has not asked outsiders for help, and china is not in the habit of unilaterally going in and "helping" people without permission from its recognized government


----------



## AHMED85

-INDIAN- said:


> Hey can anyone explain why China not doing anything in the case of America sending drones daily in to the Pakistan land...???It is clearly a breach of Pakistan's sovereignty...the breach is condemned by whole of Pakistan....if so then why does China the so called 'all-weather' friend do anything???Is it just a soothing statement or is it carrying any real stuff?


 
Most of drones working for illegal border crossing.....


----------



## Singh Balwinder

Must say China is a very tolerant nation! It is being attacked daily and no action!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AHMED85

Singh Balwinder said:


> Must say China is a very tolerant nation! It is being attacked daily and no action!


 
what do you mean by daily attacked > give example..


----------



## Singh Balwinder

AHMED85 said:


> what do you mean by daily attacked > give example..


Drone attacks


----------



## -INDIAN-

AHMED85 said:


> Most of drones working for *ILLEGAL BORDER CROSSING*.....


 
then why your national secretary,army saying "no more such drones" will be accepted??


----------



## Tiki Tam Tam

China did not help in 1965 or 1971 when the US asked them to act against India!

All hot air and pious platitude and totally mealy mouthed!

As far as Pakistan is concerned, the example is the attack in Karachi today.

Check back and see Peshawar was attacked only day before(?)

Forgive me if the dates are wrong, but there is so many attacks taking place as if there was no tomorrow, one loses count!

It is time to take hold of these terrorists and frogmarch them straight to the gallows!


----------



## IND151

no fresh response to my post ( number 781) on this thread ?  i guess Pakistani and Chinese members agree with me.


----------



## Roybot

too much trolling


----------



## justanobserver




----------



## Abhishek_

i had a sneaking suspicion someone will bring this thread back. mods need to close this thread before some members play on pk sensitivities at this point


----------



## Tractor

Long 'will' to be,chinese are well known for being enough patient.


----------

